# What do you think of fellow forumgoers



## Minish

Revived~ I really liked this annoying thread, so yeah.

Post your opinions of other people who've posted, or anyone on the forum (*sucks at this*)


----------



## Altmer

*Re: What do you think of...*

this sounds like a popularity thread


----------



## surskitty

*Re: What do you think of...*

It _is_ a popularity thread.


----------



## Ruby

*Re: What do you think of...*



Altmer said:


> this sounds like a popularity thread


This is a popularity thread.  This thread's predecessor was also a popularity thread; no one closed it and everything went well.


----------



## Altmer

to me it just sounds like a "boost your ego here" thread but oh well


----------



## Jolty

I shall make this quick: I no longer want to stab nearly everyone here, in fact I quite like most members here, there are one or two who are good to laugh at and one or two who irritate me. 

:D


----------



## Hawkfish

This is an ego thread.o_0 I must say I like most people here. I have not found anyone I disliked so far.


----------



## Harlequin

I am amazing.

[/thread]


----------



## Furretsu

Hi. Rate me and I'll rate you.


----------



## Furretsu

NWT you're like a walking talking surskitty replica only with 100x better music taste.


----------



## octobr

Whoa, when did NWT get tolerable?

I don't remember anybody. (even though it was only like two weeks or something.) I'm still pissed that AK would degrade himself like he did more because he needs to step up and stop with the 'everyone hates me, I'll get banned' thing or whatever it was and respect himself as much as he respects his music than because it's annoying. 

Not that I should talk about self-respect -- I don't think I'm worth tolerating a good seventy-five percent of the time anymore. I've just slowly gotten worse as time goes on. Needy whiny brat.


----------



## Furretsu

Ah but Verne you are my idol. :( Seriously I'm not worthy of being mentioned in the same breath as you. [/wind waker]


A++++++ Would befriend again


----------



## octobr

Lol, yeah right. You're a good kid though, so.

I almost didn't post this (or ever again) because I had the same amount of posts as I was years old.


----------



## Furretsu

Verne said:
			
		

> kid


I'm not that much younger than you ; ;


----------



## octobr

No, but we're both kids.

KIDKIDKIDKIDKID


----------



## Furretsu

you should go to #tcod more :/ you're the only person who went there that I never disagree with XD


----------



## octobr

I don't go there at all anymore. I'm surprised I even have the irc thing recorded somewhere, I never go there. I didn't have a hell of a lot to talk about -- usually it was either music or japanese stuff. 

Besides, you were among the few that tolerated me. I'd been pretty immature and annoying. ><


----------



## Furretsu

well fuck everyone else

they have no taste in friends


----------



## #1 bro

I kind of like altmer, I guess. He is a pretty okay guy, and he tends to win threads a lot.


----------



## Music Dragon

What.

I tolerate Verne too. Except ever since he (he.) said he didn't like me, it's been haunting me in my sleep. Still, I can live with that. It's still a beautiful world. I just don't get to be part of it. *sobs*

Oh yeah, and I love AK. He hasn't done anything stupid lately, either. That's good. That's real good.


----------



## Furretsu

Music Dragon, hmm. You're eccentric - that's awesome. Whoo. 10/10.


----------



## Altmer

AK has a good sense of irony 8/10


----------



## Zeph

I said it on the old forums, and I'll say it here.

I love you all. Hypothetically.


----------



## Music Dragon

I love you too, Castform. Deeply and truly. I love you so much. I'll rip my bleeding heart out for you! And the rest of my insides, too!


----------



## Coloursfall

FMC likes most of the people here<3    And the ones she doesn't don't mater so we won't talk about them. :D

(psst, MD, I think you're funny<3)


----------



## octobr

MD it's not that I hate you or something! It's just that I, you know...

don't kiss the ground you walk on.

I'm pretty impatient so I can get bored with you quickly, and your hero-worshipping posse annoys me more than you do more often than not. You're a good person, I just can't deal with you on moody days. 


charteon -- sometimes. _Sometimes,_ kiddo. But my like/hate relationship with you is probably my fault (dont wurry u gaiz i dont shut no moar cauz im takin anti baby pillz).



EVERYONE HERE HAS BAD TASTE IN MUSIC the best music goes like krsshh as nothing goes through my headphones.


----------



## Music Dragon

Verne said:


> MD it's not that I hate you or something! It's just that I, you know...
> 
> don't kiss the ground you walk on.
> 
> I'm pretty impatient so I can get bored with you quickly, and your hero-worshipping posse annoys me more than you do more often than not. You're a good person, I just can't deal with you on moody days.


Oh. I was under the impression that you really wanted to kick me in the throat.

Still, I'm fine with you not liking me, it's just such a pity, since I admire _you_ and all. It feels weird somehow. Unbalanced.


----------



## Zhorken

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I think altmer is a pretty cool guy. eh wins thraeds and doesnt afraid of anything.


hee


----------



## Espeon

Oookay, I was forced into doing this by peer pressure... *coughNWTcough*

Altmer, Music Dragon and AuroraKing - You all scare me, and I often feel uneasy whenever I look at your posts, and am often scared to post in the same threads as you incase you quote me and point out every inch of wrong-ness in my post. I'm least scared of Music Dragon though, and the only reason I fear them is because they're completely foreign to me, whereas I see Altmer's posts everywhere.

NWT - You're awesome. I'd like to get to know you better, even though we talk frequently on irc. Although you do pressure me into doing stuff, and always try to make me get the games you play so that you can beat me online.

surskitty - You really used to scare me. I used to think that you were evil in a can, as you always used to yell at me in the chat. I can now see that I was wrong about the whole "evil in a can" thing, and that you're also an awesome person, who just hates stupidity.

Charteon - All I know about you is that you like to cosplay a lot. xD

Verne - Oh god, I used to loathe you, but I do want to say that I'm sorry for hating you, and that I shouldn't. So, apologies Verne, and sorry for being such a spazz in the chat. 8D!


----------



## Espeon

.........Gee thanks. You're so kind? xDD
Well, it'll be interesting to see what people put...


----------



## Music Dragon

Gee, what, you're afraid of me? My dear, my _dear_, I'm sure there's never going to be anything in your posts for me to nitpick on. You're a good poster. I respect you.

To be honest I haven't seen that many of your posts, but as far as I recall, you're as clever as a chap with three heads. Good job on that, by the way. Being clever, I mean.

*pats Espeon* Let's be friends.


----------



## Deretto

Espeon said:


> .........Gee thanks. You're so kind? xDD
> Well, it'll be interesting to see what people put...


Just don't be a sad emo kid make an "everyone hates me" thread constantly and you should do just fine. You have no reason to be scared of any of the people here. Although if you hate them, just let me inform that many others do as well.

Cept for MD. Everyone loves MD.

Wow, take a look at the tags. Someone got pissed ^^;;;


----------



## Kabigon

Heh, at least I'm not on the top of everyone's annoy list.

Am I?

*AM I?!*


----------



## Deretto

Stryke said:


> Heh, at least I'm not on the top of everyone's annoy list.
> 
> Am I?
> 
> *AM I?!*


I would say no.


----------



## Crazy Weavile

I don't really know anyone here, but as a group everyone seems nice enough.


----------



## Hawkfish

Well I'll start off with the person above me I guise. I really have not seen you Crazy Weavile except in Forums Games. So I really do not have much of opinion on you yet. Except you seem nice.


----------



## Deretto

Oh, and Charteon, you're ace! (lol, I stole Jolty's word.)


----------



## Deretto

Charteon said:


> Same to you Deretto, you're a wonderful person who I also miss talking to.


I'm online more often now. Although you don't have to wait for that. Just drop me a PM or something if you like. ^^;;;

*is reminded of PM convos with Jolty while at school*


----------



## #1 bro

Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> Zeta Reticuli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think altmer is a pretty cool guy. eh wins thraeds and doesnt afraid of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> hee
Click to expand...


Huh?

Oh and Music Dragon is pretty humorous and usually right.


----------



## Altmer

Verne said:


> MD it's not that I hate you or something! It's just that I, you know...
> 
> don't kiss the ground you walk on.
> 
> I'm pretty impatient so I can get bored with you quickly, and your hero-worshipping posse annoys me more than you do more often than not. You're a good person, I just can't deal with you on moody days.
> 
> 
> charteon -- sometimes. _Sometimes,_ kiddo. But my like/hate relationship with you is probably my fault (dont wurry u gaiz i dont shut no moar cauz im takin anti baby pillz).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE HERE HAS BAD TASTE IN MUSIC the best music goes like krsshh as nothing goes through my headphones.



Verne you are cool but you have kinda shit taste in most things so I guess I'd better not rate you/10

charteon - hi you are ok i like you you are a half-decent user so it's all great

and I scared the shit out of Espeon because I post random crap a lot. I shouldn't be scary. I don't think I am that scary anyways. It's more like I have an urge to make people understand they are supposed to be not stupid I guess. I don't know. Help.

I like MD. His sense of humour cracks me up.

Zeta Reticuli is cool because he likes Radiohead and we need more people that like Radiohead because Radiohead isn't really indie or anything but whatever.

this post is a mess


----------



## #1 bro

Hey altmer what is your favorite Radiohead song mine is probably A Wolf At the Door or maybe Lucky or possibly Life In A Glasshouse because it is jazzalicious.


----------



## Altmer

fake plastic trees probably. mostly because it's an acoustic song and I am a sucker for acoustic songs with climaxes. partly because I can semi-play it. and then because the lyrics are so fucking awesome.

honorable mentions are karma police, paranoid android, creep, street spirit, high and dry, videotape, bodysnatchers, the national anthem, and basically anything off the bends/ok computer because I like their old stuff more


----------



## #1 bro

Fake Plastic Trees was my favorite back when the only albums I had were The Bends, OK Computer, and In Rainbows. 

Oh and I forgot about the National Anthem, that song is awexome. Also: Reckoner. 

AND I have another question, what Porcupine Tree album do you recommend I get next, all I have is Deadwing and it is <3 (except for Arriving Somewhere But Not Here, which I tend to skip because it is twice as long as it needs to be). I'm thinking Fear of a Blank Planet or In Absentia, but I want your opinion.


----------



## octobr

Espeon said:


> Verne - Oh god, I used to loathe you, but I do want to say that I'm sorry for hating you, and that I shouldn't. So, apologies Verne, and sorry for being such a spazz in the chat. 8D!


Well hay you had reason because I was a total JERK (I mean I still am but I'm trying to block out that part of me. personality wranglin'). 

I do have kinda shit taste in things, it sucks. It's all good though, I think.




I'm doing a lot of talking about me and little on the ratin'. Probably cause no one here is really familiar save the people I've already addressed. 




You know who I do like is surskitty but not because of who she is really but just cause surskitty is a fun name and you can say things like surskootles and she'll still pipe up. Jeeze it's early in the morning.


----------



## Altmer

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Fake Plastic Trees was my favorite back when the only albums I had were The Bends, OK Computer, and In Rainbows.
> 
> Oh and I forgot about the National Anthem, that song is awexome. Also: Reckoner.
> 
> AND I have another question, what Porcupine Tree album do you recommend I get next, all I have is Deadwing and it is <3 (except for Arriving Somewhere But Not Here, which I tend to skip because it is twice as long as it needs to be). I'm thinking Fear of a Blank Planet or In Absentia, but I want your opinion.


their whole discography bar the first one or two albums, but In Absentia is best.

and Arriving Somewhere is my favourite on Deadwing lol, but mainly because I like the part in the middle where the guitars go all heavy.

In Absentia is more like Deadwing, FOABP is a bit... cynical and dark and moody. The songs are all proggier and darker and less accessible. I think you would like In Absentia more. But what do I know I love all the PT I've heard.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Okay I'm just going to talk about the people I see on my Profile Page, be it Friends or Visitor messages or whatever.

AuroraKing you're first since you post on my Profile Page. You're a cool guy, we didn't talk at all on the last forum I think but I never had anything against you and I like you now. You make good threads and replies imo.
And you have a good taste in guys and you lie Emilie Autumn which is cool too.

Mhaladie, even though I haven't posted in your art thread yet I like your drawings. Especially those weird Pokemon, those are nice. You're also very friendly and you go and comment on my dA drawings and on my art thread here which is a plus ;w;

NWT you told me I'm awesome and we're on each other's friends lists and I often like your posts so :I

Rubyyyyy I like you. You're super smart and cool and you've told me about a couple of good Britcoms and we get along well despite not agreeing on everything which is nice. Plus our MSN conversations are fun imo.

Dannichu we don't agree on some stuff but it'd be really hard to dislike you just because you're a super nice person and I like your drawings :D

Altmer you're cool and you burn people pretty well :thumbsup:

Charteon idk we haven't talked much but you came to tell me I'm awesome and I like your avatar on the previous forum so I don't have anything against you. Let's chat sometime or something :*

Flareth you're okay even though you can be annoyingly obssessional about stuff and you're too fond of LOL RANDOM ZANY imo.

Espeon; don't now you very well but you seem like an okay guy. Don't mind what I've seen of your opinions either.

Do me you guys.


----------



## Altmer

yeah Ruby is pretty cool

I also like Vladimir Putin's LJ's sense of humour mucho


----------



## Music Dragon

Yeah, me too. Putin's sense of humour is of a familiar but effective variety.

So, _Putin_, I like you. You're clever-headed, just like that other guy who I said was clever-headed. And you usually make me laugh. Sometimes I get some bad vibes from you, because, you know, you feel like the kind of person who might go all snarly on people for no good reason. But I can't recall that actually _happening_, so I guess it's just my associations and crap.


----------



## surskitty

Espeon said:


> surskitty - You really used to scare me. I used to think that you were evil in a can, as you always used to yell at me in the chat. I can now see that I was wrong about the whole "evil in a can" thing, and that you're also an awesome person, who just hates stupidity.


I think I mostly yelled at you because you kept apologizing?  Something stupid like that, anyway.  but hurray~~





Verne said:


> You know who I do like is surskitty but not because of who she is really but just cause surskitty is a fun name and you can say things like surskootles and she'll still pipe up. Jeeze it's early in the morning.


This brightened my day somehow.  whooo~  GO VEROON~?

YES I AM IGNORING MOST OF YOU mainly because I am not good at coherent backpatting.

dear angry tagger who we all know and love: why you gotta be like that~?


----------



## CNiall

Charteon: I like you but we've not chatted in ages. :\
MD: I like your sense of humour.
Espeon: I haven't talked to you very much, but you seem pretty decent.
surskitty: seems pretty awesome.

I have either don't know anything about a lot of the people that have posted in this thread or am pretty indifferent towards them, hence the lack of comments on most people here.


----------



## Ruby

Charteon said:


> Why do we not talk anymore~


Probably because I avoid using the IRC channel, Chart.


----------



## Minish

Charteon: I think I recall you as being one of those people I thought 'I WISH I WAS AS AWESOME AS THEM D:' when I first joined. XD I wish I knew more about you, because you seem to be a very cool person. Yeah... that's basically all I have to say. :3

Jolty: Another of _those_ people I guess. Who seem to be the equivalent of popular trendy girls at school who wear short skirts and three layers of make-up. None of them have much personality, and are basically all clones and nobody will ever remember them. But then again I always thought Verne was one of them, but then it turned out she was just... trying to fit in or something, because she's pretty decent. I hope that's the same for you, 'cause you just seem like an even meaner version of her right now. And I keep double-taking every time I see your username, because IRL all my friends refer to me as Jolty. ;-; THIEF.

Altmer makes me laugh, but probably not in a good way. He seems to go out of his way to type half-assedly (which IS the fashion at the moment right now, I'm aware of that, but that doesn't mean it actually looks good) and then goes the other end of the spectrum when typing up a huge five paragraph post during a debate. Which makes him seem rather pompous. But other than that, he seems a decent guy, even though I'm pretty sure he hasn't forgotten that I'm a narrow-minded hornet or something. But I liked that anyway, since I can see how I came off as that, and he is actually intelligent.

surskitty for some reason I'm more scared of than Altmer. She (why am I using third-person) _You_ seem to be a pretty awesome person, but one I'm doomed to never actually speak to properly. ;-; But that's not really her fault, so I'll just... like, admire from afar or something.

Ruby I'm not sure of in the slightest. All I remember is that he was a mod on TCoD, was male, and had a very modest post count, so I just assumed he was an old mod and joined late or something. Either way I didn't 'grow up' on TCoD having any sort of opinion on him, so I can't say anything else...

Hawkfish has an annoying signature.
...that is all.

Harlequin is like, sort of awesome. =D For some reason typing like a moron actually suits him (and I don't mean that in a bad way)... more like he was just born to entertain~ Rather than someone just putting it on for attentionwhoring. I've probably got that wrong, but that's just the way it seems. He just appears to be a genuinely light-hearted, awesome kinda guy. And he's one of the 'cool gays I know' that I use against homophobes in conversation at school. Even though I've... never actually spoken to you

NWT I don't really know much about, I only remember when you joined as No Working Title. Which isn't an opinion, so why am I stating it...? xD

AK I just have no clue about anymore. I felt he was actually an awesome person, even though I've always seen him as weak. Do you really think the rest of us don't go through as much shit as you do? Whether they whine about it or not, I'm sure there are many people on this forum in worse situations than you. You just need to fight it harder. Anyway, whenever he posted one of _those_ threads, I was the one who defended you against people like Creepy_Kecleon, saying 'no, he's not just an attentionwhore, I feel sorry for him' etc. And then I actually posted advice, and PMed you saying if you ever needed to talk to a complete stranger about your problems, I would do my best to support you.

And then you completely ignored me~ And then said 'opinion on you has always been neutral on you, becoming further towards the negative side' and I realised that even though you posted all those whiny threads, _you never actually appreciated the support you were given_ and then just made more of them a month later. Incredibly irritating.

So I decided I didn't like you very much after all, and it's been that way ever since. Although I still try to see your point of view and respect your opinion like I do for nearly everyone else here, and you seem to have mellowed down now, and even seem _happier_, so yeah. That's good...

Verne probably hates me because I'm that idiot from the LGBT club who is really slow and has no clue about everything and tries to act like she can talk with higher members of the forum. :D But I don't care, that doesn't mean she isn't pretty cool too. Even though yes, you are a needy whiny bitch. But you have SPUNK which makes it all better!

Music Dragon knows he's wonderful, why would I need to tell him so? <3

Zhorken - I always for some reason get you mixed up with Charteon. I have no idea why. I really don't have any idea. But... er, you seem awesome too. xD (I suck at putting forth my opinion!)

Vladimir Putin's LJ - don't like you. *shrug* I think I've gotten you confused with someone else though, I'll get back to you on that if _they_ post here. XD; *sooo disorganised*

The rest of you, sorry but I don't know you enough to form an opinion. Or what would suffice as 'incoherent bits of thought' for most people.

EDIT: big post!


----------



## octobr

Actually, cirrus, I like you, I think you're cool o.o which is good, considering we don't chat a lot and I've still got a good impression of you.


----------



## Butterfree

I browsed through this thread and realized that even though a couple of you used to annoy me, you don't really anymore and I just love all you guys. Sure, you have moments of getting on my nerves for one reason or another, but overall you're just all pretty nice and funny and interesting.


----------



## Timmy

... Posting.
Argh this is going to be painful.

Anyway I think most of you guys are pretty rad. You make me laugh and (some) of your posts are interesting to read.

Usually if I see something I don't like I'll ignore it and move on. I don't want to 'hate' or 'dislike' anybody here since I don't really know any of you very well so yeah. I'm not gonna judge eh. cba to go through each person individually.

Although there is like.. one member who really gets on my nerves.
But I won't name him, but if I see that thing ONE MORE TIME.


----------



## Peegeray

most of you guys are cool
but there are a few noobs that piss me off and i shall not mention those names


----------



## Timmy

Cirrus said:


> Jolty: Another of _those_ people I guess. Who seem to be the equivalent of popular trendy girls at school who wear short skirts and three layers of make-up. None of them have much personality, and are basically all clones and nobody will ever remember them. But then again I always thought Verne was one of them, but then it turned out she was just... trying to fit in or something, because she's pretty decent. I hope that's the same for you, 'cause you just seem like an even meaner version of her right now. And I keep double-taking every time I see your username, because IRL all my friends refer to me as Jolty. ;-; THIEF.


She is nothing like what you have described.

Also I feel compelled to say that Putin's sense of humor is fucking amazing and always makes me laugh. :B ++ points for living in Brussels


----------



## Dannichu

Apologies for how disjointed, rambly and wishy-washy this is. 

I think Altmer can be very scary sometimes, but rarely towards me, which makes me feel a little better :3 I admire most of the people who post regularly in the debating hall and put across much better options than my mashed-up thoughts on a subject (like euthanasia oh god). 

I love Floop to bits, even when she's a scary mod and/or grammar nazi. She's great fun to talk to and loves all the same random stuff that I do. 

Harlequin is brilliant and he makes me laugh. Lots. 

I admit I don't know NWT very well (but I like you and I am actually looking for an avvie for you since you asked. I wrote you a message about it, but the computer deleted it D:), so we need to talk more.

Strangy has a brilliant sense of humour and does fantastic arts (and drew me Wilde/Woolf which I still can't get over :3~) and I especially love all her political arts and things.

I still really like MD and it makes me sad when he's upset, but I still find his sense of humour/otherworldly logic to be brilliant. 

Cirrus knows I think she's the best thing ever. She's one of the nicest, friendliest and easiest to talk to people in here. And she even kept her name the same after the forum change~

Ruby is not only great fun to talk to (about more or less anything), but his posts in the DH are brilliant; intelligent, well-supported without being needlessly aggressive and hurtful to whoever's opposing. I wish I could do that. 

I have the most immense respect for Verne, you wouldn't believe. He's also got a sense of humour that I adore. And always has the best avatars. 

I don't think FMC has ever said something horrible about anyone and she's sweet and lovely~ And also draws some of the best arts ever. 

Spoon is another one of the nicest people on here. She's sweet, encouraging and great fun to talk to. I just don't see how she puts up with me :3

And I apologize massively to those I haven't said anything about; I either missed you entirely or don't know you well enough to say something.


----------



## Jolty

Cirrus said:


> Jolty: Another of _those_ people I guess. Who seem to be the equivalent of popular trendy girls at school who wear short skirts and three layers of make-up. None of them have much personality, and are basically all clones and nobody will ever remember them. But then again I always thought Verne was one of them, but then it turned out she was just... trying to fit in or something, because she's pretty decent. I hope that's the same for you, 'cause you just seem like an even meaner version of her right now. And I keep double-taking every time I see your username, because IRL all my friends refer to me as Jolty. ;-; THIEF.


woah woah woah woah are you serious o_o

Ok 
1) I am a fat bastard so I cannot be one of _those_ people
2) I have one skirt, it is long as fuck
3) makeup ew
4) I have a personality fffff ;-;
5) Gaaawd I'm not mean, I'm only mean to my siblings
6) How long have you had that nickname. If its less than 5 years I automatically win

edit: oh and Cirrus was on my list of "People At TCOD Who Are Nice" :(


----------



## Altmer

oh Dannichu I am not scary you are the coolest lesbian on the board I think unless I am forgetting any other cool lesbians plz let me know. I think. Dannichu has a light attitude that I admire (I am sort of grumpy.)

Also Cirrus you can't really get away in the Debating Hall without making some sort of point which is why my huge posts are usually in that section. Most of the times I can get away with short one/two-line replies.


----------



## Minish

Nonono Jolty don't misunderstand me. D: I don't mean I think you're actually like the IRL people I described. I mean in terms of popularity/vibes, that's what it seems like. Gahh I'm stupid. ._.

I'm sure you're a very nice person, it's just that I tend to view your kind of person on the internet the same way I view people at school who are like that, only... er, a lot better. More like they follow the trend that only certain people can follow or whatever I'll just stop talking. Sorry if I offended you, I just can't explain what I mean very well. Should have used a better analogy, please don't hate meee.

I haven't had the nickname longer than about a year so yeah, you win. D|

Dannichu is just Awesome with a capital A. =D I completely look up to her and if someone actually asked who my role model is I'd have an answer now rather than a blank '...Jesus?' Well you already know how awesome you are, so I'll just stop talking now.

Timmy I don't really know, but if they are who I think they are they're just another one of those awesome people on the forum. Also I always think it's awesome when two people meet in real life who know eachother from the internet. :3


----------



## Timmy

Cirrus said:


> Timmy I don't really know, but if they are who I think they are they're just another one of those awesome people on the forum. Also I always think it's awesome when two people meet in real life who know eachother from the internet. :3


Who do you think I am then? :B I swear we've talked on MSN a couple of times before I got a new e-mail address.


----------



## Jolty

Cirrus said:


> Nonono Jolty don't misunderstand me. D: I don't mean I think you're actually like the IRL people I described. I mean in terms of popularity/vibes, that's what it seems like. Gahh I'm stupid. ._.
> 
> I'm sure you're a very nice person, it's just that I tend to view your kind of person on the internet the same way I view people at school who are like that, only... er, a lot better.
> 
> I haven't had the nickname longer than about a year so yeah, you win. D|
> 
> 
> Timmy I don't really know, but if they are who I think they are they're just another one of those awesome people on the forum. Also I always think it's awesome when two people meet in real life who know eachother from the internet. :3


I'm not popular on the internets anyway lol :B People just remember me from back in the day

also BOOM HEADSHOT I win :D I don't actually use it so much anymore, only here (well everyone on the internets who knows me calls me it) but I use other names these days

And Timmy is epic yes she is


----------



## Altmer

I remember you from back in the day. That's all I have to say for you Jolty I am sorry I would post an asdf rant about how you are the coolest queen-loving fangirl ever but yeah.


----------



## Jolty

Altmer said:


> I remember you from back in the day. That's all I have to say for you Jolty I am sorry I would post an asdf rant about how you are the coolest queen-loving fangirl ever but yeah.


Lol epic :DDD

also
Altmer is kickass
I don't get why some people dislike him :|


----------



## Altmer

Jolty said:


> Lol epic :DDD
> 
> also
> Altmer is kickass
> I don't get why some people dislike him :|


It's because I have a mouth and use it, yo.


----------



## Dannichu

Charteon: I got you into PW? Huzzah; my shameless fangirling is good for some things! 
(I always get really worried when I fangirl about something too much because I know it gets irritating, but I absolutely love it when I get people into stuff <3)
We definetly need to talk more. About Azumanga and PW and other fabulous things :3

I love your arts, too, Spoon, and I miss them~
And I love your comments in my art thread like nothing else because you always tell me where to improve, which I appreaciate so damn much, you wouldn't believe. :D


----------



## Furretsu

lol why do people still associate me with whiny CC threads

ratings coming soon can't be bothered atm :(


----------



## Altmer

AuroraKing said:


> lol why do people still associate me with whiny CC threads
> 
> ratings coming soon can't be bothered atm :(


Because you made a fuckload of them.


----------



## Music Dragon

I know you guys think Dannichu is all rainbows and unicorns and happiness.

But everyone has a dark side. We're all twisted on the inside. Dannichu is just like me. She's just like me. Someday she'll see, and then she'll come running to me, and then we'll slit our wrists and cry together. You'll see!

I hate you, Dannichu.


----------



## Timmy

AuroraKing said:


> lol why do people still associate me with whiny CC threads


I've always associated you with music. Because you have awesome taste in music. Mmyup.


----------



## Furretsu

Altmer said:


> Because you made a fuckload of them.


don't I seem the least bit more optimistic in the last few months


----------



## Altmer

AuroraKing said:


> don't I seem the least bit more optimistic in the last few months


yes you do so I don't really bother with posting about it, but you can't blame people for the association. i mean not all people are up-to-date :P


----------



## Furretsu

yeah seriously wanna netbattle later


----------



## Music Dragon

AuroraKing said:


> don't I seem the least bit more optimistic in the last few months


Sure you do, but it's become your trademark. No offense.

I'll have you know I really do find you a lot more optimistic and happy lately. See? TOLD you everything would be fine someday. I was right.


----------



## Altmer

AuroraKing said:


> yeah seriously wanna netbattle later


sure only I havent got it installed on this pc


----------



## Furretsu

>:( I wasn't being serious


----------



## Altmer

AuroraKing said:


> >:( I wasn't being serious


neither was I


----------



## Jolty

Music Dragon: he's brilliant lol :[ also liking Blackadder = INSTAWIN. I watched the episode he quoted in his sig only yesterday :D

AK: sure he used to be a twonk but he hasn't done anything remotely lame recently. :B he seems decent at the moment!

Peegeray: GODDAMNIT THATS NOT FUNNIE I WAS NEVER BEEN LOVED

Timmy: we know the game and we're gonna play it


----------



## Furretsu

Timmy said:


> I've always associated you with music. Because you have awesome taste in music. Mmyup.


thx <3



			
				Jolty said:
			
		

> AK: sure he used to be a twonk but he hasn't done anything remotely lame recently. :B he seems decent at the moment!


thx <3


----------



## Timmy

Jolty said:


> Timmy: we know the game and we're gonna play it


i just lost it. fuck you D:


----------



## Zhorken

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Huh?


Never mind; I was making a dumb reference because it fit.


----------



## surskitty

Dannichu said:


> I love Floop to bits, even when she's a scary mod and/or grammar nazi. She's great fun to talk to and loves all the same random stuff that I do.


Although I don't think I've successfully convinced you to read KHR and I am unfamiliar with RENT.  ... this should be fixed.

FOR THE MOST PART I like you guys?  And even when I don't, I usually don't care enough to hold any ill will towards you and can likely be convinced to drop it for long enough to hold a civil conversation.  SO UH I HOLD GRUDGES AGAINST PEOPLE I DON'T LIKE BUT DON'T CARE ENOUGH TO BE VERY STUBBORN ABOUT IT I GUESS?  yeah I dunno nudge me if you want a more specific "BUT SURSKITTY, WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS ON ME" type thing.  [shrugshrug~]


----------



## Altmer

Oh I love you surskitty. Even though we haven't spoken properly for ages lol


----------



## Crazy Weavile

Altmer! Nice enough. Fairly good at debate, and generally entertaining.


----------



## Erika

Tiggy: ◕ ◡ ◕  I don't know about him sometimes. *stoned* I've known him for years, and I still call him REP, because it's the shortest abbreviations of all the names he's had. XD; Longest internet friend, and when we talk to eachother, it's like nothing has changed. ;D 

Zyn: Is awesome. Besides REP, Furiianda, and Shuu, the only person I still keep in contact with, who's still holds a permanent spot on any MSN list of mine. 8D Coolest friend a person could ever ask for, and we have yet to have a stupid argument over something...stupid. *knocks on wood* High five~ 

Furiianda: I'm not sure if she's made a new account yet, but Furiianda is what brought me back to the slightly older vB TCOD board. We just started talking again, out of the blue, a couple months ago, and we still keep in contact with eachother. She's currently living the life of your normal teenaged girl, and is living an exciting life. T-T Unlike me. She's great. 8D

Shuu: Has the best avatar-finding skills on the planet. I swear, if she has any supernatural superpower, it's the ability to find the world's cutest avatars in absolutely no time flat. There isn't a bad avatar that she finds, and I just wish I had her awesome abilities in order to find them, but alas, I'm stuck with dumb avatars that are somewhat dull to look at. T-T *Points at my Erika one* Nevertheless, I love her. <3 I've known her since she was nine, she's fourteen, while I'm nineteen now. So, do the easy math in your head. 8D


----------



## Altmer

NATE MY SON HOW DID I EVER FORGET YOU t_t


----------



## Erika

T-T I don't know dad. I guess once I left to join the circus, you decided to disown me.


----------



## Altmer

Erika said:


> T-T I don't know dad. I guess once I left to join the circus, you decided to disown me.


No, I thought you could stand on your own legs! :P


----------



## Erika

*Tries to stand, but fails*

Obviously I can't.


----------



## Timmy

Okay so.

Deretto is rad. Yep. We've been friends for ages. We're not really close-tell-each-other-everything friends, I guess but yeah he is awesome I consider him a really good friend.


----------



## Deretto

Timmy said:


> Okay so.
> 
> Deretto is rad. Yep. We've been friends for ages. We're not really close-tell-each-other-everything friends, I guess but yeah he is awesome I consider him a really good friend.


Yeah, Timmy is pure awesome, and that's not a random compliment. She was one of the first friends I made on TCoD. She did art for me without me asking. We're always talking about random shiz and cool stuff and laughing at not so cool stuff. Overall, she's awesome.


----------



## Belmont

Everyone here seems ok and awesome (especially the people who draw in the art thread)
Vladimir Putin's LJ espcially because you have a great sense of humor especially in you art.


----------



## Reimeiken

Erika: My very first internet friend! Will always hold a special spot in my heart. <3 Like he said, I've known him since I was NINE, so that's five whole years of Nate goodness that I've been able to witness so far. I still think your spriting is the best I've ever seen. x3

Tiggy: Another one of my oldest internet friends. Four years, woot! We were TOGETHER for a time, even. xD We're talking a lot more lately, which is lots of fun. Like the good old times~ 

Timmy: Pure awesome! We used to talk all the time, didn't we~? Now I've kinda lost contact. xD You were one of my closest friends, and your art is so awesome.  You could always make me laugh.

You gaize are awesome and I love all of you~


----------



## hopeandjoy

Never saw you before. But you have good taste in people.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Okay, firstly, everyone who I don't mention, I don't really have an opinion of you.

MD: Well, as we all know, you're hilarious. :D

Altmer: I used to dislike you, but now I rather admire you. You're not as bad as you used to be, actually.

AK: The exact reverse of Altmer. I used to like you. Now, I think you're an attention-whoring loser who's just plain weird.

Charteon: Well, you're cool, but just that. Sorry...?

NWT: ^

Floop: You scare me sometimes, but I honestly think that you do the best job among all the mods.

Flareth: Actually one of the most improved members at TCODvBv2.0, if not in the whole time I've been at TCOD (since the late IF era).

Dannichu: Seriously, who DOESN'T like you?

Butterfree: Can I have your autograph? *fanboy stare*

Ketsu: Meh, you seem nice.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

I like most people here, except for a few annoying ones.


----------



## PichuK

One of the things that I am thinking is "Where the hell is Xikaze?"

The other is "There's a lot more people now. ._."


----------



## Erika

I wonder what happened to Xikaze as well, it's been a long time since I lasted talked to him. I don't even know if he's into VW Beetles anymore. @_@;


----------



## surskitty

Xikaze is mainly around #tcod.  and yeah he's still a Volkswagen geek


----------



## PichuK

...#tcod?


gah! .___.


----------



## Erika

#tcod is like the new Yahoo Messenger Live Conference, only I never really caught on with the trend. So, I'm pretty much as uninformed as you PichuK. XD; *Still lurks on YIM*


----------



## Espeon

Music Dragon said:


> Gee, what, you're afraid of me? My dear, my _dear_, I'm sure there's never going to be anything in your posts for me to nitpick on. You're a good poster. I respect you.
> 
> To be honest I haven't seen that many of your posts, but as far as I recall, you're as clever as a chap with three heads. Good job on that, by the way. Being clever, I mean.
> 
> *pats Espeon* Let's be friends.


Okay, I feel slightly flattered by what everyone has put about me, and thanks. Apologies I didn't reply sooner. Yeah, I feel flattered by everything everyone's put.

a) This particular post kinda thew me off a bit. Especially the "I respect you." part. Yes, that was unexpected by me.

b) Chap with three heads? Does that make me a Dodrio? xD

Vladimir - I like you. You have good artwork, are quite tolerable and from what I've seen, we do share a few opinions. I also like your sense of humor. Sims 2 thread? 8D;

Butterfree - I have a great deal of respect for you. You have a very kind tolerant nature, even if we don't talk to each other very much. Plus, your seemingly never-ending span of knowledge always amazes me.

Erika - Not like I know you, but I've been informed that I should respect you lots. xD

Ketsu - I don't know a great deal about you either, other than that you weren't originally called Ketsu when I first met you, and I forget what it was.


----------



## Music Dragon

Hmm... Noooooo, Dodrio are stupid. You're not. Dodrio heads squabble amongst each other, but YOUR heads are synchronized and work well together.


----------



## Espeon

Is that why an Espeon has the "synchronise" ability? xD
Also, thanks for the nice comments guys.


----------



## Hawkfish

Cirrus said:


> Hawkfish has an annoying signature.
> ...that is all.


 My signature is annoying? Maybe I should delete the pic. It was only suppose to be temperate anyway.


----------



## Altmer

Hawkfish said:


> My signature is annoying? Maybe I should delete the pic. It was only suppose to be temperate anyway.


As in, temperate climate?


----------



## Hawkfish

Altmer said:


> As in, temperate climate?


 No, I meant not permanent.:sweatdrop:


----------



## Altmer

Hawkfish said:


> No, I meant not permanent.:sweatdrop:


That's temporary, not temperate.


----------



## Hawkfish

Altmer said:


> That's temporary, not temperate.


 That is an embarrassing spelling mistake..


----------



## hopeandjoy

Espeon-You, from what I see, are usally really funny. And I was Nozomi.
MD-Your nice and funny. You also do a good job at well... being awesome.
Butterfree-*fangirl squeal*
Erika-What Espeon said.
Valdimir-Your funny and a fellow simmer. I like anyone who sims.
WUE-Your funny, nice, and a grammar nazi. Like me.
Hawkfish-You seem nice enough. Haven't see you a lot, though.
Altmer-Same as Hawkfish


----------



## Hawkfish

My favorite member is Mewtwo. She is a nice kid. 
Least favorite member is... Nah, I'm not going to be mean.


----------



## Minish

Timmy said:


> Who do you think I am then? :B I swear we've talked on MSN a couple of times before I got a new e-mail address.


Yeah, then you're the Timmy I was thinking of. xD All I remember is that they had an ambiguous name and sounded like you...

Ketsu: Only know you as 'normal kid who may or may not be the girlfriend of Tri'


----------



## Koori Renchuu

How about me?  Evaluate me and I'll do the same.


----------



## Spoon

Koori Renchuu: Eh, I don't know you that well, but I find your posts to be insightful, though I can't recall a specific one. You seem friendly, too, so that's always a plus. Oh, and I adore your name, sounds really pretty (if it's pronouce the way I pronouce it). I also associate you with the Ice-type, cool and collected, though it may just be your  avatars. Umm...er...sorry, this is mostly the general aura (ick, I can't think of another word) that get from your posts.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Hmm, well, I think most of you guys are nice and decent. Okay, I'll be more specific.

Cirrus - You seem to be a very kind and caring person. I don't know you that well, but I think you're great. 

Dannichu - You already know how awesome I think you are. :D

MD - Very funny and very cool. A lot of what you say always makes me laugh. Enough said.

Koori Renchuu - I'm afraid I don't know you much, but you don't seem like a bad person.

Spoon - I don't know you much, but you seem very smart and descriptive from your posts. Mainly in Dannichu's art thread, it astonishes me at how good you are at constructive criticism. Very nice well thought out posts and that makes you seem awesome indeed.

surskitty - You seem a bit scary sometimes, but I think you're very intelligent. I respect you and think you're a cool person.

Everyone else: If I didn't say anything about you, it's either that I don't know you well enough, forgot you (in which case I am SO sorry. Just prod me if I did.), or you didn't post in this thread.


----------



## Music Dragon

Ah, Arylett, my unworthy midget friend! Unworthy as you may be, you will always be welcome at MD's.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Yes MD, though I am unworthy, I am glad that you could take pity on such a lowly midget as myself. ;;Bows;;


----------



## Music Dragon

*pats Arylett* I like you. Yes.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

;;Is patted;; :D


----------



## Dewgong

Well... When I have enough time, (I have to go now), I'll go over everyone that posted in this thread.

What do you think of me?


----------



## Music Dragon

Dewgong yummy. Mmmmmm, Dewgong.


----------



## Spoon

I know you~ 

 Dewgong (It's odd calling you by Dewgong, I'm used to calling you by Polarsuku): I love your the arts you draw, and should be bothered to find your DA account, even though I don't use DA often. You're quite mature for your age, which I find to be one of the best possible complients you can give someone. I really do hope you achieve your dream of becoming a manga artist (ick, I know there's another word for it) I'd love to be able to read it.


----------



## Belmont

Dewgong: You seem nice, seeing as I don't know you. Your art is really good and if you want to be a manga artist then I feel you could be one from the way you draw.


----------



## Erika

Espeon said:
			
		

> Erika - Not like I know you, but I've been informed that I should respect you lots. xD


...o_o; Who told you that? 



			
				Ketsu said:
			
		

> Erika-What Espeon said.


@__@; Who's telling you this? 



			
				NWT said:
			
		

> Erika: another person I should probably know, but I'm not getting YIM for one person


XD; I has MSN too. I'm just less prone to passing that out.


----------



## Zhorken

Erika said:


> #tcod is like the new Yahoo Messenger Live Conference, only I never really caught on with the trend. So, I'm pretty much as uninformed as you PichuK. XD; *Still lurks on YIM*


Except nobody has to ask repeatedly for invites upon getting disconnected or getting _in_ the room but not receiving someone else's messages, people can't hold enter-key-holding contests or the like, annoying fonts and constant font changes aren't *possible*...


----------



## Erika

HEY! I loved those hold enter-button-holding contests! >_>!


----------



## Timmy

I think Dewgong is a really nice person.. and I like her L avatar.. x.x .. plus I know her from an oekaki!


----------



## Spoon

Oh, wait I've completely forgotten about Timmy (I also go to the same oekaki :D), well I'm fond of your GX obsession for some reason. I'm envious of your drawing skills, and I miss your art thread, too. I adore the various usernames you've used. You also have an interest sense of humour, that I adore.


----------



## Timmy

Spoon said:


> Oh, wait I've completely forgotten about Timmy (I also go to the same oekaki :D), well I'm fond of your GX obsession for some reason. I'm envious of your drawing skills, and I miss your art thread, too. I adore the various usernames you've used. You also have an interest sense of humour, that I adore.


Haha! Thanks, although I'm not into GX anymore I guess I can still .. tolerate two of the characters (Manjoume and Juudai). x3
You go to PWO? The name Spoon doesn't ring a bell..


----------



## Spoon

Yeah, I'm a member, this is actually the only place I use Spoon; pretty much everywhere else I go as Spoon-Fork. I haven't been paying attention to PWO lately, though.


----------



## Timmy

Spoon said:


> Yeah, I'm a member, this is actually the only place I use Spoon; pretty much everywhere else I go as Spoon-Fork. I haven't been paying attention to PWO lately, though.


Ah, I recognize you sort of now. I can't be bothered with PWO much either these days. Not my cup of tea anymore.


----------



## Espeon

Ketsu said:


> Valdimir-Your funny and a fellow simmer. I like anyone who sims.


I play Sims. :O

Spoon - Has the best forum name ever...


----------



## Deretto

Dewgong, you're cool with me *thumbs up*


----------



## Harlequin

Cirrus said:


> Harlequin is like, sort of awesome. =D For some reason typing like a moron actually suits him (and I don't mean that in a bad way)... more like he was just born to entertain~ Rather than someone just putting it on for attentionwhoring. I've probably got that wrong, but that's just the way it seems. He just appears to be a genuinely light-hearted, awesome kinda guy. And he's one of the 'cool gays I know' that I use against homophobes in conversation at school. Even though I've... never actually spoken to you


well I'm generally a nice person I guess and I really can't be bothered to type properly most of the time even though I can. Although I do type properly when it's appropriate to so I guess I can get away with it. I sort of like everyone really unless they're really really really stupid which you're not.



Dannichu said:


> Harlequin is brilliant and he makes me laugh. Lots.


I guess I'm good for something after all, then! Well you already know that I like you so I don't have anything else to say really. Except that your taste in musicals is simply stellar.

Rent is my love ; ;

also to everyone else: unless you're a douche I'll probably be at least indifferent to you


----------



## Minish

Arylett: Really really sweet and wonderful girl. <3 From what I've seen anyway.

Dewgong: Seems to be very nice and mature for her age, but also can be extremely annoying. I suppose you're always going to have a resident wapanese/but-japanese-is-a-pretty-language!-er on the forum, and as far as those go, Dewgong is the best we could ask for? xD Argh, I'm not trying to sound mean or anything. You have a lot of potential by the way, considering your age, to go far on the internet~ Or something.

I also pity your idealism. Please _don't_ go to Japan and try to become an animé artist, because we don't want you to die!


----------



## IrkSplee

Dannichu: YOU ARE SUNSHINE AND RAINBOWS THE END. =3

Surskitty: Scared the poop out of newbie-me back on the old board. Resident "mod who seems harsh but just doing what mods do and the board is better for it". So congrats! You're intimidating at first, but once I actually took the time to know you through posts that weren't "HEY YOU STOP DOING THAT"...

Dewgong: Is only the age she is? ._. Terribly sorry that I went and FORGOT your age. I fail. I just remember being surprised by it. Everyone else is right - you are VERY mature for your age. And honestly, the otakudom really doesn't bug me all that much. I've seen worse. My only question is, why mangaka? You're not from Japan... why not say graphic novelist, even if you do draw in traditional manga style?

Flareth: Reminds me a lot of me on my first foray into chat rooms... very nice, but you have a tendency to get a tad attached to things and start rambling about them. But hey, people tolerated me long enough to give me a chance to mature, and I'm sure the same will happen to you. And don't get me wrong, I still consider you a friend! You've just got a tad bit of growing up to do. All in due time.

Butterfree: ...is BUTTERFREE. Do I have to SAY anything else? I rarely see your posts beyond forum-related business, but when I do... very, very smart person. You put together the entire site, you made the forums and packed it with goodies... you know a LOT. And when I read your posts and remember that English isn't even your first language... you make it very, very easy to forget that! Also, I love Morphic. I also liked Quest for the Legends, but it's been so long since I've read it and I haven't been following the more recent updates and I don't even remember where I was anymore. Ooops.

AuroraKing: You have cheered up in recent times, but let's face it, you were stuck in CC whine mode for so long that the association's going to be hard to shake. I also remember the topic that got you banned last time. Still not sure what the circumstances surrounding that were, and frankly, I don't much care to know. Just keep on trying with the happiness thing, all right? You're a cool person when you're happy, and like I said last time, people are more likely to tolerate you when you're not in a mood to ask "do you tolerate me?" in the first place.

Everyone else gets a generic "you're cool" label, because I can't think of much else to say beyond. I don't hate anyone that's posted in the thread - usually, by the time I read enough of a person's posts to go "wow they're a dick" they've been long banned. Besides, I'm mostly a lurker and haven't been here very long. I don't even feel QUALIFIED to dislike any of the regulars. I don't, but if I did, I'd feel as if I was stepping out of my boundaries and should retreat back to my newbie hole.

All of the above is based on forum posts only, because I've never been in #tcod (almost tried once but I chickened) and I don't talk to anyone here off-forum. WILL THIS BE REMEDIED? ...maybe not.


----------



## Dannichu

Hehe, thank you, I try~

I don't know you very well or at least, not as much as I'd like, but I do think you're awesome and not newbieish at all :D


----------



## Minish

Oh yeah~

Butterfree: You always give me the impression you're eternally weary. XD Don't _ban_ me or anything but sometimes you seem a little uptight, in a way that's like... manager to a restaurant, and all of us members are visitors. And people who come to the restaurant every day for a meal... they're like the regulars, and then the mods are the staff. :D Dishin' out the orders...

Aaanyway! Yeah, you're pretty awesome. Surprisingly you seem very human even though people I know, who don't actually belong to the forum, think you're one of those dronish robot mod-types.


----------



## surskitty

IrkSplee said:


> Surskitty: Scared the poop out of newbie-me back on the old board. Resident "mod who seems harsh but just doing what mods do and the board is better for it". So congrats! You're intimidating at first, but once I actually took the time to know you through posts that weren't "HEY YOU STOP DOING THAT"...


NOMNOMNOM  hurrah

I am still kind of wondering how I manage to be intimidating.  :?  I don't think I do the I AM GOING TO BITE YOUR HEAD OFF routine that often, but then maybe it is simply because that's more recognizable or memorable or something?  I dunno.





IrkSplee said:


> All of the above is based on forum posts only, because I've never been in #tcod (almost tried once but I chickened) and I don't talk to anyone here off-forum. WILL THIS BE REMEDIED? ...maybe not.


GO GO GO we are usually mostly friendly except when we find something really stupid but that's not too likely to be any particular person on the channel >:D


----------



## Belmont

What is #tcod?


----------



## Belmont

IRC? (sorry i'm a newb at short speech. Is it a type of chat network?)


----------



## surskitty

IRC.


----------



## Flora

*was about to ask the same thing*

Dannichu: You are awesome. 'Nuff said.

Cirrus: I like you. You're nice, and we share music tastes. (Japanese musci for the win! ^^)


----------



## Belmont

So thats what IRC is. Thanks Surskitty


----------



## surskitty

If you're wondering and considering dropping in, the server is irc.veekun.com and the channel is #tcod.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Yes, don't get on Feralig8tr's bad side.  He's kinda testy.  But he has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Adnan

I think everyone here is a great person since I don't know anyone here.


----------



## Belmont

How might I go about getting IRC? Any program I need?


----------



## Ether's Bane

Um, I posted here three pages ago and no one seemed to notice...


----------



## Altmer

rock-ground said:


> Um, I posted here three pages ago and no one seemed to notice...


my opinion of rock-ground is that he sucks therefore I ignore him


----------



## Espeon

Koori Renchuu said:


> Yes, don't get on Feralig8tr's bad side.  He's kinda testy.  But he has a great sense of humor.


I agree. xD

Harlequin - You will forever remind me of the person in Little Britain who runs around screaming: "I'M THE ONLY GAY IN THE VILLAGE!" and this is probably my only image of you in my mind. Other than that, you are a pretty awesome person.


----------



## Belmont

Altmer said:


> my opinion of rock-ground is that he sucks therefore I ignore him


Woah, harsh.


----------



## Espeon

Slightly, but in a way, it is true.


----------



## Altmer

Belmont said:


> Woah, harsh.


This thread is to tell fellow forumgoers what you think of them. I don't like rock-ground, I think he apes other posters too much and wants to be a mod too much. I don't like him. He pretends to be important when he actually isn't. Ergo, I ignore 95% of his posts unless he's being an actual dicktwit.


----------



## Furretsu

I'll just rate everyone out of 10. D: Don't feel like making long-winded writeups about everyone. If you want to know why I rated you the way I did, just say so.

Also, I use "5" as "indifferent." Anything about 5 is leaning towards liking, anything below 5 is leaning towards disliking. If I don't really know you, chances are you'll just get a 5...

Cirrus: 4/10
Spoon: 5/10
Charteon: 7/10
Jolty: 6/10
Hawkfish: 5/10
Harlequin: 5/10
NWT: 5/10
Verne: 20/10
Zeta Reticuli: 5/10
Music Dragon: 10/10 as I said before
Zephyrous Castform: 5/10
Full Metal Cookies: 5/10
Espeon: 5/10 (also don't be scared of me o.o)
Deretto: 2/10
Stryke: 5/10
Crazy Weavile: 5/10
Altmer: ranges from 4/10 to 6/10
Vladimir Putin's LJ: 9/10
surskitty: 2/10
CNiall: 5/10
Butterfree: 8/10
Timmy: 6/10
Peegeray: 5/10
Dannichu: 6/10
Erika: 10/10
Tiggy: 5/10
Belmont: 5/10
Reimeiken: 5/10
Ketsu: 5/10
rock-ground: 1/10 (agree w/ Altmer)
Worst Username Ever: 5/10
PichuK: 5/10
Koori: 6/10 (you were fairly interesting when both of us went on #tcod)
Arylett: 4/10
Dewgong: 6/10
IrkSplee: 5/10
Adnan: 5/10

Hopefully that covers everyone...


----------



## Koori Renchuu

AuroraKing said:


> Koori: 6/10 (you were fairly interesting when both of us went on #tcod)


Was I now?  You were somewhat glum, but always friendly.  I just hope you ~always look on the bright side of life~.


----------



## Minish

Well, rock-ground, most of us don't really know you that well, I'd bet. I don't, anyway... I tend to be forgetful now there's a lot of members but I don't think I like you very much... I might be confusing you with someone else, but probably not.

Alsooo Furret's list of opinions is funny. :3


----------



## Altmer

ak that list STINKS how do I get a 6 I mean I gave you an eight earlier in this thread I thought you were over this thing

jk i luv u babe


----------



## Furretsu

:( most people think of a scale as 6 or 7 being average


----------



## Jolty

AuroraKing said:


> Jolty: 6/10


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Dannichu: I love your happy go lucky attitude, it's so infectious.  You just have that kind of online aura.  Don't forget that we were mutual admirers.


----------



## Hawkfish

Well I find Rock-Ground and Celestial Blade(I bet you, he was that Turbo that got banned at the last forums) annoying in a very large degree. So yeah. 
 I must say I like most members here and I already said my favorite so...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

AuroraKing said:


> Also, I use "5" as "indifferent." Anything about 5 is leaning towards liking, anything below 5 is leaning towards disliking. If I don't really know you, chances are you'll just get a 5...
> Arylett: 4/10


I love you too, babe. :D


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

For the majority, I like the other forumgoers here. I just don't like it when people use language. It's a lot more mature to just express yourself using normal words instead of obscene ones.


----------



## Timmy

6/10 is good I suppose since I've never really spoken to AK properly in my life. :B


----------



## Jolty

Drifloon Rocks said:


> For the majority, I like the other forumgoers here. I just don't like it when people use language. It's a lot more mature to just express yourself using normal words instead of obscene ones.


"OH GOOD GOSH THAT HURT" doesn't have the same ring to it as "OH FUCKING HELL THAT HURT LIKE A BITCH"

Swear words are brilliant for emphasis


----------



## Altmer

Let's just say people need to know when to swear and when not to swear. I'm not opposed to profanity per se, just excessive and untimely use of it.


----------



## Espeon

I just try not to swear whenever I can help it. Also, AK, I'll _TRY_ not to be scared, but it'll be difficult on my part as it appears that I have no social abilities. Seriously, I get scared of ordering cinema tickets because it involves encountering a person who might get annoyed if I take too long getting out my change. x_x;


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Why do people keep sort of liking me it's pretty cool but a bit weird.


----------



## opaltiger

> I just don't like it when people use language.


So how are we meant to talk to each other then :(


----------



## Not Meowth

There's no-one here I especially like or dislike (except Zephyrous Castform, he rules), even though some people have been rude now and then.


----------



## Alexi

I think everyone here is awesome on a stick, especially Mudkip. :)


----------



## Ruby

I use my modly influence to say this: Do not post scores out of ten unless you are going to use words as well.  Write something about the person you are referring to, not just his name and score, otherwise this thread will become a numerical popularity contest which might as well be a poll.


----------



## opaltiger

also, rating anything, especially PEOPLE, out of ten is stupid.


----------



## Tailsy

I think you all smell a bit odd.

Uh.

Oh okay then I'll rate some of you D:<

AK is a complete plank. But a loveable plank. He's a bit like those chickens I met on holiday that I kept trying to pat but they clucked and ran away like little girls. Woe. 

NWT is That Guy Who Always Says Hi On IRC. You make me feel loved. :D

Espeon will be eternally Espeob and I luvooo. <3

Nate/Erika is my kittyyyyyy. :D -snug-

opal I always imagine as Hugh Laurie for some reason. With better hair. And without a cane.

Ruby should have a hat that says 'I R SERIUS MOD'. You're serius.

surskitty is mad in a sort of... sane way. Happily mad and slightly obsessed with capitals. You should join those RPs, you know!

Harlequin is the guy who phones me at 2AM and makes no sense. You're... just... so Welsh!

Altmer is cuddly and we tend to have odd conversations about football. Aha. Bet you didn't think I knew anything about it. He's a dork. :D <3

Jolty is awesome and has interesting LiveJournal posts. Surprise, Tailsy reads them! I never comment anybody because I am a lazy shit!

Timmy is an awesome artist and is pretty damn awesome.

Go away I'll rate some other twonks later. |D~


----------



## Harlequin

I do so make sense. Except when I'm drunk. 

but then I guess that's usually when I phone people so you MIGHT have a point there. perhaps. *but not really.*


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Oi, Tailsy, you forgot me!

By the way, you are funny as hell.  Nice to talk to as well, but still cutely insane!


----------



## opaltiger

> And without a cane.


Which is a shame, because canes are cool.


----------



## surskitty

Tailsy said:


> surskitty is mad in a sort of... sane way. Happily mad and slightly obsessed with capitals. You should join those RPs, you know!


I think that's a compliment!  thank you, Tailsyoo~  you know i love you right

Yes.  Yes, I should.  I should also stop waffling on that app I failed at finishing and did not get sent in in that two-hour window.  ; ;  I HAVE UNTIL DECEMBER TO GET A DECENT APP DONE I should really do that like sooner rather than later aaaaaaaaaaa help


----------



## Erika

AK said:
			
		

> Erika: 10/10


Win~ 



			
				Mommy said:
			
		

> Nate/Erika is my kittyyyyyy. :D -snug-


I wuv my mummy. *snugged*


----------



## Furretsu

Ruby said:


> I use my modly influence to say this:


Ah, I forgot how _important_ this thread was...



> Do not post scores out of ten unless you are going to use words as well.  Write something about the person you are referring to, not just his name and score, otherwise this thread will become a numerical popularity contest which might as well be a poll.


I only did it to save time and out of laziness. Obviously I told people I would expand on my opinion if they want; it's far too tedious to go through everyone who posted in this thread with full descriptions.


----------



## #1 bro

HEY AURORAKING LISTEN UP

It's hard not to have an opinion on you, since you post _everywhere_ so here is mine: 

You are pretty cool, have opinions that I tend to agree with, but can sometimes be a little too harsh to certain people. However, the one thing that really bothers me is how... I dunno... _wannabe-poetic_ you are. Like your old usertitle, "second hand faith". Please enlighten me on what that meant? I can't possible imagine... someone gives up Christianity and says to another person "hey man, have my christianity?" Whatever. 

Also, the Ask AK thread is quite amazing. <3


----------



## Tailsy

opaltiger said:


> Which is a shame, because canes are cool.


I'll run over your leg until it's irreparable if you like?


----------



## Deretto

Tailsy is win, and her randomness shall forever make me laugh.


----------



## Furretsu

Zeta Reticuli said:


> You are pretty cool, have opinions that I tend to agree with, but can sometimes be a little too harsh to certain people. However, the one thing that really bothers me is how... I dunno... _wannabe-poetic_ you are. Like your old usertitle, "second hand faith". Please enlighten me on what that meant? I can't possible imagine... someone gives up Christianity and says to another person "hey man, have my christianity?" Whatever.


I'm nowhere near poetic enough to come up with that on my own. :P It's from an Emilie Autumn song called Second Hand Faith. :o


----------



## #1 bro

*shrugs* Okay. 

I do kind of like the lyrics in your sig, though.


----------



## Furretsu

The lyrics are from the fantastic song 100% by Angelspit. :D


----------



## Music Dragon

What! Since when aren't you poetic, AK? You have the undying soul of the Artist, searing light and hail of fire in your mind, death and beauty!


----------



## Altmer

Yeah well I didn't know you watched footie Tailsy! JK I love you AND you know it. I'm a dork, yeah.

Also you get cool points for liking CAD

opal rules and he knows it. he's the only tcod member I've ever actually met. but he doesn't look like Hugh Laurie. especially not with a cane. I think he'd make a better Chase. But that may just be the accent.


----------



## Adriane

Cirrus: Nice to everybody, including me, thankful for that, yessir <3

Spoon/Charteon: I don't know either of you well enough to formulate a true opinion (yes I know you've been here _forever_ Charteon but still)

Altmer: I've always liked you, you've got brains and good music taste.

NWT: Sorta same boat as Charteon, but you seem likeable so

Furret: I like you a lot more than I used to, obviously. You've improved a lot.

Verne/Tailsy: Hahahahahahahahahaha!.

EDIT: People I missed, sorry, tired, didn't notice there was more than one page


----------



## Music Dragon

Oh! Mudkip. You good. Me likey. You're such a lovely chap. It's a shame you don't like TCoD anymore, because I'm sure TCoD likes you.


----------



## Espeon

Tailsy said:


> Espeon will be eternally Espeob and I luvooo. <3


Yaaaaaay! I luvooooo too. <3~

Mudkip - I like you, especially the way that you stand up against everyone that comes at you to defend against something you feel for. (Euthanasia is what I'm thinking of, in particular.) I respect that.


----------



## #1 bro

Deretto, every time I see your sig it makes me want to go "wtf".


----------



## Ruby

AuroraKing said:


> Ah, I forgot how _important_ this thread was...
> 
> 
> I only did it to save time and out of laziness. Obviously I told people I would expand on my opinion if they want; it's far too tedious to go through everyone who posted in this thread with full descriptions.


I'm not asking you to go back and change anything, AK.


----------



## Deretto

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Deretto, every time I see your sig it makes me want to go "wtf".


The quote? It's from this song. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99G6HrLZWng


----------



## Tailsy

Mudkip said:


> Verne/Tailsy: Hahahahahahahahahaha!.


;_;! What have I done?!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Mudkip - I think you're a cool person. You also seem to be very smart, which is also awesome.


----------



## Altmer

mudkip is ok 5/10


----------



## Eevee

I think I'm pretty cool

I don't know anyone else really


----------



## Adriane

Altmer said:


> mudkip is ok 5/10


What that's an F >:|


----------



## Furretsu

Unless he's using 5 as indifferent like I did


----------



## Tailsy

NWT said:


> don't you mean *who*?


The answer would be 'your mother'.


----------



## octobr

Tailsy said:


> Mudkip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verne/Tailsy: Hahahahahahahahahaha!.
> 
> 
> 
> ;_;! What have I done?!
Click to expand...

Yeah no seriously what does this mean, sir.


----------



## opaltiger

> wow tailsy you are just never satisfied are you


we already knew this though


----------



## Tailsy

opaltiger said:


> we already knew this though


:3 i love you all
just
a little more physically than most


----------



## Koori Renchuu

;n;  Why does everyone but AK, Arylett and Spoon forget about me?


----------



## Tailsy

Koori Renchuu said:


> ;n;  Why does everyone but AK, Arylett and Spoon forget about me?


Well... if you want to be pegged by me I mean you could just ask...


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Thanks, I was feeling left out.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Hawkfish said:


> Well I find Rock-Ground and Celestial Blade(I bet you, he was that Turbo that got banned at the last forums) annoying in a very large degree. So yeah.
> I must say I like most members here and I already said my favorite so...


[sarcasm]Thanks for remembering me...[/sarcasm]

OFF-TOPIC: Celestial Blade IS Turbo, and it's his location that gives it away. I mean, come on, who else spells it that way?

Back on topic, Mudkip, I think I said this at the old forums, but, I only wish to even come close to your competitive battling skills. Oh, and Hawkfish, I find you annoying too, and not just for criticizing me.


----------



## Dewgong

AuroraKing said:


> Dewgong: 6/10


Better than I thought I would get. o___O;

I think 10/10 out of you, and I don't care what anybody says about it.

<3


----------



## Clover

re: verne, surskitty, xikaze

10/10

kfien. VERNE you are awesome and have a personality like whoa; totally unique uh when you're not trying to kill yourself or otherwise beat yourself up pls don't k :[. SURSKOOT ilu il your drawings il <surskitty> THINGS I HATE: people & il your fandoms for the most part. XIKAZE you are just. too cool for school. I dunno. but get out of the house there are zombies under your floorboards


re: furret, dewgong, tailsy, opal

9/10

FURRET you're great; we're real similar but... it's kinda like, if you and your sibling were separated at birth, then when you met them and you didn't know they were your sibling you'd get married cause you were so similar? but if you weren't separated then you'd just fight all the time. I have no clue I'm not making sense oh well. DEWGONG the raddest most jailbaitiest fellow death note lover japanophile I've met :3. TAILSY why are you everyone's mother. I mean seriously. it's like your back must be in terrible condition considering how many of your kids would step on crack(s) during the day. OPAL huge music fan, um really quite useful to have around, and you always seem older than you are :V.

re: eevee, zhorken, butterfree

8/10

EEVEE you are like my role model in programming and snark. ZHORKEN you are way too [smart|gay|fuzzy] for your own good. BUTTERFREE I love you and the things you've done <3 but it seems like you're older than you are in a different way than opal. Like you do things that older people would do or something. idk.

re: cryssie, g8tr, harlequin, charteon, newt

7/10

you're all great just super yeah a++

re: anyone else (unless I forgot)

≤ 7

eta: right so my scale is 'how much I would want to meet you irl'


----------



## octobr

Koori Renchuu said:


> ;n;  Why does everyone but AK, Arylett and Spoon forget about me?


Ok



koori: still obnoxious as hell. call me later!


----------



## Adriane

MidnightSaboteur said:


> re: verne, surskitty, xikaze
> 
> 10/10
> 
> re: furret, dewgong, tailsy, opal
> 
> 9/10
> 
> re: eevee, zhorken, butterfree
> 
> 8/10
> 
> re: cryssie, g8tr, harlequin, charteon, newt
> 
> 7/10
> 
> re: anyone else (unless I forgot)
> 
> ≤ 7
> 
> eta: right so my scale is 'how much I would want to meet you irl'


Thanks, Midnight ; ; What a pal


----------



## surskitty

MidnightSaboteur said:


> SURSKOOT ilu il your drawings il <surskitty> THINGS I HATE: people & il your fandoms for the most part.


MIDNOOT you are a wonderful foil and you know ilu2 although sometimes you don't seem to get interpersonal things that well and that's always sad :'[ not that I'm one to talk but er COME TO ME I WOULD PLAY VIDEO GAMES AND SQUEE WITH YOU ON VARIOUS SUBJECT MATTERS AND INTRODUCE YOU TO SOMEONE WHO IS ALSO THE TYPE THAT I TEND TO GET ALONG WITH REALLY WELL SO THEN WE CAN BRING *PAIN AND HORROR AND SQUEEING* TO ALL OF SKOOTSVILLE

also come live in my room I have an air mattress at mom's and a bunk bed at dad's and your parents kinda suck MIDNOOTS~~ also mine would totally not mind THERE IS NO ISSUE HERE IS THERE


----------



## Altmer

Mudkip said:


> What that's an F >:|


not in altmerland


----------



## ultraviolet

*joins thread* 

Altmer, I can't say I know you very well but a lot of your snarky comments are funny although I think you can be a bit mean sometimes.


----------



## Altmer

ultraviolet said:


> *joins thread*
> 
> Altmer, I can't say I know you very well but a lot of your snarky comments are funny although I think you can be a bit mean sometimes.


I'm not mean

people are stupid

also if I rate people out of 10 in this thread it is probably not meant seriously, just fyi


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Verne: I still like you. You have a very good sense of humor, and you still need a new tolerance chip.


----------



## Munchkin

I don't have too many personal connections here, but what the hell, I'll post.

Shadow Serenity is an awesome friend, he's funny, and I would love to meet him one day. Same with LudiestOfAllColos. I love those two guys, they've been my friends since I started ASB on the previous forums <3

And Kindling Queen. I still remember that first PM she sent me asking me to ref her battle =P A great friendship sprouted from that one message. Also, she's now my partner in a certain project we're working on.

zaxly100 is interestingly funny. I love Geico! =P

And everyone else...is interesting. Some funny people, some annoying people, some people that make me want to tear my hair out. But mostly people that are just plain awesome =]


----------



## Abwayax

I think number 100 is a pretty cool guy. eh kills therads and doesnt afraid of anything.

I give everyone else 7/10 because I'm generous like that


----------



## Dewgong

Timmy said:


> I think Dewgong is a really nice person.. and I like her L avatar.. x.x .. plus I know her from an oekaki!


Heh. You cannot resist the L avatar.

Well, I think you're nice too, and of course I know you from an oekaki as well... Funny I find you here too. ^^


----------



## Zeph

I suppose I'll just post about people whenever I feel like it. I'll start with Dewgong, as she posted right before this...

In a word; brilliant. From what I've seen, you're really kind and funny and intelligent... you're just awesome.


----------



## Nope

Wow! I posted here!

Now, Castform, you are a nice, intelligent and cool person who is a very good spriter :D You really are....


----------



## Dewgong

<3 = I feel somewhat of an attachment to you, whether you to me or not. (You most likely don't, anyways.)

Altmer - Yes. <3

AuroraKing - You know very well what I think of you. <3

Cirrus - You're a very nice person, and you've never done anything that even slightly annoyed me.

Eevee - Well, slightly intimidating at times... I always get afraid to say something to you in fear of saying something stupid. I look forward to reading what you've posted and have to say every day when I get up in the morning. <3 

Feralig8tr - I really don't talk to you as much as I used to, but you're awesome. 

Harlequin - ...An interesting past I've had with you.

MidnightSaboteur - ...Midnight Sabertooth. <3

Music Dragon - You make me laugh, your posts are great, we seem to get along.

NWT - Annoying at moments, but other than that, you're cool. 

surskitty - I remember when you kicked me for capitalizing your name. I did that by accident, just so you know. <3

Verne - You don't seem too interested in me. I guess you're okay.

Xikaze - ...<3333333333333333 ;    ;

Zephyrous Castform - You're so nice to everyone, welcoming every single new person, and you're brilliant as well.

Zhorken the Ocelot - I had an obsession with
 you as well, unfortunately, you will never see the pictures I've drawn. <3


----------



## Altmer

I don't know most of the people that just posted so I'm just saying I don't hate you all I guess


----------



## Zeph

Bakuphoon said:


> Now, Castform, you are a nice, intelligent and cool person who is a very good spriter :D You really are....


Thanks... and okay, if you say so!



Dewgongeru said:


> Zephyrous Castform - You're so nice to everyone, welcoming every single new person, and you're brilliant as well.


Thanks :) I try my best to make others feel better. Sometimes it just seems like a fail, though.

People on this page, then...

(Oh wait, three;s only two...)

Bakuphoon - You're pretty awesome. You're an excellent spriter and it's walsy exciting to hear of (and see) one of your new scratches. You seem generally very kind and funny too.

Altmer - I don't really know you well enoguh to say anything. Sorry.


----------



## Spoon

Ah, I'll do Castform: You're quite friendly, which is wonderous own it's own. You manage creating a song for every occassion possible, which are quite fun to sing. Spheal that happens to be your avatar brighten me when I see it~


----------



## 87

Rate me y i'll rate you


----------



## Hawkfish

Noah said:


> Rate me y i'll rate you


 You seem like a OK guy. Your not one of those members who want gives me urges to yank out my hair. Yet, I looked at your posts and your don't strike me as one of my favorite members or a striking one. Your average, more towards liking than dislike.


----------



## ultraviolet

Casty I like you but your song makes my brain scream. I also think you're a good writer too. But you're not one of those guys who'll boast about his talents, so I like you for that too. 

Unfortunately I don't know many other people on this thread apart from MD and Castform. :D I really need to talk to people more.


----------



## Erika

ultraviolet: One of the best spriters I've seen recently. Other than that, I really don't know her too well. ;P


----------



## CNiall

Dewgong: you seem like a pretty nice person, but I barely know you.
Castform: nothing inherently wrong with you, though the songs annoy me and you don't carry a hearse.
Bakuphoon: judging from what I've seen of you (remembering that this is the title of your art thread and your first post on this page), you sort of look like one of the 'WHOO ZANY LULZ' crowd. This is probably wrong, given that I've barely seen anything of you, though.
Hawkfish: you annoy me for some reason. It may be your first signature image, not using 'your' and 'you're' correctly, or something else entirely, but there's just something about you. :|
Erika / Nate / whatever: I remember your name from years ago and you seem like a great person, but I barely remember you or know you now--sorry.

I skipped the people on this page who I am largely indifferent towards.


----------



## Zeph

CNiall said:


> Castform: nothing inherently wrong with you, though the songs annoy me and you don't carry a hearse.


I realised that unfortunate mistake after I'd written it. For some reason I had forgotten what a hearse was and thought it was a coffin. I've thought of ways to change it, but...

ultraviolet: Thank you :) I can understand why the song would annoy people...

This page again then:

Spoon: You seem nice, but I don't know you very well.
Noah: I don't really know you at all...
Hawkfish: Same as above.
ultraviolet: You seem cool, and as the others have said, you're an excellent spriter.
Erika: Same as Spoon.
CNiall: As you said about me, you haven;t done anything particularly annoying, but you seem a bit... I dunno, pessimistic. I'm not really too sure.


----------



## Music Dragon

Dewgongeru said:


> Music Dragon - You make me laugh, your posts are great, we seem to get along.


Wait. I thought you ALSO wanted to kick me in the throat. Or, well, not specifically the throat, but kick me, you know. Because, like, there are other places where you can kick someone. Like the balls. You could kick my balls. Except I wouldn't like that, of course. Either way, you never said you were going to kick my balls either - but you DID want to kick me, and this I know!

...

But, uh, I've always liked you, so we're good, huh? Yeah.

Oh yes, and Castform:

You're very annoying. This is mostly because I am a Xenophobe Flame Warrior, but still - you're very annoying.


----------



## Erika

CNiall said:


> Erika / Nate / whatever: I remember your name from years ago and you seem like a great person, but I barely remember you or know you now--sorry.


Don't worry about it, truth this - and you know this - I thought you were someone else this entire time. XD;


----------



## Zeph

Music Dragon said:


> Oh yes, and Castform:
> 
> You're very annoying. This is mostly because I am a Xenophobe Flame Warrior, but still - you're very annoying.


Fair enough. I accept this fully, but for which particular reasons do I annoy you?


----------



## Music Dragon

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Fair enough. I accept this fully, but for which particular reasons do I annoy you?


First of all, your welcome posts in the Introductions forum. They're all basically the same.

Secondly, your constant Greeky-Greek-Greek.

Thirdly, and I said this already - I'm a forum xenophobe.


----------



## Zeph

Music Dragon said:


> First of all, your welcome posts in the Introductions forum. They're all basically the same.
> *Just my way of welcoming people, but I can understand how it may seem annoying.*
> Secondly, your constant Greeky-Greek-Greek.
> *Meh. Again, I can see how this could irritate people, but I'm just learning it. And I'm not that obsessed, am I?*
> Thirdly, and I said this already - I'm a forum xenophobe.
> *Fair enough.*


----------



## Music Dragon

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Just my way of welcoming people, but I can understand how it may seem annoying.


Oh, good. Good.



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Meh. Again, I can see how this could irritate people, but I'm just learning it. And I'm not that obsessed, am I?


No, you're not. I know obsession when I see it.



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Fair enough.


Yes.


----------



## Zeph

Music Dragon said:


> No, you're not. I know obsession when I see it.


By this did you mean 'You're not just learning it' or 'You're not obsessed'?


----------



## Hawkfish

Meh, I was born an annoying person. My stupid spellchecker screws around with my words. x_X Yes I know how to use your and you correctly. Also I think using that first sig. screwed my rep. At least it isn't as bad as it use to be.
 I think I should stop saying 'your welcome' in my request thread. And think of something else. Might help.


----------



## Zeph

Hawkfish said:


> Yes I know how to use your and you correctly.


Actually it was 'Your' and 'You're' CNiall was talking about.... as in 'Belonging to you' and 'You are', respectively.


----------



## Hawkfish

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Actually it was 'Your' and 'You're' CNiall was talking about.... as in 'Belonging to you' and 'You are', respectively.


 I might have screwed up since it was late or was extremely early. I have  strict hours, my parents are awful. I will rechecked my posts next time.

 And I'm not a retard. If thats what your thinking. I'm sorry if I sound harsh/moody/ext., but I have not even woke up a hour ago.


----------



## Zeph

No, I don't think that at all! Why would I?


----------



## Hawkfish

Zephyrous Castform said:


> No, I don't think that at all! Why would I?


 I can't tell if that is sarcasm or not...


----------



## Zeph

It's not sarcasm. I promise. (That's not sarcasm either, seriously. It might seem like it, but it's not.)


----------



## Hawkfish

Zephyrous Castform said:


> It's not sarcasm. I promise. (That's not sarcasm either, seriously. It might seem like it, but it's not.)


 Ok.


----------



## Altmer

Music Dragon said:


> Wait. I thought you ALSO wanted to kick me in the throat. Or, well, not specifically the throat, but kick me, you know. Because, like, there are other places where you can kick someone. Like the balls. You could kick my balls. Except I wouldn't like that, of course. Either way, you never said you were going to kick my balls either - but you DID want to kick me, and this I know!
> 
> ...
> 
> But, uh, I've always liked you, so we're good, huh? Yeah.
> 
> Oh yes, and Castform:
> 
> You're very annoying. This is mostly because I am a Xenophobe Flame Warrior, but still - you're very annoying.


You have never given your opinion on me like this MD

I thought we were buddies


----------



## Music Dragon

Altmer said:


> You have never given your opinion on me like this MD
> 
> I thought we were buddies


Oh, my dear Alternate Mediterranean friend! You know I love you. I love you so much, I wish you were a girl so we could have hot sex together. THAT'S how much I love you.


----------



## Belmont

O_o


----------



## Dewgong

Music Dragon said:


> Wait. I thought you ALSO wanted to kick me in the throat. Or, well, not specifically the throat, but kick me, you know. Because, like, there are other places where you can kick someone. Like the balls. You could kick my balls. Except I wouldn't like that, of course. Either way, you never said you were going to kick my balls either - but you DID want to kick me, and this I know!


Oh of course I still want to kick your throat, but now that you suggest your balls, I'd rather do that. -does so-

I just didn't want to mention it there, I was waiting for you to post something along these lines.


----------



## Shadowstar

Rate me?

Castform:Awsome guy, nice song... Over all 10/10!


----------



## CNiall

Shadowstar: no idea who you are, but putting a capital letter after an ellipsis doesn't inspire hope. :(


----------



## Ruby

A capital letter can follow an ellipsis.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Hum, let's see...

Castform - Seems decent enough. Don't know him well, but he seems cool.

Hawkfish - Appears to be very nice and makes awesome avatars. ^^

Erika/Nate - You're so sweet and nice. Completely and totally awesome. :D


----------



## CNiall

Ruby said:


> A capital letter can follow an ellipsis.


Virtually all of the people that I have known to have capital letters following ellipses have annoyed me (for various reasons, none of which involved ellipses). I didn't try to make the point from a gramatical point of view nor intend to make any assumptions about Shadowstar--I probably should have noted that I was talking from past experience in my post.


----------



## Music Dragon

...That's a pretty weird assumption.


----------



## Altmer

Music Dragon said:


> Oh, my dear Alternate Mediterranean friend! You know I love you. I love you so much, I wish you were a girl so we could have hot sex together. THAT'S how much I love you.


taken, sucks

don't stalk me now


----------



## Music Dragon

Altmer said:


> taken, sucks
> 
> don't stalk me now


I'm sure opal will give me your address. I have a lovely butcher's knife saved just for you, my one and only love~!


----------



## Altmer

Music Dragon said:


> I'm sure opal will give me your address. I have a lovely butcher's knife saved just for you, my one and only love~!


opal doesn't have my exact address :P


----------



## Music Dragon

Hey Altmer. Just wondering, where do you live? Like, random question, completely out of the blue, I'm just curious, you know? You know? So where do you live? Please be highly specific for no apparent reason.


----------



## opaltiger

Altmer said:


> opal doesn't have my exact address :P


iirc it wasn't exactly the biggest metropolis around


----------



## Altmer

opaltiger said:


> iirc it wasn't exactly the biggest metropolis around


lol no it isn't

edit: MD, I live in your backyard secretly. If you have one. Unless you live in that apartment, then I'm looking at you with binoculars. RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Dewgong

Altmer said:


> taken, sucks


:[


----------



## Music Dragon

Altmer said:


> lol no it isn't
> 
> edit: MD, I live in your backyard secretly. If you have one. Unless you live in that apartment, then I'm looking at you with binoculars. RIGHT NOW.


No you're not. I would have been able to see you from here.

...Right?



Dewgongeru said:


> :[


DON'T make faces. My Altmer. If you lay a finger on my Altmer, I'll rip your guts out with this butcher's knife. See this butcher's knife? I was going to save it for Altmer when we marry, but I can kill you with it right now if you touch my Altmer. MY ALTMER


----------



## Altmer

> No you're not. I would have been able to see you from here.
> 
> ...Right?


when I said binoculars I meant telescope


----------



## Dewgong

Music Dragon said:


> DON'T make faces. My Altmer. If you lay a finger on my Altmer, I'll rip your guts out with this butcher's knife. See this butcher's knife? I was going to save it for Altmer when we marry, but I can kill you with it right now if you touch my Altmer. MY ALTMER


:[


----------



## Music Dragon

Dewgongeru said:


> :[


Oh, you want a piece of this, do you, do you? I'll cut you a fucking piece of YOU. That's right, I'm gonna cut you up so bad, your own momma wouldn't recognize you. Altmer is mine. Are you scared, kiddo? You better be. I'm gonna cut you, cut you up good, cut cut cut cut...


----------



## Dewgong

Music Dragon said:


> Oh, you want a piece of this, do you, do you? I'll cut you a fucking piece of YOU. That's right, I'm gonna cut you up so bad, your own momma wouldn't recognize you. Altmer is mine. Are you scared, kiddo? You better be. I'm gonna cut you, cut you up good, cut cut cut cut...


:[


----------



## Music Dragon

Dewgongeru said:


> :[


WHAT THE HELL IS YOUR PROBLEM YOU SICK FUCK - you want to die, huh? Is that what you want? 'Cause I can arrange that. I'm going to stab you until you wish you were a Swiss cheese. I'm gonna wipe the floor with you, you stupid shithead. I'm going to rip your ears off and then I'm going to feed them to my Altmer.


----------



## Dewgong

Music Dragon said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS YOUR PROBLEM YOU SICK FUCK - you want to die, huh? Is that what you want? 'Cause I can arrange that. I'm going to stab you until you wish you were a Swiss cheese. I'm gonna wipe the floor with you, you stupid shithead. I'm going to rip your ears off and then I'm going to feed them to my Altmer.


:[


----------



## Music Dragon

Dewgongeru said:


> :[


I HATE YOU

*gentle weeping*


----------



## Dewgong

-clings to MD, tears running down his chest-

I... D... 

-jerks MD back and forth in a failed attempt to say something-


----------



## Music Dragon

Dewgongeru said:


> -clings to MD, tears running down his chest-
> 
> I... D...
> 
> -jerks MD back and forth in a failed attempt to say something-


Don't touch me, you ass. I hate you. Go on. Steal my Altmer. I know you want to.


----------



## Altmer

Guys, guys, guys. I have a third person who I'm with. Gotta disappoint both of you. :P


----------



## Dewgong

Altmer said:
			
		

> Guys, guys, guys. I have a third person who I'm with. Gotta disappoint both of you. :P


...



			
				Music Dragon said:
			
		

> Don't touch me, you ass. I hate you. Go on. Steal my Altmer. I know you want to.


I actually want someone else. 

(Do you really hate me? ; ;)


----------



## Music Dragon

Dewgongeru said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> I actually want someone else.
> 
> (Do you really hate me? ; ;)


Of course I don't hate you. You're my one and only true love. And we'll be together forever.


----------



## Dewgong

Music Dragon said:


> Of course I don't hate you. You're my one and only true love. And we'll be together forever.


:]


----------



## HitlerFrog

god, he sucks
lot of people here suck
especially that one guy yeah
pasta guy

valdmir or whatever he was
he sounds bitchin


----------



## Belmont

Valdimir is a _she_


----------



## 87

Altmer- you seem like a very cool nice person 
Music Dragon- you seem groovy
HitlerFrog- annoying
Dewgongeru-nice
ZC- very annoying, seems arrogant.


----------



## Belmont

...why is everyone hatin' on Zeph now?


----------



## Caller

Belmont - Seems fun, has a definate sense of humour.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Caller said:


> Belmont - Seems fun, has a definate sense of humour.


Caller from what I've seen of you I like the cut of your jib.

Yes really and I also just wanted to say cut of your jib.



HitlerFrog said:


> valdmir or whatever he was
> he sounds bitchin


:sunglasses:


----------



## 87

Caller said:


> Belmont - Seems fun, has a definate sense of humour.


Agreed.

Vladmir Putin's LJ- very cool
Caller- seems okay


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Vladmir Putin's LJ - Awesome, awesome, awesome. :D (I love your Sims and art threads~)

Belmont - Don't know you very well, but from what I've seen you seem pretty nice.


----------



## goldenquagsire

oh oh do me. these are so fun. great for reading when your ego's down the pan. :3


----------



## Altmer

goldenquagsire said:


> oh oh do me. these are so fun. great for reading when your ego's down the pan. :3


you're an ok user I don't know you too well 6/10


----------



## goldenquagsire

Oh you.

You're funny. You kick ass, in the good sense. Oh, and you've got an interesting taste in music. Also, have bonus points for being a resident of one of the greatest countries evar.

Aside from that, I don't know you much either. So, have a 7.5/10.


----------



## Belmont

GQ - You seem nice and you art thread is cool and the titles German. Also, from what I've seen you seem to like Fire Emblem and are German, both of which earn you top marks in my book.

Vlad - Awesome art, need I say more?

87 - Don't know you too well but you seem okay.

Caller - You seem okay and from what I've seen in HitlerFrogs introduction post, you have a sense of humor and can hold your own in an argument or debate.

Arylett - I don't really know you either, but from your art thread and other posts you seem to be a nice person.

Altmer - You seem nice and you really know how to lay it on someone when they deserve it. You seem to have a sense of humor and thats always good in my book.

Well, there you have it, Belmont's not-so-in-depth look at each of you.


----------



## Zeph

87 said:


> ZC- very annoying, seems arrogant.


I understand the annoying part, but the 'arrogant' bit makes me sad as I try to be the complete opposite. Could you maybe elaborate?


----------



## Belmont

Don't make Zeph sad ppl, he tries to make you happy with (his?) welcome/birthday songs so don't be hatin'.


----------



## Flora

ZC: _Everybody_ knows what I think of ZC. :D
Altmer: Don't know you too well, so I can't really say.
Belmont: You seem nice.
Vlad: You seem nice, too. :D Plus I love the Sims and art threads. ^^
goldenquagsire: Don't know you too well either. D:

Yeah, so...In conclusion, I don't really know half the people on here. :D

EDIT: *agrees on the subject of ZC's welcome song*


----------



## Zeph

Thanks Belmont. And yes, I am male, if that's what the question was inquiring to. And thank _you_, Flora :)


----------



## Belmont

Yeah thats what I was inquiring. I wish Butterfree would put the gender postbit back so i would know. :(


----------



## 87

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I understand the annoying part, but the 'arrogant' bit makes me sad as I try to be the complete opposite. Could you maybe elaborate?


don't be sad

in your posts you mae it seem as though you try to be better then everyone else


----------



## Belmont

But he *is *betrr. ;)


----------



## Zeph

No I'm not. In fact there's barely anyone here for whom I can't assign a trait which makes them better than me in some way.


----------



## Belmont

lol i was jk Zeph. =)


----------



## Flora

Zephyrous Castform said:


> No I'm not. In fact there's barely anyone here for whom I can't assign a trait which makes them better than me in some way.


Really?  Even me?


----------



## Zeph

Of course even you, Flora-Chan.


----------



## Flora

*happy*


----------



## Altmer

goldenquagsire said:


> Oh you.
> 
> You're funny. You kick ass, in the good sense. Oh, and you've got an interesting taste in music. Also, have bonus points for being a resident of one of the greatest countries evar.
> 
> Aside from that, I don't know you much either. So, have a 7.5/10.


not just a resident, a native :sunglasses:


----------



## octobr

LET'S DO THIS


87 ~who the fuck are you~ but you used the word groovy so it's all good

Belmont -- see my magical tilde-encased comment above, and also your avatar makes me cry tears of bad photoshop. :c

Vladimir -- seriously I've only ever seen it 'vladmir' so I'm like putting i's in all over the places VILIADIMIR _don't you have a nickname_. But moving on, we don't talk much but we  coo', we coo', and verne is really white. Also I definitely killed your sims 2 thread. S...orry about that one.

Arylett Dawpnoafweopfjzwef -- your name is, uh, long ... and do you still type in special annoying font? I have all that turned off. c8 But for as much as I've seen you post I have yet to form an opinion of you. 

goldenquagsire -- I know you, you're cool. I never know what to call you, though, because 'golden' and 'quagsire' never seem right. DENQUA

Altmer -- ehh you're ok. It's not like I ever see your posts, so.

Castform -- you still kinda annoy the shit out of me. Probably just we're polar opposites. You're young and willing to come to conclusions with little provided evidence (re: my intro thread), I'm young and if I want to make a conclusion I do _infinite psychotic research_ (I HAVE CHARTS AND GRAPHS).

Flora and Ashes -- honestly: you're more annoying that a good portion of this forum. I mean, you ... you use *bold and underline* to distinguish yourself from ... your other self? What is that? It's obnoxious, because there is one roleplay forum, and these are ~not it.~ I'd make a better judgment of you but every time I see your name I see you posting something annoying in your 'other personality.'



MORALS OF STORY 
-verne is totally incoherent (seriously, I just looked at my post as a whole and it's like every other word is something nonsensical or there's numbers between each sentence.)
-verne is going to get bad rating cause he doesn't listen to music
-verne's one really loud jerk (SORRY TO THOSE ON THE RECEIVING END OF THIS)



Also the birthday/welcome songs don't make me feel any better. I see them and go 'oh, look, everyone else on the forum has gotten this too. How bland.'


----------



## Altmer

Verne you are obv. cool but you don't like my poetry so you can only get 7/10


----------



## 87

verne- seem very cool and fun


----------



## octobr

Altmer said:


> Verne you are obv. cool but you don't like my poetry so you can only get 7/10


WHYYYYYYY _foiled again_


----------



## Belmont

Verne said:


> LET'S DO THIS
> 
> 
> 87 ~who the fuck are you~ but you used the word groovy so it's all good
> 
> Belmont -- see my magical tilde-encased comment above, and also your avatar makes me cry tears of bad photoshop. :c'




Verne - Well, you seem okay, haven't really seen you around here, and yes, my avvie does reek of bad photoshopping, but I am learning!


----------



## Altmer

Verne said:


> WHYYYYYYY _foiled again_


i'm so sorry


----------



## Caller

Zephyrous Castform said:


> No I'm not. In fact there's barely anyone here for whom I can't assign a trait which makes them better than me in some way.


What you say often does not equal the impression you give off. Let it slide rather than dwell on one negative opinion of you, it's degrading on your part :|


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Verne said:


> Vladimir -- seriously I've only ever seen it 'vladmir' so I'm like putting i's in all over the places VILIADIMIR _don't you have a nickname_. But moving on, we don't talk much but we  coo', we coo', and verne is really white. Also I definitely killed your sims 2 thread. S...orry about that one.


Some call me
Strangy
Or Putin that works too :I
oh my god i am white too we have such a close psychic bond you and I. And it's dandy, I have yet to create a new update for the Sims thread anyway so it's okay for it to sink to the abyss while I get my shit together.

Uh I like your style Verne, if you care for what I think of you :V


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Belmont said:


> Arylett - I don't really know you either, but from your art thread and other posts you seem to be a nice person.


Why thank you~ :D



Verne said:


> Arylett Dawpnoafweopfjzwef -- your name is, uh, long ... and do you still type in special annoying font? I have all that turned off. c8 But for as much as I've seen you post I have yet to form an opinion of you.


Ahaha, yes, no more font. It really seemed stupid to keep it, since everyone seemed to have this major problem with it. And it pretty much is just a stupid font, not really that big of a deal.


----------



## octobr

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Some call me
> Strangy
> Or Putin that works too :I
> oh my god i am white too we have such a close psychic bond you and I. And it's dandy, I have yet to create a new update for the Sims thread anyway so it's okay for it to sink to the abyss while I get my shit together.
> 
> Uh I like your style Verne, if you care for what I think of you :V


_psychic high five_


----------



## goldenquagsire

Altmer said:
			
		

> not just a resident, a native


I was going to put that, but one can never be sure. Best stay on the safe side. :3



			
				Verne said:
			
		

> goldenquagsire -- I know you, you're cool. I never know what to call you, though, because 'golden' and 'quagsire' never seem right. DENQUA


Oh, anything's fine. Most call me GQ, but I've heard both of those before.

Time to rate moar peoples. Working backwards, because I'm weird like that.

Vladimir Putin's LJ - Hilarious as fuck. I see the makings of a great political cartoonist in you.

Arylett Dawnsborough - FFVIII sucks ass but otherwise you're quite a good person. Also, your avatars are always nice.

Caller - No clue who you are. You seem literate enough, though.

Belmont - See above.

82 - See above. Plus points for liking Pink Floyd.

Verne - Bloody funny and quite smart. Also, you don't emo out on everyone, which is good.

Flora and Ashes - Dunno who you are.

Castform - Err you used to be Kaito, right? You did very nice fractals, if memory serves.


----------



## Adriane

goldenquagsire said:


> Castform - Err you used to be Kaito, right? You did very nice fractals, if memory serves.


Wrong.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Ah, they both have Spheal avatars. What's a guy to do?


----------



## Adriane

Forget the avatars and pay attention to names/posting style :p


----------



## Caller

Mudkip: KNOWS ALL. You seem to have that "I'm a walking lexicon" feel to you. Pretty damned awesome.
GQ: I've only seen two of your posts, but you seem okay.
Vlad: is amazing.


----------



## goldenquagsire

I'm a visual learner. I need pretty pictures to understand things. D:

See, it's easy to know who you are. You always have some FFTA-related avatar. Altmer has album covers, Strangy has random old people and I have cute guys and the occasional chick from Fire Emblem. People like opaltiger mess things up completely by not having an avatar. :/


----------



## 87

goldenquagsire said:


> 82 - See above. Plus points for liking Pink Floyd.


lost points for getting my name wrong


----------



## Foxsundance

I guess you're all cool. I haven't been here long enough to decide definitively if there's anyone I dislike but you're all pretty nice


----------



## Glacedon

Everyones nice here eh, but lets see...
Putin: Very funny cartoonist.
Belmont; Very nice.
Verne:..ehhh, sorry but don't know you that much.
ZC: Nice and well, not really annoying, but he has his moments.
Arylett: Nice, not to annoying, don't really know anything about the fonts she uses.
Caller: Obviously a good debater.[I mean that in a good way]
GQ: Ummmmm, I've seen you around but don't know you entirely.

I think thats it, oh yes.
Flora: Nice, but we have only seen each other in passing.

There.


----------



## Belmont

Glacedon said:


> Belmont; Very nice.




Sorry, saw this last night and couldn't resist. (Scurries off to nearest corner)


----------



## Tailsy

For posting that suddenly Belmont is extremely awesome.


----------



## Music Dragon

goldenquagsire RRRAWKS this party. Dance everybody, make it _hot_ in this party!


----------



## Altmer

drop it like it's hot


----------



## Furretsu

Altmer said:


> drop it like it's hot


you are so fucking not American


----------



## Altmer

AuroraKing said:


> you are so fucking not American


thank christ I posted in the thread I am a Dutch native earlier


----------



## Music Dragon

You still had a chance to be American in spirit, but no, you had to go and screw it up.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

goldenquagsire said:


> Arylett Dawnsborough - FFVIII sucks ass but otherwise you're quite a good person. Also, your avatars are always nice.


Aww, it's too bad you don't like FFVIII. Well, we all have opinions, hmm? But I think you're very intelligent and you seem like a great guy.



Glacedon said:


> Arylett: Nice, not to annoying, don't really know anything about the fonts she uses.


Well, I use the same font as everybody else. (I used to use a different font on the old forums.) Thanks though, I think you're pretty nice and you seem really friendly. ^^

Belmont - +7 Awesome Points.


----------



## Dewgong

87 said:


> Dewgongeru-nice


 Thank you, but I am *Dewgong*. You will call me *Dewgong*.

Anybody else who said anything about me, I didn't read it, I will later.

If you called me anything but Dewgong, edit your post before I see it. >:[


----------



## Tailsy

How about just changing your name back to Dewgong, then? :S


----------



## Pikachu

Everybody real friendly here, especially Mewtwo. But I kinda have a problem with Aurora King, I don't know why.


----------



## Furretsu

A problem with _me_? =O! Blasphemy!


----------



## Belmont

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Belmont - +7 Awesome Points.


Awesome points: my favourite currency. :D


----------



## 87

pikachu629 said:


> Everybody real friendly here, especially Mewtwo. But I kinda have a problem with Aurora King, I don't know why.


What! What! Absurd!

AK is pretty cool,,, i've learned not to fuck around with him as he usually wins


----------



## Icalasari

*Did not want to read through 18 pages of text x.x*

AuroraKing is awesome :D

That is all. After all, what else is there to say about him?


----------



## Minish

Dewgongeru said:


> Thank you, but I am *Dewgong*. You will call me *Dewgong*.
> 
> Anybody else who said anything about me, I didn't read it, I will later.
> 
> If you called me anything but Dewgong, edit your post before I see it. >:[


And don't ever call me Cirrus, guys. You've got to call me Cir instead. >|

I really need to start paying attention to people, because I don't have any opinion on loads of people who've posted on this thread. ;_;

Except Icalasari who is cool. :D But has a name that made me have to check three times to see if I spelt it properly. DX


----------



## Zhorken

Icalasari's name is easy; it's all letters and every odd one is a vowel.  Names like Buizelfan\d{5} are what trip me.



Spoiler: regular expressions



\d{5} matches five digits.


----------



## King Clam

This is a silly thread. If you have to ask my opinion of you then I probably don't know you and am indifferent since I tend to be pretty blunt.

Except this Belmont guy, despite a setback or two he's in contention for best newfag of '08


----------



## Stormecho

Well... I've been around for a bit, and I still don't have many opinions. Belmont is awesome for posting that picture though, and everyone else is pretty cool. ^^ I bet a cookie no one has any opinions on me! =D


----------



## Icalasari

Stormecho said:


> I bet a cookie no one has any opinions on me! =D


*Takes cookie* You are a pretty interesting member :D


----------



## Stormecho

Really? Why thank you - aw, I lost the bet. :P I hope you enjoy the cookie. XD


----------



## Icalasari

I did :D

And Cirrus, you are an awesome member :3


----------



## Mad MOAI

I think all of them are equal; there's not really anyone I like or dislike. Though I can tell when people are new here because they don't write with proper punctuation or grammar.


----------



## octobr

Metallic Deoxys said:


> I think all of them are equal; there's not really anyone I like or dislike. Though I can tell when people are new here because they don't write with proper punctuation or grammar.


How is that logical? Being new does not mean you abuse grammar; abusing grammar does not mean you are new.


----------



## 87

lulz agred wit berne :3

but in all seriousness i dont use punctuation;;; but am i new?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Stormecho - Seems cool and in my opinion is a pretty good RPer.


----------



## Dewgong

Tailsy said:


> How about just changing your name back to Dewgong, then? :S


I don't know. 

Go ahead. :]


----------



## Tailsy

Dewgongeru said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Go ahead. :]


How about you do it. D:<


----------



## Stormecho

Arylett - A much better RPer than me because it (I wish the genders were back... ><) doesn't get lazy and only post 2 or so lines half the time. XD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm a girl, ahaha, so you may freely call me she. Thank you. :D (If there's anyone who's lazy around here, it's me. I get lazy all the time. XD)


----------



## Dewgong

Tailsy said:


> How about you do it. D:<


I can't... I don't think. D:<


----------



## nastypass

lazy so here are the 'best thing since magikannon' people:

Verne
surskitty
NWT
AK
Danni
G8tr
Tailsy
Strangy


and uh lots of other people who I cba to remember  :V


----------



## Dewgong

Wut abot Dugon :[


----------



## nastypass

Dewgong you're like 1 tier below them in awesome.  (also whut about walker  :[)


----------



## Dewgong

:[


----------



## octobr

Hahaha whut.


----------



## Falthor

Tailsy - your Scottish accent just rawks.  And the fic advice you gave me is awesome.  So consider yourself liked by yours truly!


----------



## Keta

I give forumgoers mental tags in my mind (just a way of categorizing them). Japanophile (music/anime/manga), Music, Tech, artsy, spriter, writer, etc. etc. I just tag them like that. Then I dump them into two boxes- the noob box or the cool box. And then I use a lot of other factors in determining how I want to act towards them, but that's not important. 

Usually I don't keep a lot of tabs on people... but from what I can remember... surskitty = awesome, smart, sarcastic, Arylett = always uses Arial font, Icalasari = Shadowater or some boring name, Music Dragon = awesome, eccentric, intelligent... and then I can't remember.


----------



## Tailsy

When I imagine Ketsu I just get the image of a little anime-style girl wandering around the streets and getting weird looks. xD;

Falthor is totally Zuko in my head. Fuck you and your avatar. :P 

Verne is cool-as-beans and does little crazymad dances. 

Walker is Mr. Quote Person.

Dewgong NEEDS TO CHANGE HER NAME and stop using so many boxes with numbers in them. :( I will never install a language pack just because I'm a dick like that.


----------



## Falthor

Thanks, Tailsy.  <3  I'll change my avatar soon.


----------



## octobr

I feel bad for people who use avatars to remember people. I'm ~always~ changing mine.


----------



## Dewgong

Tailsy said:


> Dewgong NEEDS TO CHANGE HER NAME and stop using so many boxes with numbers in them. :( I will never install a language pack just because I'm a dick like that.


SHUT UP

I want my name changed very badly, I'm just lazy.

And yes you are. :[


----------



## s k

I find all of the members of this forum to be very delicious.

But none of you are comparable to the deliciousness of delicious cake, of course.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Most everyone here is pretty cool. Here are random select members I know:

Castform: can be pretty cool at times but sometimes irritates me to the point of screaming at my display (I don't really do this).
Dannichu: is awesome but I get tired of everyone licking the floor she walks on/ sucking air she's breathed.
MD: is a pretty cool guy who writes great story and doesn't afraid of anything. I know I did that meme wrong but it doesn't matter.
Jolty: liked ABBA and the Beatles and had a cool website. She's also funny.
VPLJ: I tend to agree with you and you tend to post funny stuff, so you're on my good list.
NWT: Sometimes you bother me and other times, I don't care.
surskitty: I don't know why but you strike me as a nice person. You made me care more about artic tundra. :D


----------



## Zeph

What is is about be that irritates you?


----------



## Jolty

... said:


> Jolty: liked ABBA and the Beatles and had a cool website. She's also funny.


still do, man :D (minus the site part, I don't care much about JJH anymore)
And thank you (Y)


----------



## surskitty

... said:


> surskitty: I don't know why but you strike me as a nice person. You made me care more about artic tundra. :D


:3 TALK TO ME OFF-FORUM SOMETIME i tend to angryfaec more often on TCOD than on #tcod or while IMing people~~

But the post was about _alpine_ tundra~~  AH WELL 8D


----------



## Keta

Jolty... I dunno I just always looked up to her in a way. Probably because I used to frequent the oekaki at her site. She seems pretty opinionated and stubborn.
Verne seems pretty intimidating (to me at least) but eh, she seems to be one of those opinionated and confident people.
Negrek wins a lot of my respect for a lot of things... she manages ASB, writes amazing fanfiction/roleplays/refs... She seems rather cold though, in an analytical and logical way.
Tailsy just seems crazy overall, but she seems like a happy person.
Auroraking always seemed self-centered and one of the most opinionated people of them all... But he never seemed afraid that he'd be put down for his opinions.
goldenquagsire I only know as the guy who does awesome banners, is familiar with Code Geass, and almost always seems to have something Fire Emblem-related for his av or sig.


... -attentionwhores- what is people's opinion of me pl0x


----------



## Jolty

Keta said:


> Jolty... I dunno I just always looked up to her in a way. Probably because I used to frequent the oekaki at her site. She seems pretty opinionated and stubborn.


Yep that's me

ANYHOO my opinion of you: you seem cool (Y) also your art is awesome

I might have to refrain from saying much about other people here lulz :B


----------



## Music Dragon

Keta said:


> ... -attentionwhores- what is people's opinion of me pl0x


I always considered you one of the intelligent peoples; you know, the ones who are as clever as a chap with three heads. Other than that I don't really know you, but if you had MSN, I could do some further research.


----------



## octobr

Jolty said:


> words


I HAVE ONLY THIS TO SAY


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Zephyrous Castform said:


> What is is about be that irritates you?


Sometimes you are self-righteous and sometimes the way you word your posts really gets under my skin. It's mostly a problem with me since I get all huffy when someone disagrees with me on certain issues. It happens with other members too but I don't know their names so sorry you're the only one I singled out.

Oh _alpine_ tundra... well it's still tundra.

Yay I'm not the only Beatles/ABBA fan on here.


----------



## Dewgong

I have a feeling I'm one of those people. 

Castform: All those songs you've come up with make me very mad and agitated for the rest of the day. Otherwise, you're fine.


----------



## Falthor

Attentionwhoring, as well!  What do you guys think of me?


----------



## Keta

Falthor: You're so funny I cannot laugh. D:


----------



## Falthor

I should either be insulted or pleased.  Elaborate.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

seriouspost Vlad is the coolest user on the forums.

i like abba and the beatles too ):


----------



## Zeph

@... - Alright, I understand

@Dewgong - Fair enough. As I've said before, I can see very well why my constant singing could be irritating.


----------



## Altmer

it pretty much means your post quality drops a lot considering 80% of your posts are the same fucking song


----------



## Zeph

I doubt it's that much, Altmer. But yes.


----------



## Altmer

I'm not concerned with exact figures


----------



## Furretsu

I like ABBA but I'll be the first to admit there's not a Beatles song I like.


----------



## Altmer

AuroraKing said:


> I like ABBA but I'll be the first to admit there's not a Beatles song I like.


same


----------



## nastypass

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I doubt it's that much, Altmer. But yes.


$20 says it is.  :V

also guys seriously what about me I need attention too ; ;


----------



## Altmer

who are you


----------



## Zeph

Walker said:


> $20 says it is.  :V
> 
> also guys seriously what about me I need attention too ; ;


£1000000 says it isn't. Dollars mean nothing to me.


----------



## CNiall

#tcod: all of you generally seem to rock
Vladimir Putin's LJ: your art is awesome as is your sense of humour. Your handwriting isn't, but the former two cancel that out.
ZC: maybe not 80% but incredible levels of copy-paste in your posts. Also, Greeky Greek Greek. :( (although this has lightened up recently which helps)


----------



## Dewgong

I don't know you very well, CNiall, but I see you all over the place. I don't really talk to you.



CNiall said:


> #tcod: all of you generally seem to rock


:p


----------



## S. E.

@Castform: Overall nice and whatever. It's kind of odd looking at your approval ratings in this thread, because outside of it it looks like you must have at least a gazillion friends. And yeah, that song _does_ get annoying, especially when it's all your post consists of. You get awesome points for making the Battle Caverns, though. One of the most epic months in my life. 8.5/10

I might rate some more people later...


----------



## Shiny Grimer

I seriously want to form an ABBA club right now but I always forget to check the Club Forum.

As for the Beatles whatever; there are already tons of other people that worship them.

@Dewgongeru: I really haven't seen enough of your posts to have an opinion on you. I keep confusing you with an old forum member named Dewgong which is why I'll refrain from judging you.

@Walker: I don't know you. Sorry.

@Shining Eevee: I've seen you but don't know enough about you. I guess you're nice but this is just a ballpark estimate based off the few posts of yours I remember.

Someone who has seen more than 2 posts by me rate me.


----------



## CNiall

...: I see your posts all the time for some reason, but I don't really know you--you seem nice enough, though.


----------



## Dewgong

... said:


> @Dewgongeru: I really haven't seen enough of your posts to have an opinion on you. I keep confusing you with an old forum member named Dewgong which is why I'll refrain from judging you.


...I am Dewgong. 

And I was at the old forums.

...I'm only named Dewgongeru because of what Midnight called me. :x


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

... - I don't know you well, but from your posts you seem generally nice and intelligent.

Walker - You're pretty cool. :D


----------



## 87

Falthor seems cool

as does Walker and surskitty


----------



## Murkrow

I guess I'll post, I want to be "rated".

NWT: Knows a lot about computers n stuff. Intelligent
87: Don't know you sorry.
Arylett Dawnsborough: You seem like a happy and friendly person.
Dewgongeru: I would say something, but I think I'm getting mixed up with someone who used Dewgong as an avatar.
CNiall: Don't I know you from another website? I like you because you like Stargate :)
...: Hard to remember your posts because you have no avatar (or username) to jog my memory, but you always seem to know what you're talking about.	
Shining Eevee: You seem fun.
Zephyrous Castform: Too well known because of your welcoming songs. You started the whole languages fad as well, you're awesome for that. You're kind because even though your songs are mainly copy+pastes it's the thought that counts.


----------



## S. E.

@Dewgongeru: You seem nice enough. I don't know enough about you to give a decent rating, though. 

@NWT: I saw tons of your posts on the old forum, but I still can't get a good impression of you. You seemed funny, though. =P

@Walker: Heh, you seem cool. And funny. Otherwise, I don't really know you. P.S: Oh, and remember that time I beat you at Breakout? Frannyvee made me do it. I love your avatar.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Happy and friendly. ^^

Murkrow - Don't know you that well, but you seem kinda cool. And I like your avatar, so that gets you extra Awesome Points.


----------



## surskitty

87 said:


> Falthor seems cool
> 
> as does Walker and surskitty


I can't remember who you are very well - sorry, am lightheaded and kind of sleepy right now - but you seem decent.





Murkrow said:


> I guess I'll post, I want to be "rated".


No real impression.  Likely means I haven't seen you post much and you haven't said anything I disliked enough to be memorable.  Likely a good thing.  Post more?


----------



## Altmer

why do the only users that post in this thread happen to be people I forget and unmemorable


----------



## Erika

T-T! Am I that forgettable daddy?


----------



## Altmer

I haven't seen you post except now, but I'll never forget you my son.


----------



## Erika

<3 Daddy~


----------



## Ciradis

Altmer said:


> when I said binoculars I meant telescope


what


----------



## Dewgong

Who had a dewgong avatar? The only people I can think of is... me. o_O;


----------



## Murkrow

I can't remember. If I did I would've known for sure that it was/wasn't you.


----------



## nastypass

Erika said:


> <3 Daddy~


waitaminute aren't you older than him?  :V


----------



## Dewgong

Murkrow said:


> I can't remember. If I did I would've known for sure that it was/wasn't you.


Well I'm almost certain that I was the only one on the old forums who ever used a dewgong avatar, and I used mine for a very long time


----------



## Erika

Walker said:


> waitaminute aren't you older than him?  :V


I'm also older then my mommy, Tailsy. 

It isn't supposed to make sense.


----------



## Cheetah

I've suddenly become insanely curious about what the general opinion about me is. Which probably isn't much, seeing as I don't post often. P=

Uh... The only people I know from here really well are Zhorken and Mercedes, so... I don't have a major opinion on anyone?


----------



## surskitty

from what I remember you are pretty neat cheetah~~


----------



## Cheetah

@Tiggy - It's 'cause my username is 'Cheetah', right? X3;

@surskitty - That's the root of the matter, 'from what I remember.' I should probably post more, huh?

{Munches on cupcake}


----------



## Music Dragon

Aww, but Cheetah, I remember you! I mean, I don't remember any of your POSTS, but I remember YOU. And you're a pretty neat guy... gal.


----------



## Mercy

Cheetah: I know you -very- well. You’re pretty awesome as my older sister. :]

Music Dragon: You’re pretty cool. :D

Iceon: Awesome. :3

Sansha: Also awesome. :3

Xikaze: Really funny and amusing to talk to. 

But people probably wouldn’t remember me because of my 5 month hiatus. And I really don’t know anyone else. D:


----------



## Music Dragon

Ooh, Mercedes. You're about as cool as Cheetah, but Cheetah gets bonus points for being older than you - HAH!


----------



## Mercy

That's okay, because in my book she's way more awesome than me since she has red hair. :D


----------



## Music Dragon

Cheetah has - has red hair?

OOOOOH.


----------



## Altmer

Walker said:


> waitaminute aren't you older than him?  :V


it's stepdad actually


----------



## surskitty

Cheetah said:


> @surskitty - That's the root of the matter, 'from what I remember.' I should probably post more, huh?


more like i am darth airhead see me forcechoke


Mercedes is pretty decent too as far as I can remember~


----------



## Minish

Cheetah: (did I post anything about you before?) All I remember is that you were a member from a long time ago, uhh probably before you left. And you were just another one of those popular people who seemed much taller than me, when I first joined TCoD. :D Didn't you actually have a cheetah avatar or something? Maybe that's just my memories being distorted. Oh and something about art, too, did you make icons or something?

Now I'll just see you as your red-headed opium-growing Sim counterpart, though... ;_;


----------



## Cheetah

Crap, how did I forget Icy and Sansha? o.o Remind me to never post when I'm tired.

Both of you guys are pretty cool, even if we haven't talked much. Please don't hurt me~ ;.;

Yes, MD. Red hair. :3

Maybe you're confusing me with someone else, Cirrus. P= I haven't had a cheetah-related icon for a long time now. I _have_ dabbled in making icons before, like my current one, but I mostly draw digital art.


----------



## Dewgong

I remember both Cheetah and Mercedes, but I know nothing about them, and don't remember any of their posts. But, both you sound pretty cool, I have nothing negative to say.


----------



## Music Dragon

Tiggy said:


> I'm now curious on what is TCoD's general opinion on me. Be honest and don't hold back. :D


Before I say anything - did you have another name before "Tiggy"?


----------



## Music Dragon

Hmm. Somehow I think I like you more now that you're Tiggy. It feels like you've changed.

Uh, I guess I like you? You're kind of okay. Intelligent, at least. I tend to say that to people.


----------



## Dewgong

I like Tiggy. :D


----------



## surskitty

tiggy is fine~~ o/


----------



## Erika

Tiggy is the shiznet.


----------



## 87

Tiggy's cool

BTW i was Mr. Game and Watch


----------



## Altmer

oh my opinion on you just went from "meh" to "meh" :)


----------



## Harlequin

Harlequin - 10/10. I'm the only one that matters, you know.


----------



## Music Dragon

Harlequin is a testosterone boy.


----------



## Altmer

Harlequin said:


> Harlequin - 10/10. I'm the only one that matters, you know.


i agree 100%


----------



## Dewgong

Whoever hasn't said anything about me say it :[


----------



## Erika

Dewgong is the hotness.


----------



## Belmont

Dewgongeru - Pretty cool from what i've seen.

More coming soon...


----------



## Grinning Calamity

I was just about to post a thread about this, good idea.

Mmkay, I believe I ooze awesomness, but I'm ready to be judged! Bring it on!!!

By the way, if you looked at my sig, Mew is manly, right?


----------



## surskitty

I have very little idea of who you are, but your usertitle, signature, and inability to respond to visitor comments by hitting the reply button rather than making comments on yourself do not inspire confidence.  A quick search on your posts leaves me with the impression that I do not particularly wish to know who you are.

You might want to not say 'lol' quite so much.


----------



## octobr

Grinning calamity you grow more and more obnoxious _by the post._


----------



## Grinning Calamity

> I have very little idea of who you are, but your usertitle, signature, and inability to respond to visitor comments by hitting the reply button rather than making comments on yourself do not inspire confidence.





Verne said:


> Grinning calamity you grow more and more obnoxious _by the post._



Thanks, I do what I can... LOL

But seriously, I'm not always obnoxious. I just try to be happy. You could say that the forums are a good place to kill time and escape from life-troubles. I feel welcome here, whether I'm welcome or not...  0.o;

Oh, and I'm a newb to most profile crap, so I don't really know what to do all the time. Thanks for the judgement... I actually feel bad... but thanks!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Grinning Calamity - I know barely anything about you, so I really don't have an opinion on you. Sorry. D:

Dewgong - Same opinion as Grinning Calamity, yeah.


----------



## Dewgong

well awesome i guess i'm hot and people like me 

Arylett - you're so nice, and polite, everything i wish i could be, but then again, i don't try

Grinning Calamity - you really do grow more annoying by the post. i hate people like you, i hate them so much. thank you for ignoring my question, and as surskitty said, inability to respond to visitor comments by hitting the reply button rather than making comments on yourself do not inspire confidence. also, you do not ooze awesomeness you ooze annoying... stuff. oh quit using more than one exclamation point at the end of a sentence, it makes me angry!!

but then again so do you so whatever


----------



## goldenquagsire

Hmm..

Dewgong - You used to be a bit... well, attention-seeking. A bit irritating, too. But, you seem to have matured a bit since then.


----------



## Reimeiken

Back again I am. :U

Arylett - I've always found you to be particularly nice and polite, thus I have no problem with you whatsoever. :3


----------



## octobr

I still think dewgong's attention seeking. There's a good kid under there but there's on damn thick layer of look-at-me and i'm-special and bratty-youngun. 

Until you get all that off you you kinda annoy the shit outta me.


----------



## Elfin

I'm a bit scared of looking in this thread and find that people think I'm extremely annoying or something like that. (Which I probably am.) And the whole accidential username identity theft thing.. I can't believe that happened. Blame the fact that Eevees are my favorite Pokemon.

Zora of Termina: ....wow. Very very (times a thousand) nice to me. Puts up with me rambling about nerdy stuff. Would really want to actually meet, minus the (pretty unlikely) chance of her actually being a chainsaw maniac in a Speedo or something. So,  thank you. *hug*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Verne said:


> I still think dewgong's attention seeking. There's a good kid under there but there's on damn thick layer of look-at-me and i'm-special and bratty-youngun.
> 
> Until you get all that off you you kinda annoy the shit outta me.


this

also seems convinced s/he'll work in glorious nippon which is p. funny


----------



## Grinning Calamity

Grinning Calamity -





> i hate people like you, i hate them so much.


People like me? What does that mean?



> thank you for ignoring my question


... I must not have ignored it on purpose, because I have no idea what you mean. Did I ignore it here? I really didn't mean to, if it meant that much to ya.



> inability to respond to visitor comments by hitting the reply button rather than making comments on yourself


I already explained that the profile thing confuses me, and I never did much with it on the old forum



> you do not ooze awesomeness


You caught me there, I ooze skin grease.



> oh quit using more than one exclamation point at the end of a sentence, it makes me angry!!


Uh, OCD much?



> but then again so do you so whatever


...huh?

Quite frankly, I've never had a problem with any of you.


----------



## Altmer

ok here's my revamped opinion on all the posters that aren't verne or vladimir putin's LJ the past couple of pages (oh and surskitty/erika)

YOU'RE ALL FUCKING PLANKS


----------



## goldenquagsire

Poor Planck. His arse must be absolutely shredded by now. D:


----------



## Altmer

now that's a constant


----------



## Jolty

This thread amuses me


----------



## Tailsy

Tailsy - oh gosh, you're like, the coolest person ever. <33 The way you post is so amazingly sexy, it makes me wet just seeing your name. Please bear my children.


----------



## Dewgong

Yes I will work in glorious nippon you will all see >:|

I know I am attention seeking yes. but that's what this thread is for

But it's better now after a discussion with someone... which I don't know if I'm suppose to say anything about or not

Grinning Calamity - 
i know you didn't mean to ignore it, sokay. i could care less to tell you the truth. my left leg starts twiching when i get angry/annoyed which it kind of is at the moment, not sure if that would be OCD or what


----------



## Altmer

Tailsy said:


> Tailsy - oh gosh, you're like, the coolest person ever. <33 The way you post is so amazingly sexy, it makes me wet just seeing your name. Please bear my children.


agreed 100%


----------



## Dewgong

I have to agree as well, Tailsy is awesome. :P


----------



## Altmer

Dewgongeru said:


> I have to agree as well, Tailsy is awesome. :P


I don't think you got it


----------



## Dewgong

I don't think I did either but Tailsy is awesome anyways.

I'm not good at picking stuff up. :D


----------



## Charizard Morph

humm.
A thread where you ask people to say exactly what they think of you? 
sounds good to me, i'm in.


----------



## Furretsu

Charizard Morph: The fact that you're 15 disturbs me.


----------



## Charizard Morph

Really? why does that disturb you?


----------



## Furretsu

Because you type like a nine year old.


----------



## Coloursfall

Let's try this again! :3 Just the people on this page!

*Altmer *- You seem very very smart, and I like your wit, though I'm sort of scared of you. >:
*Dewgong* (I'm just going to call you that D:) - I like you a lot. :3  You seem friendly.
*Charizard Morph* - I... don't really know you, sorry. D:
*AK *- You're one of my favorite members, actually. :3 You're smart and funny and all that, and your sig and avis are always pretty.  But I'm kinda scared of you too. >: dunno why. Perhaps because you've been here longer than me?

um. yeah.


----------



## Furretsu

FMC, don't be scared of me! XD If you were someone I didn't like, yeah.. but you're not, so. :P


----------



## octobr

Dewgongeru said:


> Yes I will work in glorious nippon you will all see >:|
> 
> I know I am attention seeking yes. but that's what this thread is for
> 
> But it's better now after a discussion with someone... which I don't know if I'm suppose to say anything about or not
> 
> Grinning Calamity -
> i know you didn't mean to ignore it, sokay. i could care less to tell you the truth. my left leg starts twiching when i get angry/annoyed which it kind of is at the moment, not sure if that would be OCD or what


It's ok, until then we can just sit here and pick at you like concerned monkeys picking their dinner off the backs of their friends and you can learn not be so attentionwhoretastic.




Also goddammit plank. VERNE: NOT FUNNY

NOT IN THIS LIFETIME, NOT IN ANY

It's really funny when people give me like thought out 'critiques' in this thread like OH VERNE YOU'RE SMART AND FUNNY because seriously I think of me and I go 'that's the one kid who's always watching cartoons right.'


----------



## Tailsy

Verne smells like monkey bum.


----------



## Alexi

Arylett - The Alexi deems you awesome. You're so nice! ^_^

Belmont - I like you just because of all the Hellsing stuff on your sig. And the Peking Psyduck. It was quite good.

Vladimir Putin's LJ  - You are awesome on a doom stick. But I hate typing your name out. X_x

Grinning Calamity - You annoyed me a lot in the debate thread, but other than that, I don't know you much.

And...I dunno anyone else. X_x


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Reimeiken said:


> Back again I am. :U
> 
> Arylett - I've always found you to be particularly nice and polite, thus I have no problem with you whatsoever. :3


Thank you. ^^

Reimeiken - Don't know much about you, but I do know that you have a cool art thread~



Dewgongeru said:


> well awesome i guess i'm hot and people like me
> 
> Arylett - you're so nice, and polite, everything i wish i could be, but then again, i don't try


Aww. I feel so guilty. I'm so sorry, I really do wish I knew you better. 

Alexi - Arylett deems him Very Awesome. You're so cool and funny and so nice~ :D ;;Gives you lots of Awesome Points;;


----------



## Adriane

FMC: I admire the fact that while you're not one who would associate with the Kool Kids Krew, you're no noob and are really nice to everyone. Thumbs up \o/

Pretty much the same case with Arylett.


----------



## Dewgong

FMC: <3 I always liked you too.

Arylett: Oh don't feel guilty. :[

AK: Another person I like a lot, and feel a weird attachment to, but... So intimidating. I always get afraid when I talk to you because I feel like I'm going to do something wrong, that's why I get pressured sometimes when people talk to me. But. <3

^I already said that I know.


----------



## Reimeiken

AK: You're someone who I have an immense respect for, and I think you're a cool dude. You just kinda...intimidate me a bit...xDD"

Altmer: You're another person who I feel a respect for, but I'm intimidated by you. I think you're quite smart and witty. Quite a few of your posts make me laugh. In a good way. xDD

Dewgong: I find you both friendly and annoying. You aren't someone I particularly dislike, though.


----------



## Espeon

Hello. I was wondering where this thread vanished to. I kept looking for it in the wrong areas. I should use the search function more frequently.

I think Tailsy is very good, and she knows what I mean by that. ;3

Reimeiken - I uhm, like your forum name? Seriously, I don't now anything about you. We should talk so I can formulate an opinion about you.

Tailsy - I enjoy your company. ;3

Dewgong - I feel like I should be able to say something about you, yet I can't. I think the words are slipping out of my ears. 8D;; You're friendly? xD

Altmer/AK - STILL SCARY. VERY SCARY.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dewgong - It's too late, I am. You say this wonderful, lovely thing about me and all I say is that I don't know anything about you. D:

FMC - I like you, you're cool.

Mudkip - There's a Kool Kids Krew? Wow. Really unfortunate about the terrible abbreviation they must use though. But you always seem to know what you're talking about! And that's good, I like and respect you.

Espeon - You appear intelligent and pretty decent, but my opinion of you is sort of vague, since I really haven't seen many of your posts. (On the plus side, your avatar is very nice~)


----------



## Espeon

Aww, thanks. Your avatar kinda makes me think of Sally Sparrow from Doctor Who, but that's probably purely because I don't know who it is.


----------



## Dewgong

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Dewgong - It's too late, I am. You say this wonderful, lovely thing about me and all I say is that I don't know anything about you. D:


You don't really have to say anything about me, if you can't.


----------



## Aviculor

i haven't been here long, but Dewgong seems friendly.


----------



## Dewgong

Friendly... Depends on who you are.

I don't really know you too well, Avic, but I like you. :3


----------



## Vyraura

Dewgong says some pretty damn funny things and seems to say things that I agree with in general. Not always but often.

And I have no idea who Aviculor is.


----------



## Dewgong

Vyraura said:


> Dewgong says some pretty damn funny things and seems to say things that I agree with in general. Not always but often.


When have I said something funny? |:P

Well you're not so bad yourself, even though I act like I hate you, I don't. D:


----------



## Altmer

dewgong - posts too much in this thread


----------



## Commahappy

Since I'm new, my opinion doesn't really matter :\, but you're all pretty cool...


----------



## Vyraura

Dewgongeru said:


> When have I said something funny? |:P
> 
> Well you're not so bad yourself, even though I act like I hate you, I don't. D:


At the not-so-old-but-still-not-current forums. And haven't really seen much of your posts here.

D: You act like you hate me?


----------



## Adriane

LALALA I EXIST PEOPLE

;;


----------



## Alexi

I think MUdkip is awesome. :D


----------



## surskitty

I'd hit him.

... in the face.
... with a fish.


ETA: MUDKIP YOU'RE OKAY REALLY I think my dislike of you has expired by now


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Right, here we go.

Dannichu: Severely awesome. A great friend, very funny to be around and as I remember, a great artist. A bit of a weaboo, but who cares.

Floop(surskitty, since I like Floop better): I used to be kind of scared because you managed to scare quite a lot of trolls back in the day. I still am, but not as much. You're a good person.

Verne: An awesome person overall, though he sorta whines quite a bit.

AK: Love/hate here. A great guy who's not afraid of what everyone thinks, but is a bit of an attention whore at times. Don't get yourself banned again, please.

Music Dragon: Crazy, lovable person but try to keep that insanity in check; no one wants a clown in a debate. I do, but that's not the point.

rock-ground: Great taste in music, though seems one-dimensional. Music is just the frosting in life, not the cake.

Harlequin: This one's weird. He's the type of guy who I'd love to rip his guts out, but at the same time I really like him for that. Don't know if this is a compliment but thanks for being an ass.

And YAAY ANONYMITY!


----------



## Tailsy

Mudkip said:


> LALALA I EXIST PEOPLE
> 
> ;;


Mudkip doesn't actually exist. He's a lie.

Grimdour I only vaguely remember and I don't have a lot of opinion on. I don't dislike you though, but then again I pretty much love everybody because I'm like a Care Bear or something. :D


----------



## Adriane

ur a lie


----------



## surskitty

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Floop(surskitty, since I like Floop better): I used to be kind of scared because you managed to scare quite a lot of trolls back in the day. I still am, but not as much. You're a good person.


:O i am?

... i need to empty your pockets.  For truth!  And justice!  And a hard-boiled egg!


i kind of remember you but not really sorry man :'[


----------



## Altmer

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Right, here we go.
> 
> Dannichu: Severely awesome. A great friend, very funny to be around and as I remember, a great artist. A bit of a weaboo, but who cares.
> 
> Floop(surskitty, since I like Floop better): I used to be kind of scared because you managed to scare quite a lot of trolls back in the day. I still am, but not as much. You're a good person.
> 
> Verne: An awesome person overall, though he sorta whines quite a bit.
> 
> AK: Love/hate here. A great guy who's not afraid of what everyone thinks, but is a bit of an attention whore at times. Don't get yourself banned again, please.
> 
> Music Dragon: Crazy, lovable person but try to keep that insanity in check; no one wants a clown in a debate. I do, but that's not the point.
> 
> rock-ground: Great taste in music, though seems one-dimensional. Music is just the frosting in life, not the cake.
> 
> Harlequin: This one's weird. He's the type of guy who I'd love to rip his guts out, but at the same time I really like him for that. Don't know if this is a compliment but thanks for being an ass.
> 
> And YAAY ANONYMITY!


aren't you that one guy that liked metal


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Altmer said:


> aren't you that one guy that liked metal


Yeah. And the guy that kept changing his crappy title.


----------



## Dewgong

Yes, Vyraura, I remember I used to act like I hated you, because I did, but you're not so bad anymore.

Whoever said I post to much here, that's true. D:


----------



## Furretsu

Mudkip: You still annoy the shit out of me and I can't see it ending any time soon.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

Vladimir Putin's LJ: Really awesome, no doubt. :3

Zora of Termina: Her = :3

Grimdour: You're cool, and my little brother thinks you're cool.


----------



## Minish

I still can't tell the difference between Vyraura and Vladimir Putin's LJ. >_>
Are you the same person, or have your (not really) similar names confused me?

Uh... pretty sure I've said my opinion on Mudkip... ooh, Fluffy Clouds is back. :D I remember your introduction thread. Still curious for more~ And if Grimdour is the same Grimdour I remember from the old TCoD, they're pretty cool, I guess. Although the name keeps making me think of a scythe.

...did you have a scythe as your avatar, or am I just having subconscious desires to kill you? DX
And were you on Mew's Hangout? 'Cause I vaguely remember a Grimdour there, possibly.


----------



## Zora of Termina

...People give their opinions on me and I ain't even posted here yet. Awesome. :D

EDIT: Right. Opinions on other members.

surskitty: She seems awesome, but incredibly sarcastic. She also kinda scares me. :/

Cirrus: Seems nice, but I don't really know her that well.

Dewgong: Awesome from what I remember. I need to talk to her more.

Verne: Can be a bit of a bitch, but still pretty awesome. He has said some of the funniest lines I've ever seen, but they were on the old forum so I can't remember them at the moment. I also think it's fairly freaky that according to him he lives in my area. O_O

Strangy: Wins the internet.

Fluffy Clouds: Is pretty OK.

Altmer: Kinda mean, to be frank. I'm sure there's an awesome person in there somewhere, but...

AK: I don't know. Seems cool enough now that he's returned though. >>

More when I can think of them.


----------



## Altmer

i just have a misunderstood sense of humour ;)


----------



## octobr

Altmer said:


> i just have a misunderstood sense of humour ;)


only the internet understands you :c


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Cirrus said:


> I still can't tell the difference between Vyraura and Vladimir Putin's LJ. >_>
> Are you the same person, or have your (not really) similar names confused me?


As far as I know, we're separate people. Though I might just have MPD without knowing it buuuut that's unlikely.


----------



## Altmer

Verne said:


> only the internet understands you :c


poor internet


----------



## Furretsu

Altmer said:


> i just have a misunderstood sense of humour ;)


it's very smogony


----------



## Altmer

AuroraKing said:


> it's very smogony


i wonder why that is


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Zora of Termina - Cool with me. Seems very nice.


----------



## Stormecho

Hm. I believe only two people commented on me... of course, because I hardly posted outside of RPs and fanfiction. Still, it'd be nice. :P Please? =D[/attentionsnatch] Watch every post say "I don't know you all that well..." or something along those lines. XD

Zora of Termina: Just the username automatically makes them awesome. Termina's awesome! =D When there aren't evil moons hovering over it.

Altmer: Pretty cool, don't know them all too well. 

The rest of you... I don't know. Jeez, I'm such a hypocrite. ><


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Cirrus said:


> I still can't tell the difference between Vyraura and Vladimir Putin's LJ. >_>
> Are you the same person, or have your (not really) similar names confused me?
> 
> Uh... pretty sure I've said my opinion on Mudkip... ooh, Fluffy Clouds is back. :D I remember your introduction thread. Still curious for more~ And if Grimdour is the same Grimdour I remember from the old TCoD, they're pretty cool, I guess. Although the name keeps making me think of a scythe.
> 
> ...did you have a scythe as your avatar, or am I just having subconscious desires to kill you? DX
> And were you on Mew's Hangout? 'Cause I vaguely remember a Grimdour there, possibly.


All true. Had the Reaper as an avvie back at the Invision Forums, and my first forums was Mew's Hangout.

Yaay for something which I don't know the word for!


----------



## Sylph

KindleQueen: You are awsome, it's that simple. I first met you in your RP, and since then all I can do is see how awsome you really are.

FullMetalCookies: Girl, you are one of my best friends, so all I can say is nice things (and some mean things in private). You're an evil, twisted sister that I love to plot with in our aim to rule the world many RP ideas. Babe, you're rock'n.

Stormecho: Met you through KQ's RP, and all I can say is that you make one hell of a RP player. You are fun to argue with and you make sure that your character speaks it's mind. You seem like a nice person and I hope to get to know you better over time.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

moon-panther - You have my respect. And I love your roleplaying-style, you're so good at it. (Also, I love Halan, he is awesome~)


----------



## Stormecho

moon-panther: Agreed. Halan = awesome. :P Heh, you're fun to RP with because of the inevitable sarcastic taunts that our characters fling. Hopefully Bas and Halan will team up a lot in the future. 

KQ: Nice RPer, fun to chat with. :P We should get to know each other better.


----------



## Zeph

I know this is old news by now, but I worked out that less than 20% of my posts include the Welcoming Song, proving those who said it'd be around 80% completely wrong.


----------



## Tailsy

That's still like, a fifth.


----------



## surskitty

What, did you pad it with Forum Games?


----------



## Zeph

...No? I just searched for any post in the Introduction forum by me containing the words 'But to commemorate what is lost' and worked out what percentage of my post count that was, coming to 19.125 or something. Anyway, I only have a few posts in Forum Games.


----------



## Altmer

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I know this is old news by now, but I worked out that less than 20% of my posts include the Welcoming Song, proving those who said it'd be around 80% completely wrong.


i'm pretty sure that you don't recognise hyperbole AND I'm pretty sure that 20% of your posts being ONE SINGLE TEMPLATE POSTED OVER AND OVER is still too much


----------



## Zeph

I never said it wasn't too much. But I've actually stopped with it now, resorting instead to composing four verses for every new member.

I'm really feeling hated at the moment.


----------



## Altmer

you're not bad just dont post the same thing over and over again


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Right. Here goes:

I like Castform for his creativity, inginuity, and comic attitude. Every post is hilarious.

Kindling Queen is awesome for making the RSP, and she's pretty organised.

I have personal friends like Evoli and Dark Tyranitar.

Just a few people I'm annoyed with, mainly for their lack of grammar/double posting/not capitalizing etc.

Pretty much everyone is nice, or at least tactful. That's why I like being here.


----------



## surskitty

Erindor the Espeon said:


> not capitalizing


What bothers you about some people's lack of consistent capitalization?


----------



## Vyraura

there is nothing wrong with forgetting to capitalize occasionally

it makes for a different 'tone of post'


and surskitty that avatar is really messing with my old perception of you as all serious-cat troll eater.


----------



## Ruby

Surskitty has strong feelings about capitalization.


----------



## Minish

Zora of Termina is on the nicer scale of 'people I don't know very well'. :D


----------



## Dewgong

I don't type in lowercase anymore, but sometimes I like to forget the punctuation.

What

What?

They have a different tone. Sometimes I like the top one, sometimes I like the bottom.


----------



## Furretsu

Ruby said:


> Surskitty has strong feelings about capitalization.


XD

Since I'm too lazy to go back and read the thread since I last posted, anyone who wants a rating from me just say so. =P (Don't worry, you won't sound vain. Or maybe you will. But you have company!)


----------



## surskitty

Vyraura said:


> and surskitty that avatar is really messing with my old perception of you as all serious-cat troll eater.


...?  Hm?





Ruby said:


> Surskitty has strong feelings about capitalization.


No, that's just my night job.


----------



## Tailsy

AuroraKing said:


> XD
> 
> Since I'm too lazy to go back and read the thread since I last posted, anyone who wants a rating from me just say so. =P (Don't worry, you won't sound vain. Or maybe you will. But you have company!)


Furret likes my brother more than he likes me. D8


----------



## Altmer

don't worry Tailsy I still love you :x


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Erindor - Well, you seem okay. Don't know you well, but I don't have anything negative to say about you.


----------



## Furretsu

Tailsy said:


> Furret likes my brother more than he likes me. D8


eh?


----------



## Tailsy

AuroraKing said:


> eh?


Well, somebody has to. I was just trying to narrow it down.


----------



## Vyraura

surskitty said:


> ...?  Hm?


Well.

It's all happy and whee, and I'm used to you being more serious and all.


----------



## Altmer

do not confuse surskitty with ruby


----------



## surskitty

I'm only SERIOUS BUSINESS like a third of the time at most :<


----------



## Sylph

Arylett Dawnsborough: I find you as an interesting person, and I hope to get to know you better in the future. Good luck in your RP, hun


----------



## #1 bro

Hey, uh, Blaziking? I _highly_ doubt that Breakaway by _Kelly Clarkson_, is worth the honor of "Best Song Ever". The best song ever is probably something like Bethoveen's 9th or whatever. If we're sticking to popular music (as opposed to "art" music), it would more likely be Bohemian Rhapsody, Stairway To Heaven, Strawberry Fields Forever, or something similar. I doubt Breakaway is the best song ever conceived by any human in a million years. 

besides, you know that the REAL best song is U CAN'T TOUCH THIS (stop! hammer time)


----------



## Altmer

i'm pretty sure the best song is Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees


----------



## Espeon

Wow, I keep losing this thread! D:

Erindor, I haven't got anything against you but I do not like your avatars. Ever. The last one was an Espeon fused with a Salamence. The fat dragon with wings that resemple axe-heads. Your new one looks obese. Other than that, I've never really seen anything to yell at you in your posts.

</latelate>


----------



## Seritinajii

Dewgong, you're fun and nice. And yay Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei!

Erika... uh I don't know you much. I'll always imagine you as that avatar though.


----------



## Harlequin

Psh, everyone likes your brother more than they like you.

[not really, he just has us under his control using his skillz]


----------



## Dewgong

Seritinajii said:


> Dewgong, you're fun and nice. And yay Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei!


Yay is right. ;3

I don't know you too well, but from what I see, you sound fine.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~*

OK, what do you guys think of me?
Someone told me that I'm infamous.
((If you're that person, DON'T SAY ANYTHING. I know who you are...))


----------



## Furretsu

Altmer said:


> i'm pretty sure the best song is Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees


you spelled Tristania - Deadlocked wrong


----------



## Altmer

AuroraKing said:


> you spelled Tristania - Deadlocked wrong


i dont even HAVE that song


----------



## Vyraura

AuroraKing said:


> you spelled Tristania - Deadlocked wrong


You spelled Sonata Arctica - The End of This Chapter wrong


----------



## Dewgong

I feel like saying something about Cirrus. 

Hi Cirrus, I like you.


----------



## Minish

Well that was random.
:D

Hi Dewgong_eruuu_, I like you too.


----------



## Yarnchu

Mythbusters is about to come on so I don't feel like digging through this thread to see if anyone had stated their opinion about me. But I'm sure if anyone had, they mentioned my tags or my general...annoyingness.

But I love you guys. :D Well, not really, but I do like you.


----------



## Seritinajii

I have no idea who you are =P But you sound nice.


----------



## Old Catch

I really like just about everyone here. There are a lot of people that I know better than others, that I feel really close to, Danni and Arylett come to mind, but on the whole, you're a pretty awesome bunch.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Catch - I think you're really great, you know that. <3 You're so awesome~ And you get so many Awesome Points for liking FFVIII. We should definately chat more often.

And thanks moon-panther for the good luck on my RP~ I want to get to know you better in the future too. ^^


----------



## Altmer

Vyraura said:


> You spelled Sonata Arctica - The End of This Chapter wrong


lol that song is good but


----------



## Stormecho

Meh, what do people think of me? XD Other than the people I've RPed with for months now, since they're all awesome, and two have already said nice things. <3


----------



## Vyraura

I really don't know that much about you, although the few posts I can recall you seemed fairly neutral and not stupid. So even though I don't know you, you get to start on the positive side of the scale.


----------



## Dewgong

Catch- I used to talk to you a lot, then I don't know what happened... we just kind of stopped. D:


----------



## Altmer

Stormecho said:


> Meh, what do people think of me? XD Other than the people I've RPed with for months now, since they're all awesome, and two have already said nice things. <3


who are you?


----------



## Nope

I don't know many of you here, but everyone is awesome :3 And I mean everyone :]


----------



## Seritinajii

You seem familiar to me as a nice person. o.o I don't think I know who you are, but I was here before the wipe.


----------



## Vyraura

I tend to associate you with young children due to lack of noticed personality and the avatar.


----------



## Elfin

Out of curiosity, what do you guys think of me? I really won't be offended if you say, "You're an idiot, I hate you, get a life." ect. So, be honest.


----------



## Old Catch

Dewgongeru said:


> Catch- I used to talk to you a lot, then I don't know what happened... we just kind of stopped. D:


I got really busy and disappeared for however-long-it-was. You're so great, though, Dewgong. :D


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider

I see people by their avatar.
But I can't possibly be a giratina can i? D=


----------



## Dewgong

Sure you can, if you want to be.

I don't really have an opinion on most of the people here... I pretty much said what I thought of everybody in an earlier post.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Evoli said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you guys think of me? I really won't be offended if you say, "You're an idiot, I hate you, get a life." ect. So, be honest.


I would say something but I don't know you that well.

I'm pretty neutral to everyone else, and you guys misspelled A Charge To Keep - Iced Earth wrong. Again.


----------



## Tailsy

Dewgongeru said:


> Sure you can, if you want to be.
> 
> I don't really have an opinion on most of the people here... I pretty much said what I thought of everybody in an earlier post.


D8 THEN STOP POSTING


----------



## Dewgong

NWT said:


> D8 BUT PEOPLE WILL FORGET TO COMMENT ON HER AND WE CAN'T HAVE THAT CAN WE


THAT WOULD BE TERRIBLE WE ABSOLUTELY WILL NOT TOLERATE THAT


----------



## Harlequin

I want people to not care about what people think. In the good way, I mean.


----------



## Eclipse

Many of the people here are quite sarcastic. But that's what makes them so awesome.
And I know a few people here from t heold TCoD and MHF. It brings me back so many memories. ;A;


----------



## Dewgong

Eclipse- I don't know you at all. I just get you confused with Chariflame, who also goes by Eclipse. I remember at one point you told me you weren't her because I asked if you were.

Sarcasm is nice. (That wasn't sarcastic, I actually enjoy sarcasm for some reason.)


----------



## Altmer

Harlequin said:


> I want people to not care about what people think. In the good way, I mean.


this, motherfuckers


----------



## Vyraura

Altmer said:


> this, motherfuckers


:/


----------



## Ruby

He doesn't care what you think, Vyraura.


----------



## Vyraura

Thanks mini-alt.

I do appreciate your well thought out arguments and truly _devastating _abilities to debate intelligently and _realistically_.


----------



## Music Dragon

Vyraura said:


> Thanks mini-alt.
> 
> I do appreciate your well thought out arguments and truly _devastating _abilities to debate intelligently and _realistically_.


You pompous ass, you! *pats*


----------



## Vyraura

Aww, I'm flattered! *purr*


----------



## octobr

Lol, I always knew I didn't like you, vyaruaweofj. 

You're boring, see, that's your problem. This isn't a debate. Especially this post. Two reasons.

1. I'm right.
2. I'm still right.

THANKS FOR YOUR PARTCIPATION I love ya babe. 

also everyone else in this thread is.

in this thread.

I guess. Yeah.


----------



## Ruby

Vyraura said:


> Thanks mini-alt.
> 
> I do appreciate your well thought out arguments and truly _devastating _abilities to debate intelligently and _realistically_.


My allusion to 'I want people to not care about what people think' was too pithy it seems.


----------



## Vyraura

It came out sounding so smartass that I couldn't honestly let it rest. Oh well, realism shall be used elsewhere. 

And shut up boringverne, or I'll steal that stupid box you live in and keep timmy in it.


----------



## octobr

If you even cared you know little Timmy practically lives in my box as it is. You can't pull us apart. We have a special bond.


----------



## Ruby

What is all this about realism?


----------



## Vyraura

@Verne: sorry i'm so terribly _boring_ and _shallow_ I would never even cared.

Ruby: Altmer likes to hate on people being stupid. Following unrealistic ideals is stupid. Announcing that they are unrealistic is annoying but should be lauded.


----------



## Altmer

it is because people not using their brain when they know they can annoys me to no end


----------



## Abwayax

Altmer said:


> it is because people not using their brain when they know they can annoys me to no end


Actually, the problem is not that they don't use their brains, it's that they use them incorrectly

(I'll have nice long reviews of everyone when I'm not dead-tired from work, for now I'll just say that you're a bit more awesome than I thought a month ago)


----------



## Altmer

> Actually, the problem is not that they don't use their brains, it's that they use them incorrectly


this is not a relevant distinction


----------



## Vyraura

well that's pretty much what I said, so yeah.

oh and Number 100 if you had more of a personality I might remember you but looking at your last posts you seem like a cool guy.


----------



## Daigonite

Well, I'm really against stacking people against eachother. You guys have been pretty nice so far...


----------



## Vyraura

I have no idea who you are. Perhaps because you haven't even posted 30 times, though.


----------



## Dewgong

Why should posting 30 times matter? x___x

Well anyways, Daigonite, I don't know you at all, maybe we could become good friends though...


----------



## octobr

Dewgongeru said:


> Why should posting 30 times matter? x___x
> 
> Well anyways, Daigonite, I don't know you at all, maybe we could become good friends though...


Because we only acknowledge those who have posted a set minimum. Haven't you read the rules?


Or maybe because if you've only posted ten times we have no idea who you are.


----------



## ultraviolet

I really like you, Dewgongeru. You're friendly and I keep reminding myself to talk to you (not that you're forgettable or anything! I just have a really bad memory. I'd be lost without my subscriptions).


----------



## Vyraura

Dewgongeru said:


> Why should posting 30 times matter? x___x
> 
> Well anyways, Daigonite, I don't know you at all, maybe we could become good friends though...


that small postcount being the reason we don't know Daigonite at all, you see.


----------



## coughsalot

I don't really know any of you that well, and so far, I've had less than 10 messages that qualifies as "Direct Interaction" (Apart from the forum games). My opinion of the forum population in general is that everyone here is very accepting of newbies like me, more so than the other forums I've been to.


----------



## Dewgong

That seems so obvious though... I am losing it. x3

Ultraviolet, every time I see your name I think myself because my name is Violet. We really should talk more, you're so nice, fun, and more cheesy adjectives. I'm glad you don't hate me/find me annoying.


----------



## Ambipom

coughsalot said:


> I don't really know any of you that well, and so far, I've had less than 10 messages that qualifies as "Direct Interaction" (Apart from the forum games). My opinion of the forum population in general is that everyone here is very accepting of newbies like me, more so than the other forums I've been to.


We are accepting of _some_ newbies... But you seem all right.


----------



## Altmer

i'm accepting of every newbie

if they brought their brains while posting


----------



## surskitty

we're accepting of everyone that doesn't get put under the "stupid poster alert" filter.

even then you'll be accepted later if you stop being stupid


----------



## Abwayax

Altmer said:


> this is not a relevant distinction


Point noted.



Vyraura said:


> Number 100 if you had more of a personality I might remember you but looking at your last posts you seem like a cool guy.


I have no personality? That's news to me... wait, must be my lack of avatar or signature. That's by design.


----------



## Vyraura

Yeah that probably helps
I'll have to pay more attention to what you say or something.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

ultraviolet - Is cool~ You seem pretty nice and generally smart. You're the type of person I want to get to know better.


----------



## Vyraura

You're a nice person and all. In fact you tend to be very moderate on all subjects which is always a good trait. But ffs I hate your user title and that's bugging me because it makes me lose the game >(


----------



## Dewgong

Arylett - Everything I've said plus your user title drives me insane. I think about it at night. I don't want to do that. :(


----------



## PK

I seriously need to post more. All these new forum whippersnappers don't know who I am! xD

But there's plenty of awesome people on here.


----------



## Dewgong

Yes, you should post more. 

Even though I don't know you, I already think you're awesome. I'd like to see more of what you have to say. :3


----------



## Zeph

Vyraura - I don't know you very well, but for some reason the main things I notice about you are your interesting avatar and username.

Arylett - You're pretty cool, yes. You're an excellent roleplayer from what I've seen, and your art is good too!

PK BLUE - Pretty much what Dewgong said.

Dewgong - I believe I've commented on you before, but oh well. You're generally awesome, but you seem sort of... lonely sometimes, I dunno how to explain it.


----------



## Dewgong

Lonely...

I guess so... 

I do spend most of my time alone but without me telling you that... What makes you say that? I also love asking people why when they already said "I don't know". :x


----------



## PK

Possibly the avatar? *shot*


----------



## Dewgong

The avatar displays my usual activity, looking out the window, that posture and everything.

Usually when it rains though, rarely other wise.

It's been raining a lot lately...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Vyraura said:


> You're a nice person and all. In fact you tend to be very moderate on all subjects which is always a good trait. But ffs I hate your user title and that's bugging me because it makes me lose the game >(


Ah, we all have our opinions~ I'm moderate? Why, I didn't know I came off that way. 

Hmm, my opinion on you, yes: Your avatar's pretty cool, so that gets so extra Awesome Points. And you don't seem particularly bad, pretty decent, actually! I'd have to get to know you a bit better to say any more.



Dewgongeru said:


> Arylett - Everything I've said plus your user title drives me insane. I think about it at night. I don't want to do that. :(


Oh dear~ My user title, muhehehe. It's from a show I watch, a comedy. The origins of it are rather funny, but I don't feel like telling the story right now. ;;Is lazy;;

Dewgong, we need to have a chat! Exchange some chat vitamins, so I can know you better~



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Arylett - You're pretty cool, yes. You're an excellent roleplayer from what I've seen, and your art is good too!


Ooh, I'm flattered~ ;;Blushes;; I think you're a top-notch roleplayer as well! Thank you. :3


----------



## Vyraura

Wow my avatar sure is popular
And to think I was considering switching it with my user photo, haha.

EDIT: I vaguely remember PK from the old forums because of the inexplicable user title but I don't know your personality or have any opinions or anything interesting like that.


----------



## Abwayax

Vyraura said:


> Yeah that probably helps


you mean if I had an avatar people would suddenly realize I exist?

what a revolutionary idea


----------



## Music Dragon

Vyraura's avatar is a WITCHEEER


----------



## Furretsu

psst guys keep posting what you think of me, your opinions must have changed a little since you last rated me :D


----------



## PK

Everyone loves you, Furret. *shot*


----------



## Dewgong

I love you Furret

There you go


----------



## alonsyalonso

Erm what does anyone think of me (if anyone knows me here) is this how it works?


----------



## Altmer

Furretsu said:


> psst guys keep posting what you think of me, your opinions must have changed a little since you last rated me :D


you're my secret gay lover whom I would start an _affaire_ with


----------



## octobr

Altmer said:


> you're my secret gay lover whom I would start an _affaire_ with


look if you're going to use 'whom' at least don't let your prepositions dangle. _with_ whom. _with_ whom.


Retsu you are pretty neat. Wish you would talk more and music less though. At least you're not an attention whore anymo'.


----------



## Ruby

Hardly any good writers care about stranded prepositions.


----------



## Vyraura

Furretsu said:


> psst guys keep posting what you think of me, your opinions must have changed a little since you last rated me :D


Sometimes you sound nice and polite and fun and then the next post I read is selfsure or bitchy or something. But you seem to be getting more of the former so you must be doing something right.


----------



## PK

I suppose I should actually say what I think about members, shouldn't I?

Okay, I'll start with the poster above me. Vyraura: I don't know you very well, but your avatar is awesome. *shot*

Now on to random members. Eevee: You always say what I want to say, only way cooler.

Butterfree: I think you're pretty awesome, even if we've never really had any direct contact. xD


----------



## alonsyalonso

PK Blue you seem like youre positive quite a lot, and a very friendly person, you can also pick up the good qualities in people which is always a good thing.

Pikachu629:You have fair points and know whats right but sometimes I think you're trying to point out flaws to aggrievate people.

Silver: Always Positive, great avatar and is always nice when requesting, talking to or even complaining.

Mewtwo:Flipping genius, not just your'e amazing shop but nyoure nice generally and always like to help.he even inspired me with his shop to make my own, his is the best on the web...


----------



## Tailsy

PK's usertitle always makes me smile for some reason.


----------



## Vyraura

NWT's name is familiar and has a funny signature but I'm afraid I don't really know you.

Tailsy is awesome because of scotland but isn't fun sometimes when she gets all mad :(

alonsyalonso's name bugs me because it sounds like a french phrase but I don't usually remember him enough or anything. darn.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

Tailsy: I love you.

seriously

you make me smile all the time

Altmer: You're one of my favourite members here. You're awesome, and I can't say any other words because those two words explained it all. :D

AND THAT'S ALL MAYBE I'LL HAVE MORE LATER I DUNNO.


----------



## PK

Aw. I feel the love. xD

Tailsy: SCOTLAND WHOO-HOO

I'm sure we had inside jokes at some time, but I've forgotten them. D: We used to talk on MSN all the time waaay back when.

alonsyalonso: I don't know you, but if your name is referencing Dcotor Who, you just gained 20 cool points. (_note: cool points not actually redeemable and/or scored._)


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

I think I posted somewhere here, but it's advanced too much for me to remember.

So, what do you think?

Don't know anyone on this page, really.

Though Tailsy, I don't believe that you are actually Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Tailsy

I'm not awesome because of where I live. It just makes me special. 

And _obviously_, Erindor. D8 She only comes to my house like, every day.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

PK Blue - Hmm, you don't seem so bad~ I don't know you much, but you do seem like someone who's mostly kind.

Erindor - You did. I already gave my opinion on you a few pages back, I remember.


Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Erindor - Well, you seem okay. Don't know you well, but I don't have anything negative to say about you.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Espeon said:


> Wow, I keep losing this thread! D:
> 
> Erindor, I haven't got anything against you but I do not like your avatars. Ever. The last one was an Espeon fused with a Salamence. The fat dragon with wings that resemple axe-heads. Your new one looks obese. Other than that, I've never really seen anything to yell at you in your posts.
> 
> </latelate>


Whatever. It's hard to make a good Espeon with Salamence wings. And at least they are original, not bandwagon things. He's actually my character from the RSP.

Oh. I should've looked harder Arylett.


----------



## PichuK

Erindor: I don't really know you and doubt I ever will, but jesus christ I think your avvy is annoying. Apart from that I don't have anything to say.

Espeon: You seem pretty cool. Again, I don't really know you. btw I'm not a truck.

PK: HURRAH FRIEND FROM OLD FORUMS :D

Tailsy: You've changed since the old forums, but you're still nice and funny

Alons: :\ Seriously, you steal sprites, have bad grammar, have a long-ass sig, have unoriginal ideas for avatars and are generally very annoying. Yeah.

IRC people: You're all awesome.

Vyraura: You're smart, but again I don't know you. x_x; You're pretty cool, but I'm sure that I've looked like an idiot in your eyes more than once.

Most people in the sprite forum: I probably don't like you, sorry.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

PichuK - You appear to be cool and an excellent spriter. Top notch, I'd say~ And I always like your avatars, so extra Awesome Points for you!


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

PichuK said:


> Erindor: I don't really know you and doubt I ever will, but jesus christ I think your avvy is annoying. Apart from that I don't have anything to say.


I kinda made it that way. I have a still one, if you prefer.

I like the flashing one, it makes my enemies driven to the point of insanity, and then I can eliminate them much easier.


----------



## alonsyalonso

Vyraura said:


> NWT's name is familiar and has a funny signature but I'm afraid I don't really know you.
> 
> Tailsy is awesome because of scotland but isn't fun sometimes when she gets all mad :(
> 
> alonsyalonso's name bugs me because it sounds like a french phrase but I don't usually remember him enough or anything. darn.


Nah its a random line from dr who


----------



## KMew

Um, I'll just start listing some off;

*Furret: *You're like, alright. But you're kind of annoying with the whole "omg we need this hack" and then "omg this hack is terrible" thing. But other than that, I think you are pretty fun to talk with. 

*PichuK: *I think I remember you from some version of these forums; which one I don't exactly remember. But you're pretty cool, with the IRC and whatnot.

*Arylett: *I know you don't even know me, but you're pretty cool seeming.

*Tailsy: *Uhm, awhile ago we kind of talked casually on YIM. But that was like, forever ago.

*Butterfree:* Just. Wow. You're a pretty good coder; and your guides and whatnot have hepled my site a good bit. ^-^

That's all I've got for now.


----------



## Dewgong

KMew: You're okay. Annoying at times, but, I like you. :)


----------



## octobr

Do me again, do me. 

Jeeeeze.


----------



## surskitty

Verne said:


> Do me again, do me.


...
...
[touches]


----------



## octobr

surskitty said:


> ...
> ...
> [touches]


You always know what I want, surskoots.


----------



## Dewgong

PichuK: You're nice, but I'm afraid to talk to you. :(

^ Random ^


----------



## Altmer

theforum11 a nggr

dewgong11 a nggr

verne11 a nggr

my opinion


----------



## Dewgong

Thank you, Altmer. 

I feel so blessed.


----------



## Altmer

no problem

you're all a nigger


----------



## Furretsu

i hate how altmer's avatars are always album covers

at least use promo pics like i do


----------



## Dewgong

Furret has nice avatars. <3


----------



## Altmer

Furretsu said:


> i hate how altmer's avatars are always album covers
> 
> at least use promo pics like i do


sorry i'm nonconformist


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

KMew said:


> *Arylett: *I know you don't even know me, but you're pretty cool seeming.


Thank you dear, I'm glad to know I'm cool seeming. ^^ 

KMew - I don't know you much, but I would love a chance to get to know you~

Oh, I've got a new updated opinion for someone who I already gave an opinion on. I feel that I know her much better now, so my opinion of her has changed a lot~

Cirrus - Cirrus man, you are awesome. And I mean it. You are just this really wonderful person and I just... I think you're really great. MCBC~ <3 Talking to you is really fun and I really do like it~ Our crackish business makes me laaaugh so much. X3 (Holy Scroll of "EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!", Queen Arylett, oh dear. You're the reason I call myself Queen Arylett now. X3) You're a good friend! And I'm immensely glad to have gotten the chance to get to know you! Not only that, I'm really glad that you introduced me to your friend~ Who is also a lovely person~ I am just so flattered that you asked me to talk to you and I really do like you a lot~ You are a lovely person, of much awesomenocity. Very kind and caring and very easy to talk too. Also, you're very detailed and you seem to put a lot of thought into your posts, so that only gets you extra Awesome Points. 

Dear me, I've become some sort of Cirrusfangirl. X3


----------



## Bombsii

PichuK said:


> Alons: :\ Seriously, you steal sprites, have bad grammar, have a long-ass sig, have unoriginal ideas for avatars and are generally very annoying. Yeah.


You are probably the only person on here who I don't like. What Pleases you?
he made a mistake yeah and he even said that he seriously regretted that but why do you bear a grudge? I am scared to talk to you.and every one of his threads and others that i've seen (not many i'm new) you have some negative thing to say no offence but I don't like you


----------



## Furretsu

you'll have to excuse PichuK for giving criticism to help spriters improve

_how dare he_


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I don't mean to nitpick, but PichuK is female dear.


----------



## octobr

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> I don't mean to nitpick, but PichuK is female dear.


So's your _mom!_


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

And so is yours. And so am I. And so is that person over there, and this person over here and... ;;Rambles;;


----------



## Espeon

Hello, I'm back again. I always forget to post here.

Anyway, Arylett is certifiably mad, according to her user title. This is almost always a good thing though, so kudos to you! :3

Verne is a lot nicer than before and is becomeing increasingly great as time goes by. It's a nice thing to see your name about the forums frequently.


----------



## Bombsii

Furretsu said:


> you'll have to excuse PichuK for giving criticism to help spriters improve
> 
> _how dare he_


But She does'nt even give help!


----------



## Dewgong

_She._


----------



## surskitty

*WHO GIVES A DAMN ABOUT GENDER*


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Probably not you, 'it'.


----------



## Furretsu

*THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE DOES*


----------



## surskitty

If someone's pissy over the right pronoun being used, they can complain about it themselves.  :|  And if someone gets it wrong right after someone else was corrected for it, they're not going to use the right one just because people keep repeating it.


Yes, English does not have any good consistently-used gender-neutral pronouns.  But why should it be a big deal if someone was referred to as 'he' or 'she' when it's incorrect?  It's the internet: you can't really tell and not everyone is accurate about their gender fields, either.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Espeon said:


> Hello, I'm back again. I always forget to post here.
> 
> Anyway, Arylett is certifiably mad, according to her user title. This is almost always a good thing though, so kudos to you! :3


Blame Dannichu. X3 She said I was certifiably mad~

But yaaay, being certifiably mad is a good thing~ Thank you Espeon~ (And that guy in your avatar, David Tennant, was it? Oooh, Arylett thinks he's sort of attractive. <3 +5 Awesome Points.)


----------



## opaltiger

Furretsu said:


> *THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE DOES*


well, no, not really. you can switch around genders in sentences all you like and nothing happens unlike in, say, German, where you would have to change various other parts of the sentence to fit.


----------



## Bombsii

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Blame Dannichu. X3 She said I was certifiably mad~
> 
> But yaaay, being certifiably mad is a good thing~ Thank you Espeon~ (And that guy in your avatar, David Tennant, was it? Oooh, Arylett thinks he's sort of attractive. <3 +5 Awesome Points.)


Sort of attractive? That FUCKING DAVID TENNANT!!! (i'm not referring to to the sig-I actually know who he is)

He's a legend around here!


----------



## opaltiger

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Blame Dannichu. X3 She said I was certifiably mad~
> 
> But yaaay, being certifiably mad is a good thing~ Thank you Espeon~ (And that guy in your avatar, David Tennant, was it? Oooh, Arylett thinks he's sort of attractive. <3 +5 Awesome Points.)


----------



## Altmer

what
the
fuck

@opal you rule


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh. My. God. ;;Swoons;; <3

Dammit man, I have to watch this Dr. Who show.


----------



## Furretsu

why do you use double semicolons to denote actions aaahhfkdshfkjsd


----------



## goldenquagsire

okay who needs boobs when you can have THAT


----------



## Altmer

Furretsu said:


> why do you use double semicolons to denote actions aaahhfkdshfkjsd


why do you use promo pics and not album covers I mean seriously jeez furret:angry:


----------



## Dewgong

Furretsu said:


> why do you use double semicolons to denote actions aaahhfkdshfkjsd


It puts me in a bad mood.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Furretsu said:


> why do you use double semicolons to denote actions aaahhfkdshfkjsd


I still love you too, babe. :D _;;Hugs;;_


----------



## Lupine Volt

Err...Well, from what I've seen, pretty much everyone is awesome on here. Some pretty big examples are Dannichu, Arylett, Teh_Ebil_Snorlax, link008...Even the people I've never actually had conversations with look relativly cool. Forum wise, that is. 

...And...yah, that's pretty much all I can say right now. *Vanishes into the shadows*


----------



## Furretsu

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> I still love you too, babe. :D _;;Hugs;;_


an attitude like this will get you nowhere


----------



## Dewgong

Furret = 

x___x


----------



## Furretsu

not when it's ;;this kind of lovin;;


----------



## Dewgong

;;hugs furret;;


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Furretsu said:


> an attitude like this will get you nowhere


I still love you, man. <3<3 _;;Still hugging;;_


----------



## Dewgong

_God_, do you know how annoying it is when you are so persistent with that?


----------



## Furretsu

;; it's ~OKAY~, *Dewgong*, text *formatting* ~||makes you||~ a SPECIAL ~*~*~*~SNOWFLAKE~*~*~*~ ;;


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I am a very persistant person. But I will stop now, because indeed, it is quite annoying. 

Sorry for any annoyances~ (Also, why is it such a big deal? They're just double semi-collins, nothing really too bothersome.)


----------



## Furretsu

Thanks :D

They're a big deal because _semicolons have an established purpose_. You really shouldn't be using them outside of that purpose; the point of written language is to communicate with others. This is why I have a problem with asterisks being used to denote actions as well.


----------



## Dewgong

Thank god, you're stopping. 

~_~_~(*~*I am*_*special_*~*)~_~_~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Well, you know what?

I don't really care. 

Short, simple, to the point, no fluff.

Really, I don't care. It's a minor thing and there's really no reason to get to worked up about it.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'll be off. I really am not going to argue with you two any longer~


----------



## Dewgong

Oh my goodness


----------



## Furretsu

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Well, you know what?
> 
> I don't really care.
> 
> Short, simple, to the point, no fluff.
> 
> Really, I don't care. It's a minor thing and there's really no reason to get to worked up about it.
> 
> Now, if you'll excuse me, I'll be off. I really am not going to argue with you two any longer~


I care very much. I will continue to argue with you if you keep abusing my precious language like that.


----------



## Abwayax

Furretsu said:


> _semicolons have an established purpose_. You really shouldn't be using them outside of that purpose


Tildes also have several established purposes, none of which feature in English-language punctuation but they're splattered all over everyone's posts for god knows why. It kinda gets on my nerves, I'll admit, when random symbols get abused like that (one of the things about myspace and myspacey people that turn me off)

'Course all of you probably disagree; that's cool I guess


----------



## Dewgong

One of the people on Myspace, (on my friend's list), their name is *^#!SimplyMe!#^*.

Jesus christ.


----------



## surskitty

Number 100 said:


> Tildes also have several established purposes, none of which feature in English-language punctuation but they're splattered all over everyone's posts for god knows why. It kinda gets on my nerves, I'll admit, when random symbols get abused like that (one of the things about myspace and myspacey people that turn me off)
> 
> 'Course all of you probably disagree; that's cool I guess


However, the tilde has adopted a fairly consistent role in certain informal English settings.  Or, well, it'd be more accurate to say that the tilde has come into parts of English fandom from Japanese to be used for lengthening parts of words or to demonstrate that it's being said in a sing-song voice.  So while it's certainly not a formal usage of the tilde, it's consistent and was not chosen randomly.


----------



## Dewgong

What is the real meaning of tilde? 

I always though it was just for... lengthening parts of words. Or song...ing.

La~♪


----------



## Abwayax

surskitty said:


> However, the tilde has adopted a fairly consistent role in certain informal English settings.


As has the asterisk for denoting actions, or the usage of heart, asterisk, etc. symbols for making text "prettier". These are fairly consistent (a quick look at a dozen myspaces would tell you this), but that's not stopping anyone from taking issue with them. Then there's the question of how many people use tildes precisely for that purpose, or just because "everyone else does it" (which, although it sounds cliché, is actually the reason why most languages mutate, because a certain variation catches on and becomes dominant).


----------



## ultraviolet

I never realised 'tilde' was a user. You all seem to have different opinions of him/her. xD


----------



## surskitty

Dewgongeru said:


> What is the real meaning of tilde?
> 
> I always though it was just for... lengthening parts of words. Or song...ing.
> 
> La~♪


In English?  There isn't one, really.  They're used for 'not' or 'approximately' frequently, but not much else.





Number 100 said:


> As has the asterisk for denoting actions, or the usage of heart, asterisk, etc. symbols for making text "prettier". These are fairly consistent (a quick look at a dozen myspaces would tell you this), but that's not stopping anyone from taking issue with them. Then there's the question of how many people use tildes precisely for that purpose, or just because "everyone else does it" (which, although it sounds cliché, is actually the reason why most languages mutate, because a certain variation catches on and becomes dominant).


However, there's differing levels of consistency.

Yes, I see why people dislike asterisks for actions and punctuation purely to make things pretty, mostly the latter because that really _doesn't_ serve any purpose while the former is one of multiple commonly-used ways to denote actions, but I think quite a few people who use tildes do know how they're supposed to be read.  Sure, some of them are simply following the bandwagon, but that doesn't mean _all_ uses of tildes are.


----------



## Altmer

you
guys
are
all
fucking
planks

if you can understand the post what is the fucking ISSUE


----------



## Tailsy

ALTMER STOLE MY WORD DEFINITION :[


----------



## Jolty

Ok so like

1) what is with the overuse of "SPECIAL SNOWFLAKE" lately
2) oh my god why is using semi colons to denote actions so _wrong_
why is using ANY kind of punctuation to denote actions wrong
pettiness overload!!!

;;facepalms a bazillion times;;
*leaves*


----------



## Bombsii

I think Dewgongeru is actually quite cute and funny sometimes


----------



## Eevee

switching to using the letter Q to denote actions in the future

qhugs furretq


----------



## Dewgong

qsadeeveefangirlq



TheOtherOne said:


> I think Dewgongeru is actually quite cute and funny sometimes


Aww thank you ;-;
Also my name is Dewgong. I haven't seen much of you around, but you seem very nice yourself. :3


----------



## Altmer

Tailsy said:


> ALTMER STOLE MY WORD DEFINITION :[


i'm here tae fix yer spellin'


----------



## nastypass

it is attention whoring season

there is no attention for me

this must be fixed


----------



## surskitty

[touches Walker

... in an entirely appropriate manner sorry dude :(]


----------



## Music Dragon

You're sick, surskitty. He's JUST A KID.


----------



## surskitty

IT WAS A HUG

an entirely appropriate one


----------



## Altmer

didn't know surskitty lived in denmark

or is jylland not in denmark


----------



## surskitty

it's a video game reference as always :(


----------



## Linzys

Methinks my fellow forumgoers are cool beans. :|

This place has more intelligent, mature people than any other forum I've been on.


----------



## Altmer

this place has less intelligent, mature people than some forums i've been on


----------



## Furretsu

yeah I wouldn't call this place intelligent and mature at all


----------



## Jolty

Linzys said:


> Methinks my fellow forumgoers are cool beans. :|
> 
> This place has more intelligent, mature people than any other forum I've been on.


You must have been to some AWFUL forums then


----------



## opaltiger

Furretsu said:


> yeah I wouldn't call this place intelligent and mature at all


sadly, though, it is quite true that we have a more mature and intelligent population than most forums


----------



## Linzys

Jolty said:


> You must have been to some AWFUL forums then


Probably. :D


----------



## Ruby

Stop this weak-minded chitter chatter about being mature.  We need to settle this punctuation argument.

Everybody can straight away tell a true semicolon from a semicolon that is pointing out an action.  There is no chance of confusion.   In fact I understand ;;Hugs;; more quickly than 'I give you a hug'.  Not to mention that 'I give you a hug' sounds flatly artificial.  There is nothing that better points out an action than the semicolon, though the asterisks does it just as well.   (On the other hand Eevee's q does it worse: qHugsq is unreadable.  The semicolon and the q shouldn't be judged as if they were the same.)  

This forum is an informal setting in which _established purposes_ are mostly meaningless.  Where is the established purpose of the apostrophe here? and the bracket and comma? 





Dewgongeru said:


> One of the people on Myspace, (on my friend's list), their name is


But, Furret, the established purpose of my precious language is the saying of thoughts.  That isn't meaningless.  You should be fighting against things that muffle what one's saying, chatspeak and redundancy and long-windedness, fighting for clarity, not against Arylett's semicolons.  Arylett's semicolons are thoroughly clear.


----------



## Espeon

I must say, I use *'s to denote actions.

*Hugs surskitty*

Like that.
...surskitty, I apologise. You were the first person that came to mind.


----------



## Vyraura

Ruby said:


> stuff


_thank you_

Walker: you would be a lot cooler if I saw more of your posts but so far you've never done anything even in the same ethnic region as stupid so that makes your baseline well above some other people. And your name reminds me of those Shanarra books which is even better.
%hifives Walker%


----------



## Ruby

Well I wrote too much I suppose.  But I had to counter all the silly things everyone had said, and there were quite a few.


----------



## Tailsy

Ruby SHAKES HIS FIST AT YOUR STUPIDITY.

Go Ruby \o/ 

I like semicolons but I also like commas.
I use hyphens for actions. -nom-


----------



## Ruby

Well, sort of, Tailsy.  I just don't like people being stuck up about grammar when they don't know much about it.  "I will continue to argue with you if you keep abusing my precious language like that" is horribly stuck up.


----------



## opaltiger

It's not even being stuck up about grammar, it's being stuck up about conforming to a set standard.


----------



## Tailsy

Oh, but it's not YOUR language, now is it.

It's everyone's language. :D

Well
everyone
who speaks English


----------



## Altmer

opaltiger said:


> It's not even being stuck up about grammar, it's being stuck up about conforming to a set standard.


and that when there is more than one set standard in English which makes the whole thing a rather pointless affair already


----------



## Jolty

Back to what we think of forum members: I love Ruby, he's rad


----------



## Altmer

i like jolty, she's rad


----------



## Vyraura

i don't like altmer, he's mad


----------



## Jolty

Altmer said:


> i like jolty, she's rad


I like Altmer too, he's rad


----------



## Altmer

Vyraura said:


> i don't like altmer, he's mad


i don't like vyraura, it looks like its judgement got hit in the head


----------



## Minish

I thought Dewgong was cool until she started being Furret's sidekick (seriously, every time I see one of her I LOVE FURRET  posts I want to gag)

And for goodness' sake, I thought Furret was _eh_ before he fagchatted about Arylett's use of semicolons. Now he's just a complete jerk. :/ Does anybody actually care? _Has anybody actually ever mentioned it before?_ Arylett's like, the least special snowflaker ever. _There's_ some grammar for you. :D

I really hate it when decent people on decent forums turn into the equivalent of your average bully.

_Gah_.
Uh, everyone else keeps my opinion on them. o_o! Except Altmer, he has gained a respect point.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> I really hate it when decent people on decent forums turn into the equivalent of your average bully.


I wouldn't describe Furret and co. as your average bully; more like that annoying kid that sits at the back of the class and criticises everyone all the time and then goes off being a special snowflake unto himself.


----------



## Furretsu

Cirrus said:


> I thought Dewgong was cool until she started being Furret's sidekick (seriously, every time I see one of her I LOVE FURRET  posts I want to gag)
> 
> And for goodness' sake, I thought Furret was _eh_ before he fagchatted about Arylett's use of semicolons. Now he's just a complete jerk. :/ Does anybody actually care? _Has anybody actually ever mentioned it before?_ Arylett's like, the least special snowflaker ever. _There's_ some grammar for you. :D
> 
> I really hate it when decent people on decent forums turn into the equivalent of your average bully.
> 
> _Gah_.
> Uh, everyone else keeps my opinion on them. o_o! Except Altmer, he has gained a respect point.


Heh, I'm very love it or hate it. :P


----------



## Tailsy

Furret, you're nothing like Marmite.


----------



## Furretsu

What in god's name is Marmite o.o


----------



## Music Dragon

You don't want to know.

It's disgusting. It's repulsive.


----------



## Furretsu

oh it's some british junk

i don't care about that

brits are so _uncivilized_


----------



## Ruby

Jolty and Furret are both rad.  But they seem to have nervous breakdowns too often.


----------



## Furretsu

Nervous breakdowns? o.O


----------



## Jolty

Furretsu said:


> oh it's some british junk
> 
> i don't care about that
> 
> brits are so _uncivilized_


Marmite sucks :(



Ruby said:


> Jolty and Furret are both rad.  But they seem to have nervous breakdowns too often.


I don't have them /that/ often do I? ;^;


----------



## Minish

goldenquagsire said:


> I wouldn't describe Furret and co. as your average bully; more like that annoying kid that sits at the back of the class and criticises everyone all the time and then goes off being a special snowflake unto himself.


Yeah, that sounds a bit more accurate actually. XD


----------



## Furretsu

hey

i am what i am :V


----------



## Tailsy

D8 I sit at the front of the class and shout at people for being prats, thanks much.


----------



## Harlequin

*I THINK THAT IF EVERYONE LOVED JESUS WE WOULDN'T HAVE TO FIGHT

GOD DAMN IT GUYS THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS

*edit: plus if I want to criticise something I will do it to its face


----------



## Furretsu

Harlequin is a fag and should be exiled to some remote island with all the other fags so we won't catch their _gay_


----------



## goldenquagsire

yes but there's a difference between necessary criticism (i.e. STOP SPELLING LIKE AN AOL RETARD) and pointless annoyance (i.e. WAAH SOMEONE'S USING A SEMICOLON INCORRECTLY)


----------



## Furretsu

Who, exactly, are you to say what is and isn't necessary?


----------



## goldenquagsire

Easy. :)

Necessary: When a post is unreadable or very hard on the eyes.
Unnecessary: When you can read the damn thing with relative ease.

and if you claim that ";stab;" is so hard to read as opposed to "*stab*" then i think i'll cry


----------



## Furretsu

I think that both are annoying to read, to be honest. Not difficult, but certainly a pain. I _did_ say I disliked used of the asterisk to denote actions as well.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Still not worth going into a page-long rant about though, imo. :/


----------



## Furretsu

Hey, good thing I didn't go into a page-long rant. :D


----------



## goldenquagsire

> why do you use double semicolons to denote actions aaahhfkdshfkjsd





> ;; it's ~OKAY~, Dewgong, text *formatting* ~||makes you||~ a SPECIAL ~*~*~*~SNOWFLAKE~*~*~*~ ;;





> They're a big deal because semicolons have an established purpose. You really shouldn't be using them outside of that purpose; the point of written language is to communicate with others. This is why I have a problem with asterisks being used to denote actions as well.





> I care very much. I will continue to argue with you if you keep abusing my precious language like that.





> I think that both are annoying to read, to be honest. Not difficult, but certainly a pain. I did say I disliked used of the asterisk to denote actions as well.


yeah this is quite a long rant for what is really the most pathetically trivial matter i've come across on TCoD (which believe me is a VERY petty place at times)


----------



## Furretsu

I fail to see how 8 sentences worth of counter-arguments counts as a "page-long rant." Plus you conveniently failed to mention the many posters on the other spectrum of the argument who made posts much longer than my own.


----------



## goldenquagsire

The fact that you're even trying to continue this argument makes me want to scream at you and hit you with something blunt and metal. D:


----------



## Ruby

Furretsu said:


> I think that both are annoying to read, to be honest. Not difficult, but certainly a pain. I _did_ say I disliked used of the asterisk to denote actions as well.


WHY DO YOU THINK THEY ARE A PAIN


----------



## Altmer

Furretsu said:


> Who, exactly, are you to say what is and isn't necessary?


and who are you, exactly, to determine it in turn :)


----------



## Furretsu

Probably something alone the lines of (_Laughs._), which is the way it's done in interviews for publications and such. Although I think actions in posts is ridiculously stupid, but eh. To each their own.



> WHY DO YOU THINK THEY ARE A PAIN


ALLCAPS IS VERY OUT OF CHARACTER FOR YOU, RUBY.

WHEN I READ THINGS I WANT TO HAVE SOME CONSISTENCY. WHENEVER I SEE DOUBLE SEMICOLONS, ASTERISKS, ETC. USED I NEED TO DO A DOUBLE TAKE AND RE-READ THE LINE OVER SIMPLY BECAUSE SOMEBODY DECIDED IT WAS COOL TO USE THEM, GRAMMATICAL RULES I GREW UP LEARNING BE DAMNED. IT INTERRUPTS THE FLOW OF THE POST.



> The fact that you're even trying to continue this argument makes me want to scream at you and hit you with something blunt and metal. D:


Weren't _you_ arguing as well? Or are you magically exempt from continuing the argument?



> and who are you, exactly, to determine it in turn :)


I'm not in a position to determine that... if you hadn't noticed, I never actually did.


----------



## Music Dragon

Furret... Are you actually serious, or are you just doing this for the sake of argument? Because as it stands, I can't help but wonder if it's the latter.


----------



## Altmer

> I'm not in a position to determine that... if you hadn't noticed, I never actually did.


i've noticed several posts whining about the use of semicolons to denote actions in posts, which definitely says something about you thinking it necessary criticism :)

when in fact you can see how nobody is actually bothered by it except you. it makes you look rather silly, my friend.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

what's with this gay action-denoting argument.
*pwns u all*


----------



## Furretsu

Music Dragon said:


> Furret... Are you actually serious, or are you just doing this for the sake of argument? Because as it stands, I can't help but wonder if it's the latter.


I'm arguing against the numerous condescending posts directed at me. You'll have to forgive me if I seem a little bitter.



> when in fact you can see how nobody is actually bothered by it except you. it makes you look rather silly, my friend.


I really don't care about what other people think; it's not a factor I take into account when determining my opinions.


----------



## Altmer

Furretsu said:


> I'm arguing against the numerous condescending posts directed at me. You'll have to forgive me if I seem a little bitter.
> 
> I really don't care about what other people think; it's not a factor I take into account when determining my opinions.


ever thought the reason for condescension may be because your argument is stupid? you may not realise how silly you look or not even care, but we do. the thing is that you're purposefully being angry and retarded about something that isn't even relevant. it's like making an elephant out of a mosquito.


----------



## Music Dragon

Furretsu said:


> I'm arguing against the numerous condescending posts directed at me. You'll have to forgive me if I seem a little bitter.


Well, argue to your heart's content, but realize that there are times when it's better to not say anything.

(I know what you're like. You want to defend your opinion. You want to defend yourself. You're so proud... Sometimes, offence is not a good defence. One day this will be the end of you.)


----------



## Furretsu

I'll drop it, if only because I'm getting tired.


----------



## Espeon

Offence is only a good defence provided you're playing opposites. Otherwise, the two are separate parts of combat.


----------



## octobr

NWT is the fucking best. Look at that avatar. LOOK AT IT!


----------



## goldenquagsire

The phrase "Pyrrhic victory" comes to mind, as does "Pick your battles".


----------



## Ruby

AK you are the only one who has to doubletake when semicolons are used.  No one else has to.  We are not all going to change our writing style so that one person, you, doesn't have to doubletake.  And it's mad to suggest that we should.  I don't like italics' being used to point out an action, but I am not going to tell everyone not to use italics.  

But to me  it seems obvious that this isn't really about readability: this is about pointlessly keeping to a set a grammatical rules which in fact you barely know.


----------



## Furretsu

Verne said:


> NWT is the fucking best. Look at that avatar. LOOK AT IT!


Speaking of which, I'm really loving the one you have now. Too bad it's only going to last a maximum of two days.


----------



## octobr

Furretsu said:


> Speaking of which, I'm really loving the one you have now. Too bad it's only going to last a maximum of two days.


Yeah, shame, huh. :B



ALSO WHO'S MORE PATHETIC THE PERSON WHO BROUGHT UP THE ISSUE OR THE PEOPLE WHO CONTINUE TO ARGUE IT AFTER LIKE THREE DAYS :V :V by the by i think using semicolons for actions is pritty dum, myself

personally I don't like using actions at all rather i describe in full detail the way my muscles ripple as i pelvic thrust towards your pretty little eyes


----------



## Furretsu

Where do you get all of these avatars?


----------



## octobr

Livejournal communities. I'll go 'hey I want icons for this or this or this' and I'll just spit search terms at livejournal until it gives me like toon_icons or flapjack_ahoy or shicons or verneisahugefaggot_icons.


----------



## Furretsu

haha awesome

the only icons community i visit is goth_iconz or something isn't that sad :(


----------



## octobr

Nah, they got some pretty good stuff. I lurk around the three I named and a few fashion icon communities to get most of my stuff, as well as the pw icon community and a good few disney ones.

I'm always paranoid when I'm looking through the fashion stuff because it's either pretty dresses or naked girls. Always on my toes.


----------



## ultraviolet

AK/Furret: You have a good sense of humour but you can be really... bitchy, and when you do I don't usually understand why. I'm sure you have a reason for it. Or you're like me and just like being bitchy. :/

Verne: I hardly know you. Sorry~

Ruby: I don't think I've ever talked to you directly, but whenever you post it seems to be something thoughtful. (:

MD: You're such a _bitch_! xD


----------



## Tailsy

Furret's always bitchy. ;3


----------



## Furretsu

GET OFF MY LAWN *shakes fist*


----------



## Altmer

Furretsu said:


> GET OFF MY LAWN *shakes fist*


We're in Farmer Maggot's crop!


----------



## Tailsy

BITCH THIS IS MY LAWN


----------



## Altmer

Tailsy said:


> BITCH THIS IS MY LAWN


Tailsy, I stole the mushrooms...


----------



## *~[insert name here]~*

Furretsu ~ I haven't actually seen you too much around the forums, but you don't seem negative or anything.

Altmer ~ I haven't seen you at all.

MD ~ I could talk for hours here...um...concisely, XD is all I have to say.

Ruby ~ seems serious. I did NOT say that is a bad thing.

Tailsy ~ Is David Tennant. And awesome.

I think that's everyone...


----------



## Dewgong

/action jumps up and down

Wait this isn't irc


----------



## Keta

surskitty said:


> *WHO GIVES A DAMN ABOUT GENDER*


o/ (high five and pound it)

Entertaining thread ^o.o^


----------



## Bombsii

if anyone who knows me on here could do me i'd like that thanks


----------



## Zhorken

surskitty said:


> *WHO GIVES A DAMN ABOUT GENDER*


I missed this but approve


----------



## Espeon

Insert a few more symbols here said:
			
		

> Tailsy ~ Is David Tennant. And awesome


I beg to differ. I am David Tennant, and Tailsy is Not-David Tennant! Got it? Great. Bye.

On another note:
Tailsy is great and interesting. Her humor is also great.
NWT is also great, funny and an array of other things.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> WHO GIVES A DAMN ABOUT GENDER


i approve of this on the condition that people who don't specify a gender in their profiles don't complain about being referred to as "it".


----------



## surskitty

however

"it" is not a gender-neutral pronoun.  "it" is a gender-neutral pronoun that happens to be only used for things that are considered to either not have a gender or not worth caring about


----------



## Zhorken

There should be third-person pronouns for sapient things, other third-person pronouns for other sentient things, and another set for everything else.  We also need a separate plural second-person set.


----------



## Tailsy

surskitty said:


> however
> 
> "it" is not a gender-neutral pronoun.  "it" is a gender-neutral pronoun


what


----------



## goldenquagsire

> however
> 
> "it" is not a gender-neutral pronoun. "it" is a gender-neutral pronoun that happens to be only used for things that are considered to either not have a gender or not worth caring about


then suggest an alternative



> There should be third-person pronouns for sapient things, other third-person pronouns for other sentient things, and another set for everything else. We also need a separate plural second-person set.


this


----------



## Ruby

I think he, him and his are useful enough to be used.


----------



## goldenquagsire

But then you inevitably get some whiny git who proclaims "HOW DARE YOU USE THE WORD 'HE' YOU MISOGYNISTIC PIG etc."

of course, the simplest solution is to spend half a minute of your life assigning yourself a gender in your profile. it doesn't even have to be the right one, so as long as you don't mind being referred to by the accompanying pronoun.

On a related note, if you complain when people refer to you by your current username, then you deserve to be falconpunched.

edit: wow i just realised the irony in my last sentance :3


----------



## Ruby

I see the masculine he and the neutral he as homographs.  They are different words.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Sadly, there are a lot of people who *don't* know that. D:


----------



## Ruby

It's not that they don't 'know': it's that they don't agree.


----------



## Altmer

why don't we all use esperanto instead it would be much easier!!!!

ontopic ruby is a cool lad.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Altmer said:


> ontopic ruby is a cool lad.


agreein' wit dis

am i still cool or have i plummetted into shitpostingdom

ps if you choose the latter i will hunt you down


----------



## Altmer

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> agreein' wit dis
> 
> am i still cool or have i plummetted into shitpostingdom
> 
> ps if you choose the latter i will hunt you down


you're cool if i'm cool


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

you're a pretty cool guy altmer. i'd chill with you.
and i do not chill with just _anyone_
gotta have standardz

sigh mo' money mo' problems


----------



## Altmer

sure I'll chill with you too. let's chill and be relaxed....


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

+ we're both dutch (sortof) so we can even score weed legally to be chilled out to the maxx high-five :sunglasses:


----------



## Altmer

I don't do weed but I act stoned enough irl so okay sure


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

but all the cool kids are doing it


----------



## Furretsu

vplj are you from belgium


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

i currently live here yes

it's a p. cool place


----------



## Furretsu

sweet I am visiting Brussels this summer


----------



## Zora of Termina

what about me am i cool :D?




...Sorry, I just wanted to try that lowercase thing.


----------



## Ruby

Furret, have you been to Europe before?


----------



## Furretsu

No. :D I'm very excited, as this'll be my first time out of the country... will be going to Belgium, Germany, Austria, and France.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Zora - You are awesomenocity. <3 And I still say I had some GREAT fun in that fight with Sheila and Atnura. >D Wheee, yay for epicplottiness! And yaaay for demons and beasts~


----------



## Abwayax

probably the 4th time I've asked but I've always wondered what people think of me, that is if they realize I exist


----------



## Zora of Termina

ABWAYAX or #100 you are awesome and you have proven it many times over at TRS.

You could stand to not be so down on yourself though. :/


----------



## Altmer

Furretsu said:


> No. :D I'm very excited, as this'll be my first time out of the country... will be going to Belgium, Germany, Austria, and France.


go north for a bit and come see me


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Abwayax I think you're a cool guy, you don't have any retarded opinions and you're funny, but you do seem to have very low self-confidence.

Europe's pretty cool, Furret. Unfortunately I've never been to Austria but all of those other countries are nice. You'll be visiting Brussels (lol I live here) and what other cities?


----------



## Altmer

Austria is cool, I've been to Salzburg


----------



## Furretsu

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Abwayax I think you're a cool guy, you don't have any retarded opinions and you're funny, but you do seem to have very low self-confidence.
> 
> Europe's pretty cool, Furret. Unfortunately I've never been to Austria but all of those other countries are nice. You'll be visiting Brussels (lol I live here) and what other cities?


Berlin and Brussels are the only two we're sure of, but I'm guessing probably Paris because it's popular. Dunno about Austria.


----------



## Altmer

If you get a chance visit Vienna too. It's oldschool awesome I hear.

Paris is meh.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I kind of like central Paris, the edges are full of ghettos ('cités') though so they're kind of dangerous. And I'm a pussy :v
Brussels and Berlin are cooli-o imo. Even though there aren't that many monuments in Brussels apart from the Atomium and the Manneken-Pis the city itself is fun.


----------



## Altmer

imo visit like delft


----------



## #1 bro

Number 100 said:


> probably the 4th time I've asked but I've always wondered what people think of me, that is if they realize I exist


you are my favorite forum member.

well, top five, at least.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Zeta Reticuli said:


> you are my favorite forum member.
> 
> well, top five, at least.


what rank am i at? :)


ps remember i can kill you at any time


----------



## nastypass

Strangy you're right ahead of NWT and surskitty and just behind Verne imo


----------



## Furretsu

oh fun do we all have top 5s now

here's mine

5. myself
4. Vladimir Putin's LJ
3. Verne
2. Verne
1. Verne


----------



## Altmer

where am I I should be on that list

anyway my top 5 is nonexistent because top 5 is unfair and Tailsy always wins anyway


----------



## Furretsu

you're like 7 i guess


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

mah top 5 comin' in :):

5. Eevee
4. Tailsy
3. Altmer
2. Vladimir Putin's LJ
1. I dunno


----------



## Tailsy

FUCK YEAH I BEAT EEVEE AT SOMETHING

my top five is

1. Tailsy
2. Tailsy
3. Tailsy
4. Tailsy
5. Tailsy

but seriously it's something like

5. everyone else
4. opal & vee
3. Altmer
2. Espeon
1. Tailsy

:3


----------



## Zora of Termina

My top 5 is:

 5: everyone else
 4: Arylett because she's just generally awesome and she's helped me through stuff which earns her awesome points. That and the Sheila/Atnura fight. >D
 3: Tailsy, because she's funny
 2: Strangy (Vladimir Putin's LJ) for a myriad of reasons
 1: This guy, for reasons that I don't feel like specifying.

If I didn't mention you, you're probably under #5.


----------



## opaltiger

Tailsy said:


> 5. everyone else
> 4. opal & vee
> 3. Altmer
> 2. Espeon
> 1. Tailsy


hmm I _guess_ this is okay since Altmer is your husband and Espeon lives in the same land >:(


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

What do people think of me? I've been wanting to find out. Also, Flora, Castform, Shiny E, and Blaziking are awesomesauce factories in my book.


----------



## opaltiger

there's a reason I said "land".


----------



## Tailsy

opaltiger said:


> hmm I _guess_ this is okay since Altmer is your husband and Espeon lives in the same land >:(


Aw, I still love you. :3


----------



## Flora

Blastoise428 said:


> What do people think of me? I've been wanting to find out. Also, *Flora*, Castform, Shiny E, and Blaziking are awesomesauce factories in my book.


Really? I always found myself to be idiotic, childish, and annoying.

In my opinion, you, Zephy, SE, and Blaziking_ are_ awesome. ^^

In all honenesty, I don't have a favorites list.  ^^


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Zora of Termina said:


> My top 5 is:
> 
> 5: everyone else
> 4: Arylett because she's just generally awesome and she's helped me through stuff which earns her awesome points. That and the Sheila/Atnura fight. >D
> 3: Tailsy, because she's funny
> 2: Strangy (Vladimir Putin's LJ) for a myriad of reasons
> 1: This guy, for reasons that I don't feel like specifying.
> 
> If I didn't mention you, you're probably under #5.


B'aww Zora. Thank you~ =3 Awesome Points, whoo~ ;;Flattered;; If you ever need anyone to help you through stuff again, Arylett is here. =3

Also, that fight WAS awesome. >DDD Oooh it was so much awesomenocity that I wish I could do it again~


----------



## opaltiger

Tailsy said:


> Aw, I still love you. :3


really? ;;


----------



## Tailsy

opaltiger said:


> really? ;;


yup.
[maybe a little more than vee :o]


----------



## opaltiger

Tailsy said:


> yup.
> [maybe a little more than vee :o]


my life has meaning again!


----------



## surskitty

don't worry opaltiger

you're still loved


----------



## #1 bro

I didn't really have a top five in mind tbh but I guess it would be Eevee, Altmer, Number 100, VPLJ, and Music Dragon, in no particular order.


----------



## Abwayax

here's my top 5

5. (space for rent)
4. Number 100
3. Strangy
2. Eevee
1. Number 100

yeah that's right I'm in it twice BECAUSE I CAN DO THAT


----------



## Dewgong

1. Eevee
2. Furret
3. VPLJ (Too lazy to type it. x___x)
4. surskitty
5. Altmer

...

798. Dewgong (or the amount of members we have, making me dead last.)


----------



## octobr

lol, i'm on lists

that's dumb, I'm a jerk.


----------



## Dewgong

OH MY GOD

I FORGOT TO PUT VERNE ON THE LIST

Seriously, I meant to x___x

Well pretend you're number one. And you aren't a... well you are a jerk but I love it.


----------



## Altmer

ok my top 5

is kinda like

0. Altmer ('cause I break every rule)
1. Tailsy
2. opal
3. Cryssy
4. vee/vplj
5. everyone else


----------



## Vyraura

do I smell popularity bitching incoming
i hope not doesn't seem like it
(bandwagon time)

1. Vee
2. Ruby
3. Dewgong_eru_
4. Zeta
5. this space for rant


----------



## Jolty

ok fine I will post a bloody list

1) JJHF (includes Tailsy)
2) me
3) Altmer
4) everyone else

the end


----------



## Dewgong

...I am... third on somebody's list? 

I don't know what to say, except... I don't know.

If you guys are wondering why I always overreact over little things like this, it's because when somebody puts me in a favorites list, or mentions me with something like that, it's a huge deal. It's happened to me... once. When somebody likes me, I react more than the people who are used to it. 

Thank you, is what I should say.


----------



## goldenquagsire

cheer up love

i'm not even ON anyone's list


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Hahaha why am I on people's lists i feel appreciated ;w;

Anyway erm, I hate making lists with people because I'm afraid they'll be upset at not being on/being on/being at a lower place than expected on the list.
So in no particular order: Altmer, Ruby, opaltiger, Verne and Number 100. Most people are pretty cool, even though I get pissed off at Time Psyduck, Tropiking, Drifloon Rocks, Buizel and Ice Tiger. And to a lesser extent o_O, Aquiana, Mudkip and people who try to be hilarious by being random but just end up making me want to punch them in the face until it's nothing but a bloody pulp.

Yep.


----------



## Tailsy

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> ... people who try to be hilarious by being random but just end up making me want to punch them in the face until it's nothing but a bloody pulp.
> 
> Yep.


I hope you're using knuckledusters for that. :[


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Tailsy said:


> I hope you're using knuckledusters for that. :[


What do you think I am, a beginner?


----------



## octobr

I really like people like terry t and flora and ashes.


Never are we short on the luls when they're around. Please never leave ever.


----------



## Bombsii

Mewtwo, and Degongeru would be on there somewhere, also Vyraura would possibly on there, he's good on advice


----------



## #1 bro

oh you know who I love?

CELESTIAL BLADE


----------



## Jolty

Zeta Reticuli said:


> oh you know who I love?
> 
> CELESTIAL BLADE


DAMN I SHOULD'VE PUT HIM ON MY LIST

best member _ever_


----------



## Dewgong

TheOtherOne, I barely even know you... why am I one of your favorite members? Just curious.


----------



## Harlequin

woe i am haetd thx guys 

:(


----------



## octobr

i like you harle :c we buddies


----------



## Altmer

i like harle and verne


----------



## octobr

Wow really what but I'm totally obnoxious. I wouldn't like me if I wasn't me. Fortunately I am so.


----------



## Tailsy

Okay um

VERNE SUCKS


----------



## octobr

;3 aw. I never knew.


----------



## nastypass

harle you're too gay to be on lists  :c


----------



## Bombsii

If anyone knows me can they do me next? Tailsy Rocks!!! Btw

Verne is'nt okay but I don't like yer avatar, sorry (this is'nt like me)


----------



## Furretsu

TheOtherOne: You fall under the group of annoying kids with the obnoxious sig + bad English.


----------



## Dewgong

TheOtherOne: You're nice... I guess, but I must agree with Furret.


----------



## Bombsii

Dewgongeru said:


> TheOtherOne: You're nice... I guess, but I must agree with Furret.


Errm...All right then :^) I don't mind being annoying and obnoxious


----------



## Cadet

Furretsu said:


> TheOtherOne: You fall under the group of annoying kids with the obnoxious sig + bad English.


Au Contraire! Whats wrong with that? Its how people live their lives, you don't have to be negative all the time

and BTW (Ook sorry BTW is'nt in the Dictionary)
You also fall into the group of annoying people who always have to criticise.

I don't really like Walker sometimes and TERRY.T I don't like him much.
But everyone else on here I love!


----------



## Ruby

I thought Vyraura hated me.


----------



## Altmer

Ruby said:


> I thought Vyraura hated me.


dw I like you ruby


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Uh, what do people think of me? (I think I'll get some mixed responses here.)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Altmer said:


> dw I like you ruby


me too
GROUP HUG <333


----------



## Bombsii

I like you Kai!

@ Cadet-Ermm.... Woah it did'nt need that.


----------



## opaltiger

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> me too
> GROUP HUG <333


ALL WE ARE SAYING

IS GIVE PEACE A CHANCE

...

sorry, it seemed appropriate


----------



## Altmer

i give peace a chance

to be at one with myself and nature

*smokes dope and listens to Jimi Hendrix and Pink Floyd on vinyl*


----------



## Eevee

hey guys what is up itt

who wants to hear from my loud mouth


----------



## Altmer

i do if you pay me $1

edit I'd also do it paying you money but I would look like I'm your groupie cocksucker or something


----------



## opaltiger

Eevee said:


> hey guys what is up itt


hey vee we are giving peace a chance

want to join in


----------



## Desolater66

Whooooooooooooooooooooo Cares Honestly unless your writting a book or a repot or anything.


----------



## #1 bro

Desolater66 said:


> Whooooooooooooooooooooo Cares Honestly unless your writting a book or a repot or anything.


Every single respected member on this forum. 

If _you_ want to be respected too, I would advise you to do the same.


----------



## Tailsy

Actually 95% of the respected people on this forum lack the use of capital letters.


----------



## #1 bro

Well, yes. Typing without capital letters and/or periods is accepted, but mispelling words and misplacing apostrophes isn't. You can call it hypocritical, but that's the way it is. My point still stands; Desolator doesn't need to use capital letters to be accepted, but he _does_ need to spell things properly.


----------



## Desolater66

OK then, well I have a question for you guys then.
Why so serious?


----------



## Ruby

We want to be able to quickly understand what you're saying.


----------



## Desolater66

Well that's understandable ill type correctly.


----------



## Furretsu

Eevee said:


> hey guys what is up itt
> 
> who wants to hear from my loud mouth


Eevee, I love you. And I mean disagree on a lot of things, but it's entirely impossible for me to hate you because of it. And that's something I feel exclusively for you. So uh. >P Yeah.


----------



## Furretsu

nah I don't love vee as in hot gay fur sex, I love him more as in admiration :P


----------



## Dewgong

I DO

I LOVE VEE AS IN HOT (not gay) FUR SEX


----------



## Sylph

Ok, now it's time for Moony to tell you guys what I think~

FM: You know i love ya, hun. You just drive me nutz

Stormie: Tis always fun to play around with our characters. Our latest plot shall be fun >3

Arylett: You make me laugh and weep about your characters at the same time. Poor pup, lil' Atnura is troubled.

KQueen: Awsomeness. That's all that has to be said.

Zora: You are pretty cool. Thanks for the avi

Black Yoshi: You keep things funny and interesting. Xhan is such a card.


----------



## Dewgong

HEY HEY HEY 

I'M HERE

>:(


----------



## Dewgong

NOBODY CARES ABOUT US ;     ;


----------



## Abwayax

Dewgongeru said:


> NOBODY CARES ABOUT US ;     ;


you must have somehow acquired Number 100 Syndrome


----------



## Furretsu

it's ok guys better apathy than hatred :( *sulk*


----------



## Abwayax

I personally would prefer hatred, myself.


----------



## Dewgong

Number 100 syndrome... 

I've had this forever.


----------



## Retsu

Cheer up, Dewgong! You know I think you're great.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Dewgongeru said:


> HEY HEY HEY
> 
> I'M HERE
> 
> >:(


I LIKE U DEWGONNNGERU


----------



## Eevee

Altmer said:


> I'd also do it paying you money but I would look like I'm your groupie cocksucker or something


well

aren't you

:9

we don't really interact a lot really so idk  :V  you are cool but seem to take the forums about as seriously as I do if even that



opaltiger said:


> hey vee we are giving peace a chance
> 
> want to join in


peace is for hippies and queers

real men punch everything

_everything_


opal you are brilliant and awesome and need to be in some sort of sane time zone so you are around more often  >:(



Desolater66 said:


> Whooooooooooooooooooooo Cares Honestly unless your writting a book or a repot or anything.


there are no words



Tailsy said:


> Actually 95% of the respected people on this forum lack the use of capital letters.


90% of that is me fyi

it delimits posts you probably don't need to bother reading

tailsy you are p. cool but you are also in Nowhere Standard Time so you are only all up ons #tcod when I'm asleep or working  >:(  all of you eurofags need to move to Freedomland stat



Furretsu said:


> Eevee, I love you. And I mean disagree on a lot of things, but it's entirely impossible for me to hate you because of it. And that's something I feel exclusively for you. So uh. >P Yeah.


B3

furret you are bright and creative and generally pretty swell when you aren't beating yourself up or being a pretentious musicfag

should work on those



Furretsu said:


> nah I don't love vee as in hot gay fur sex, I love him more as in admiration :P


sorry, one begets the other!



Dewgongeru said:


> I DO
> 
> I LOVE VEE AS IN HOT (not gay) FUR SEX


oh god

dewgong I think you are probably cool and interesting but it's hard to tell because most of your interaction with me is either this weird semi-faux-stalking or telling me that you peed on my furniture

I mean

seriously









Number 100 said:


> you must have somehow acquired Number 100 Syndrome


dude you like didn't even post before this incarnation and suddenly I see you everywhere

I keep catching myself wondering if you're a gimmick rename of someone I know better seriously what is going on

all cool though brah  *thumbsup*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I LIKE U DEWGONNNGERU


as livejournals go you're okay I guess but frankly I can only read so many entries about how putin's worried that everyone secretly hates him before it gets old, you know

dude should man up

and tell him to stop posting quizzes, nobody cares which lord of the rings character he is most like ok


----------



## Altmer

> well
> 
> aren't you
> 
> :9
> 
> we don't really interact a lot really so idk :V you are cool but seem to take the forums about as seriously as I do if even that


It's a crime not to sacrifice everything on the altar of humour.


----------



## Music Dragon

Furretsu said:


> it's ok guys better apathy than hatred :( *sulk*


Pfft!

I wish you would stop it. You know people love you!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Eevee said:


> as livejournals go you're okay I guess but frankly I can only read so many entries about how putin's worried that everyone secretly hates him before it gets old, you know
> 
> dude should man up
> 
> and tell him to stop posting quizzes, nobody cares which lord of the rings character he is most like ok


b-but everyone needs to know which naruto character i am ;~; uguuu


----------



## opaltiger

> peace is for hippies and *queers*
> 
> real men punch everything
> 
> everything


hmm.



> opal you are brilliant and awesome and need to be in some sort of sane time zone so you are around more often >:(


that's okay, I make up for it by being on at obscene hours. unless there's school. >:( school is to blame!



> 90% of that is me fyi


and I am most of the rest of the 5%

now to reply

vee you are an awesome person because, 99% of the time, the things you say are worth listening to, either because they a) raise interesting points b) are educational or c) are humorous (+/- 1%)


----------



## Altmer

opal is awesome too. typing from wii ftl or I would elaborate


----------



## surskitty

Eevee said:


> dude you like didn't even post before this incarnation and suddenly I see you everywhere
> 
> I keep catching myself wondering if you're a gimmick rename of someone I know better seriously what is going on


Abwayax who probably had a different username on vB.


hi guys I either don't care, hate you, or we are some variant of Vitriolic Best Buds (although not necessarily with the 'best' part: it tends to take me very little time before I will start snarking with the expectation that whoever I am talking to does not take me seriously ; ; YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU ALL REALLY)  also it is incredibly difficult to be put in the second category while the first is default and the third requires all of saying something interesting ; ;


----------



## Dewgong

Retsu said:


> Cheer up, Dewgong! You know I think you're great.


I know, I know... 



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I LIKE U DEWGONNNGERU


It means a lot to know that somebody like you... likes me... c:



Eevee said:


> oh god
> 
> dewgong I think you are probably cool and interesting but it's hard to tell because most of your interaction with me is either this weird semi-faux-stalking or telling me that you peed on my furniture
> 
> I mean
> 
> seriously


Well, I didn't want you to think that mysterious smell came out of nowhere...

I take it as a great honor to be seen as 'probably cool and interesting' by Eevee.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Number 100 said:


> you must have somehow acquired Number 100 Syndrome


Yes I have, what's the cure?

I'd really like honest opinions from anyone!


----------



## nastypass

NWT said:


> There is a serious lack of me in this thread.


----------



## octobr

Dewgong would be a lot cooler if you were a lot less annoying. 'Blah blah blah look at me I'm magix no one really likes me blah [something ridiculous to get attention].'

Same with retsu, cept a little less. The more you pull this 'i hate me, SO LET'S START A NEW ACCOUNT' crap the more I get bored of you. :c

Nwt and walker are totally neat. Neato neato neat.


----------



## Retsu

Verne said:


> Dewgong would be a lot cooler if you were a lot less annoying. 'Blah blah blah look at me I'm magix no one really likes me blah [something ridiculous to get attention].'
> 
> Same with retsu, cept a little less. The more you pull this 'i hate me, SO LET'S START A NEW ACCOUNT' crap the more I get bored of you. :c
> 
> Nwt and walker are totally neat. Neato neato neat.


Fair enough - however, I felt in my mind it was truly necessary.


----------



## Dewgong

I'm not trying to get attention.


----------



## Abwayax

Dewgongeru said:


> I'm not trying to get attention.


sure you're not

every post in this thread is an attempt to get attention. that is the purpose of this thread.


----------



## Dewgong

That was a joke.

I wasn't being serious. 

I'm also talking about outside this thread.


----------



## Altmer

Verne said:


> Dewgong would be a lot cooler if you were a lot less annoying. 'Blah blah blah look at me I'm magix no one really likes me blah [something ridiculous to get attention].'
> 
> Same with retsu, cept a little less. The more you pull this 'i hate me, SO LET'S START A NEW ACCOUNT' crap the more I get bored of you. :c
> 
> Nwt and walker are totally neat. Neato neato neat.


what about me Verne


----------



## octobr

Dewgong: 

take a yoga class




altmer I have honestly no idea what you're like you uh you listen to music and you disregard capitalization which is a-ok with me but uh


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

i miss altmer ):
and i hate the sprite forums so it's like a double-whammy


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

Me too.

*sigh*

D:

EDIT: Wait a second he was on this morning.


----------



## Tailsy

All he would've been able to see would be the 'LOL YER BANNED' message, I believe.


----------



## Bombsii

Yeah that cynical, sacrcastic, negative response he would give to anyone and anything... yeah I miss that especially

also Tailsy rocks
*partly cos of the Who avatar*


----------



## Tailsy

I just like his expression. xD It's like "8D I'M SO HAPPY TO SEE YOU now I'm going to fuck up your shit with my sonic screwdriver, lol"


----------



## Bombsii

doctor who just so rocks though huh? 
You do rock though, other Butterfree who's for the reaosn we're all here, yuo're my favourite Moderator/Administrator!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Tailsy said:


> I just like his expression. xD It's like "8D I'M SO HAPPY TO SEE YOU now I'm going to fuck up your shit with my sonic screwdriver, lol"


At first I thought you said 'now I'm going to fuck the shit out of you w/ my sonic screwdriver' which wouldn't be too bad because I'd like to see the current Doctor get his rape on.


----------



## Eevee

The Ninth would work much better in a rape capacity imo.


----------



## ultraviolet

Yes, definitely. He's got that creepy-stranger-in-an-alleyway look. The 10th Doctor is too cute for such things~


----------



## goldenquagsire

yeah, the Ninth would be scary 



but getting raped by the Tenth? you'd have a smile on your face all the way through :3


----------



## ultraviolet

> but getting raped by the Tenth? you'd have a smile on your face all the way through :3


Hey, it's only rape if you don't want it~!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

What about an all-doctor orgy.


----------



## Bombsii

Alright ! this is good stuff, you lot heard about that dr who porn? eewww....
Though wouldn't mind Martha or Rose in bed...


----------



## Tailsy

Ten is only attractive... 

Actually HE isn't. David Tennant sounds much better with his normal accent. :3 

(I agree though, Nine would probably be a better rapist in terms of appearance even though I liked him)


----------



## goldenquagsire

> Alright ! this is good stuff, you lot heard about that dr who porn? eewww....


lern2rule34



> Actually HE isn't. David Tennant sounds much better with his normal accent. :3


this is a hard choice by far.

both are utterly AWESOMESAUCE.



buuut, the scottish accent wins out in the end.


----------



## Gamma Ray

what about russian accents

i'm so pissed my german accent doesn't come through like I'm from Moscow


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Russian accents give me a raging hardon.


----------



## Gamma Ray

let's make out in the kremlin we all know vladimir putin is gay


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

How dare you suggest such a thing, peasant, Vladimir Putin ain't nobody's bitch.

what time?


----------



## Gamma Ray

*slips you a note*


----------



## .GoreTuzk

*Retsu/Furretsu*: I think you toot your own horn too much and act a bit arrogantly, but I don't dislike you.
*Full Metal Cookies*: I like your style.

Those are the members I have a formed opinion on.


----------



## octobr

Talk more about me guys I'm important too you know whatever happened to my feelings God fuck you all.


----------



## .GoreTuzk

Verne said:


> Talk more about me guys I'm important too you know whatever happened to my feelings God fuck you all.


No one's talking about me and you don't see me complaining. I don't have an opinion on you, if I did I would've said something.


----------



## Tailsy

.GoreTuzk said:


> No one's talking about me and you don't see me complaining. I don't have an opinion on you, if I did I would've said something.


I uh, think you might have missed the point.

To be honest I only have a real opinion of somebody if I dislike them, which I rarely do. P: If I don't like you you're very, very annoying.


----------



## ultraviolet

> Actually HE isn't. David Tennant sounds much better with his normal accent. :3


Yes! I wish he'd use his normal accent instead of his fake one in the show... I love his accent. 
Tailsy, I'm becoming increasingly convinced that we are like-minded~


----------



## Tailsy

ultraviolet said:


> Yes! I wish he'd use his normal accent instead of his fake one in the show... I love his accent.
> Tailsy, I'm becoming increasingly convinced that we are like-minded~


-frowns srsly-

DO YOU LIKE GOBSTOPPERS?


----------



## ultraviolet

_KIND OF._

QUESTION IS, DO _YOU_?


----------



## Dewgong

I like them. :)


----------



## Tailsy

ultraviolet said:


> _KIND OF._
> 
> QUESTION IS, DO _YOU_?


BUT OF COURSE! ONE CANNOT LIVE WITHOUT THE SWEET, SWEET CANDY FROM GOBSTOPPERS.


----------



## Harlequin

I AM NOT TOO GAY TO BE ON LISTS

/reference to something pages back


----------



## Harlequin

I am too gay to be on that list! BUT I could go on a list of monosexuals.


----------



## Espeon

Huh?

Lol, gobstoppers. I've never had one. I don't really fancy shoving a ball of pure sugar into my mouth,


----------



## Retsu

I wish I knew what any of you crazy Brits were talking about.


----------



## Tailsy

Retsu said:


> I wish I knew what any of you crazy Brits were talking about.


Jawbreakers.


----------



## Retsu

I know what Gobstoppers are. We do have them here.


----------



## Ruby

We're the ones who pronounce our words properly, AK.


----------



## Retsu

Yes, but your government likes to suck on our government's cock.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

all lies
who'd want to tap gordon brown i mean christ

edit: though obama/cameron i can sort of approve of


----------



## DeadAccount

So, uh, what do you guys think of me?

I'll reply as you comment on me, yeah?


----------



## Retsu

Charteon, I like you. You did come off as annoying when you first joined, but you've improved a great deal. Don't ever change. =P


----------



## surskitty

You're fine but please don't go on about veteran members.  :| I don't know if you still do that - don't think I've talked to you for a while! - but ughhhh

otherwise you're pretty okay


----------



## opaltiger

> You're fine but please don't go on about veteran members.


to add to this _please_ never insinuate you want to be a mod ever again. it is very very annoying.


----------



## Tailsy

I like Charteon but Retsu doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Dewgong

I love you Tailsy


----------



## Ruby

surskitty said:


> You're fine but please don't go on about veteran members.  :| I don't know if you still do that - don't think I've talked to you for a while! - but ughhhh
> 
> otherwise you're pretty okay





opaltiger said:


> to add to this _please_ never insinuate you want to be a mod ever again. it is very very annoying.


Didn't all this happen years ago?


----------



## ultraviolet

Tailsy said:
			
		

> BUT OF COURSE! ONE CANNOT LIVE WITHOUT THE SWEET, SWEET CANDY FROM GOBSTOPPERS.


I'm too impatient for gobstoppers... also sometimes they don't fit in my mouth. D:


----------



## surskitty

@RUBY: No.


----------



## Jolty

haha rambling about being veteran members... I did that lmao

Haven't heard much about what people think of me yet

Charteon: you seem a lot more mature these days than you did before :) any thoughts of you being annoying have probably gone now lol


----------



## Bombsii

I haven't seen you around much NWT, but you seem pretty awesome...


----------



## CNiall

DarkArmour vaguely annoys me with an animated, scrollbar sig and then making a weird thread proclaiming that he has 'regenerated' for no apparent reason.


----------



## #1 bro

Jolty, you are Ms. Awesome.


----------



## Eevee

Jolty said:


> Haven't heard much about what people think of me yet


I haven't seen you since your sandy-vagina phase really


----------



## Harlequin

I want a sandy vagina :( they seem cool

jolty how did you get yours


----------



## Tailsy

NWT said:


> DIY sandy vagina
> 1. get a vagina and sand
> 2. put sand in vagina. use glue for lubrication and stability if needed.


* note: if you are female and have no possession of vagina, may have a problem with this DIY.


----------



## Jolty

Harlequin said:


> I want a sandy vagina :( they seem cool
> 
> jolty how did you get yours


Uhh I think it was to be a huge PMSy bastard
and be 14


----------



## Harlequin

Jolty said:


> Uhh I think it was to be a huge PMSy bastard
> and be 14


oh

then i sort of have instafail here then

carry on


----------



## Scout

Arylett is so nice in chat! First friend made here and so nice! I wonder what's she's really like when not tired?

Well, Arylett is awesome!! ^_____^


----------



## Autumn

(1000th post in this topic xD)

I'd like to know how I'm thought of. I'll comment on you if you comment on me. *is really paranoid about how she's viewed even though she has no reason to be* Thanks in advance. ^^


----------



## cheesecake

I wanna know how I'm thought of around here :O
Am I too annoying for you guys :/

EDIT: Leafpool I don't see you around too much but from what I can see you're cool. You're not annoying or anything and you know what you're talking about xD


----------



## Autumn

cheesecake: You can be annoying, but a lot less so than some other people I see around here. Not annoying to the point of *headdesk*-worthy, though. 

... yeah, I absolutely fail at this Dx


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Leafpool - Hmm, you're not too bad. And you seem decent and intelligent. But I don't really have much of an opinion towards you, it's really just neutral.


----------



## Autumn

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Leafpool - Hmm, you're not too bad. And you seem decent and intelligent. But I don't really have much of an opinion towards you, it's really just neutral.


And much the same holds toward you. :P You're cool and you're a good RPer, so... uh... yeah. *can't think of anything else to say*


----------



## Abwayax

Leafpool, I'd have to say that from what I can tell you're better than you were back in 2006ish.


----------



## Dewgong

Number 100 is awesome. :3


----------



## Bombsii

Can agree with you there


----------



## Autumn

Dewgongeru said:


> Number 100 is awesome. :3


This. :P


----------



## Fredie

The majority of people on this forum are pretty nice, one or two can be a little annoying sometimes. But on the whole I like pretty much everyone.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

The majority of the people on this forum are mature, intelligent, friendly and easy to get along with. Then there's Time Psyduck and Cellestial Blade.


----------



## Scout

Here's my inference and insights from reading the general messages on the board (even though I haven't post all that much, I can't really find any topics that I'm interested in):


This forum is very unique and I love being a part of it. I like how 'things' are 'ran' around here, it's creative.

I have been to forums that consists of sharper, more social, emotionally open, and individualistic members giving their effort involving in mature discussion and sharing of information.

There are a few here that are speedily progressing up to their level of objectivity and benevolence, but the majority here have the radiant potential to be. Plus, the majority here is smarter than most mundane teen boards I've seen.

Some here can be annoyed by my use of text smiley expressions ^_^ or the way I type (Like using those green tags >.>) but I'll let you know that I'm not seeking attention... Just expressing how I like my messages..! *.*


I'm not sure if there is reputation formed by any amount of collective thinking here but I don't believe one member is better than the other, simply different.


----------



## Dewgong

I don't think your text smileys are annoying. I use the myself. :3


----------



## Bombsii

Dewgongeru is cool, so is Number 100

I know some people can find me to be a bit irritating, not neccesarily annoying but yeah...


----------



## Dewgong

You're pretty cool, I guess. :3


----------



## Espeon

Dewgongeru is nice. I haven't spoke to her in ages though. It'd be nice to see you again once in a while.

As for MOST others on the page, I haven't formulated an opinion on you yet.

What's Espeob considered as?


----------



## Music Dragon

Espeon said:


> Dewgongeru is nice. I haven't spoke to her in ages though. It'd be nice to see you again once in a while.
> 
> As for MOST others on the page, I haven't formulated an opinion on you yet.
> 
> What's Espeob considered as?


Little Epseon [intentional!] already knows what MD thinks of him. You know, the whole you're-a-nice-guy-who-I-can-talk-to-and-who-makes-me-happy thing.


----------



## Harlequin

I make myself happy at night. :3


----------



## Music Dragon

Harlequin said:


> I make myself happy at night. :3


Making yourself happy isn't as much fun as letting Espeon make you happy...


----------



## #1 bro

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Then there's *Time Psyduck* and Cellestial Blade.


um

Time Psyduck might have irrational beliefs, but outside of the debating hall he is a perfectly fine forum member. basically, you're discriminating against him for his religion. this is not a good thing to do.


----------



## Scout

Zeta Reticuli, thanks for pointing that out! That's a good example why I feel the environment in this board is a bit tight. That's also what I mean by collective thinking that creates a subtle reputation system. It's uncomfortable for me to post around this board, usually because that feeling comes from some of the posts I've read that lacked integrity.

Like at any moment, anybody on this board can jump in and over-analyze my post. That would _stink_ XD, but I'm glad I point that out in this message. ^.^;


----------



## Harlequin

Zeta Reticuli said:


> um
> 
> Time Psyduck might have irrational beliefs, but outside of the debating hall he is a perfectly fine forum member. basically, you're discriminating against him for his religion. this is not a good thing to do.


his idiocy is something I don't like whether it's in the debating forum or outside of it. The debates forum isn't an island - people's actions in one forum will always carry over to other forums.

If A is an idiot in Forum B then I don't see why my view should change because he's posting normal stuff in Forum C because I still have the image of A being a dick in Forum A.


----------



## Scout

> If A is an idiot in Forum B then I don't see why my view should change because he's posting normal stuff in Forum C because I still have the image of A being a dick in Forum A.


Like I said, collective thinking. Another person can say that A is a dick and you would agree to it, it all resonates together and this board has an invisible hierarchy. Uncomfortable. =.=


----------



## CNiall

Scout said:


> Like I said, collective thinking. Another person can say that A is a dick and you would agree to it, it all resonates together and this board has an invisible hierarchy. Uncomfortable. =.=


I think Harlequin is capable of forming his own opinions of people. (as are most other people on tCoD)


----------



## goldenquagsire

> Like I said, collective thinking. Another person can say that A is a dick and you would agree to it, it all resonates together and this board has an invisible hierarchy. Uncomfortable. =.=


This is called a clique.

A clique will exist wherever you go, either irl or online. It is the foundation for much of humanity's social interaction. Complaining that a clique isn't automatically open and accepting of strangers is stupid and pointless. If you want to become a part of it - and this rule works globally - you must learn to follow the unwritten rules and mannerisms that come with the clique. Eventually, you will become accepted.

Honestly, people complaining about "invisible hierarchies" and "favouritism" really need to lern2socialisation.


----------



## Scout

Sure, he can form his opinions about others. But what I'm getting at is how his opinions can connect with others and how it pressures the person that they hold an opinion on. I'm not opening an obligation to stop that, just stating how irritable it can feel around here.

Though, 
I'm a weird one!!!! I actually like it, I like how stingy it feels here. I never really joined a board like this. It's unique to me. XDDD

*headdesk*


----------



## Dewgong

Espeon, I do remember talking to you a long time ago, you're nice too. :)


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Damn it, I've been asking for a little attention and have gotten pretty much nothing.  I'm feeling unloved. ;-;


----------



## Dewgong

I don't know much about you, but you seem nice. :3

I mean I've seen you around quite a bit, it's not like I ever talk to you though. :<


----------



## Shiny Grimer

My opinion:
Most of the people here are nice. There are some members that sometimes make my blood boil, but for the most part, I'd say this is a pretty enjoyable forum.

I haven't been posting a lot for some reason lately, so when I ask people what they think of me, they're like "who are you?" It's odd.

I miss some of the old members that used to go on here. Snow Charizard was always awesome for a laugh. Monkeysaurus reminded me of Eevee only about real-world situations. I always got Twisted Reality (whatever happened to him?) and Teenage Angst (Furret on IF TCoD) confused. :P


----------



## Bombsii

Butterfree is pretty cool
Awesome List:
Butterfree
Mewtwo
Kai
Number 100 
Scout
Dewgongeru
So was Altmer 

The only person who annoys me is Terry.T i'm not nasty to him just always find him annoying. Celestial Blade is a bit but he doesn't really affect me just his usual rambling about Digimon (which I hate) but that doesn't mean I hate him...


----------



## ultraviolet

Mkay. So Dewgongeru is awesome, MD is awesome, Dannichu is awesome. Don't really know anyone else much, but Mewtwo, Kai and DarkArmour just irritate me.

Do me do me do me


----------



## Music Dragon

ultraviolet said:


> Do me do me do me


Your boyfriend wouldn't like that.


----------



## Autumn

Koori Renchuu said:


> Damn it, I've been asking for a little attention and have gotten pretty much nothing.  I'm feeling unloved. ;-;


 qft :[ (I'm sorry, I just really want to know what people think... Dx)


----------



## ultraviolet

MD said:
			
		

> Your boyfriend wouldn't like that.


He doesn't like a lot of things. :/


----------



## Tailsy

actually today I decided I hate everybody.

-emoemoemo- |D


----------



## Music Dragon

Tailsy said:


> actually today I decided I hate everybody.
> 
> -emoemoemo- |D


Awww! Why is that?


----------



## Tailsy

BECAUSE EVERYONE EXCEPT ME
DOES NOT SMELL LIKE THIS AMAZING SOAP I FOUND IN THE BATHROOM

(it's like a sweet shop
IN SOAP FORM)


----------



## Harlequin

but Tailsy *you can smell colours*


----------



## Harlequin

but NWT

*I AM SUPERJESUS*


----------



## Tailsy

SUPERJESUS CAN SMELL EVERYTHING

INCLUDING YOUR MUM'S--
well actually no
he won't


----------



## Retsu

Harlequin said:


> but Tailsy *you can smell colours*


Tailsy is Helen Keller?


----------



## Tailsy

Retsu said:


> Tailsy is Helen Keller?


THAT'S WHAT YOU'D LIKE TO THINK

(no, I just snort a fuckton of crack)


----------



## nastypass

I feel lonely and unloved help fix it.  :[


----------



## Tailsy

... Crack?


----------



## Tailsy

Boo, I don't have any of that on me.


----------



## Evolutionary

I used to annoy people with signing my posts. Kee hee.*evil laugh*


----------



## Dewgong

You still kind of annoy me, ES, (if I may call you that, it's easier), but I like you. :3

I feel strange telling other people they are annoying when I'm annoying myself...


----------



## octobr

You're annoying.



_All of you._


----------



## Music Dragon

Walker said:


> I feel lonely and unloved help fix it.  :[


Aww. I don't love you.

...Uh, but, uh, I like you! Although I guess we should talk more.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*obligatory bawwing for attention*

...Please?


----------



## Tailsy

Verne said:


> You're annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> _All of you._


VERNE TRIES TOO HARD


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Zeta Reticuli said:


> um
> 
> Time Psyduck might have irrational beliefs, but outside of the debating hall he is a perfectly fine forum member. basically, you're discriminating against him for his religion. this is not a good thing to do.


It's not his beliefs, it's his circular reasoning and self-contradiction;
"I can prove things with evidence no one has."
Then:
"You need evidence to prove things."


----------



## octobr

Tailsy said:


> VERNE TRIES TOO HARD


Actually didn't try all that much! It was sort of an effort making that last line italicized, but I do anything to please my people.


----------



## #1 bro

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> It's not his beliefs, it's his circular reasoning and self-contradiction;
> "I can prove things with evidence no one has."
> Then:
> "You need evidence to prove things."


basically every theist ever either a) has this type of reasoning or b) doesn't think about their religion all that much. if you're going to say that Time Psyduck is an awful forum member because he is a theist, then you're basically taking 86% of the world's population off of your "potential friends" list.


----------



## octobr

Zeta Reticuli said:


> basically every theist ever either a) has this type of reasoning or b) doesn't think about their religion all that much.


Lol, what?


----------



## Dewgong

VERNE IS COOL

yay


----------



## Zeph

What's the current general opinion of me? I've been told that I've been getting better (Ie. Less noobish and/or annoying) recently, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ultraviolet

Attentionplz. D:

Zeph, I like you. But then I've always liked you. So I don't know if you're improving or not.
Although, you don't sing anymore.


----------



## CNiall

Zephyrous Castform said:


> What's the current general opinion of me? I've been told that I've been getting better (Ie. Less noobish and/or annoying) recently, but I'm not sure.


The decrease in singing is good; a++


----------



## Tailsy

Verne said:


> Actually didn't try all that much! It was sort of an effort making that last line italicized, but I do anything to please my people.


no not that :| just EVERYWHERE GENERALLY duh


----------



## Shiny Grimer

So guys, what do you think of me (that is, if you recognize me).

I'm suprised I haven't changed my name yet~


----------



## Tailsy

Your sig annoys me, because although I can read it I'm not a native French speaker :S


----------



## Espeon

Tailsy is aweomse but I'm getting bad vibes from her at the moment!

Verne is great! I like my daily dose of Verne.

Castform, the decrease in singing is an increase in respectability. Keep it up.

..., despite the fact I have seen your name around, I haven't ever had any contact with you. Oh well. I'm sure that could change.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Castycal - Ahahahahahahahaha! I think sometimes you can be a bit finicky about things, but you're a cool guy. Got some head on your shoulders, yes you do. That means I think you're smart, by the way. And I still like your RPing skills.  Don't worry about it, Arylett still likes you~ (And remember, HRA is WATCHING.)


----------



## nastypass

verne is the best thing since bread  \o/


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Tailsy said:


> Your sig annoys me, because although I can read it I'm not a native French speaker :S


Well if you can speak French fluently, I don't care if you're not native. I just don't want to talk to someone who makes the same mistakes as I. :P


----------



## Zhorken

Castform is improving and it's not related to singing.  jesus people is that all you can see


----------



## Retsu

... said:


> Well if you can speak French fluently, I don't care if you're not native. I just don't want to talk to someone who makes the same mistakes as I. :P


The same mistakes as _me_, not I. ;)


----------



## Dewgong

Castform I always liked you, REMEMBER WE'RE BEST BUDS 4EVER


----------



## Zhorken

Retsu said:


> The same mistakes as _me_, not I. ;)


No, that means something completely different that doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Dewgong

-sucks on Zhorken's arm-

I _LOVE_ YOU


----------



## Retsu

Zhorken said:


> No, that means something completely different that doesn't even make sense.


Hm? I always learned that you use "me" if the pronoun is not the direct object.


----------



## interim idiot

you use me if the pronoun is the direct object too

it is actually a shortening of "make the same mistakes as I [make]"


----------



## Espeon

Zhorken, singing and the greek were the two most irritating things about him to me.


----------



## Zeph

Dewgongeru said:


> Castform I always liked you, REMEMBER WE'RE BEST BUDS 4EVER


YAYZ

I still fail to see how the Greek annoyed so many people when I used it about five times across the forums (Not counting the Greek Pokémon Name thread, because I used the language there for a reason. Even though it did sort of fail.)


----------



## Fredie

What do people think of me?? I think that the majority of people on this forum are quite nice. A few are a little annoying but on the whole everyone is pretty nice.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Zephyrous Castform said:


> YAYZ
> 
> I still fail to see how the Greek annoyed so many people when I used it about five times across the forums (Not counting the Greek Pokémon Name thread, because I used the language there for a reason. Even though it did sort of fail.)


Well, I guess you just mentioned it a lot? I guess they saw the posts of yours that had greek in succession and it created the image of oyu beign a Greekophile or something.


----------



## Harlequin

I hate everybody. :(


----------



## Harlequin

You can ask regular Jesus about that. He's just a little bit dead but if you shout loud enough you might just get through.


----------



## Zuu

So will SuperJesus be crucified on a SuperCrucifix by the UltraRomans?


----------



## Zuu

NWT is a pretty cool guy. eh thinks tin cans are shiny and doesn't afraid of tentacles


----------



## nastypass

Dezzuu said:


> NWT is a pretty cool guy. eh thinks tin cans are shiny and doesn't afraid of tentacles


indeed.


----------



## Elfin

So, does _anyone_ think *anything* about me? Aside from the fact that I generally only post in RPGs...
And I'm probably annoying...
I'm invisible. >>


----------



## Zeph

... said:


> and it created the image of oyu beign a Greekophile or something.


"_Oh, Greek, you look so GOOD in that delicious alphabet of yours, I just wanna-_"

No.

Fredie/Wheel - Is awesome. Obviously. (That's based on real life BUUUT oh well.)


----------



## Ruby

By now it has probably been noticed that I've been posting whenever somebody, mostly Furret, says something about grammar, and not posting much else.  I've been so busy with real-life things that only Furret's grammatical tottering has been able to pull me away from them.  

Ignore directness and indirectness, AK.  Objective case: me, him, her, us, them, whom.  Subjective case: I, he, she, we, they, who.  In most sentences, you use an objective pronoun when it is the object of a verb, and you use a subjective pronoun when it is the subject of a verb.  I assume you knew that part already.

Now, a special rule applies when you use the words _as_ or _than_.  When you use those words you are comparing one thing with another: _I am taller than you_ is a comparison of _I_ and _you_.  The rule is that the two things being compared should share the same case.  _I am taller than she_ is correct - _she_ has to be subjective, because the other part of the comparison, _I_, is subjective.

_... talk to someone who makes the same mistakes as I_ is correct.    You are comparing _who_ with _I_.  Since _who_ is subjective, the compared pronoun, _I_, must be subjective as well.

For example, the two sentences _I love him more than she_ and _I love him more than her_.  The first sentence compares _I_ and _she_ - they are both subjective.  The second sentence compares _him_ and _her_ - they are both objective.  The result is that each sentence has a different meaning.  I love him more than she [loves him]: I love him more than [I love] her.


----------



## King Clam

Dezzuu said:


> NWT is a pretty cool guy. eh thinks tin cans are shiny and doesn't afraid of tentacles


I keep forgetting you've missed a few months of internet.


----------



## Zuu

Go die in a fire.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Zephyrous Castform said:


> "_Oh, Greek, you look so GOOD in that delicious alphabet of yours, I just wanna-_"
> 
> No.


Well, I meant that in relation to Japanophiles, the people who think that if something comes from Japan, it must be cool. I'm not saying you're like that, but I'm assuming that's how you came off to some people.

That would make quite an interesting fanfic, though.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Zephyrous Castform said:


> "_Oh, Greek, you look so GOOD in that delicious alphabet of yours, I just wanna-_"
> 
> No.


Well, I'm an Anglophile and I don't really want to shag the United Kingdom.
I mean I wouldn't mind too much but it'd be a bit awkward.


----------



## Nope

Evoli@ Well, you're really nice. I haven't seen your posts too much but I know you're nice.

Cal@ Is awesome with his songs and half-greek smiles :P You're an awesome spriter too :D

I'm an Anglophile too. Yay.

... Hi.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

;;Admits Anglophileness;; Just ask... all the English people on the forums that I've bugged. (Cirrus, ask Cirrus. She knows.)

Bakuphoon - You're sweet, you're cool, I like talking to you~!


----------



## Spoon

Bakuphoon-You seem very kind, and you're a wonderful spriter. Too bad I really don't know you that well.

 Arylett-You're very amusing, and I adore our interesting PM/VM conversations. You're a nice artist, who has very amusing ideas. And very understanding about my laziness, which doesn't need any understanding.


----------



## Nope

Thanks Arylett :D You're very nice and cool too, plus "slightly" odd.

Spoon- Thanks, I think you seem very kind too.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Foons - I adore our conversations too! Ahahaha, they are fun. You're cool, really. And really attentive, good at critquing art! You have just this eye... that can spot things. And you seem really sincere too, like an awesomely sincere person. And I'm just as lazy as you are, so I get it~


----------



## Jester

Zim. He is meh rival in the forum games. And i think of him as a Freinemy xP


----------



## Zhorken

I keep thinking that Midnight is our Midnight (i.e. #tcod's MidnightSaboteur).


----------



## Harlequin

Yeah, I had that thought, too. I was like "when did she get stupid?" and then I realised.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

I feel so invisible!  My my, I wish people would tell me what they felt about me!


----------



## Retsu

Does anyone else hear a faint voice in the distance?


----------



## King Clam

Dear Kettle,

You're black.

Regards,
Pot​


----------



## Jester

Don't judge me. You barely even know me.


----------



## Zuu

YOU DON'T KNOW ME YOU DON'T KNOW MY STORY YOU CAN'T JUDGE ME


----------



## surskitty

uwaaaa~~

nwt/dezzuu otp~~?


----------



## nastypass

pfft surskitty/Midnoot is way better


----------



## nastypass

FINE THEN have your little noot/skoot/newt/zuu >[


----------



## Dewgong

___/Dew? D:


----------



## Tailsy

Dewgong, nobody likes you. >:|

(also I clearly top everybody.
Except Verne.)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

everyone's my bitch.

iron my damn shirt.


----------



## Bombsii

Um.


----------



## Tailsy

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> everyone's my bitch.
> 
> iron my damn shirt.


Iron mine first. :[


----------



## Dewgong

Tailsy said:


> Dewgong, nobody likes you. >:|


I noticed.


----------



## octobr

Got that right.(





Tailsy said:


> Dewgong, nobody likes you. >:|
> 
> (also I clearly top everybody.
> Except Verne.)


)


Distribute!


----------



## Abwayax

Zhorken said:


> I keep thinking that Midnight is our Midnight (i.e. #tcod's MidnightSaboteur).


since when was this #tcod


----------



## Zhorken

how the hell did you get that?  o.O


----------



## Retsu

Obligatory cry for attention.

Give in.

_GIVE IN._


----------



## Dewgong

-give in-

;-;


----------



## Old Catch

I like Retsu. I like reading you posts in Entertainment... and the CC threads don't annoy me; they're just sad. D:

Dewgong is awesome. Hard tio describe... and you peed on Eevee's couch [?] ... but very awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Dewgong

I had to mark my territory, I couldn't just let it sit there...

His carpet in a few corners, and his microwave, too.


----------



## Old Catch

Dewgongeru said:


> I had to mark my territory, I couldn't just let it sit there...
> 
> His carpet in a few corners, and his microwave, too.


x3 You peed in or on his microwave? And isn't it HIS territory?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

BiPolarBear (Catchy, still getting used to be new name~) - Wheee! You are awesomenocity, yep. I love how you just play along with all my Weird Crazy Arylettopian antics. And you are so kind and so sweet and so caring, wow. Arylett salutes you! Good, good! You are a good friend of hers, uh-huh.


----------



## Music Dragon

Retsu said:


> Obligatory cry for attention.
> 
> Give in.
> 
> _GIVE IN._


Does anyone else hear a faint voice in the distance?

HOOHOOHOOHOO -


----------



## Dewgong

Eevee's microwave isn't his anymore.



Xikaze said:


> Dewgong is pretty damn cool


SO ARE YOU

JUST MORE THAN ME


----------



## Murkrowfeather

GONGG GONGG GONGGGGG

 Dewgongeru is amazing. :o In every way, she is superiorrrrr. xD


----------



## Dewgong

I'm not superior D:

Murkrowfeather is pretty awesome. :)


----------



## ultraviolet

Dewgongeru, you're sweet, MD is a silly dancing spring roll fanatic (<3), I hardly know MurkrowFeather but I think Arylett Dawnsborough is hilarious (love your vid by the way).


----------



## S.K

I din't like Retsu's old account, but now I like her. ^.^


----------



## Retsu

Yes. Her.


----------



## Dewgong

NWT's skin tastes salty and strange compared to the other skin I have licked.

<3


----------



## nastypass

itt retsu is a tranny and dewgong is a stalker

in an awesome way, though

Also, NWT, Strangy, and Verne remain p. cool.


----------



## Dewgong

Walker always reminds me of this kid in my social studies class.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Xikaze maeks cool things and he's a p. cool guy overall

you all know my opinion from pages ago, it is still the same.


----------



## Dewgong

did you ever give an opinion on me, because if you did I never saw it D:


----------



## Erif

I  EVERY1!!!11! 

Butterfree made this awesome site, so I heart her too. Also, ライチュウ. He has the coolest name in my opinion.


----------



## surskitty

Erif said:


> Also, ライチュウ. He has the coolest name in my opinion.


... what exactly is amazing about the name RAICHUU?


----------



## Dewgong

he thinks it's the coolest because it's in japanese


----------



## Erif

It's japanese? That makes it even cooler. >_>


----------



## Dewgong

いいえ　：（


----------



## Abwayax

I like Erif. S/he thinks that writing a name in a different writing system makes it instantly cooler. So if I got my username changed to 番号100 (which came out of Google translator, I don't even know if it's accurate or not but Erif doesn't actually know Japanese it seems so it wouldn't matter) I would become instantly AWESOME in their eyes

I wish it was that easy to make other people think highly of me


----------



## Erif

Fuck yeah you would.

I like 100 cause he's so smart. |:F


----------



## Jester

Dewgongeru is the queen of dewgongs!  ((Random ._.))


----------



## CNiall

Midnight's mangling of Leibniz's name makes me sad. A lot of people here vaguely irritate me (and I'm sure I irritate plenty of people, but ssh) but there's no-one on #tcod that I can think of whom I specifically dislike.


----------



## Dewgong

You were one of the first people I never saw on tcod, back when I was a new member, although I still haven't talked to you, I just see your name around everywhere. 

I like you... I guess? I don't know, I always kind of associated you with being a jerk for some reason. Probably something that happened a really long time ago but I don't remember, though the jerk part stuck with me.


----------



## ultraviolet

D: attention plz


----------



## Dannichu

I like you :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Danni - Is MEGAWESOMENOCITY. And rainbows. That too~ Oh pshaw, I needn't even say it. She knows how awesomenocity I think she is. 

ultraviolet - You seem pretty cool~


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

I have come to say that most everyone I know here is awesome. That is all.


----------



## ultraviolet

Danni said:
			
		

> I like you :D


:D :D :D I like you too~



			
				Arylett Dawnsborough said:
			
		

> You seem pretty cool~


Yay, I'm cool! I like you, you've got a great sense of humor.


----------



## Dewgong

I like utraviolet. :3

You have part of my name, and we used to talk all the time on msn but I don't know what happened, I enjoyed it. D:


----------



## CNiall

Dewgongeru said:


> I don't know, I always kind of associated you with being a jerk for some reason.


Most people think I am anyway so that fits fine. \o/


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

I haven't done this for a while, but what do people think of me?


----------



## ultraviolet

> You have part of my name, and we used to talk all the time on msn but I don't know what happened, I enjoyed it. D:


Different timezones, I guess. I know I haven't blocked you, that's for sure! :3

Lorem Ipsum, idk much about you, but I seem to remember you being in the Debating Hall fairly often.


----------



## Tailsy

CNiall isn't a jerk, he just needs a hug! :D
Lorem Ipsum... uh, I forgot what I think about you. You're just there AHAHA sucks to be you.
ultraviolet YOUR HATCHLING IS NO LONGER AN EGG YOU LAZY WORM
but otherwise you're coo' :3

[PAY ATTENTION TO ME?!]


----------



## Shiny Grimer

tailsy: You're cool in general. I think you're funny, too. Um, there's not much to say; you're productive and you've been here a while. That, and you're scottish. :0
CNiall: I'm pretty indifferent to you.
ultraviolet: you seem like a nice person.

The question is, what do you think about _me_?


----------



## ultraviolet

> ultraviolet YOUR HATCHLING IS NO LONGER AN EGG YOU LAZY WORM


Most of the time they grow so fast I don't get time to change it. I'll change it.
love you too~ xD



> ultraviolet: you seem like a nice person.


Thankyou. (: I can't say I know you very well, but you have french in your sig (god I love french) so I like you now. :3


----------



## PK

Tailsy: Awesome and scottish.
...:Pretty indifferent.
Ultraviolet: Seen you around, you seem nice.


----------



## Vyraura

Tailsy:
HONK HONK
BLARGH
HONK

I haven't eaten in 6 hours so that's the most useful thing I can say.


----------



## Zeph

CNiall - can be very harsh and blunt at times, but I'm generally neutral towards you.

Lorem Ipsum - don't know you very well. Apologies.

ultraviolet - see above.

Tailsy - what ... said, basically.

... - see Lorem and ultraviolet.

PK BLUE - see above.

Vryaura - see above.


...Wow, I know less people than I thought.

DO ME DO ME DO ME


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Well, you're somehow more likeable now than you used to be.

I don't mean this in a bad way - I mean as in I like you more now than before.


----------



## Taliax

ZC: Your  posts (along with Echo's) helped alot with many clues on the clue game (which I could still use some help on). You seem to be a nice person.

I don't know a lot of people yet. Most of the people I do know are in th Warriors fan club or post on the clue game and magikarp:TG threads.

Can anyone say something about me yet? I haven't posted much.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

ZC: Love your sprites, and for the most part enjoy your posts.

Tailsy: One of my more favorite Mods.

Everyone else on this page: Don't really know you.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Taliax - Don't know you. But... you've got a cool avvie. And a cool name. So umm... extra points for that.

PK Blue - Has a cool avvie. And a cool usertitle. Appears to be cool.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Arylett: Extremely fun in RPG's, and from your other post, you seem to Rock!

[insert=rockpicture]Here![/insert]


----------



## Espeon

CNiall said:


> Midnight's mangling of Leibniz's name makes me sad. A lot of people here vaguely irritate me (and I'm sure I irritate plenty of people, but ssh) but there's no-one on #tcod that I can think of whom I specifically dislike.


ME! ME! ME! YOU HATE ME! xD

Dannichu is not all rainbows.
...She never had her rainbows when we met up. I was shocked. :<

Tailsy is awesome. I pay lots of attention to her. In fact, to most of #TCoD. Well, with the exception of the few whom I fear dislike me with their entirety.

I have no idea who Taliax is but I do often misread their name as Tailsy and Halifax sometimes. Shoot me now.


----------



## Tailsy

Vyraura said:


> Tailsy:
> HONK HONK
> BLARGH
> HONK
> 
> I haven't eaten in 6 hours so that's the most useful thing I can say.


AWESOME, I LIKE DUCKS TOO

\o/

Also haha I'm totally not funny D: but thank you guys x3

Taliax seems nice although I've not seen you around a lot.
Erindor is... ummm... well I know you have a green Espeon avatar? D: 
I can never spell Vyraura's name right the first time. But you're coolio otherwise.

Uh anybody I haven't done earlier in the thread can beat me and ask for my opinion. xD I forgot who I've rambled about.


----------



## Dannichu

Espeon said:


> Dannichu is not all rainbows.
> ...She never had her rainbows when we met up. I was shocked. :<


Sssh, I was full of _rainbows and happiness_ and that's what really counts )<

Espeon is lovely-jubley. Woah, I haven't described anything like that in a very long time. You should come over to Canterbury to say hi sometime :)

Tailsy is fabulous. As is my non-evil twin PK :D Sorry I haven't been online much recently, by the way; coursework is killing meee~ ><

Arylett is the best thing since sliced bread. And since becoming a starving student, I've _really _come to appreciate the greatness of sliced bread.

I don't know Taliax very well, but if you stay around and post lots, I'm sure I'll love you~

... is very cool. The username always throws me, but as a human being, she's great. 

I like Castform. He makes me smile and always has the cutest avatars :3

UV is still tres awesome.

Also what the hell, the corner of my ctrl key is _melted_ O.o


----------



## Zeph

Dannichu said:


> I like Castform. He makes me smile and always has the cutest avatars :3


Aww, thanks. I think everything that can be said about you has been, but yeah. Rainbow-happiness-awesome-drawings-stuff :3


----------



## Terry. T.

Castform-You're quite nice...

Tailsy-You always use awesome avvies.

Dannichu-Your avvie's awesome.

And about me...?


----------



## S.K

Well, you mean well Terry, we all know that, plus your avatar is awesome! ;D hehehe


----------



## Rossymore

You seem warm and cuddly. I've always wanted my own Squirtle!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dannichu said:


> Arylett is the best thing since sliced bread. And since becoming a starving student, I've _really _come to appreciate the greatness of sliced bread.


;;Gives Arylettslicedbread;; =3

D'aww Danni, that's so sweet. I'm smiling right now~ You are, like I said, megawesomenocity. Completely and totally, uh-huh.


----------



## see ya

I'ma gonna say in one broad statement that, though some people can be a bit too harsh, and I haven't gotten to know any single person particularly well, this is one of the best-run and overall nicest boards I've ever been to. Really, you guys rule. :D


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Skymin said:


> I'ma gonna say in one broad statement that, though some people can be a bit too harsh, and I haven't gotten to know any single person particularly well, this is one of the best-run and overall nicest boards I've ever been to. Really, you guys rule. :D


We try our best to keep this place relatively drama free, it provides a conducive environment for fun.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Castform: You seem like a nice guy. Also, you have a good taste in avatars.
Arylett: You are... awesome. There's this little something about you I really like.
Kai:

I don't really know anyone here too well as a person, so I just post my impressions...

Eeh... what about me?


----------



## surskitty

i love everyone~~

even when I am angrrrrrry and irritable I still love everyone~~

sunshine and flowers and happiness and -- wait I forgot~~

tildetilde~~  ~\~[Z_Z]~/~ zzzzzzz wake me up when it's saturday zzz deadskoots can't type


hey danni hey


----------



## surskitty

shut up I have a point and I'm not afraid to poke people in the eye with it

assuming by 'point' i mean 'ballpoint pen'
although i'm not sure it's ballpoint
oh well who cares my pen is amazing and useful for EYE STABBING >:|!!


on a completely unrelated note, rrrrr i hate everything


----------



## Retsu

Will reply to anybody that comments on me. =o


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Retsu: Well, I don't see you here much, but you're nice as far as I can tell! Awesomsauce Cup.
ZC: I agree, your avatars are nice. Plus you're an nice guy. Awesomesauce Factory.
Terry: I must admit I find you annoying much of the time, but if you work on that, you're all right. Spoonful of Awesomesauce with a sprinkle of Annoyingcinammon
surskitty: I don't know why, but I find your lack of capitalization in your sentences endearing, instead of annoying. Cuppa Awesomesauce 

Anyone lika da me?


----------



## ultraviolet

Okay.

ZC: you're nice but I don't know you that well either. xD
Danni: back at cha, <3
Terry: you have good intentions but you usually end up saying the wrong thing accidentally, aww. xD
Arylett is hilarious. :3
Retsu (you used to be furretsu, right?) - I don't know you all that well, sorry.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Surskitty is irritable, yet fair, and I find that to be a nice quality in a Mod.

That was a compliment.


----------



## surskitty

Blastoise428 said:


> surskitty: I don't know why, but I find your lack of capitalization in your sentences endearing, instead of annoying.


O.o;;

Uh, thanks~?





Erindor the Espeon said:


> Surskitty is irritable, yet fair, and I find that to be a nice quality in a Mod.


could be bad if I hit mod buttons while angryfaecing but :/

thank you~


brain is dead; brb


----------



## Shiranui

-hasn't been here to recognize any name changes // pinpoint any exact members-

But TCoD has always seemed like the most literate (as a whole) forum I've been a member of, compared to... other places. I mean, as far as users go, I prefer you all over some other people I've been stuck with. :c


----------



## Evolutionary

^ I don't know who you are.


----------



## Zeph

Retsu: Since the new account you have got much (Forgive the tackiness) nicer than you used to be. You can still sometimes be a little harsh, but I can tell that (usually) you mean well. Or something. Other than that, I really don't know you very well.


----------



## ultraviolet

EeveeSkitty annoys me a lot. And Surskitty is my favourite mod~ Can't remember Shiranui but Ookami is like my favourite game on the PS2 so -shrug- I like you I guess.


----------



## MAYH

i wonder what you guys think of me i know i'm new but


----------



## goldenquagsire

> Will reply to anybody that comments on me. =o


New Retsu™ is actually quite an improvement. Less angst and a newfound acceptance that opinion and taste =/= fact, and yet still retains all the kickarsery of Old Furret™.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

ultraviolet said:


> Arylett is hilarious. :3


D'awww~ Well I guess it PAYS to Arylettdance around in Hats and Weird Jackets and proclaim yourself the Queen AND President of a fictional country. How much does it pay? Oh well... it's a hard job. It pays like *30. (* = Awesome Points) Oh and 7 Hilarious Points, which shall now be denonated with (=. So it's (=7. 

(And okay, at this point I really have NO idea what I'm Arylettrambling about now. I just... I go ON and ON and ON and I just do not stop. About absolutely nothing.)



Worst Username Ever said:


> Arylett: You are... awesome. There's this little something about you I really like.


Eee! That is so sweet! Thank you! Awww, Arylett's smiling some more~

Eeveeskitty - Is awesomesaucity, to borrow her phrase~ Ahaha, you amuse Arylett. And your avatar and liking of Final Fantasy only makes the Awesome Points go up.


----------



## CNiall

Shiranui is someone I've never seen before but using non-standard font size is doubleplus ungood; Eeveeskitty is pretty irritating :<


----------



## surskitty

ultraviolet said:


> And Surskitty is my favourite mod~


beebeep





CNiall said:


> Shiranui is someone I've never seen before but using non-standard font size is doubleplus ungood


esp. if some people are fond of viewing pages at 80% :(


----------



## Shiranui

...-goes to edit all of his posts-

love me. :c


----------



## octobr

boop a doop sometimes I think NWT picks his avatars to please me

Let me tell you sir, you are extremely successful. 

skoots is neato, newts is neato, noots is neato. Neatoots. Neaoots.

Retsu is still stooper obsessed with music chill man chill your whole i'm nice and wonderful/RAGE FUCK YOU ALL thing is weird take some birth control those really help with the mood swings


whoop and that verne kid sucks why do you tryyyy man


----------



## nastypass

Verne you do not suck.  :c

Also, I haven't seen him around much, but this 'Walker' person looks pretty cool, he seems like my kind of guy- oh wait


----------



## Dewgong

Shiranui said:


> ...-goes to edit all of his posts-
> 
> love me. :c


Looooove Meeeeeeeeee-eeee-eee~ Oh Pleaaaase, pleaaaase, pleeaaaase~

I love you and your sig is pretty :c


----------



## Taliax

I like most people here, but Retsu's avatars always creep me out. Arylett seems nice and Blastoise helped save me a lot of headaches. Surskitty, I don't know you but you creep me out anyway. I'm not exactly sure why, though.


----------



## PichuK

hm lesse..

WUE: I don't know you very well, so I'm pretty neutral with you.
surskitty: :D you are cool (also did you ever find out what species of duck they were?)
NWT: Don't know you very well, either, though you're pretty cool B)
Furret: You're fine, but for whatever reason I find you... intimidating? Not sure of the right word here.
Blastoise: You're pretty annoying.
ultraviolet: Woop woop high-five B)
Erindor: I do not know you /at all/
Eeveeskitty: You're annoying
Zeph: You're fine. :)
Terry: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 oh god terry


----------



## Coloursfall

lessie I wanna try this again. *does everyone on the page*

CNiall - I'm sort of intimidated by you, but you seem very smart. *nod*
surskitty - is pretty awesome.
Shiranui - I... don't know you.
Verne - Is witty. I like you :3
Walker - You're also very awesome. yep.
Dewgongeru - I think you're nice :D
Taliax - don't know you either >:
PichuK - I really like you :3

ok guys do me!


----------



## Zeph

surskitty - cool but sort of scary-ish at times.
Shiranui - all I know about you is that you know Mike and you used to colour all your posts.
Verne - the main thing that sticks out for me is that you really don't seem to like anyone (myself included) that isn't one of the 'cooler, older (As in, been on the forums for longer)' members. Sorry. But, as FMC said, you are clever and witty and some of your posts are amusing to read, in a good way.
Walker - similar to Verne but with much less hate towards people.
Dewgong - generally awesome but apparently very shy. You shouldn't be~
Tailax - dunno you very well.
PichuK - (Aww, thanks. I like being fine :3) very clever and good at spriting and art and awesome and stuff. And.
FMC - you're kind and have a good sense of humour, it'd seem. You strike me as one of the more 'happy' members.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

FMC - What ol' Castycal said~ Yes, you seem cool. Funny and energetic's the best way to put it. 

Castycal - Is awesomenocity, of course. Made of much awesomesmartness. Ahahahaha~ And many ideas, of Ze Horrid Thing, which are good. Oh and has a cool voice. And he is my Royal Story Teller! Ahahaha~ Yes, you are sweet and nice and cool, Arylett likes you muchly.

Of course, Ze Lett would appreciate any opinions on her, so feel free! So if you hate me with the intensity of several burning suns and wish a most horrid and cruel death about my horridly annoying and stupid Arylettrambling, you can go on and express it now.


----------



## surskitty

Verne said:


> whoop and that verne kid sucks why do you tryyyy man


Maroon doesn't suck: he blows.  Just ask Timmy.





PichuK said:


> surskitty: :D you are cool (also did you ever find out what species of duck they were?)


that's okay so are you and most of the people I don't actually comment on

Ken is an Indian Runner Duck!





Full Metal Cookies said:


> surskitty - is pretty awesome.


\o/~





Zephyrous Castform said:


> surskitty - cool but sort of scary-ish at times.


omnomnom your head

and right after I typed that, I thought of this and even though it is all in squiggle, it's still appropriate.  ... focus on what's inside the thought bubble, not the horrified guy picturing a guy eating a giant robot.

ETA: oh hey found the translated version.  Lower quality, though.  NOMNOMNOM


----------



## ultraviolet

> ultraviolet: Woop woop high-five B)


woop woop woop woop B)

CNiall I don't know you but _god _I love your sig. It makes me grammargasm.


----------



## CNiall

Full Metal Cookies said:


> CNiall - I'm sort of intimidated by you, but you seem very smart. *nod*


how exactly do I intimidate you?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

i like u shiranui :)


----------



## Philly

I respect you VPLJ.


----------



## octobr

> Verne - the main thing that sticks out for me is that you really don't seem to like anyone (myself included) that isn't one of the 'cooler, older (As in, been on the forums for longer)' members. Sorry. But, as FMC said, you are clever and witty and some of your posts are amusing to read, in a good way.


this is dum i hate more of those people than i hate normal people

Actually I don't like to discriminate, I just don't really like anyone sorry :c except for timmy cause he warms up my box

oh baby



also @ someone's comment about furret's creepy avatars i wish I knew what my password was to my photobucket account cause if i did i would show you creepy


----------



## Retsu

What's creepy about my avatars? Seriously, look at my gallery. None of them are creepy. :(


----------



## Espeon

Dannichu said:


> Espeon is lovely-jubley. Woah, I haven't described anything like that in a very long time. You should come over to Canterbury to say hi sometime :)


Are you calling me fat?

Retsu's posts are nice to see around the forums on most occasions. I'm pretty convinced they hate me but I'll live with it.

Same for Verne too...

Terry? Oh my, we have a problem there.

Taliax I know nothing about.


----------



## Taliax

Retsu: I don't know what's creepy about your avatars, they just creep me out for some reason.
Arylett: You seem friendly C:


----------



## Koori Renchuu

I feel invisible.  *SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT THEY THINK ABOUT ME!*


----------



## surskitty

GO AWAY I HATE YOU JUST LIKE I HATE EVERYONE


----------



## xkze

surskitty is a pretty cool guy
e hates everyone and isn't afraid of spiders


----------



## surskitty

THAT WAS _ONE TIME_ and it was right after one of my neighbors was bit by a brown recluse and her leg looked so gross for the next few _months_.  necrosis is nasty

SHUT UP XIKAZE YOUR MOM IS STUPID AND MADE OF FAIL


----------



## surskitty

you would know!


----------



## xkze

stop posting so people can continue to contribute to this thread properly >:| I want people to say things about me
I think surskitty is a buttface >:|


----------



## surskitty

shut up everyone knows this is postcount++; anyway RULE 14 i'm having a good time and that's what matters


I think the Kazoo is entertaining and also a facebutt.  If trapped in an elevator indefinitely with the Kazoo, I would even be willing to allow him to sing The Song That Never Ends without punching him in the face.


----------



## nastypass

Verne said:


> except for timmy cause he warms up my box
> 
> oh baby


;o



surskitty said:


> Maroon doesn't suck: he blows.  Just ask Timmy.


;o

in other news verne and I should totally do something timmy & uncle verne related

like a comic or something but with less fail


----------



## octobr

here's an idea

i find you


and you keep your eyes closed

and we'll play games, timmy


----------



## Dewgong

I didn't really think I was shy, I'm just so self-critical that I'm afraid to say/do anything. o_o

-hide-


----------



## Abwayax

I'm going to go on record as saying that, apart from that "top 5" list I posted way way back, I really don't like anyone else on this forum. Then again, I'm pretty much a misanthrope nowadays so I hate people by default


----------



## surskitty

Dewgongeru said:


> I didn't really think I was shy, I'm just so self-critical that I'm afraid to say/do anything. o_o
> 
> -hide-


ONCE, THERE WAS A GIRL NAMED DEWGONG.

SHE WAS VERY FOND OF PUTTING HERSELF DOWN SO THAT PEOPLE WOULD SHOWER HER IN COMPLIMENTS AND ... SHOWERS

IT WAS VERY SAD, REALLY, UNTIL... 

ONE DAY, SHE GREW ENOUGH EXPERIENCE POINTS TO LEVEL UP TO 14.96

SHE THEN SPENT THE REST OF HER DAYS MOLESTING MYSTERIOUS INTERNET MONKEYS

IT WAS VERY STRANGE





Number 100 said:


> I hate people by default


is this the "I actually hate you hate you" type of hating or the "I HATE YOU AND WANT YOU TO DIE!! now what were you saying again?" type of hating


----------



## Abwayax

probably the second type, usually I don't really "hate" people

just imagine I said "mild dislike" instead, I guess


----------



## Dewgong

I don't hate myself for compliments, it doesn't work anyways.

I really don't like myself. :x

I am slowly becoming less mean to me though. :) (I guess)

Koori Renchuu, uh I don't know you so I can't say anything.


----------



## ultraviolet

I tend to dislike newbies by default. But then I think most people do, so...




> I feel invisible. SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT THEY THINK ABOUT ME!


Uh, I would but uh, I don't know you that well sorry


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Restu: I like you personally, but sometimes you can be a bit... bleh D:
Espeon: You're awesome, from the looks of your posts.
Tailax: If I knew who you were, I'd say.


----------



## Harlequin

I AM IN LOVE WITH EVERYONE HERE

now do me, go.


----------



## surskitty

I sort of ♡d you, Harle, until I found out that you ♧ seals.


----------



## Tailsy

Harlequin said:


> I AM IN LOVE WITH EVERYONE HERE
> 
> now do me, go.


You're an interesting soul, oui?
Arylett's name mixes up its letters in my typing skillz and "Arylett[verb]" reminds me of Larissa and her Larissa[verb]s. 
Verne is the coolest dancin' pedo I have ever met.
surskitty never misses a beat. Except when I get them first.
Lorem Ipsum is... just... there.
ultraviolet I rarely notice all that much. D: I know you're Australian!
Xikaze is awesomesauce and thinks Alex Pettyfer is attractive which puts him up++ in my book!


----------



## Murkrow

You know how on Mario Kart, Daisy keeps on saying 'Hi, I'm Daisy!'? Well now every time I read Tailsy, I think 'Hi, I'm Tailsy!' in that voice.

I hope you're happy.


----------



## surskitty

Tailsy said:


> surskitty never misses a beat. Except when I get them first.


And that's not missing them: that's being differently timed.


----------



## Tailsy

SURSKITTY YOU'RE JUST SLOW ADMIT ITTTTT.

And haha Murkrow. 
Except I loathe Daisy. ;__; SHE ALWAYS BEATS ME IN MARIO KART WII
*ALWAYS*
EVERY FUCKING TIME.
I WILL NEVER GET THREE STARS ON 150CC CUPS.


----------



## surskitty

SHUT UP I'M NOT SLOW

YOU'RE ALL JUST FAST

GO DIE


----------



## xkze

Tailsy is pretty rad


----------



## Retsu

Sometimes I wonder if Tailsy will ever outgrow random white people in her signature and allcaps messages, but that's kind of a scary thought.


----------



## Tailsy

Retsu said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Tailsy will ever outgrow random white people in her signature and allcaps messages, but that's kind of a scary thought.


SO'S YOUR MUM, RETSU
SO
IS
YOUR
MOTHER

but what's wrong with random white people >:| in fact what is relevant about them being white--
have i ever had anybody ELSE in my sig ever come to think of it

(SO ZETTA SLOW, SURSKITTY.)


----------



## surskitty

I SHOULD KILL YOU FOR THAT

NO REALLY

AAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

I THINK

that surskitty's stuck on Caps lock.


----------



## surskitty

I totally am not!  I occasionally post with proper capitalization, rather than switching between all-lowercase and CAPSLOCK.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Hmm... I usually only do proper capitalization. Though usually not proper grammar.


----------



## Retsu

Tailsy, put this in your signature:







Might wanna resize it though.


----------



## Tailsy

I like Alex Pettyfer more, though. ):


----------



## xkze

why would you need to resize it
I think it would be perfect at that size



> I like Alex Pettyfer more, though. ):


OMG!! that means ur a racist!! stop postin all that damn racist crap!!


----------



## Retsu

In Tailsy's perfect world, everyone's white!


----------



## xkze

godwin's law


----------



## Tailsy

Retsu said:


> In Tailsy's perfect world, everyone's white!


In Retsu's mum's perfect world I'm the only one in it 8DD


----------



## Retsu

Seriously I don't know who the hell that kid is but he looks like a huge douchebag.

Here use my friend instead:







Her name is Lilith and she is my pet demon.

That watermark? It's dark magic. Don't fuck with her or you'll have one too.


----------



## Tailsy

Retsu that is actually creepy as shit. Watermark and all.

... Whatever you want to think, Xikaze.


----------



## Retsu

Do you want _frightening_?


----------



## Tailsy

The kid in the background has been zombified!

RUUUUUN


----------



## Retsu

I kinda like the chick in the wheelchair's socks though.


----------



## Tailsy

How much do you bet they're toe socks?


----------



## Retsu

Xikaze said:


> see look at racist tailsy go
> 
> NOT ALL BLACK PEOPLE ARE ZOMBIES, TAILSY god get some respect


But all black people _are_ zombies... hate to break it to you.


----------



## xkze

!!??


----------



## Retsu

You didn't hear?


----------



## xkze

aaaa


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Tailsy said:


> Arylett's name mixes up its letters in my typing skillz and "Arylett[verb]" reminds me of Larissa and her Larissa[verb]s.


Hmm... my name mixes up a lot of letters in typing skillz it would particularly seem. 

I wonder if she ever had.... Larissajuxtaposition? Yeah. There's Arylettjuxtaposition. What that even means, I don't know. Oh and there's not just verbs! There's nouns in there too... and an adjective every now and then. Like... Arylettjumpers. Oh and Arylettstupidity. And Arylettsomethingorother. And Arylettdoesnotandwillnotstopbecausethisistoomuchfun.

;;Looks at Creepy Zombie Picture;; And that is just o.O*!Worthy.


----------



## Ramsie

In general I think the people here are nice and fairly welcoming. Arylett's very nice. Besides that I don't really know anyone that well.


----------



## Murkrow

Retsu: Your avatars _are_ creepy. Not all of them, just some.
Xikaze: You seen cool because of your avatar 8). And I don't know how to pronounce your name. I just say 'zixaze'.
Arylett: You're the only person I know who can get away with your tilde overuse. Also I'm not sure why you use two semi-colons when you say what you're doing.
Ramsie: Don't know who you are sorry.


----------



## Music Dragon

Add a few pictures, and all of a sudden this thread becomes interesting again.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Retsu said:


> Seriously I don't know who the hell that kid is but he looks like a huge douchebag.


oh and errr most ppl on the forum are pretty cool, i like you guys.
some of you are dicks but most of you are cool.


----------



## Tarvos

vplj is pretty cool.

so is opal and so is ruby.


----------



## octobr

You people are fucking broken.

And most of you are pretty _queer_ if that's what you mean.


----------



## Tarvos

People are very _queer_ indeed...


----------



## octobr

_Queer,_ man. _Queer._

Queers gettin all up in our shit.


----------



## Tarvos

That's a queer idea.


----------



## octobr

Watershed said:


> That's a queer idea.


Yeah, I guess it is.

Here, how about you take my phone number and I'll meet you behind the bar, mk?


----------



## Tarvos

bring your STDs.


----------



## octobr

I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Tarvos

also surskitty is kinda neat


----------



## Retsu

Watershed isn't new, NWT...


----------



## surskitty

Watershed said:


> also surskitty is kinda neat


I am!


----------



## Tarvos

Retsu said:


> Watershed isn't new, NWT...


Oh really.


----------



## #1 bro

Is Watershed the person who I think he is? 

MAYBE


----------



## Tarvos

Watershed is a K.D. Lang album. That's where I got the name from...

I know who you are but what am I?


----------



## Dewgong

You are... I don't know

:x


----------



## Tarvos

Cool! I never thought you'd get it!


----------



## surskitty

It's such a shock, isn't it?


----------



## Tarvos

Shocking to the extreme!


----------



## Desolater66

I think too many people on here care too much about grammar.


----------



## Retsu

Desolater66 said:


> I think too many people on here care too much about grammar.


As long as posts are readable (like this one is!), then we're not exactly going to go all nazi on you.


----------



## Tarvos

Retsu is kinda cool.


----------



## Desolater66

Oh come on this is a forum for christ sakes and some  of you overreact as if someone  just said something unspeakable .

Why so serious but of cource if the typings readable then I like that.


----------



## Jetx

You just came into this thread and brought up that whole grammar thing again, even though we've all stopped caring a long time ago, and then started complaining about it all over again. Do you enjoy digging holes for yourself?


----------



## Retsu

Desolater66 said:


> Oh come on this is a forum for christ sakes and some  of you overact time I just said something unspeakable .
> 
> Why so serious but of cource if the typings readable then I like that.


Aw, and here I was getting my hopes up.

I had to scan through this message three times to completely understand it.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Desolater66 said:


> Oh come on this is a forum for christ sakes and some  of you overact time I just said something unspeakable .
> 
> Why so serious but of cource if the typings readable then I like that.


Why do you dig your own ban grave?  I'm serious, stop posting if you can't type in a readable manner.


----------



## Tarvos

Retsu said:


> Aw, and here I was getting my hopes up.
> 
> I had to scan through this message three times to completely understand it.


you got to it before I did

which is good because if I get around to yelling it'll fail quicker than you can say "BAND"

anyway Jetx is pretty cool


----------



## Espeon

Yes, I do like Jetx too.


----------



## Jetx

And he likes you. :)


----------



## Dannichu

...now I have to fight the urge to ship you two.


----------



## surskitty

that's okay danni

no one will judge you


----------



## Tarvos

that depends if she's shipping Jetx and Espeon or Jetx and me in which case I will have to protest despite liking him!


----------



## Harlequin

Espeon/Jetx/watershed OT3

this reminds me of my hardon for Trio OT3.


----------



## Tarvos

oh threesomes lucky us


----------



## Harlequin

everyone loves a threesome

especially god. did you know he's part of the original ot3?


----------



## Tarvos

house said so right


----------



## Espeon

NWT just wants to join in. :<


----------



## Espeon

Since when was any of this canon? xD


----------



## nastypass

since Jetx said he liked you back~~


----------



## Tarvos

Watershed.

But you can join too.

Fivesomes are awesomer.


----------



## Espeon

Screw it, we could just throw in the rest of the posters in this thread. Apparently, the bigger the better!


----------



## Tarvos

Oh a TCoD orgy. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Espeon

Good point. There are the annoying 10-year-olds and those with the mental age of 10. :<

Orgy cancelled.


----------



## nastypass

Espeon said:


> Good point. There are the annoying 10-year-olds and those with the mental age of 10. :<
> 
> Orgy cancelled.


I could be a bouncer if anyone here actually had the money to hire one


----------



## Espeon

I'm not paying you, slave! >:/


----------



## Abwayax

Espeon said:


> Good point. There are the annoying 10-year-olds and those with the mental age of 10.


and also that guy called number 100, boy is he a douche

anyway Watershed is a pretty cool fella, I think


----------



## Zuu

Watershed seems to be awesome and Retsu is the bomb.

and I don't know any of you other people.


----------



## surskitty

I'm ashamed.  I really am.  ;_;


----------



## Zuu

;_; i didn't see your posts


----------



## Abwayax

Dezzuu said:


> and I don't know any of you other people.


it's ok, I don't know any of you either

but from what I can tell, y'all are better than the kids at my school


----------



## surskitty

isn't that typically true of everything


----------



## Tarvos

most of the time it is

I think Dezzuu doesn't know me but everyone else does by now.


----------



## Espeon

NWT is great. So is surskitty. They should get married and they could be great and rule the world. They'd be great rulers.


----------



## nastypass

Dezzuu said:


> and I don't know any of you other people.


...

;   ;



Espeon said:


> NWT is great. So is surskitty. They should get married and they could be great and rule the world. They'd be great rulers.


skoot/noot is still better than this.  :|


----------



## Tailsy

wtf skoot/tailsy otp :(


----------



## surskitty

Walker said:


> skoot/noot is still better than this.  :|


quite likely yes





Tailsy said:


> wtf skoot/tailsy otp :(


[touches]


----------



## Zuu

OH GOD MY VIRGIN EYES I NEED AN ADULT


----------



## surskitty

[covers Dezzuu's eyes I'M OLDER THAN YOU OKAY]


----------



## nastypass

Dezzuu said:


> OH GOD MY VIRGIN EYES I NEED AN ADULT


STRANGER DANGER STRANGER DANGER


----------



## Tailsy

surskitty said:


> [touches]


[giggles]
touch me more~


----------



## surskitty

Tailsy said:


> [giggles]
> touch me more~


[...
...
... touches more]





NWT said:


> ...hot?


no one knows


----------



## surskitty

NWT said:


> /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


mukuro/america would never work

what with the
evil
and the
country

just no


(surskitty/tailsy is questionable but probably not crack)


----------



## Zuu

this topic has spun out of all control


----------



## Tailsy

surskitty said:


> [...
> ...
> ... touches more]


[squeaks]
REVOLUTIONARY WAR I WANT MY DIGNITY BACK


----------



## Tarvos

i kinda like Tailsy


----------



## surskitty

Tailsy said:


> [squeaks]
> REVOLUTIONARY WAR I WANT MY DIGNITY BACK


but
but
but ;_____;

give me back my tea then >:( and my ... weird toy things

also i'm going to go hug canada now sorry


----------



## Tarvos

they'll love you


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

NWT said:


> /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





surskitty said:


> also i'm going to go hug canada now sorry


----------



## Tarvos

fuck
yes
amazing


----------



## opaltiger

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> [image]


vladimir putin for president!

oh

wait


----------



## Tailsy

[wet her pants a little.]

FINE
YOU JUST
HUG CANADA
:( I'LL GO MOLEST SOME OTHER GAY
LIKE SPAIN


----------



## Tarvos

opaltiger said:


> vladimir putin for president!
> 
> oh
> 
> wait


actually his buddy Medvedev is president he is just PM


----------



## opaltiger

Watershed said:


> actually his buddy Medvedev is president he is just PM


shit, I thought it was the other way round

never mind then


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

yo who you think's pullin' the strings me or that swimmer pink floy deep purple led zeppelin faggot


----------



## Tarvos

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> yo who you think's pullin' the strings me or that swimmer pink floy deep purple led zeppelin faggot


we all know you are secretly the executive power but hush we need to keep the veil of democracy alive

love Dmitri the pink floyd deep purple led zeppelin faggot


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

dmitri i thought we agreed you wouldn't come on here man, that's not cool

meet me in my office in ten minutes and i'll show you what happens when you don't obey

ps: keep your faggy american and british music down god


----------



## Tarvos

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> dmitri i thought we agreed you wouldn't come on here man, that's not cool
> 
> meet me in my office in ten minutes and i'll show you what happens when you don't obey
> 
> ps: keep your faggy american and british music down god


Hey now, I'm pressy. Not you. But sure, I'll turn the volume down a bit. Just a bit.


----------



## Not Meowth

I'll just go through my friends list, I guess.


*Dark Shocktail:* I'll put her first because I have so much to say about her. I seriously have no idea where to start with Mil. She's a smart, sweet, kind, thoughtful, funny, considerate, wise, [insert 300 other positive adjectives here], _amazing_ girl. Ever since I met her about a year and a half ago on the Marriland Forums we've been inseparable. She's always there for me, whether I want advice, sprite comic help or just to chat endlessly. I could pretty much go on forever, so I'll just say she's absolutely the best friend ever and she means the world to me and stop talking ^.^;;

*Arylett Dawnsborough*: Her Royal Arylettness is pretty fun to be random with via visitor messaging =D ...and I've just realised how little I really know her. Some proper, serious conversations are in order methinks. XD

*Bonkenhi*: I don't quite know Bonki too well just yet, but he's quite an insane/fun guy =D 

*crazyrockboy*: He's been my friend for 5/6 years now, and is a pretty good guy. Fun to abuse be with and occasionally humourous. I rarely see him offline now he goes to a different school, but we still talk sometimes online.

*Dannichu*: Another person I don't know as well as I'd like to... she seems quite a nice person, and her drawings are out of this world.

*Flazeah*: Again, we're not very well acquainted (possibly since she so rarely seems to be on) but she also appears to be quite nice.

*Flora and Ashes*: My awesome little sister in spirit (apparently XD). Again, a very nice person, always fun to talk to. Though she probably thinks I'm a complete lunatic. XD

*L'il Dwagie*: I ish her chew toy :3 Anyway, her insanity can be amusing, and she's entirely dependent on chewing my ears, which she's forced to share with Milla. I have no objecton. X3

*Murkrow*: My constant partner in pointlessness. Without him I'd never be able to post our endless drivel which it shouldn't be legal to call "conversation". XD

*PurelyAmazing*: A good friend on Marr, and always a welcome member at the CB there. She's always fun to chat to, and together we discovered where babies are from (they grow on trees). I call her Barney. Don't ask.

*Sir Lucario*: He's a huge fan of Lucario... that's about all we became friends for, I think. XD Essentially a nice guy, he can fly off the handle a little when he's annoyed or people question his opinions and beliefs too harshly.

*theinsanething*: He can be quite stroppy and hotheaded at times, but is funny and friendly at others. Altogether a pretty OK guy. To this day I'm not sure if he likes_ me_, or just considers me an annoying freak. XD

*Zephyrous Castform*: My oldest tCoD friend (except the one person who'd talk to me on my first visit... but I don't remember her name and I'm pretty sure she's not around any more =o). Nice, funny, fun to talk to, blah blah blah =)

*Zim Del Invasor:* He liked my sprite comic so much he made a trophy for it specially, which makes him great in his own right. XD I'll get to know him better and come back to you, 'K?


I'm not sure anyone else stands out especially, and there's nobody here I have problems with... you're all pretty awesome people. *hands cookies around*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Watershed said:


> Hey now, I'm pressy. Not you. But sure, I'll turn the volume down a bit. Just a bit.


Well, you wouldn't be pressy without my help! I'm miffed. I thought we had something special, we were bros man. Look at us bein' bros in my sig.
Your vlog isn't even that good.


----------



## Zeph

mike is a pretty cool guy. eh have low self-confidence and doesn't afraid of turnips

...Really, though, you're generally awesomeful, apart from the low-self-whatever-it-is-you-call-it.

[/Hypocrite]


----------



## Tarvos

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Well, you wouldn't be pressy without my help! I'm miffed. I thought we had something special, we were bros man. Look at us bein' bros in my sig.
> Your vlog isn't even that good.


at least I have a presidential vlog!

anyway we're still bros man but like i said we need to keep the veil of democracy


----------



## Flora

Mike: DON'T DENY IT.

Seriously though, I don't find you a lunatic.

Just work on the self-esteem thing. [/also hypocrite]


----------



## Not Meowth

I AM working on it! Promise. ;_;


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Watershed said:


> at least I have a presidential vlog!


oh you.
well okay, i get your point. let's have a vodka after dinner and maybe we can go and wrestle one of these days.

xoxo, vlad


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

NWT said:


> Wow, a post containing two images and a slash causes 10 posts of drama. neat.


Well, we have our moments, it's normal.


----------



## Tarvos

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> oh you.
> well okay, i get your point. let's have a vodka after dinner and maybe we can go and wrestle one of these days.
> 
> xoxo, vlad


it's a good thing I'm a bear cos I hear you like bear wrestling


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Watershed said:


> it's a good thing I'm a bear cos I hear you like bear wrestling


~

	
	
		
		
	


	




>


----------



## Tailsy

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Well, we have our moments, it's normal.


[sobs brokenly]
[STOCK MARKET CRASH]


----------



## Tarvos

(ps Medved is actually Russian for "bear"... Medvedev means son of a bear")

also I like tailsy but she never talks to me anymore


----------



## Tailsy

It's because my stock market just crashed, you git.

[pokes it]
EW OH MY GOD IT MOVED [SCREAM]


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

don't worry, gordon will save it
just like he saved _the world_


----------



## Tarvos

because gordon is actually a scot right


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

ya he was born in glasgow or something
http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/video/2008/dec/10/gordon-brown


----------



## Tailsy

Dude he's even got the accent!
And... well I've never seen him in a kilt but I'm sure he does sometimes!

THE MAYOR OF TOWNSVILLE


----------



## surskitty

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


>


i love you this much [stretches arms from one end of Canada to the other]





Tailsy said:


> [wet her pants a little.]
> 
> FINE
> YOU JUST
> HUG CANADA
> :( I'LL GO MOLEST SOME OTHER GAY
> LIKE SPAIN


YEAH WELL I'M TELLING FRANCE

ALSO I MIGHT HAVE REPLACED YOUR TOMATOES WITH DEADLY NIGHTSHADE SORRY





Watershed said:


> anyway we're still bros man but like i said we need to keep the veil of democracy


you can wear it at the wedding





Tailsy said:


> [STOCK MARKET CRASH]


/)_(\





Tailsy said:


> It's because my stock market just crashed, you git.
> 
> [pokes it]
> EW OH MY GOD IT MOVED [SCREAM]


AAAAAA DON'T TOUCH IT


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

I wouldn't touch it with a... 39 and a half foot pole~

Ah, Christmastime.


----------



## surskitty

no stock markets are stupid

like those people buying risky loans

they're dumb


----------



## Zuu

I prefer stalk markets.


...


*chuckles quietly to self*


----------



## surskitty

You're an awful person and I hate you.


----------



## Zuu

;[


----------



## Retsu

Last few pages of this thread have been really, really boring.


----------



## Zuu

Aww, Retsu-kun... I was having fun.


----------



## Tailsy

Retsu is boring, desu!
You just weren't in on it, were you, desu?


----------



## Zuu

No, I meant Retsu-kun. >:|


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Retsu said:


> Last few pages of this thread have been really, really boring.


my work... crushed by a single post......


----------



## Noctowl

I have no real friends on here, but I like pretty much everyone here. ^^


----------



## Zuu

...

so anyways, about those stalk markets


----------



## surskitty

terrible business, that

pity about the plague


----------



## Retsu

NWT, you're pretty cool... but you've been getting on my nerves a lot lately. Maybe you're just more annoying or I'm just more easily annoyed. I dunno.


----------



## Zuu

Retsu-kun is a pretty cool guy. 

surskitty is awesome.

NWT is a fag.

wait i mean um crap my cards got mixed up
_Tailsy_ is a fag. k.

NWT is awesome.


----------



## nastypass

ctrl+f showed no results for 'Walker' in a post

i am bored


----------



## Zuu

walker is a homosexual and has no marital rights


----------



## Retsu

I love Dezzuu thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis much!


----------



## Zuu

and i love you furret

_i love you_


----------



## nyuu

zuu is also pretty cool.


----------



## Zuu

NWT is a pretty cool guy eh posts and doesnt afraid of anytihng

so let's inject some life into this thang~!


----------



## Music Dragon

Walker said:


> ctrl+f showed no results for 'Walker' in a post
> 
> i am bored


Alright then. I love you.

But only as a friend I hardly ever talk to - nothing more!


----------



## nastypass

Dezzuu said:


> walker is a homosexual and has no marital rights


:(



Music Dragon said:


> Alright then. I love you.
> 
> But only as a friend I hardly ever talk to - nothing more!


:(

the latter can probably be fixed


----------



## Zuu

no _you_ can be fixed.

relieved of your genitals. 

yes.


----------



## Tarvos

dezzuu why did you at once start posting

you're cool but where did you go


----------



## Tailsy

I'm not a _fag_ I am merely overly interested in lady parts


----------



## Stardust Dragona

Tailsy is *awesome*. All other mods scare me.


----------



## Tailsy

I TOLD YOU GUYS I WAS THE COOLEST MOD
nobody ever believes me!


----------



## Zeph

Tailsy said:


> I TOLD YOU GUYS I WAS THE COOLEST MOD
> nobody ever believes me!


I believe you, Tailsy. *pats reassuringly*


----------



## Tailsy

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I believe you, Tailsy. *pats reassuringly*


[whimper]
Why don't they love me, Castform? D:


----------



## Zeph

Tailsy said:


> [whimper]
> Why don't they love me, Castform? D:


Because you're too awesome for them to understand.

_it's going to be okay, Tailsy._

*Pats some more*


----------



## Tarvos

Tailsy said:


> I TOLD YOU GUYS I WAS THE COOLEST MOD
> nobody ever believes me!


I believe you on the grounds that I count opaltiger as an administrator.


----------



## surskitty

Stardust Dragon said:


> Tailsy is *awesome*. All other mods scare me.


w-what

why

what did i do to be scary

;_; i feel so shunned





Tailsy said:


> I TOLD YOU GUYS I WAS THE COOLEST MOD
> nobody ever believes me!


that's because I'm totally amazing >:(





Zephyrous Castform said:


> Because you're too awesome for them to understand.


but then you're implying that I'm not D:


----------



## Zeph

surskitty said:


> but then you're implying that I'm not D:


Nah, you are as well, don't worry. but you are a little intimidating.

In, ah, a nice, warm, kind, mod-ly way. *Sudden shifty-eyed grin*


----------



## Tailsy

surskitty eats babies and kittens for breakfast.


----------



## Tarvos

so do you


----------



## Tailsy

I do not! I only eat gross things like...
...
sharks...


----------



## H-land

Tailsy said:


> surskitty eats babies and kittens for breakfast.


And she doesn't share. :<


----------



## Latiass

I love that Latiass person. Pretty awesome imo despite being kind of a huge red butt.


----------



## Tarvos

Tailsy said:


> I do not! I only eat gross things like...
> ...
> sharks...


shark fin soup is a delicacy


----------



## surskitty

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Nah, you are as well, don't worry. but you are a little intimidating.
> 
> In, ah, a nice, warm, kind, mod-ly way. *Sudden shifty-eyed grin*


:( what do I do

...?





Tailsy said:


> surskitty eats babies and kittens for breakfast.


your mom called

she said she clubs baby seals


----------



## Tailsy

surskitty said:


> ...?your mom called
> 
> she said she clubs baby seals


I don't have a mom :(


----------



## Latiass

I don't find surskitty to be intimidating either. ?_?


----------



## Music Dragon

Latiass is great... with grammar!


----------



## Tarvos

Tailsy said:


> I don't have a mom :(


Scottish people have mums, right?


----------



## Latiass

Music Dragon said:


> Latiass is great... with grammar!


What can say, I am try.


----------



## Retsu

Everyone knows I'm the coolest mod on these forums.


----------



## Tarvos

no but your sig is cool


----------



## Retsu

I was just thinking of changing it to a Sirenia song or something. :|


----------



## Jolty

wait when did Retsu become a mod again

and I vote Tailsy as coolest mod


----------



## Retsu

I'm always a mod.


----------



## Ruby

Even when he's banned.


----------



## Tailsy

Pfft, Retsu, you don't hold up to my amazingness.


----------



## Zuu

Watershed said:


> dezzuu why did you at once start posting
> 
> you're cool but where did you go


i was too lazy to post

and then one day i was like "hay i remember tcod and all my old friends :("

and here i am


----------



## Taliax

Darksong can do about the best pencil drawings I've ever seen, and Shiny Spoink is really nice and helps me on the clue game.


----------



## Zuu

wow liek all of my friends are super cool

*e-peen level up*


----------



## Stardust Dragona

Hey, no one disrespect my buddy Tailsy, he gets the symbol of Heritage, my award of approval.


----------



## Music Dragon

Yeah, he sure is awesome, that Tailsy lad...


----------



## Bombsii

Yep. Tailsy is the most awesome mod on here, the friendliest to newcomers as well, but you are throwing those awards everywhere, thats the 2nd in a day!


----------



## surskitty

I.  I feel so unloved.


----------



## Tarvos

I, uh, love you?


----------



## Tailsy

H-

he?

I'M A MAN FUCK YES

BRB SEXUALLY HARASSING TEENAGE GIRLS BECAUSE I HAVE A PENIS


----------



## surskitty

O NO YOU DON'T


----------



## surskitty

Unlikely.


----------



## Tarvos

More likely to be ice cold and shrink that genital.


----------



## Tailsy

;~; I make a hot guy kthx.


----------



## surskitty

;~; you might indeed [backpat backpat]


----------



## Tailsy

[prrp]

I should go convince people of my manliness! Don't you think?


----------



## Music Dragon

Tailsy said:


> [prrp]
> 
> I should go convince people of my manliness! Don't you think?


Real men wrestle with each other topless, so hey, uh...


----------



## Zuu

And often wear tight pants...


----------



## Tailsy

Really?

SOMEBODY WRESTLE TOPLESS WITH ME \o/


----------



## Zeph

Pick me Tailsy pick me

*Waves arms*


----------



## Harlequin

sometimes i like to touch myself 

and when i do it i think about octopuses

AM I NORMAL


----------



## Tarvos

Tailsy said:


> Really?
> 
> SOMEBODY WRESTLE TOPLESS WITH ME \o/


*wrestles and gets owned*


----------



## Tarvos

Well actually I am like twice Tailsy's height so I could actually just stand on her or something but that isn't really fair now is it.


----------



## Tailsy

You're not twice my height!

It's only like a foot difference >:|


----------



## Tarvos

It's still an obscene difference.


----------



## Espeon

You know what the last few pages has been missing?


...ME! >:3

Also, Harlequin; The only reason you think about octopi is because you think you have 8 octopus legs where your penis should be!


----------



## opaltiger

octopuses or octopedes. octopi is entirely wrong.


----------



## see ya

What about octo3.14159265...?


----------



## Bombsii

Even though this is the place where all the mods hang out, Surskitty really scares me...

(Save me Tailsy!)


----------



## Tailsy

DarkArmour said:


> Even though this is the place where all the mods hang out, Surskitty really scares me...
> 
> (Save me Tailsy!)


surskitty is a scary person. -patpat-

I'm Mod Mum. |D


----------



## Bombsii

Yay!!!! 

Also, how many admins are there? I know OpalTiger and Butterfree but how many actually are there?


----------



## Tailsy

Those two.


----------



## Bombsii

Thats it? Oh. Okay!


----------



## opaltiger

OpalTiger is neither an admin nor a member. >:(


----------



## Bombsii

sorry....

anyway, I like Mewtwo, hes the reason I joined. Not because he told me to come here, because his legendary sprite shop encouraged me. He was awesome. And now i'm part of his shop! Yay!


----------



## Zuu

You never capitalize "surskitty".



_Never._

newayz wut do u guyz thikn of my new suparkewl kawaii japanese user title :D


----------



## Tailsy

It's kawaii, desu.


----------



## Bombsii

I am NEVER going to change my avie, ever.

Anyway, anyone else like Mewtwo?

There are only a few people on here I don't like.

Watershed scares me.

Celestial Blade is kinda annoying

and Terry... Terry speaks for himself...I go easy on him though.


----------



## Zuu

Tailsy said:


> It's kawaii, desu.


do you

do you really mean it? *w*

/accepted


----------



## Music Dragon

Yes! It IS kawaii! *glomp*


----------



## Zuu

/me is glomped

@_@ i cannot handle all of this kawaii love~


----------



## Tarvos

How am I scary I have to ask.


----------



## surskitty

DarkArmour said:


> Even though this is the place where all the mods hang out, Surskitty really scares me...


s-so unloved...!





Tailsy said:


> surskitty is a scary person. -patpat-
> 
> I'm Mod Mum. |D


[touches]

i touched your mom, random person, i touched her and i'm not sorry





Dezzuu said:


> You never capitalize "surskitty".
> 
> _Never._
> 
> newayz wut do u guyz thikn of my new suparkewl kawaii japanese user title :D


eh I don't actually care you know~~

[rolls]





Dezzuu said:


> /me is glomped
> 
> @_@ i cannot handle all of this kawaii love~


KAWAII DA~~


----------



## Zuu

let us roll together as one


----------



## Retsu

ur all f*gs
i am the greatest mod


----------



## Tarvos

Retsu said:


> ur all f*gs
> i am the greatest mod


don't kid yourself you're a nice guy but i dont think you would make the greatest mod

nice guy though


----------



## Zuu

yeah he's a nice guy

but obviously I'm the greatest mod


----------



## Retsu

Altmer and Dezzuu are AWESOMENOCITY ^__________^;;;;


----------



## Zuu

HWYUTGFWYGR YEAH WE ARE

Ｏ(≧∇≦)Ｏ


----------



## Tarvos

i have left the name of altmer behind me

it is a watershed


----------



## Retsu

In that case, my new name is Nine Destinies and a Downfall.


----------



## Zuu

Ooh, ooh, somebody rename me Altmer! :D


----------



## Tarvos

Why the fuck would you want to be called Altmer. They'll think you're me or something.


----------



## Zuu

Oh, yeah. 

That'd be a fucking problem, wouldn't it. :|


----------



## ZimD

Too lazy to look through this thread. Post what you think about me and I'll post what I think about you.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Zim: Like you are just MEGAWESOMENOCITY, no seriously~ ;;Aryletthugs!;; I love chatting with you, it is ARYLETTFUN~! And you should come to Arylettopia, then you can Arylettdance with me~ Oh, I have problems, oh yes I do.


----------



## ZimD

The Lett: Yes, I should come with you to Arylettopia~ And you're pretty damn awesome and fun to talk to. Sometimes you tend to talk about Arylettopia a bit too much, but you're still awesomenocity!


----------



## Espeon

surskitty I love you whole heartedly and you're not the scariest mod!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ze Zim: Ahaha, are you kidding? Arylettopia is AWESOMENOCITY~! Besides, I am the Queen. Oh yes sir, I am. But I love you, really~ You're awesomenocity too! And please, you can come to Arylettopia any time you WANT~


----------



## Zuu

I think you're so awesomenocity Arylett! :D May I Arylettjoin your royal Arylettopian court?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

That's really sweet, dear~ =3 Of course you can ARYLETTJOIN! And you can have ARYLETTJUMPERS and we can all Arylettdance~ Ahahaha, you can be the Royal Arylettjudge!


----------



## Zuu

=3 yay ;;is happy;;


----------



## Eevee

#tcod said:
			
		

> 16:43 < Arylett> I'm going now, this is useless. You guys are all a bunch of jerks, goddamn jerks. And I can't change you. And I don't care! AHAHAHA, I don't care. Keep being fucking jerks. Keep being in your goddamn little clique full of the COOL PEOPLE. And I will keep having ARYLETTFUN, because you know what? I don't give a goddamn FUCK what you think or if I annoy you. Goodbye now #tcod~
> 16:43 -!- Arylett [Arylettcha@rox-571E4475.hsd1.fl.comcast.net] has quit [Quit: ]



seemed relevant since this thread is what people think of people and all

last word lol


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

@Eevee: I thought whatever happens in #tcod stays in #tcod.

@Dezzuu: ...Two words. Arylett. Hooray.

@NWT: Read what Eevee quoted, it says much truth.


----------



## surskitty

Espeon said:


> surskitty I love you whole heartedly and you're not the scariest mod!


uwaa~~  i love you too



Arylett, thanks: I am now so fucking confused you have NO IDEA no seriously I was sent logs and I'm still like "!? ... ... ... ???"
first by your original two posts
then by the talking bits of #tcod
then by your reaction

i mean dude what I don't get it :( WHAT JUST HAPPENED


----------



## Zuu

people's feelings were hurt because people talk about other people

read: not a big deal


----------



## Eevee

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> @Eevee: I thought whatever happens in #tcod stays in #tcod.


I never said or upheld this

also, if it _were_ a rule, I would say you shattered it quite thoroughly by barging in to throw a tantrum everywhere because two or three people were making fun of you somewhere you couldn't see it

you must have one hell of a fragile self-image there


ps if you didn't care you wouldn't have come in in the first place


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I've cooled down a bit and thought about it.

And I just have to say... I'm sorry I exploded like that. I really am. That was just wrong of me. I just... it hurt my feelings when I was told that people were talking behind my back. It really did. And I just... I couldn't take it anymore. Please just listen to me for a minute, you guys. Don't think I'm out of my mind. I'm here to explain myself now.

To Dezzuu and Eevee: Just because you say that, doesn't help anything at all. You really think that just saying that is going to make anything better? I don't. What I did was... quite irrational. I understand this. I just sort of went ballistic. And what I did was probably not right. But I believe, as crazy as I went, I had a right to be at least somewhat hurt. I don't have a good self image, so what? A lot of us can't just take insults like that, not all of us have thick skin. I wasn't trying to annoy anyone, by being all Arylettopia, Arylettopia so on and so forth. I was just having a bit of fun. If annoys you, then fine. That's all right, I can't say it wouldn't annoy some people. But christ... I saw some of the things you said... and they were just... over the top. Hurtful. It's not right to talk about people behind their backs, because it always comes back to get you. And it did this time. And again, I apologize for my rash and poorly thought out actions. I was just tired... I was just tired of all the Cool People, teasing me and teasing my friends and laughing at all of us. I couldn't take it anymore. I exploded. And for that, I apologize sincerely. It was not right of me. 

That's just what I wanted to say. Sneer if you'd like, think I'm crazy, retort back. But I won't argue with you any longer, because I am just finished.


----------



## Eevee

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> But I believe, as crazy as I went, I had a right to be at least somewhat hurt. I don't have a good self image, so what? A lot of us can't just take insults like that, not all of us have thick skin.


that is why *nobody said anything to you*



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> But christ... I saw some of the things you said... and they were just... over the top. Hurtful.


that is why *nobody said anything to you*



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> It's not right to talk about people behind their backs, because it always comes back to get you. And it did this time.


wait wait what

what the fuck kind of moral lesson is this?  you keep saying this like everyone should feel super-bad but I do. not. see. _why_.  if the target is a _friend_ then it's dishonest to complain to others, sure.  but you are taking this kindergarten rule and broadening it to apply to everyone ever.  I can only assume that you want to scramble atop some moral high ground and peer down upon the peons who dared to offend you, but sorry, that doesn't make any goddamn sense.

should I not criticize the President or other public figures behind their backs?  what if some guy backed into my car today; is it just way too mean to complain about him without hunting him down first?  am I supposed to just never complain about anyone _at all_, or is the implication that I should tell people they suck to their faces instead?  boy that's a great way to go through life

I barely know you, I don't like you, and I will say whatever the hell I want about you to whoever the hell I want.  there is no reason for me to do otherwise.

how about this instead: _don't obsess over what people you hardly know say when you're not looking_

this didn't bite anyone's ass but _yours_



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> I was just tired of all the Cool People, teasing me and teasing my friends and laughing at all of us. I couldn't take it anymore. I exploded.


if you care, change

if you don't care, don't care

pick one


----------



## Abwayax

First things first: when I read that bit about "clique of the cool people" I got the sudden mental impression of a pot calling a kettle black.

As for #tcod being a bunch of jerks, yeah, they are. IRC is generally like that. I've been in worse channels. They even dissed IIMarckus - who I hold in high respect because he's among the best members of my own forum - but I digress. Cliques will be cliques, there's nothing to be done about that. I'm rather sure people talk about *me* behind my back. The difference is that I'm not the top poster (by over 1,000 posts, no less), I only have a handful of friends here, and I only make half a dozen or so posts in a day. You can't expect to make that large of a wave and go unnoticed.

To be honest, Arylett is probably one of my _least_ favorite members here, and because I'm an evil bastard I mostly laughed my ass off at that #tcod incident (wish I could have been there to see all of it, had to clean kitchen > <). Truth be told, I really don't like many people here (the ones I do like are pretty much people from a different forum). I will admit right now that I have said things about people, some of them members of this very forum, behind said peoples' backs. It is not something that can be avoided. I say this because, really, I have naught to lose by admitting it. I'm not one of *The Cool People*™, I don't have a clique (unless a team of people working together with me on a cartoon counts, which I'm fairly sure it doesn't). I'm generally misanthropic, anyway (I got bitched at pretty badly for not caring about someone's death a few weeks ago).

The thing about the internet is that it is not for the faint of heart, even *without* 4chan and shock images. Kids on the internet do not behave any differently than kids in the real world, except perhaps even *less* mindful because of anonymity/pseudonymity.

Oh, and Eevee wins the day yet again.


----------



## Alexi

Eevee said:


> if you care, change
> 
> if you don't care, don't care
> 
> pick one


Why should she have to change because of you and some other random people? If you don't like her, that's fine, but you don't have to go around and make fun of her. If she gets on your nerves, tell her - she may just tone down a little. 

If you really have nothing better to do with your life other than to make fun of some random chick on the internet who you, as you said, _don't know very well_, then maybe you should take a stroll outside. This is just low and immature.


----------



## Eevee

Alexi said:


> Why should she have to change because of you and some other random people? blah blah blah


this is why "*if you don't care, don't care*" was option 2

the point was that she shouldn't proclaim her apathy and then turn around and complain

if she doesn't care, she should just _not care_.  if she really does put stock in what we think, then she should actually act that way too.  right now she is saying she doesn't care and acting like she does.


----------



## Alexi

She doesn't care...anymore. At the time, she certainly did. You tell her she's acting all high and mighty when you do _all the time_. 

I don't know you. Perhaps you are a very confident guy, perhaps you don't know what it's like to have low self-esteem and a fragile self-image. Fact is, some people do, and it's very, very hard to change that. Call them weak if you like, but you aren't helping their issue.


----------



## Abwayax

She cannot stop anyone from talking smack about her.

What she can do is change how she takes it.


----------



## xkze

I used to have low self-esteem and a fragile self-image
but then I was like, 'this is dumb'
and I found out I was a pretty cool guy
problem solved

it isn't 'very, very hard to change' it.
it's pretty simple.


----------



## Alexi

Congrats.

Arylett is not you.


----------



## Scizor

QQ cry more, would you care for a tissue?

The internets are not srs business and if you don't like someone, then just ignore him/her/them kthxbai.


----------



## xkze

no but really
people act like it's so hard to go "oh hey you know, I'm not all that bad of a person at all! I like me"

and if you find yourself going "oh wow man I am totally stupid" 
you should change that and then go "*now* I'm a pretty cool person and I like me."


----------



## Alexi

It is for some. That's just the thing.


----------



## Scizor

Well then that's their problem innit!


----------



## Retsu

Everyone should listen to this song. The world would be a lot better!


----------



## Abwayax

I like me.

'Course, I'm the dissenting opinion on that. :P


----------



## Scizor

Retsu said:


> Everyone should listen to this song. The world would be a lot better!


I prefer this one tbqfh


----------



## #1 bro

Number 100 I like you and I always have I think

So, does everyone like me okay? I feel like while I'm not a major nuisance on this forum, I'm inadvertently behaving more and more like the regulars every day, which I assume makes some people see me as a suck-up, which in turn probably gets on some people's nerves. If this is true, and people _are_ seeing me as a suck-up, I apologize. It's just that this is the only internet forum that I frequent, and so all the internet etiquette I've learned, I've learned from Eevee, surskitty, Retsu, opaltiger, Butterfree, etc.


----------



## surskitty

No idea, dude.  Although I do like your typo of 'Buttefree'.  No buttes here, y'know?

\o/


----------



## GorMcCobb

Eeveeskitty's posts make me laugh.


----------



## #1 bro

Oops. Fixed it. :P


----------



## Retsu

I am probably the worst person to be getting any sort of etiquette from. :P


----------



## Tailsy

Why doesn't anyone learn anything from _me_

I'm clearly the best example on this forum D:


----------



## Retsu

Yeah I don't want to turn into a haggis-worshipping kilt-wearing Scot anytime soon. Thanks for the offer, though!


----------



## surskitty

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Oops. Fixed it. :P


[fistshake] But Buttefree would make a good nickname!

And I certainly can't call her that because she's Toucan Sam.





Tailsy said:


> Why doesn't anyone learn anything from _me_
> 
> I'm clearly the best example on this forum D:


nah you're just the best example that shows up a lot


----------



## Tailsy

Retsu said:


> Yeah I don't want to turn into a haggis-worshipping kilt-wearing Scot anytime soon. Thanks for the offer, though!


But you don't need to wear underwear! 

It's very liberating.


----------



## Zuu

That is something you would say, Tailsy.

also

the general opinion of me tends to be "he's a fag and sucks fun out of things"


----------



## Retsu




----------



## Zuu




----------



## Retsu




----------



## Zuu




----------



## Retsu




----------



## Zuu




----------



## Scizor

verne is epic, Dezzuu is lolz, Altmer is lolz, Tailsy is <3, Feral is \m/, surskitty is 8), opal is >:D

i am ready for some ego +/- now


----------



## Zuu

Scizor is awesome. Hey, I'll go through the list.

Eevee is |3
opal is :D
surskitty is |D
Feral is lulz
Zhorken is :D
H-land is :D
NWT is :D
Number 100 is :]
Eaglebird is :]
Koori Renchuu is :]
Mudkip is :]
Tailsy is a damn scot faggot
Xikaze is :D
Zyn is :]
Midnight is :D


----------



## Zhorken

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> I had a right to be at least somewhat hurt. I don't have a good self image, so what? A lot of us can't just take insults like that, not all of us have thick skin.


So instead of aiming for self-improvement, you want everybody to pad around your faults with you.  Great.

I see this a lot and it still always disappoints me.



			
				Alexi said:
			
		

> Fact is, some people [have no self-confidence] and it's very, very hard to change that.


This is only because everyone insists that it's impossible and that it's right for it to be impossible because oh everyone's perfect anyway already, never change...
It really wouldn't be so hard if she'd stop spending so much energy loving herself for hating herself.  :|


----------



## Tarvos

I think we are getting back to that one point I and Eevee made back then where it was like "we aren't here to live in elven la-laland but to learn from our mistakes." And you see, that was my disappointment in people: their inability to change in the face of adversarial forces.

I mean if you want to be happy about yourself, gotta do something about it. The only one who can improve themself is... themself.

It's very easy for me to think of myself as a shitbag. Quite clearly, I can be one. But I know that mostly I am an idiot for thinking it. Many people I know (surprise surprise) quite like me. It's just that I happen to think so differently that most people don't get what the hell is going on. But the fact that I am liked doesn't grant me some sort of immunity to self-improvement. I make mistakes. We all do. But if you want to feel better about them, getting everyone to ignore the mistakes and put you on a pedestal simply is not satisfying in the end. And I'd like some more of that introspection on this forum, though it's filled with adolescents who are completely incapable of this at times.

Hence why I agree with Eevee.


----------



## Music Dragon

Actually, I'm kind of surprised. I know you guys can take insults, but generally speaking, people _do_ feel hurt when someone talks about them behind their back, regardless of whether that person knows them or whether there is actually any truth in what is said.

I mean, I have no problems with my self-confidence. But I _still_ don't like it when people talk shit about me. Especially considering that she actually apologized for her "irrational" behavior, I think you could cut her some slack.

I'm not saying you're all wrong, though. I mean, trying to better yourself is often a good idea. But I really don't think it's reasonable to expect someone to be entirely emotionally unaffected by this sort of thing (even if that would be preferable...).

And anyway, I doubt you're helping her much. I think she'd be better off if you gave her a reluctant and utterly insincere apology rather than telling her how stupid it is of her to take offense. It doesn't make your advice any less useful, but it would probably make her happier. And, in fact, people tend to listen to you more if they don't perceive you as hostile.

(That said, I do tend to let my emotions cloud my intellect... Hrrm.)



Zeta Reticuli said:


> Number 100 I like you and I always have I think
> 
> So, does everyone like me okay? I feel like while I'm not a major nuisance on this forum, I'm inadvertently behaving more and more like the regulars every day, which I assume makes some people see me as a suck-up, which in turn probably gets on some people's nerves. If this is true, and people _are_ seeing me as a suck-up, I apologize. It's just that this is the only internet forum that I frequent, and so all the internet etiquette I've learned, I've learned from Eevee, surskitty, Retsu, opaltiger, Butterfree, etc.


I don't think of you as a suck-up, and I like you. No, scratch that, I _love_ you. You're like a drug. You make me feel like I can fly. You make me feel - you make me feel shiny and new, like a virgin!



Dezzuu said:


> That is something you would say, Tailsy.
> 
> also
> 
> the general opinion of me tends to be "he's a fag and sucks fun out of things"


Actually, a lot of the fun came from you in the first place.


----------



## Objection!

Can I have an ego boost? (Or a ego downgrade by the looks of it.)


----------



## Zeph

You know, I sort-of wish I hadn't told Arylett everything that had been said about her. If I hadn't, then, well, this whole thing would never have happened. But as Butterfree said, it would have been dishonest of me to _not_ tell Arylett, with whom I am friendly, that other people had been saying harsh things about her behind her back, and that is why I said it.

I'm sorry that I began this, because if I hadn't then it would have prevented a lot of feelings being hurt.


----------



## Music Dragon

Zephyrous Castform said:


> But as Butterfree said, it would have been dishonest of me to _not_ tell Arylett, with whom I am friendly, that other people had been saying harsh things about her behind her back, and that is why I said it.


Hrrm. Dishonest, perhaps, but what is honesty for, anyway? Keeping people happy is more important than being counter-productively moralistic...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

the only thing i've gathered here is that i should go on #tcod for drama
will do (b'-')b


----------



## nastypass

Dezzuu said:


>


----------



## Butterfree

Will you people please stop posting random irrelevant image macros?


----------



## Retsu

Okay in all honesty I am pretty cool with anyone who hasn't proved themselves to be a complete retard \o/ so that's most of you I think


----------



## opaltiger

> As for #tcod being a bunch of jerks, yeah, they are.


#tcod is not a hivemind >:(


----------



## Tailsy

opaltiger said:


> #tcod is not a hivemind >:(


Okay, you're a bunch of independent jerks coming together :P 

Except me I'm cool (Y)


----------



## opaltiger

> Okay, you're a bunch of independent jerks coming together :P


I am not a jerk ;;


----------



## Tarvos

opaltiger said:


> I am not a jerk ;;


I call truth.


----------



## Tailsy

That's what YOU think

(nah opal's cool)


----------



## Zeph

opaltiger said:


> I am not a jerk ;;


----------



## nastypass

opaltiger said:


> I am not a jerk ;;


...I hope not, at least. ;  ;


----------



## Tarvos

Tailsy said:


> That's what YOU think
> 
> (nah opal's cool)


i have real life experience


----------



## Butterfree

I also have real life experience, and opal is not a jerk. >:/

My personal opinion on the subject of talking behind people's backs: I would much rather know that people are talking about me behind my back than not know whether or not they are. If I know they're talking about me and what they're saying, I can examine myself more objectively, see if there is some truth to what they say and try to improve myself as a person.

Being completely in the dark is a situation from which no progress can be made. Obviously one would prefer if no progress _needed_ to be made, and it can be a very nasty experience to find out just _what_ people are saying about you, but in the long run it helps the person.

Now, I thought some of the crap being said about Arylett was rather unfair and making unnecessary assumptions about her, and that doesn't really help anyone, but if I were her I would still much rather _know_ than _not know_.

The "We love you" spiel once she was in the channel was what really pissed me off; I was in the middle of typing out a "Yes, they were making fun of you, and stop that bullshit you people" when it came out that she already knew. :/


----------



## Zhorken

Number 100 said:


> As for #tcod being a bunch of jerks, yeah, they are.


Not really;  we're perfectly fine with most people coming in and trying to integrate themselves.  I mean look at Midnight; she was a total ditz when she came in the first time but we took her in anyway and now she's a pretty cool kind of guy*.   Contrary to popular belief, we spend very little time making fun of people.  Arylett just happens to come off like a more stylized version of this.  (Though we still didn't start out telling her she's a moron; we waited until she started throwing her fit to tell her she was _being_ a moron.  Dezzuu tried that "oh you're ~AWESOME~  ^_^" act I guess but  :V)

*gender-neutral, of course

EDIT: why is the Dialga link color so similar to the text color?


----------



## Scizor

I'm also not a jerk 8D


----------



## xkze

I am pretty non-jerk I think
8D


----------



## Scizor

You were mean to me that one time, jerk :<


----------



## Espeon

I hope I'm not a jerk. o-o;


----------



## Tailsy

YOU'RE ALL JERKS
in your own way.


----------



## Espeon

Then you're a jerk too you hive-minded bum nugget munching bum nugget muncher!
*hugs* <3


----------



## surskitty

My feelers are wilting.

I hope you're happy.


----------



## Astro

Well, I hope you don't think i'm a jerk, I only just joined.


----------



## Pook

> As for #tcod being a bunch of jerks, yeah, they are.


nooo

They've converted my religion, bought me a car, and made me vote.


----------



## Abwayax

Hey, it's not like I said it in a bad way - in fact, it reminds me of the time I used to spend in the now-defunct #trsrockin making fun of people behind their backs.


----------



## Espeon

surskitty, your feelers are only wilting because NWT hasn't erected them for you. ;3


----------



## surskitty

espeon stop trying it's not going to work


----------



## Espeon

Suuuuure. Of course it wo-

Okay, I'll shut up now. :<

Evaluate me as I haven't been evaluated in a while and am in need of a christmassy egoboost! :x


----------



## Tailsy

Espeon said:


> Suuuuure. Of course it wo-
> 
> Okay, I'll shut up now. :<
> 
> Evaluate me as I haven't been evaluated in a while and am in need of a christmassy egoboost! :x


ESPEON SMELLS LIKE FISH.

(By 'smells like fish' I mean 'IS AWESOME AND I LOVE HIM.')


----------



## Clover

Zhorken said:


> I mean look at Midnight; she was a total ditz when she came in the first time but we took her in anyway and now she's a pretty cool kind of guy.


:3 and I was... oh, I was...

I THINK EVERYONE HERE'S PRETTY AWESOME except those of you who are not. But most of you are. MERI KURISUMAS~U~~


----------



## Clover

WHAT'S WITH THE PIG


----------



## Music Dragon

Espeon said:


> Suuuuure. Of course it wo-
> 
> Okay, I'll shut up now. :<
> 
> Evaluate me as I haven't been evaluated in a while and am in need of a christmassy egoboost! :x


We used to be friends, but now, I have grown to hate you. I have made it my purpose in life to hunt you down and separate your head from the rest of your body. May you rot in Hell.

... Oh, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tarvos

Jag hatar det här förbannade jävla skogsbögeriet. Dra åt helvete.

I mean I like you MD.

Seriously.

No need to translate.


----------



## Music Dragon

(... Who teaches you these things?)


----------



## Tarvos

(... I visit a Swedish metal website. Well the owner is Swedish. They write in English. I nicked that off there. But I ran it through babelfish.)


----------



## Music Dragon

I guess they were discussing the Lumberjack Song?


----------



## Espeon

Music Dragon said:


> We used to be friends, but now, I have grown to hate you. I have made it my purpose in life to hunt you down and separate your head from the rest of your body. May you rot in Hell.
> 
> ... Oh, and Merry Christmas!


...Why MD! Whyyy? ;;


----------



## Music Dragon

Espeon said:


> ...Why MD! Whyyy? ;;


... Oh, well, actually, I just wanted to distract you so you wouldn't notice the fact that I forgot to get you a Christmas present.

But, uh, have a riddle instead:

_I am not green
I am not red
I am not yellow
I am Espeon
Who am I?_

Also, remember that time when we went swimming in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean? Yeah, you probably didn't notice, but I was drawing a portrait of you the whole time! And now I will give it to you as a Christmas gift:

[click]


----------



## Espeon

Oh, I made a sketch of you too! Merry christmas!
[click]


----------



## Music Dragon

...

Aww. That's sweet!

Also it makes me look bad. Not the actual picture, I mean. (It's great. It really captures the pretzel-like complexity of my mind, and you didn't make me look fat. A lot of people do.) But it makes *my* picture look even more worthless than it already was!

Oh well. Next year I'll make you something I'm actually good at making. Like, uh... uh... shit.


----------



## Tarvos

Music Dragon said:


> I guess they were discussing the Lumberjack Song?


folk metal actually


----------



## Music Dragon

Right. I thought, you know, with the forest gay-ery and all...


----------



## Espeon

Actually, I really liked your picture. :3


----------



## Tarvos

Music Dragon said:


> Right. I thought, you know, with the forest gay-ery and all...


it's because they are from the finnish forests or something I dunno and they use accordion and stuff

anyway I just felt I had to add that


----------



## Pook

I love you all.

well not really


----------



## CNiall

I've probably said this before but a lot of people here irritate me in some way or another but the IRC guys are cool. \o


----------



## Zhorken

man I only glanced at your name and I thought you were Cirrus for a second and your post totally clashed with my impression of Cirrus.


----------



## Harlequin

Espeon said:


> You know what the last few pages has been missing?
> 
> 
> ...ME! >:3
> 
> Also, Harlequin; The only reason you think about octopi is because you think you have 8 octopus legs where your penis should be!


oh, right

yeah that makes sense

I never thought about it like that before


----------



## Gigamelon

Well, I hate everyone who breathes, equally and without favouritism.

And, sometimes, I think _I'm_ a hivemind all by myself.  It gets very distracting when I'm plotting the downfall of my organic masters, I can tell you.


----------



## Music Dragon

Gigamelon said:


> Well, I hate everyone who breathes, equally and without favouritism.
> 
> And, sometimes, I think _I'm_ a hivemind all by myself.  It gets very distracting when I'm plotting the downfall of my organic masters, I can tell you.


It _is_ strange how things change, isn't it? And still they remain the same as always; genetically enhanced, flying, typing, monstrous, magical, and concealing a surprising sweetness underneath that cold, green, practically inedible outer shell...


----------



## Gigamelon

Oh, you know me, EmDee.  Always doing my part to muddy the waters and brighten someone's day.

For a very specific definition of '_brighten_'.


----------



## Music Dragon

Yes, well... Showing them the light at the end of the tunnel counts.


----------



## ultraviolet

Wahey!
Uh let's see, I think I like all of the mods, but the clique generally tend to act like dicks (but then I don't know them well so :I maybe I just see the dickery), opaltiger is cool, ZC is cool, I don't know Arylett at _all _really, I don't know Espeon that well, surskitty makes me laugh, I fear Tailsy, Eevee is well -- Eevee, I guess... uh... oh, I like Negrek, too. Dannichu is cool, ES makes me laugh, buh...

Hehe, I don't know anyone from IRC. *shivers*

Oh and MD... _well_.


----------



## Music Dragon

I know exactly how to interpret that "well". You're trying to say that we are now mortal enemies and must fight to the death!

...

Eevee is like a storm cloud; dark and ominous, untouchable, implacable, and liable to make your rainy day if you're not careful.


----------



## ultraviolet

Indeed I am! Have at you! *draws broadsword*


----------



## Tarvos

MD is more like the deep sea; mostly placid, but storms always brew under the surface, causing and wreaking havoc inadvertently and unwillingly.


----------



## Gigamelon

I thought he brewed those storms with the intent and purpose to seem as if he was mostly blameless?  Of course, that may be why I respect him so much.

Us megalomaniacal types need to stick together.  Compare notes.  Take over the world.  Stab each other in the back.  That type of thing.


----------



## Retsu

Gigamelon is still alive?!


----------



## Dewgong

-randomly jumps in-

Haven't been here in a while. 

Uuuhm... RETSU IS NICE :D


----------



## Dewgong

NWT is nice

I'm creepy a lot


----------



## Espeon

...Dewgong is creepy a lot. In her own words.

I like Dewgong, generally. She's nice to talk to.

ultraviolet, don't be scared of me if you're going to slap me a generic #tcod label. I'd rather prefer you didn't really. It'd make me quite sad.


----------



## ultraviolet

Espeon said:
			
		

> ultraviolet, don't be scared of me if you're going to slap me a generic #tcod label. I'd rather prefer you didn't really. It'd make me quite sad.


It's just that I don't know you any better. -shrug-


----------



## #1 bro

Music Dragon said:


> Eevee is like a storm cloud; dark and ominous, untouchable, implacable, and liable to make your rainy day if you're not careful.


That's actually... a really good way to describe him.

When I grow up, I want to be just like Eevee. :)


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider

Guess what, me too! =D


----------



## Gigamelon

Retsu said:


> Gigamelon is still alive?!


No.  I'm an undead nightmare from the deepest, darkest realms of your subconscious and it is my intent to haunt these forums.

MUAHAHAHAAAAA.

Also, it's your fault I'm back.  By default.


----------



## nastypass

everything is furret's fault


----------



## nastypass

I'm going to pretend you mean that positively.


----------



## nastypass

oh okay

the ':|' made it seem like you were saying it negatively  :|


----------



## Tarvos

walker and nwt are both ok nwt is slightly cooler though :)


----------



## Clover

what about walker ~and~ newt

walker/newt


----------



## nastypass

:|

EDIT: fucking postninjas


----------



## Tailsy

ultraviolet said:


> I fear Tailsy


FUFUFUFUFU

BOW DOWN TO ME!!


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Tailsy keeps editting out my medium purple tags. D: *Hides in the corner* It's a habiiiiiiiiit~ ;~; Who uses minimal dewgong anyway D: Eek Headache much?

It's just so puuuuurty- BANNED>


----------



## Tailsy

I use Minimal Dewgong.


----------



## surskitty

I edit them out too I think.

Don't use colour tags for no reason.  :<


----------



## nyuu

I use minimal dewgong. why do you use purple?


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Well.. Well then you're all who's.. you know that? ;~;
(T'was sarcasm.. Internets failure >: )

As to why.. I just started doing so on another forum I used to go to.. There were nothing but dark skins, at least anything anyone used, and most people wrote in colour. Makes it a little less bland~ (Also gave a form of identification and uniqueness to a particular poster. I sort of trademarked mediumpurple.. Heck I got a mediumpurple shirt over crimbo~ )


----------



## Music Dragon

We have user names, signatures and avatars for identification, though.


----------



## Eevee

L'il Dwagie said:


> (Also gave a form of identification and uniqueness to a particular poster. I sort of trademarked mediumpurple.. Heck I got a mediumpurple shirt over crimbo~ )


Here's a novel way for posters to establish what special snowflakes they are: write good posts.


----------



## Bluberry Bat

But I want to be the MOST specialest snowflake evar 3: Just watch, I'll be the top of the snowman's head! ((And the first to melt Nyasau~))


----------



## Tarvos

faking applause for bad post colours

and: what eevee said

eevee is rather cool on the internet


----------



## Dewgong

Hi Eevee

Watcha doin =w=


----------



## Zuu

being the god of internet

duh


----------



## #1 bro

L'il Dwagie said:


> Tailsy keeps editting out my medium purple tags. D: *Hides in the corner* It's a habiiiiiiiiit~ ;~; Who uses minimal dewgong anyway D: Eek Headache much?
> 
> It's just so puuuuurty- BANNED>


It bothers me too. :|

And you know what else bothers me? That your name isn't Li'l Dawgie. :(


----------



## Music Dragon

Dezzuu said:


> being the god of internet
> 
> duh


Seriously though, Eevee really is like God; he's not actually almighty, but everybody still worships him and seems to think he's going to smite them with a bolt of lightning if they slip up.


----------



## Zeph

Music Dragon said:


> Seriously though, Eevee really is like God; he's not actually almighty, but everybody still worships him and seems to think he's going to smite them with a bolt of lightning if they slip up.


Agreed.

...

*Ahem*


----------



## Vyraura

Eevee, when you start a church, can I be the e-pope?


----------



## xkze

I wanna be the best man!!
o wait, I forgot I already was
B)


----------



## nastypass

Music Dragon said:


> Seriously though, Eevee really is like God; he's not actually almighty, but everybody still worships him and seems to think he's going to smite them with a bolt of lightning if they slip up.


you mean he _can't??_


----------



## nastypass

_burn the heathen!_


----------



## Dewgong

His intelligence _is_ holding the universe together

:(

I'm going to draw a picture of veegod later and it's going up in my room


----------



## Zuu

Veegod... I think we can come up with a better name than that. But, oh well, it shall do.


----------



## surskitty

The Great Eevee in the Sky...?


----------



## nastypass

the Fuzzy One


----------



## Zuu

/me agree


----------



## Dewgong

I'll change my picture to say that then


----------



## Desolater66

Retsu said:


> Aw, and here I was getting my hopes up.
> 
> I had to scan through this message three times to completely understand it.


What were you getting your hopes up about?


----------



## Pook

About you finally typing properly, although that last post is pretty good.

desolater you're less annoying

I like most of #tcod, VPLJ and Altmer

Jolty too


----------



## Espeon

I don't actually know much about GW to be honest. Not even what GW stands for... I was told once but forgot about a second or two later. I suppose this excludes me from the "most of #tcod" section.


----------



## Pook

Espeon said:


> I don't actually know much about GW to be honest. Not even what GW stands for... I was told once but forgot about a second or two later. I suppose this excludes me from the "most of #tcod" section.


no Espeon I like you

GW = *G*ame and *W*atch :)


----------



## Bombsii

Oh yeah... Forgot about that.


----------



## Espeon

GW said:


> no Espeon I like you
> 
> GW = *G*ame and *W*atch :)


That's okay then. :x
Game and Watch? Yes, that's what I was told before. I'll remember for next time, I hope.

May I ask, who's in your avatar?


----------



## Jolty

GW said:


> I like most of #tcod, VPLJ and Altmer
> 
> Jolty too


*victory dance*


----------



## Tailsy

Jolty said:


> *victory dance*


I hate your guts. >:(


----------



## Dewgong

I like Tailsy.

Tailsy doesn't like me.

That's okay though, I still like Tailsy.


----------



## surskitty

I hate everyone.  :(


----------



## Enekuro

I love everyone.


----------



## Tailsy

Dewgongeru said:


> I like Tailsy.
> 
> Tailsy doesn't like me.
> 
> That's okay though, I still like Tailsy.


...

*STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARE*


----------



## Dewgong

I hate everyone except Tailsy.

I worship Tailsy.


----------



## Enekuro

I worship everyone.


----------



## Retsu

surskitty said:


> I hate everyone.  :(


----------



## Tarvos

I am indifferent towards everyone unless they are proven idiots or proven compadres.


----------



## Espeon

Tailsy smells like fish!

...She knows what I mean. :<


----------



## Dewgong

I like Watershed and agree with the things he has to say.


----------



## Pook

Espeon said:


> That's okay then. :x
> Game and Watch? Yes, that's what I was told before. I'll remember for next time, I hope.
> 
> May I ask, who's in your avatar?


Martin Van Buren, the president with the coolest hair


----------



## Tarvos

the first president with Dutch ancestry too


----------



## Espeon

Classical composers would make great avatars... :x

I'm curious, what does Watershed think of that retarded Espeon bloke?


----------



## Pook

Watershed said:


> the first president with Dutch ancestry too


if i'm not mistaken he and FDR are the only


----------



## Tarvos

GW said:


> if i'm not mistaken he and FDR are the only


Theodore Roosevelt was one too, obviously. That makes three.

Watershed has not talked to that Espeon bloke too much, therefore doesn't really think much of anything of him, but recognises he isn't a half cuntish user.


----------



## Espeon

I am ever so slightly confused. That means I am or am not a cunt? xD;;


----------



## ultraviolet

I like Watershed because I usually agree with what he has to say and he puts it together in an argument that doesn't suck. I like Retsu's snark and I like surskitty because she's one of the few people who get away with not capitalising anything. xD
I can't say I know GW that well, I think I saw you in the lulz club a couple times and that's really it. I like Dewgong, but you're never on msn anymore. :|
I don't know Espeon that well but I know you're not an ass like I first thought. xD

whee i like everyone :B


----------



## Tarvos

Espeon said:


> I am ever so slightly confused. That means I am or am not a cunt? xD;;


I recognise you are not half a cunt, therefore, no, you're not quite a cunt.

I don't know you well enough to proclaim you are awesome or anything like that though.

Then again the only people I recognise as truly awesome here are opaltiger, Tailsy, Ruby, VPLJ, and then surskitty to an extent. I don't know Eevee personally very well but his arguments are usually pretty coherent which is good.

I guess some of the other users aren't terrible (Retsu is alright, Squarewalker is cool but I don't really count him as TCOD, and then some of the other people like Harlequin, NWT, Dewgongeru and such are ok but I dunno them very well).

And rock-ground sucks. Never liked him.


----------



## Tailsy

Dewgongeru said:


> I hate everyone except Tailsy.
> 
> I worship Tailsy.


Your leader is in
the next castle, and also
it is my castle.


----------



## Retsu

ultraviolet said:


> I like Retsu's snark


I think you're one of the few. P:


----------



## Tarvos

I like it, but occasionally it's misplaced. I always like some humoristic sarcasm.

I've been reading too many House quotes, figures.


----------



## Espeon

ultraviolet said:


> I don't know Espeon that well but I know you're not an ass like I first thought. xD


Aww, now why'd you ever think that of me? I'm not really an ass unless I'm in an odd mood or if you're Philly. :x


----------



## ultraviolet

> Aww, now why'd you ever think that of me? I'm not really an ass unless I'm in an odd mood *or if you're Philly.* :x


Well that's alright because it's justified. xD I dunno, I guess I should get to know you better. 




			
				Retsu said:
			
		

> I think you're one of the few. P:


I mean, sometimes it is sort of the wrong place and time, but it's still funny. A lot of people here take things very seriously, so it's probably because of that.


----------



## Dewgong

Espeon is nice.

Ultraviolet is cool because we are both violets. She's also really nice on msn. :)


----------



## opaltiger

Tailsy said:


> Your leader is in
> the next castle, and also
> it is my castle.


ilu tailsy


----------



## Tailsy

opaltiger said:


> ilu tailsy


Aw ilu too 
And this is more haiku fill
er. go me, cuatro!


----------



## Dewgong

oh sorry

double post didn't even see that 

:(


----------



## Abwayax

During school, every so often I wish a nuclear warhead would drop on my school building. This occurs every once in a while. True story.

Much less frequently, I get the same feeling about people here. *Much* less frequently.


----------



## Dewgong

Is it me?


----------



## Minish

I suddenly realised Dewgong reminds me of an obscure Japanese singer in a Japanese band she may or may not know. o_o;

And Espeon is pretty awesome, but looking at the year he was born it seems he's in sixth form. Which sucks because I can't go *empathy wave* to him like I do to every other 15/16 year old British TCoDgoer because he isn't doing his GCSEs at the moment. ;__; This is important, apparently.

(Seems like forty more pages since I last visited here...)


----------



## Zuu

Xikaze: he's okay I guess. I think he has a crush on a hitler car, or something.
Walker: more like ... crawler in terms of intelligence (not really I like you)
NWT: rock on
GW: rock on also
Espeon: as far as I can tell he's cool
Tailsy: lol I do haikus... faggot.
Retsu: <3
Watershed: \m/
opal: used to <3... still awesome
#100: rock on as well
Cirrus: aside from us disagreeing constantly, you seem to be a good person. so.


----------



## Dewgong

Dezzuu ; w;

Hey Cirrus what band and/or singer? :D


----------



## Zuu

Dewgongeru said:


> Dezzuu ; w;
> 
> Hey Cirrus what band and/or singer? :D


you're cool too, I think

you use a shitload of japanese though which confuses me


----------



## Dewgong

Only in my sigs and usertitle because it's song lyrics

I don't like to actually type it and yell KAWAII ASDFG <33333 ^_^_^_^ because I think it's stupid.

NEKO!11

I like Dezzuu. :) (Hey weren't you wanting to learn Japanese? I can't remember if it was you who said that in irc)


----------



## Pook

dewgong is cool


----------



## Dewgong

I am honored to be declared cool by GW.

I really am thank you :)


----------



## Pook

that's what she said lloolololo~

nwt is cool too


----------



## Dewgong

thank you for sparing my life, oh great gw


----------



## Zuu

I wanted to learn Japanese for a while. I still kind of do. But actually I'm concentrating on learning Latin right now.

Swedish is cool, too, though.


----------



## Minish

Dezzuu said:


> Cirrus: aside from us disagreeing constantly, you seem to be a good person. so.


Wow, surprised at that. Usually people I disagree with a lot hate me simply because, so I respect you for that~

Also Dewgong: Kusumi Koharu from Morning Musume. Most people tend to hate her though, but I don't. Then again for musicians I tend to make my own interpretations of their personality, especially J-idols.


----------



## Music Dragon

Dezzuu said:


> I wanted to learn Japanese for a while. I still kind of do. But actually I'm concentrating on learning Latin right now.
> 
> Swedish is cool, too, though.


Hoohoo! I teach, _ja_?


----------



## Zuu

That'd be pretty cool, actually. :O

I just hope I don't forget Latin in the process.


----------



## Tarvos

i want to know someone who can teach me proper astrology kthx would be awesome as all hell

probably would hold that forum person in high regard


----------



## nastypass

dezzuu your pun on my name hurt more than how you used it  :'(

a comprehensive list of people I think are cool/okay would a while and I want to go to bed dammit


----------



## Minish

Watershed said:


> i want to know someone who can teach me proper astrology kthx would be awesome as all hell
> 
> probably would hold that forum person in high regard


I would wonder whether you were being serious or not, but words like 'Altmer' and 'astrology' go together so badly I think I've already humilated myself by admitting I could ever wonder it.


----------



## Tarvos

Cirrus said:


> I would wonder whether you were being serious or not, but words like 'Altmer' and 'astrology' go together so badly I think I've already humilated myself by admitting I could ever wonder it.


it's so lol to read

that's why

I'm too bored


----------



## Music Dragon

Dezzuu said:


> That'd be pretty cool, actually. :O
> 
> I just hope I don't forget Latin in the process.


The most important words are "ja" and "fisk".


----------



## Minish

Watershed said:


> it's so lol to read
> 
> that's why
> 
> I'm too bored


Huh.
I don't even believe you'd look at astrology just to laugh at it.


----------



## Zuu

Music Dragon said:


> The most important words are "ja" and "fisk".


Awesome. Swedish lesson number one.


----------



## Dewgong

Hmm. Morning Musume. I've heard of them, but I haven't heard them. :o

Dezzuu: For a while I wanted to learn French, but Japanese seemed so much more fun and interesting. Everyone thinks I want to learn Japanese so can run around saying phrases and stuff like a rabid otaku. I'm not a rabid otaku though. :\ I haven't watched anime in almost two months. Swedish is cool. :)


----------



## Pook

watershed should teach me Dutch


----------



## Zuu

Oh, I'm interested in Dutch, too. I have some Dutch blood in me, evidently.

Dewgongeru: Yeah, well, neither am I. If I learned Japanese, I wouldn't run around spouting it at people (for instance, calling people "gaijin baka" when you're American is kind of dumb); instead I'd use it for translation purposes. Reading manga that hasn't been translated and such.


----------



## Taliax

Dragon: Is a cool person who can draw really well.
Mewtwo: Is cool all the way around.
Exo-Raikou: Made the best idea for a Warriors RP ever.

Could definately think of more but I'm too lazy right now.


----------



## Tarvos

Cirrus said:


> Huh.
> I don't even believe you'd look at astrology just to laugh at it.


you believed _wrong_

I always get a chuckle out of the horoscopes reading newspapers in the train.

In compliance with MD, the most important words in Dutch are "ja" and "vis"


----------



## Dewgong

Dezzuu said:


> Dewgongeru: Yeah, well, neither am I. If I learned Japanese, I wouldn't run around spouting it at people (for instance, calling people "gaijin baka" when you're American is kind of dumb); instead I'd use it for translation purposes. Reading manga that hasn't been translated and such.


Which is exactly why I'm learning it. I want to be able to not read manga translations, but read the original stuff. And understand music lyrics a little better than I can now. 

Yeah gaijin baka probably isn't the best thing to do. x3


----------



## Desolater66

So, since im less annoying why dont you like me too?
{jerk lol jk}


----------



## Dewgong

You're not much less annoying tbh

I'll never like you :\


----------



## Retsu

Desolater66 said:


> im less annoying


says who


----------



## Harlequin

guys there needs to be more focus on *harlequin*


----------



## Dewgong

i have a difficult time talking about harlequin


----------



## Desolater66

Well glad thats solved but boy are you judgemental witch is why I dont like you


----------



## Abwayax

Desolater66 said:


> Well glad thats solved but boy are you judgemental *witch* is why I dont like you








everyone beware, it's the Judgmental Witch. She's gonna... *judge* you! And maybe turn you into a toad or something.

Maybe if you didn't manage to be such a sloppy typist I would have a more favorable impression of you.


----------



## Tarvos

hahahaha fucking winner

also I like Harlequin he is cool


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

Breakout seems nice and I like Magnet and Astro. From what i've seen of Black Hood and Mewtwo, they seem nice as well.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Dewgongeru said:


> Dezzuu: For a while I wanted to learn French, but Japanese seemed so much more fun and interesting.


France makes better music and films imo



Watershed said:


> In compliance with MD, the most important words in Dutch are "ja" and "vis"


Agreeing with this.

Also I'll be travelling to Rotterdam and London pretty soon, let's go out for drinks and awkward chats, Rotterdam and London-based TCoDers

Oh and to contribute: my favourite members are Ruby, Watershed, Number 100 (I have a present for youuu) and opaltiger, but there's lots of other members I like a lot.


----------



## Pook

From what I've seen of VPLJ she is pretty cool

has cool artwork too


----------



## Tarvos

I'm not Rotterdam-based but close enough lol (met opal there once)


----------



## Dewgong

Desolator, I'm not judgmental. Remember how annoying you used to be? That's not going to go away in two seconds. 

You are annoying. :(

yeaaaaah


----------



## Minish

Watershed said:


> you believed _wrong_
> 
> I always get a chuckle out of the horoscopes reading newspapers in the train.
> 
> In compliance with MD, the most important words in Dutch are "ja" and "vis"


"Proper" astrology = horoscopes now? When did this happen?


----------



## Tailsy

It's the year of the Earth Ox this year!

I don't know what that means, but it means that I love you all.
Although occasionally I think about burying you all in sand and snorting on you. >:|


----------



## Dewgong

Hard work, powerful leader, something like that, is what the Ox is suppose to bring.


----------



## Tarvos

Cirrus said:


> "Proper" astrology = horoscopes now? When did this happen?


No proper astrology is different I know that but I just love getting chuckles out of pseudoscience

the best way to understand your enemy is to study him

Also I love you too Tailsy


----------



## Abwayax

Watershed said:


> hahahaha fucking winner


haha yes I do win, thank you very much
nice Invisible Pink Unicorn avatar btw, She needs more love (it's always Flying Spaghetti Monster this and Flying Spaghetti Monster that, FSM's cool but IPU is better in my book)



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> ...Number 100 (I have a present for youuu)


heywha someone mentioned me?

(present? I'm intrigued :D)



Dewgongeru said:


> Desolator, I'm not judgmental.


nor are you a witch... am I correct?


----------



## Harlequin

There's a "proper" astrology now?


----------



## Jetx

Don't get her started.


----------



## Tarvos

she doesn't get it, I think she thinks I harbour some horribly vicious hatred against everything religious but I don't. I just know how to put things in perspective.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess

I can't really form an opinion on anyone here... since I'm so inactive. XD Same goes for people here, too.


----------



## Tailsy

Jetx said:


> Don't get her started.


-limp wrist.-


----------



## Dewgong

Number 100 said:
			
		

> nor are you a witch... am I correct?


Don't think so. :\


----------



## Taliax

Tailsy said:


> It's the year of the Earth Ox this year!
> 
> I don't know what that means, but it means that I love you all.
> Although occasionally I think about burying you all in sand and snorting on you. >:|


*Pats Tailsy on the back* We love you too, but I would apprciate not being buried and snorted on. XD... ^^''


----------



## Minish

Watershed said:


> she doesn't get it, I think she thinks I harbour some horribly vicious hatred against everything religious but I don't. I just know how to put things in perspective.


I'm confused.


----------



## Tarvos

so am I


----------



## Scout

Watershed said:


> she doesn't get it, I think she thinks I harbour some horribly vicious hatred against everything religious but I don't. I just know how to put things in perspective.


I guess when it comes to anything religious, you sure prefer to pull out weeds rather than to plant seeds!


----------



## Harlequin

well yeah, nobody likes weeds and religion is a pretty big one!


----------



## Scout

Not my point.


----------



## Tailsy

Taliax said:


> *Pats Tailsy on the back* We love you too, but I would apprciate not being buried and snorted on. XD... ^^''


It's okay, I only get murderous ox-like thoughts occasionally. :D!


----------



## Tarvos

Tailsy said:


> It's okay, I only get murderous ox-like thoughts occasionally. :D!


don't try to murder me alright? :(


----------



## Scout

Well, since I'm just creeping Cirrus out as usual - might as well spend some spare time sharing my opinion.

Tcod!Jerks ( you should know who you are ;D ),

lol

Ck was right. You guys like following another's trend. I dunno how I shall serve you.

Maybe give you an idea of beginning a new group social event of playing happy fun ring-around-the-rosy so much that we can all splatter our throw-up on anything slightly remotely related to religion or God or anything spiritual. 

Other than jabbing your ego like this, I believe you guys do live an optimistic life and have good friends - but still quite nerdy like the rest here - including me. :P


----------



## Tarvos

I can't turn off logic, sorry


----------



## Scout

Logic? Since when it was turned on? You're just a narrow-minded person that gives a facade of being logical. I can see right through your illusions, because things like this is repeated over and over the internet for a long time.


----------



## Tarvos

If being narrow-minded means I have to believe in spirits and "supernatural forces" and deities, then I'd rather be narrow-minded.


----------



## Scout

*holds thumbs up* 
Then laugh with your heart's dick's content.


----------



## Tarvos

You can think from the heart without being religious, that's a pretty sanctimonious statement.


----------



## Scout

Err... what's your point?

Plus it's not something of your trend would do. Your trend prefer to mock religion and worship science; I think this is what actually gives atheism a bad name too.


----------



## Tarvos

Scout said:


> Err... what's your point?
> 
> Plus it's not something of your trend would do. Your trend prefer to mock religion and worship science; I think this is what actually gives atheism a bad name too.


I don't have a SACRED SCIENCE SHRINE. I don't worship science. You're being pretty silly. I mock religion because religious people take themselves too seriously.


----------



## Scout

That's not what I meant. Science isn't for everything, but your trend treats like it does.


----------



## Jetx

"His trend".

What?


----------



## Scout

What the stereotypical proud atheist would be in.


----------



## Tailsy

Make your own thread, this is for ego-stroking and telling people they smell!

PS: I am an atheist and think religion is a beautiful thing, if wrong.


----------



## Zuu

Tailsy smells like old fisk, ja.


----------



## surskitty

I like learning about religions.  :3


----------



## Tarvos

I don't know what trend are you speaking of. elaborate on the nature of this trend please

also who is following this atheist trend tia


----------



## OLD ACCOUNT

This is the trend they are speaking of.

Obviously, all atheists are the same, just like all religious people are the same. Screw diversity.


----------



## Retsu

surskitty said:


> I like learning about religions.  :3


Why? ?_? I've always been curious as to why people are fascinated by stuff like that. Unless you're in it for the historical stuff...


----------



## surskitty

They're quite frequently intricate and have an entire worldview centered around them.  Religions also -- of course -- influence quite a lot of things, and knowledge for knowledge's sake is good too.

Why _wouldn't_ I want to learn about things a sizable number of people believe?


----------



## Mirry

Agreeing with surskitty -- I think that learning about religions is really interesting even if I think it's all BS. I'm taking a course in Hinduism this semester and I love it so far. I suppose it's just curiosity, really -- you see/hear of people behaving a certain way due to their religious beliefs, and you wonder why, so you investigate.


----------



## Abwayax

Scout said:


> That's not what I meant. Science isn't for everything, but your trend treats like it does.


Please get over the assumption that science and religion are polar opposites. There are scientists that believe in a God; the exact percentage is disputed because statistics are prone to skewering, but a science teacher at my school is a very devout Christian.

On another note, I have a grudge against whoever fucked up the exclamation mark - an already-good punctuation mark in its own right. The tilde wasn't good enough for you, was it, punctuation!murderer~~? >_>


----------



## Retsu

Bang notation can be quite useful, but people (see: Cirrus) misuse it and don't give a damn.


----------



## Abwayax

The only possible use of a bang that I can see, besides ending an exclamation statement, is as a shorthand for logical "not". Used anywhere else, I just think to myself that it would have looked better had there simply been a space there.


----------



## Minish

Retsu said:


> Bang notation can be quite useful, but people (see: Cirrus) misuse it and don't give a damn.


No, I didn't misuse it~

I agree with Number 100 on that religion and science aren't polar opposites. I don't like narrow-minded atheists either, just like how I don't like narrow-minded religious people. But science and religion are not opposites, it's not as black and white as that.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

Hahah. Lets see what you think about me.... 

why do all the mods and scary people hang around here anyway?


----------



## Music Dragon

Scout is obviously pretty judgemental and narrow-minded him/herself. Hrrm... Still - you have to forgive those who know not what they do!


----------



## Scout

Number 100 said:


> Please get over the assumption that science and religion are polar opposites. There are scientists that believe in a God; the exact percentage is disputed because statistics are prone to skewering, but a science teacher at my school is a very devout Christian.


Let me make this more clear. 

My point here is not based on that assumption nor should it imply that assumption. It also doesn't lead to something like "If you use science or a scientist, that means you're atheist!" because that's not the point. It's about how science is treated in the way of "it's all about truth" -- how science is treated by collective of individuals sharing that point of view; usually it's of the stereotypical atheist and because of that they believe it's necessary to abolish religion. They're doing no better than placing science in the gold light. 

Let me elaborate more about the "trend" I was talking about. Religion and the supernatural are totally different matters. When Watershed stated about preferring not to believe anything supernatural..  

Here are some reasons why people alike would rather not believe in anything supernatural:

1.) You lack the experience or observations to correlate any of those.
2.) You do not know any other friend or families... others that share any experiences to correlate to any of those.
3.) No scientific explanation ( Though does this mean it's not real? It's just unproven. )
4.) Supernatural claims have been ignored and when it's brought up, people tend to deny such any claims would be true. That kind of reputation is known for being ignored and ridiculed.

I expect "we could try to disprove it" but these things been here for a long time, I expect you to get nowhere in doing so.

I'm pretty sure the list can go on, but those are some common reasons I could think of so far.


----------



## OLD ACCOUNT

Scout said:


> Here are some reasons why people alike would rather not believe in anything supernatural:
> 
> 1.) You lack the experience or observations to correlate any of those.
> 2.) You do not know any other friend or families... others that share any experiences to correlate to any of those.
> 3.) No scientific explanation ( Though does this mean it's not real? It's just unproven. )
> 4.) Supernatural claims have been ignored and when it's brought up, people tend to deny such any claims would be true. That kind of reputation is known for being ignored and ridiculed.


You really do like to assume things, don't you? Do you for even a moment think that atheists could have been born into religious families and simply made up their _own_ mind about religion? Why _should_ we believe in something that can't be proven? Of course supernatural claims are ignored and ridiculed - _there's no proof to them_. If they had _proof_ then they wouldn't just be claims.


----------



## Music Dragon

Maybe this is just me, but I'm having a hard time understanding what exactly you're trying to say, Scout. Your posts feel a little... confused and unclear.


----------



## Scout

> You really do like to assume things, don't you?


It's better to be wrong about my assumption rather than not state it at all. If this assumption I believe is wrong, then I'll just get over it for the better.



> Do you for even a moment think that atheists could have been born into religious families and simply made up their own mind about religion?


Not unless they start to join another kind of collective.



> Of course supernatural claims are ignored and ridiculed - there's no proof to them. If they had proof then they wouldn't just be claims.


Why do the supernatural is the supernatural in the first place? Why there are claims? Because there is evidence among them, not hardcore evidence or proof - but there is evidence. But don't ask me for them - find those yourself.



> Why should we believe in something that can't be proven?


Because faith is what that actually gets you somewhere, not the blind faith you would see in religious mainstream. 

This is something that doesn't fit in binary logic and not in the method of science, because it's another way of how to find knowledge. 

How I do things is more intuitive, intuitive thinking. But you know what? That's the kind of thing that is mostly forgotten in conventional thinking nowadays.


Whatever, there's no need for me to continue.



> Maybe this is just me, but I'm having a hard time understanding what exactly you're trying to say, Scout. Your posts feel a little... confused and unclear.


Usually what lies in confusion means that there's great truth that exists inside, if you may - please ponder about my perspective.


----------



## surskitty

Number 100 said:


> The only possible use of a bang that I can see, besides ending an exclamation statement, is as a shorthand for logical "not". Used anywhere else, I just think to myself that it would have looked better had there simply been a space there.


Indeed!


----------



## OLD ACCOUNT

Scout said:


> It's better to be wrong about my assumption rather than not state it at all. If this assumption I believe is wrong, then I'll just get over it for the better.


How about you just _don't assume things_?



> Not unless they start to join another kind of collective.


_A_theism; lack of religion. So technically, no.

What is it with you and 'trends' or whatever? Why does everyone have to fit a stereotype?



> Why do the supernatural is the supernatural in the first place? Why there are claims? Because there is evidence among them, not hardcore evidence or proof - but there is evidence. But don't ask me for them - find those yourself.


'Hardcore evidence' wtf. There's no such thing as 'hardcore evidence'. There's just evidence, proof. And clearly, if you want me to go 'find it myself' there isn't any proof to be found.

And don't think I haven't looked. I watch the Discovery channel all the time; they have plenty of documentaries about those things. It's all bullshit.



> Because faith is what that actually gets you somewhere, not the blind faith you would see in religious mainstream.


Generally, I think your feet get you places. Your feet and motor vehicles.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Scout said:


> Usually what lies in confusion means that there's great truth that exists inside, if you may - please ponder about my perspective.


hahahaha
_the messiah!_ *the messiah!*


----------



## Music Dragon

Scout said:


> Because faith is what that actually gets you somewhere, not the blind faith you would see in religious mainstream.
> 
> This is something that doesn't fit in binary logic and not in the method of science, because it's another way of how to find knowledge.
> 
> How I do things is more intuitive, intuitive thinking. But you know what? That's the kind of thing that is mostly forgotten in conventional thinking nowadays.


If "faith" is defined as "belief in something that has no evidence to support it", then no, that's not what gets you somewhere. In fact, I think that's the main thing preventing you from getting anywhere, Scout.



Scout said:


> Usually what lies in confusion means that there's great truth that exists inside, if you may - please ponder about my perspective.


This sentence sounds slightly babelfished. 

Confusion usually means that it's confusing, not that it's secretly very sensible.


----------



## octobr

I hear verne is a cocky, uptight ass.

If you get my drift.


----------



## Espeon

But everyone loves Verne for being a cocky, uptight ass! We all get his drift.


----------



## Tailsy

GET YOUR OWN DAMN BITCHIN' THREAD


----------



## surskitty

IT'S BEEN TOO LONG

[TOUCHES TAILSY]


----------



## Tailsy

[touched]
[squeaks]
oh _sur_skitty~~


----------



## Tarvos

Tbh I still want to know about this atheist "trend" tyvm


----------



## surskitty

Tailsy said:


> [touched]
> [squeaks]
> oh _sur_skitty~~


[claims your vital regions in the name of pants]

Tailsy~~  do you like me~?


----------



## nastypass

man for a second I thought I got glitched into the Religion debate thread  :(

also why does surskitty have the pants


----------



## nastypass

yeah well does she have ten inches of snow to shovel outside her house

_huh?!_


----------



## nastypass

...i am defeated


----------



## Tailsy

surskitty said:


> [claims your vital regions in the name of pants]
> 
> Tailsy~~  do you like me~?


[has her vital regions claimed]

B-b-but I NEED THOSE TO BE A COUNTRY :[

[sniffle] please don't hurt me


----------



## Minish

Watershed said:


> Tbh I still want to know about this atheist "trend" tyvm


Stereotypical atheist, I'm assuming is what he's trying to say. Just like how the stereotypical religious person is usually someone who is completely illogical and stupid, and tries to push their views onto other people, the stereotypical atheist is someone who is equally narrow-minded, believing logic and science are the only things to get anyone far in life, etc.

Although the 'stereotypical atheist' (which I've explained badly) I've actually only seen on this forum...

Why can't everyone just agree they seriously do not have any fucking idea about their species' origins and be agnostic? :/

But yeah. Shutting up about religion now.


----------



## Tarvos

> Why can't everyone just agree they seriously do not have any fucking idea about their species' origins and be agnostic? :/


This has been explained already, but agnosticism (although agreeable) doesn't quite work. The view that logic and science are the only things to get someone far in life are also not really the presumption of atheism. Many atheists hold secular humanistic worldviews (something which mine approach as well). I am not shoving religion down people's throat; I was merely explaining in the relevant threads why God is an inferior moral guideline and why science is to be preferred as an explanation for natural phenomena. This isn't jumping on any trend whatsoever. That is simply the atheist viewpoint. We are not organising the equivalent of atheist churches and shouting off the rooftops that YOU MUST CONVERT TO ATHEISM OR ELSE BRIMSTONE AND FIRE (see also: Christianity). Quite the contrary.

However, back on topic.


----------



## octobr

Walker is my favorite pal ever. Not really but close!


----------



## surskitty

Tailsy said:


> [has her vital regions claimed]
> 
> B-b-but I NEED THOSE TO BE A COUNTRY :[
> 
> [sniffle] please don't hurt me


It's okay: you can be like Prussia!  He doesn't have any vital regions (or territory at all) and he's doing _just fine_.

[hugs]


y'guys are usually cool yeah~


----------



## octobr

> We are not organising the equivalent of atheist churches and shouting off the rooftops that YOU MUST CONVERT TO ATHEISM OR ELSE BRIMSTONE AND FIRE (see also: Christianity).


I've never actually seen or heard of anyone doing this, just for the record



surskitty is DUM! It's ok though, we'll get you educated yet


----------



## Zuu

Verne said:


> I've never actually seen or heard of anyone doing this, just for the record


you should see texas


----------



## Tailsy

surskitty said:


> It's okay: you can be like Prussia!  He doesn't have any vital regions (or territory at all) and he's doing _just fine_.
> 
> [hugs]
> 
> 
> y'guys are usually cool yeah~


... He lives with Germany. HOW IS THAT FINE? D:

But... you'll look after me, right? [cling]


----------



## nastypass

i like where this thread is going


----------



## surskitty

Verne said:


> surskitty is DUM! It's ok though, we'll get you educated yet


I HATE YOU TOO :'[



Tailsy said:


> ... He lives with Germany. HOW IS THAT FINE? D:
> 
> But... you'll look after me, right? [cling]


he could be living with Russia~~

Of course~ [ALLOWS]


----------



## Tailsy

surskitty said:


> he could be living with Russia~~
> 
> Of course~ [ALLOWS]


... Okay, it's not too bad.

[giggles and hugs] We'll be okay, right!?


----------



## surskitty

Yes, Tailsy.  Yes, we will.  [HUGS BACK]

... [cue sunset]


----------



## Tailsy

I'm not Canada!


----------



## Minish

*wonders vaguely whether this is all related to Hetalia or is just very, _very_ random*


----------



## Retsu

We love randomness. XDDDDDD


----------



## Tarvos

I don't quite love randomosity.


----------



## surskitty

Half of this is Hetalia references.  The other half is awesome.


----------



## Retsu

This implies that Hetalia is not awesome.


----------



## Tailsy

Hetalia is awesome to a point. We're awesome _incarnate_.

ilu skoot. <3


----------



## nastypass

Retsu said:


> This implies that Hetalia is not awesome.


No, it implies that it's not as awesome as the Hetalia bits.


----------



## Dewgong

Xikaze is cool.

My name is in his signature.


----------



## opaltiger

Okay I am actually going to try this opinion thing for once:

Larissa and Crys are awesome but university has claimed them both and it makes me saaaad. ;;
Butterfree: you are amazing and watching The Wall with you was one of the most fun things ever (also the thing with the cat and the dawkins and the pink floyd).
surskitty, Zhorken, NWT, hopefully Eevee: 12th July: a date that will live in infamy
Altmer: needs more okapis right
and I am totally not crushing on Tailsy or anything


----------



## Retsu

Notice how opal conveniently forgets the ret. :(


----------



## Tailsy

That's because you abbreviated your name like that.


----------



## Harlequin

can I just point out that *yes we do know the origins of our species. see: origin of species, the ancestor's tale etc

*(also god's not real)

Tailsy maybe you should stop with the touching. It's all very innappropriate (lesbians are silly).


----------



## Abwayax

Harlequin how dare you derail this thread with your incessant religious arguments, this is the Hetalia fanclub ego stroking thread (also we all know god does not exist, thank you very much)

That said you're a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Tailsy

Harlequin, you're just gay. :[ YOU CAN'T APPRECIATE MY TOUCHING.

[touches Number 100 on the way out~]


----------



## Dewgong

NWT said:


> Dewgong is usually cool.
> Dewgong should stop messing with Eevee's things.


I like Eevee's things


----------



## Tarvos

This topic needs more okapis.


----------



## Harlequin

Number 100 said:


> Harlequin how dare you derail this thread with your incessant religious arguments, this is the Hetalia fanclub ego stroking thread (also we all know god does not exist, thank you very much)
> 
> That said you're a pretty cool guy.


They're not incessant, they're unending!

(also thank you)



Tailsy said:


> Harlequin, you're just gay. :[ YOU CAN'T APPRECIATE MY TOUCHING.
> 
> [touches Number 100 on the way out~]


WELL YOU'RE A LESBIAN AND EVERYONE KNOWS GOD HATES LESBIANS (because there's no Tab _x_ to enter Slot _z_ AT ALL)


----------



## Tarvos

She is?

WHY WAS I NOT INFORMED


----------



## Tailsy

You don't need a tab to have fun. 8]


----------



## Minish

Harlequin said:


> can I just point out that *yes we do know the origins of our species. see: origin of species, the ancestor's tale etc*


*

Live a little, man~*


----------



## Tarvos

Cirrus said:


> Live a little, man~


he does that's why he knows this stuff


----------



## Music Dragon

I really, really hate the way people tend to assume that atheists are boring people who lack depth and imagination. (Not directed at you, Cirrus, by the way; just saying.)


----------



## Minish

Music Dragon said:


> I really, really hate the way people tend to assume that atheists are boring people who lack depth and imagination. (Not directed at you, Cirrus, by the way; just saying.)


Ah, I know it's bad, I don't assume that.
I just don't like the ones who seem narrow-minded in that _god doesn't exist, full stop, and the bible is shit and christians suck_ rather than _i do not believe god exists, but respect others' views as human beings, and don't doubt their intelligence simply because they have different views_.

:/

EDIT: Sorry about mentioning religion again, just had to reply to this.


----------



## Tarvos

That's got absolutely nothing to do with being narrow minded or respecting views, just so you know. Having an opinion isn't immunity to being told you're wrong, as I so often state.


----------



## Espeon

I like what I've seen of Watershed though previously thought they were someone to completely fear.

I still fear Eevee. Zhorken too. To a certain extent, opal though he is very nice whenever I do get the opportinuty to say hello. Presumably it's generally because I don't feel that I'm able to live up to their standards.

But then again most people here a lovely to talk to so generally make me glad to come back. Still missing Cryssie who's cause of death was University! D:

NWT is great guy. Can be a little uneasy at times and is very self-conscious even though everything about him is absolutely fine at MINIMUM!

surskitty is nice even though when she had rage at me the other day I didn't realise she was joking around. Sorry. :<

Butterfree is a "generally nice girl". :P

Retsu can be alright but I do find myself getting annoyed at him for various reasons more than often. There are days when I want to strangle him around the neck, (and I'm pretty sure he wouldn't give half a thought about strangling me back), but he's usually fine at all other times.

Tailsy is a butt-munchkin! :3

Midnightsaboteur is generally great though I don't really talk to her enough or have vivid enough memories of her to have much to say about her. I do like her and have a great deal of respect for her, however.

MD! I like MD. He's generally great to talk to and we have had some interesting convorsations over the past few months.

Everyone else is generally nice or blah blah. If there's someone who feels that I should rant at them about how great they are or whatever, poke me.


----------



## Tarvos

University hasn't claimed me yet.

That means there's something pretty wrong going on...


----------



## Espeon

Maybe Cryssie just decided to run far, far away from me. D:


----------



## Tarvos

maybe she just is happy for once

i hope she is tbh

also "they" am I multiple people now

or do I have a split personality no one's told me about


----------



## surskitty

Espeon said:


> surskitty is nice even though when she had rage at me the other day I didn't realise she was joking around. Sorry. :<


hey I was the one yelling and I forgot that you're defensive :< that's my fuck up, not yours


----------



## Espeon

surskitty said:


> hey I was the one yelling and I forgot that you're defensive :< that's my fuck up, not yours


I'm not defensive when I can tell it's a joke, normally. Then again my joke detectors are so broken nowadays that I can't really separate reality from jokes so I place my bets on people being serious. :x

Either way, it's no problem. Just something I need to learn if it happens again. :3


----------



## surskitty

typically it's a safe bet that if I'm yelling, I'm not serious


----------



## Retsu

I think we should all hug.


----------



## Espeon

surskitty said:


> typically it's a safe bet that if I'm yelling, I'm not serious


I'll bear that in mind then, surskitty.


----------



## Tailsy

I don't want a hug.


----------



## Retsu

But I'm Claydol girl!


----------



## Espeon

Yes you do! Let me penetrate your personal bubble!!


----------



## Espeon

Except me. I taste like peanut butter and whale. :<


----------



## Retsu

NWT said:


> I'd hug a Furret.
> I'd hug the shit out of most of you guys.


BUT WOULD YOU HUG A CLAYDOL GIRL


----------



## Tailsy

I don't know where you've been...


----------



## Dewgong

Xikaze?! D:


----------



## Dewgong

I love you too


----------



## Dewgong

indeed! <3


----------



## VelvetEspeon

I think everyone here is interesting.


----------



## Retsu

NWT said:


> I'd hug the shit out of Claydol Girl too.


would you also hug Surskitty and Opal Tiger and ButterFree


----------



## #1 bro

Wait, what? Why the sudden name change? Why "Claydol girl"?    

Am I missing something...?


----------



## Zuu

it's awesome how I wasn't mentioned by Espeon

I'LL KILL YOU IN #MAFIA


----------



## Abwayax

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Wait, what? Why the sudden name change? Why "Claydol girl"?
> 
> Am I missing something...?


probably some IRC thing, I couldn't honestly tell you because I stopped lurking in that channel ages ago


----------



## Retsu

It's actually surskitty's old name that I decided to steal.


----------



## Dewgong

I am falling in love with that name now


----------



## surskitty

yyeah uh for about a month or so on conforums TCoD, I changed my username to that for no real reason.

Furret is a horrible evil thief who thrives on my pain.


----------



## Tarvos

xikaze i'm actually altmer maybe you recognise me now


----------



## Zuu

Watershed said:


> xikaze i'm actually altmer maybe you recognise me now


if he still doesn't know this by now I am going to be sorely disappointed


----------



## Bombsii

EVERYONE knows who Altmer is.


----------



## nastypass

Watershed said:


> xikaze i'm actually altmer maybe you recognise me now


:( but i was having fun watching him waste time trying to figure it out


----------



## xkze

I know you're Altmer
I still haven't ever really gotten to know you though


----------



## Harlequin

Cirrus said:


> Ah, I know it's bad, I don't assume that.
> I just don't like the ones who seem narrow-minded in that _god doesn't exist, full stop, and the bible is shit and christians suck_ rather than _i do not believe god exists, but respect others' views as human beings, and don't doubt their intelligence simply because they have different views_.
> 
> :/
> 
> EDIT: Sorry about mentioning religion again, just had to reply to this.


I'm not the "god doesn't exist, full stop, and the bible and shit and christians suck" type. I'm the "beyond _all_ reasonable doubt god and the gods of any religion aren't real and yeah the bible is full of shit and christians in general _do_ suck but I totally respect their views in that they can keep them if they want but I can doubt their intelligence as much as I want to because I mean really it's a bit silly."

(i had to cover all the bases. there really is a difference between "god doesn't exist full stop" and "beyond all reasonable doubt god doesn't exist." my view leaves the possiblity of god open [though at the same time the possibility of magic and the tooth fairy is open] but the other one [which most atheists don't hold] is a bit silly.)


----------



## Pook

harle is pretty awesome


----------



## Pook

NWT is pretty cool


----------



## Abwayax

I still don't know crap about either of you, and probably never will, but from my perspective here you seem like pretty cool people


----------



## Dewgong

I love #100


----------



## octobr

who are you people


----------



## Tarvos

who are _you?_


----------



## Espeon

Xikaze said:


> Espeon evolves from Eevee


...That must be degrading.

Also, Dezzuu I didn't ommit you on purpose! I just forgot! I was tired and yes, you did deserve to be in there. Apologies.


----------



## Music Dragon

Mmm... Ommit. I like how that word sounds.


----------



## Jolty

I remember when Altmer was Bulbasaur and Xikaze was BBB


----------



## Tarvos

I remember I was a shitter poster back then.


----------



## Espeon

I'm a pretty poor poster; I was never around to witness the old usernames though.


----------



## octobr

Watershed said:


> who are _you?_


WHO ARE YOU? GET OUT OF MY FUCKING HOUSE!


----------



## Pook

i remember when Jolty was IceDragon

she was still cool then

i like Espeon.


----------



## Zuu

I remember when Claydol girl was Furret, and then when Furret was Grey Guitar, and then when Grey Guitar was Furret, and then when Furret was banned, and then...


----------



## Jolty

GW said:


> i remember when Jolty was IceDragon


I was Jolty first
then IceDragon for like a bit
then s'more stuff
but people have called me Jolty since forever so


----------



## Pook

IceDragon sounds better imo

i remember when Claydol girl was Furret, and when he was Teen Spirit

when Dezzuu was Desuthenomad

good times


----------



## Dewgong

Everybody remembers me when I was Dewgong.

Is there anybody who remembers me from when I went as Polarsuku.


----------



## Zuu

GW said:


> when Dezzuu was Desuthenomad


*I WILL END YOU*


----------



## surskitty

Hi, Yuu[blahblah]desu~


----------



## Zuu

[ goes to cry ]


----------



## octobr

Dezzuu said:


> [ goes to cry ]


f
aaaaa
ggot

It's ok cause I still loveyou. Not really though, fag.


----------



## Tarvos

i love youuuuu


----------



## Espeon

...And they all lived happily ever after?

I like most people here. </general comment to anyone that mentioned "Espeon">


----------



## Tarvos

ps the i love you is not merely directed at verne also others


----------



## nastypass

i remember when claydol girl was furret and when verne was still a girl do i win


----------



## Dewgong

I remember that too D:


----------



## Zuu

Verne said:


> f
> aaaaa
> ggot
> 
> It's ok cause I still loveyou. Not really though, fag.


I hate you.


----------



## Dewgong

I like Dezzuu.


----------



## Abwayax

I also like Dezzuu


----------



## Zuu

I like you guys too.


----------



## Dewgong

That is good.


----------



## octobr

Watershed said:


> i love youuuuu


but we cantaloupe!!


----------



## Tarvos

Verne said:


> but we cantaloupe!!


nope we can't shittily enough


----------



## octobr

Number 100:

Change your signature so that the words can be sung to the tune of Dreidel Dreidel Dreidel and I will love you so much more. Lyrics lyrics lyrics! These lyrics are so deep! Lyrics lyrics lyrics when I sing them my heart weeps!


----------



## Harlequin

Verne said:


> Number 100:
> 
> Change your signature so that the words can be sung to the tune of Dreidel Dreidel Dreidel and I will love you so much more. Lyrics lyrics lyrics! These lyrics are so deep! Lyrics lyrics lyrics when I sing them my heart weeps!


AYE! 

please do, it would amuse me


----------



## Abwayax

Verne said:


> Number 100:
> 
> Change your signature so that the words can be sung to the tune of Dreidel Dreidel Dreidel and I will love you so much more. Lyrics lyrics lyrics! These lyrics are so deep! Lyrics lyrics lyrics when I sing them my heart weeps!


thank you Verne, now my signature has grown to level 3!

(as an aside, it was not meant to be sung like actual lyrics at first, I was somewhat overt in my overall theme)


----------



## Retsu

:V I don't put lyrics in my signature/title in an attempt to be deep, you know. I'm not shallow enough to do something like that.


----------



## Abwayax

Claydol girl said:


> :V I don't put lyrics in my signature/title in an attempt to be deep, you know.


Neither do I! We must have something in common!


----------



## Vyraura

I've only put them in there when it's a song that has really cool lyrics which is a good reason. But now it's part of an old poem. 

oh right i'm nobody atm because I haven't had real computer access for weeks just to let you know


----------



## Dewgong

I used to hate you for no reason, and then I started liking you. It was weird.


----------



## see ya

Yup, still generally loving people here. 

You guys are AWESHUM. <3


----------



## surskitty

I've been wondering: does my tendency to change my icon and usertitle every few days confuse people?


----------



## Rwr4539

Not really, I used to do that myself.


----------



## octobr

surskitty said:


> I've been wondering: does my tendency to change my icon and usertitle every few days confuse people?


you kinda have the word MOD after your name, so...


----------



## Abwayax

surskitty said:


> I've been wondering: does my tendency to change my icon and usertitle every few days confuse people?


I should hope not.


----------



## Tailsy

I keep changing my tune to Number 100's ~deep~ sig lyrics.


----------



## Zuu

I hate Tailsy.


----------



## Tailsy

I hate Dezzuu more.


----------



## Zuu

Tailsy said:


> I hate myself more.


We know it's what you mean.


----------



## Tailsy

I know you're gay.


----------



## Zuu

And I know you're a stupid whore. Leave me!


----------



## Tailsy

Fine! I will! It's not like I don't have others!


----------



## Zuu

oh god I knew it ;~;

get out of my sight, harlot!


----------



## Dewgong

-licks dezzuu's face-


----------



## Abwayax

Dewgongeru said:


> I used to hate you for no reason, and then I started liking you. It was weird.


I feel that way about most people.


----------



## Zuu

Dewgongeru said:


> -licks dezzuu's face-


*is licked in the face*

what


----------



## Dewgong

Can I do it again


----------



## Zuu

...

sure

better than _Tailsy_ licking my face


----------



## Dewgong

-licks face some more-

Taaaaaaailsy loook >:P


----------



## Zuu

indeed.


----------



## surskitty

Verne said:


> you kinda have the word MOD after your name, so...


some people have trouble with things like "names"
or "writing styles"

I can't possibly see how some people wouldn't be recognizable, but.





Number 100 said:


> I should hope not.


:/


[sits on Tailsy]


----------



## Tailsy

Dezzuu said:


> ...
> 
> sure
> 
> better than _Tailsy_ licking my face


[licks better than anyone else ever could, bitch.]

[sat upon!]


----------



## Tarvos

tbh i wouldn't mind Tailsy licking my face


----------



## Music Dragon

Watershed said:


> tbh i wouldn't mind Tailsy licking my face


Oh, you little hypocrite, you!


----------



## Tarvos

How am I hypocritical?


----------



## Tarvos

who says straight people don't like it dirty


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*sucks all ur faces*


----------



## Harlequin

straight people aren't real wtf guys seriously stop it you're scaring me ; ;

seriously straight people aren't real, they're just things people tell us to scare us


----------



## Tarvos

you're just saying that because I have a valentine and you don't


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Watershed said:


> you're just saying that because I have a valentine and you don't


;-;


----------



## Tarvos

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> ;-;


i'm sorry vplj you're not my valentine

maybe next year


----------



## Retsu

Watershed - off your high horse, man


----------



## Tailsy

Furret smells like horses.


----------



## surskitty

I CAN CHANGE MY TEXT COLOUR, SEE?

[takes a bow]


----------



## Zuu

All this talk of licking and horses has me in a strange mood.


----------



## surskitty

THAT'S OKAY, DEZZUU

lots of people lick horses.  it's completely normal, I'm sure.


----------



## octobr

Zuu:

Sounds good to me, get on your knees


----------



## Tailsy

surskitty I'm going to jam this gun right over --


----------



## Zuu

surskitty: I never said anything about licking horses! WEEIRD~!

Verne: Don't be silly, you're my uncle. That'd be illegal.

Tailsy: GO ON FINISH IT


----------



## Tailsy

[turns to staaaare at Dezzuu.]

[staaaare.]

GET
THE
FUCK
OFF
MY
LAWN!

[beats with rifle.]


----------



## Tarvos

Claydol girl said:


> Watershed - off your high horse, man


you're just jealous


----------



## Zuu

[is beat with a rifle]

;_________;

[assumes fetal position]


----------



## Tarvos

tailsy haven't I taught you not to beat dezzuu

stay away from dezzuu desu


----------



## octobr

Dezzuu said:


> surskitty: I never said anything about licking horses! WEEIRD~!
> 
> Verne: Don't be silly, you're my uncle. That'd be illegal.
> 
> Tailsy: GO ON FINISH IT


Timmy never complains, you freak of nature.


----------



## Zuu

I guess Timmy is just a little bitch then.

Oh, wait --

[hides behind Altmer] MWAHAHAHA CAN'T BEAT HIM UP, CAN YOU?!


----------



## Tailsy

[beats Altmer with her rifle.]

8]


----------



## Zuu

well

lost your chance of getting lucky with him, then


----------



## Zhorken

surskitty said:


> I CAN CHANGE MY TEXT COLOUR, SEE?
> 
> [takes a bow]


I still have zorkeh_oselawt.pl
Also what the hell I didn't expect to quote this post and see [COLOR="LemonChiffon"]


----------



## surskitty

Tailsy said:


> surskitty I'm going to jam this gun right over --


OKAY OKAY

no touching vital regions until you join the EU





Dezzuu said:


> surskitty: I never said anything about licking horses! WEEIRD~!


but you were thinking it!





Tailsy said:


> [turns to staaaare at Dezzuu.]
> 
> [staaaare.]
> 
> GET
> THE
> FUCK
> OFF
> MY
> LAWN!
> 
> [beats with rifle.]


Can I sit on your lawn?





Dezzuu said:


> [assumes fetal position]


[takes pictures]





Dezzuu said:


> well
> 
> lost your chance of getting lucky with him, then


that's okay

none of it will matter when she's one with me


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

surskitty said:


> I CAN CHANGE MY TEXT COLOUR, SEE?
> 
> [takes a bow]


pink, wheat, lemon chiffon, pale green, pale turquoise, light blue and plum.
what kind of faggot colours are thes.


----------



## surskitty

really freaking terrible, that's what


----------



## Retsu

this thread needs more entertaining discussion and less ~insanity~


----------



## Zuu

but it's so lol funny and random XD


----------



## Retsu

precisely


----------



## surskitty

hey it's not random

there is context for everything

it's just irrelevant

and it's not likely to matter


also Eevee's thing is indeed amazing but it's better if it's not needed
unless I'm posting in pastel rainbow


----------



## Tailsy

I'll give you fuckin' pastel rainbow.


----------



## surskitty

Shit.


----------



## Zuu

I feel threatened.


----------



## surskitty

That's okay: so do I.


----------



## Tailsy

[twitches]

L- look more threatened, dammit!


----------



## surskitty

Being threatened ORIGINATED in me.  >:(


----------



## Tailsy

What does that have to do with anything!?


----------



## surskitty

Relevance originated in me, too!


----------



## Tailsy

_Why_?


----------



## Zuu

Oh, skoot, you're so relevant and original.

And I don't know what to say to you Tailsy.

Stop being so confused.


----------



## Tailsy

I'm not confused! I'm talking to an idiot!!


----------



## surskitty

Damn right!

...
...
wait what


----------



## Tailsy

Who the hell are you?


----------



## surskitty

He's America, obviously.


----------



## Tailsy

... Ah, I see. 

What's he doing here?


----------



## surskitty

Chair.


----------



## Tailsy

I don't remember America being a chair.

Suggesting we let robots sort the world's problems, yes. But chairs...?


----------



## Zuu

Robots are cool.

Especially giant ones.


----------



## nastypass

WHAT IN THE WIDE WIDE WORLD A SPORTS IS A GOIN' ON HERE


----------



## Tailsy

Shut up or I'll shoot your brains up your nose.


----------



## surskitty

Bad things, Walker, bad things.


----------



## nastypass

i thought i hired you to lay down railroad (through tailsy's vital regions) not to go jumpin' around with her like a bunch a kansas city faggots!!  >:(


----------



## octobr

Hey walker why don't you show zuu how we do it in the box eh? eh?


----------



## Tailsy

Don't you go anywhere near my vital regions.


----------



## Harlequin

too much hetalia, not enough penis


----------



## Tarvos

Penis into vital regions. There isn't enough of that in particular.


----------



## Tailsy

There's a lot of male genitalia in my vital regions, but what about them? 

[frown.]


----------



## surskitty

Did you want them there?


----------



## Tarvos

errr I think I need to come over to wherever it is Tailsy lives and give her a good smacking with her own rifle

and I have an excuse to leave


----------



## Tailsy

I'd assume so.

Pervert.


----------



## Tarvos

Oh she would.


----------



## nastypass

this thread needs more blazing saddles references  :(


----------



## Tailsy

... Of course I'd know my own population...


----------



## Tarvos

Yes, but do you want to know other populations?


----------



## surskitty

HEY TAILSY CAN I MOVE INTO YOUR VITAL REGIONS ;D


----------



## Tailsy

No.


----------



## surskitty

Why do you have to crush my dreams!?


----------



## Tailsy

Because I don't enjoy their content?


----------



## surskitty

... but what about the wonderful times we had?  Together?


----------



## Dewgong

The string on my pajama pants tastes minty

Do you guys have an explanation for this


----------



## Zuu

Your pajama pants were woven with the finest silks that were obviously ... marinated in mint.

Somehow.

Duh. 

That or you're a psycho and imagining it


----------



## Dewgong

It's a really gross peppermint taste... 

Maybe I'm imagining -flails around-


----------



## Espeon

Maybe you got toothpaste on it by mistake once.


----------



## Dewgong

My toothpaste doesn't taste like that.


----------



## Zuu

Maybe it was a long, long time ago when it *did*.


----------



## Dewgong

Espeon is nice


----------



## nastypass

NWT: is it bad that the first thing i thought of after 'oo power gem' when looking at that was "he's a firin' his lazar"

i think so


----------



## Tarvos

i prefer jolteon


----------



## nastypass

vaporeon is superior to all


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Umm, me? Blastoise? The awesomely cool awesome friend to *alllllllllllll*?


----------



## Abwayax

what about el numero 100-o

he is much better than Number 99!


----------



## Zuu

man I suck at drawing


----------



## Tailsy

Dezzuu said:


> man I suck at drawing


You kiddin' Flareon is my favourite. <3333


----------



## Espeon

...This just goes to proove no-one has any real opinion about me. :x


----------



## Music Dragon

We love you, Espeon! (And we love you, Gwen!)


----------



## Tarvos

And Sarah. We can't forget Sarah.

(ps I don't know who the fuck Sarah is supposed to be well I do but :x)


----------



## octobr

Watershed said:


> And Sarah. We can't forget Sarah.
> 
> (ps I don't know who the fuck Sarah is supposed to be well I do but :x)


Ironic since there's like 93 sarahs here.


----------



## Tarvos

i only talk to one of them


----------



## nastypass

But there's only one Walker.  B)

also ':(' to NWT's most recent post


----------



## Abwayax

who the hell is Sarah


----------



## Retsu

me


----------



## octobr

Claydol girl


----------



## Dewgong

You


----------



## Tarvos

someone turn me round
can I start this again


----------



## Espeon

*Blindfolds and spins Watershed*


----------



## Dewgong

-stands in front like a pinata-


----------



## Alakazam

*Pokes Dewgongeru for no apparent reason.*


----------



## Dewgong

That's Dewgong to you


----------



## Tarvos

so what do people think of me i dont think i get enough attention

oh wait I do


----------



## Minish

I've always respected you, just never liked you (well, I've started to a _tiny_ bit lately). :D

I know you neither respect nor like me, but I don't blame you for that~


----------



## Tarvos

I respect you, but no, I wouldn't quite say I *like you*...


I'm trying to be less of an ass lately.


----------



## Dewgong

I like you. I always have, even if you are an ass sometimes.

And I always respected you.


----------



## Music Dragon

Jag gillar Watershed.


----------



## Tarvos

That's cool because I don't.


----------



## Music Dragon

Aha. Why?


----------



## Tarvos

Because I have never liked myself.


----------



## Music Dragon

Oh, well, that's not a "because"... That's just a telling aside.


----------



## Tarvos

Because I don't think I'm a cool person. Because I have zero self-esteem. Well whatever really.


----------



## Alakazam

You are a cool person, to me. =D


----------



## Dewgong

What do we think about Dewy


----------



## Zuu

awesome


----------



## Dewgong

Yay

So are you


----------



## octobr

someone needs to not be an attention whore please


----------



## Abwayax

Verne said:


> someone needs to not be an attention whore please


I am not an attention whore


----------



## Tailsy

Number 100 is a closet attention whore.


----------



## Tarvos

How exactly is one a closet attention whore?


----------



## Tailsy

You pretend not to be one

BUT YOU ACTUALLY ARE
JUST STEALTHIER.

Duh.


----------



## Zuu

from evidence collected from these conversations and others, Tailsy's IQ could probably be equated to that of a tapeworm


----------



## Abwayax

Was that intended as an insult to tapeworms?


----------



## Tarvos

Tailsy said:


> You pretend not to be one
> 
> BUT YOU ACTUALLY ARE
> JUST STEALTHIER.
> 
> Duh.


Attention whores never pretend to not be attention whores, because in that case they wouldn't be attention whores any more. It's an oxymoron, a _contradictio in terminis_.


----------



## Dewgong

I used to be an attentionwhore


----------



## Zuu

like I said

tapeworm

Number 100: I guess so.


----------



## Dewgong

I used to think tapeworms were made of tape when I was little

I would always imaged this really long piece of tape with two craft googly-eyes


----------



## Alakazam

Seriously? xD


----------



## Dewgong

Yeah it was weird


----------



## Ibiku

Siggied. XD


----------



## Zuu

... okay

anyways 

what's up


----------



## Alakazam

Nothing much~

You?


----------



## Tailsy

Watershed said:


> Attention whores never pretend to not be attention whores, because in that case they wouldn't be attention whores any more. It's an oxymoron, a _contradictio in terminis_.


No it's not

People are more efficient at getting attention when they claim they aren't doing anything for the attention
It's negative attention but attention nonetheless!


----------



## Dewgong

Ibiku said:


> Siggied. XD


Haha awesome

But instead of Dewgongeru make it Dewgong

I don't even want my name to be Dewgongeru anymore


----------



## Alakazam

Woot. I'm not even a member more than a week yet I'm already in somebody else's siggie. xD


----------



## octobr

It wasn't even that... funny, you know? Jesus. 

Zuu is the bomb, Tailsy is the bomb, watershed is pretty dang cool, I can probably say everyone else is an idiot. If you would like to dispute that please feel free to approach me.


----------



## surskitty

WHY VERNE WHY


----------



## octobr

Not you, I didn't see you is all. You're the bomb as well. Welcome to the arsenal? Haha it has arse in it.


----------



## surskitty

Let's start a war, you and me.

We can start by nuking Iowa.


----------



## octobr

Iowa can't be all bad, it's got my college of choice.


----------



## Dewgong

Yeah it really wasn't all that funny but whatever :\


----------



## surskitty

... Nuke Belarus?

Come on, if I'm the bomb, we've got to blow SOMETHING up!


----------



## surskitty

... Nuke Belarus?

Come on, if I'm the bomb, we've got to blow SOMETHING up!


----------



## Zuu

Verne said:


> It wasn't even that... funny, you know? Jesus.
> 
> Zuu is the bomb, Tailsy is the bomb, watershed is pretty dang cool, I can probably say everyone else is an idiot. If you would like to dispute that please feel free to approach me.


oh my god

one post in which Verne mentions me and doesn't call me a faggot

* w *


----------



## Dewgong

^ faggot


----------



## octobr

With all your fawning over Drakeypoo I don't even need to say it anymore.


----------



## Zuu

I hope both of you die


----------



## octobr

Hey you brought it upon yourself buddy


----------



## Zuu

Verne said:


> Hey you brought it upon yourself buddy I am jealous of Drake


----------



## octobr

That's adorable.


----------



## Zuu

Verne said:


> That's adorable. I'm horrible


----------



## octobr

Dude, don't rub it in...


----------



## Dewgong

I hope you die too dezzuu you fag


----------



## Zuu

Dewgong said:


> I hope you die too am hopelessly in love with you dezzuu you fag graceful being of air and fire


----------



## Tailsy

I like touching Dezzuu.


----------



## Zuu

Tailsy said:


> I really like touching Dezzuu.


wait

what 

I --


----------



## Dewgong

Dewgong said:
			
		

> I hope you die too am hopelessly in love with you dezzuu you fag graceful being of air and fire


faaaaaaag

that ain't even funny


----------



## Tailsy

Dezzuu said:


> wait
> 
> what
> 
> I --


[nuzzles.]


----------



## Dewgong

DEWGONG ANGRY


----------



## Alakazam

Why?


----------



## Dewgong

DEWGONG SMASH

...i don't know


----------



## Zuu

*is nuzzled*

:3


----------



## Dewgong

:(

I hate you


----------



## Zuu

Why? D:


----------



## Tarvos

You're so nuzzling the wrong person Tailsy. :(


----------



## Dewgong

Because

i acutkalily d o i like you

goddamn my friejnd is mnessung up my typimg


----------



## Zuu

what? :o really? 

OR IS THIS A RUSE TO GET CLOSE TO ME AND THEN TAKE ADVANTAGE OF MY AWESOME >:O

*pushes Tailsy to Altmer* you can have her.


----------



## Tarvos

I don't want to own Tailsy...


----------



## Tailsy

That's what you get when you let your heart win!


----------



## Zuu

WOOOO_OO_OHH~!


----------



## Tarvos

Tailsy said:


> That's what you get when you let your heart win!


woah oh

Paramore~

*nuzzles you anyway.* :D


----------



## Zuu

faggot I clearly already woah'd


----------



## Tarvos

I'm doing harmony vocals!


----------



## Zuu

oh

OKAY sounds cool man!


----------



## surskitty

Damn, guys.  Stop claiming Tailsy.  D:

who else will I be able to touch


----------



## Tailsy

surskitty said:


> Damn, guys.  Stop claiming Tailsy.  D:
> 
> who else will I be able to touch


[clings]


----------



## Dewgong

Tailsy will never be mine -weep-


----------



## Tailsy

[STAAAAAAAAARE].

Who _are_ you?


----------



## Dewgong

i... am dewgong.


----------



## Zuu

*MINDFUCK*


----------



## Dewgong

OOOOOOH SHIT

what


----------



## Tailsy

No waaay! You're like, so totally somebody I haven't met ever before.


----------



## Dewgong

Maybe you've met me before, maybe you haven't

Who knooooooows


----------



## Tailsy

I should like, know. Seeing as I'm the one trying to work out if I know you or not, duh.


----------



## octobr

Who _cares_, I'm here now.


----------



## Zuu

Oh, yeah, the party's started.

>_>


----------



## surskitty

Tailsy said:


> [clings]


[clings BETTER]

party in Tailsy's lawn but no one's invited :(


----------



## nastypass

AAAAAA THIS THREAD MOVES TOO FAST

also verne i r not dum  ;  ;


----------



## Dewgong

Walker is a dum


----------



## Tailsy

That's because I don't have a lawn.


----------



## Espeon

That's only what you think, Tailsy!


----------



## Tailsy

... Are you going to give me one?


----------



## surskitty

I CLAIM THIS LAWN IN THE NAME OF TAILSY

...
NOW I CLAIM TAILSY'S LAWN IN THE NAME OF ME


----------



## Tailsy

... But --

I've never had my own lawn ;^;


----------



## Tarvos

Give the lass her lawn.


----------



## surskitty

... [gives Tailsy back her lawn]


----------



## nastypass

[steals tailsy's lawn

...again]


----------



## Dewgong

What is the big deal about lawns

psssh

_I've _got my own anyways


----------



## Tailsy

[curls up in a corner and cries.]

I-- I'LL PAINT YOU PICTURES


----------



## Dewgong

I DON'T NEED ANY PICTURES FROM _YOU_

_I've _got my _own_ pictures


----------



## nastypass

[steals tailsy's paint and dewgong's pictures]


----------



## Dewgong

NO YOU DIDN'T

IT'S ON


----------



## surskitty

Tailsy said:


> [curls up in a corner and cries.]
> 
> I-- I'LL PAINT YOU PICTURES


[drapes on and hugs~]

Oh, Tailsy~


----------



## Dewgong

UNACCEPTABLE


----------



## nastypass

[steals dewgong's avatar's goggles]


----------



## opaltiger

Dewgong said:


> What is the big deal about lawns


I would make a "tracts of land" joke but, you know, this is Tailsy, so...


----------



## Tailsy

opaltiger said:


> I would make a "tracts of land" joke but, you know, this is Tailsy, so...


What's wrong with my tracts of land!?

That I don't have.


----------



## Dewgong

guys what in the world are you doing with my avatar

he needs those goggles :(


----------



## opaltiger

Tailsy said:


> What's wrong with my tracts of land!?
> 
> *That I don't have.*


well the point is that you're kinda lying :( which is why I didn't make the association D:


----------



## Tarvos

I don't care about lawns, tracts of lands and such...


----------



## nastypass

I have taken Tailsy's tracts of land, opal.

... [steals opal's hat]


----------



## Dewgong

give that hat back :(


----------



## Desolater66

I dident see that grammer mistake but so what I would worry about you isince you couldent figure out I was saying which


----------



## Espeon

Desolater66 said:


> I dident see that grammer mistake but so what I would worry about you isince you couldent figure out I was saying which


Excuse me, not meaning to be rude, but what exactly are you trying to say here? You appear to have stopped mid sentence.

Also, please fix your spelling before coming back next time.


----------



## Tarvos

It's not just spelling. It's grammar, spelling and punctuation. :s


----------



## Desolater66

omfg


I made a grammer miistake a few posts back check it out.

I said witch instead of which


----------



## surskitty

Can we please go back to Tailsy's tracts of land?


----------



## Espeon

Watershed said:


> It's not just spelling. It's grammar, spelling and punctuation. :s


I think we all know the list by now. I was just abbreviating it.



Desolater66 said:


> omfg
> 
> 
> I made a grammer miistake a few posts back check it out.
> 
> I said witch instead of which


Grammer? What's that?


----------



## Dewgong

Desolater66 said:


> I dident see that grammer mistake but so what I would worry about you isince you couldent figure out I was saying which


i cannot take you seriously


----------



## Desolater66

Why so serious?


----------



## Dewgong

...i am not amused


----------



## Desolater66

Im asking why you are so serious in a pokemon forum.


----------



## Jetx

Yeah guys, stop being serious in a pokémon forum. >:|


----------



## Dewgong

i don't know

i didn't know i was being that serious, actually


----------



## Desolater66

Lets put a smile on that face.


----------



## Dewgong

let's not :|


----------



## Desolater66

Why are you talking to me I thought I was annoying unless you like talking to me or something

You call me annoying and you dont even know me.


----------



## surskitty

Can we please get back on Tailsy?


----------



## Desolater66

Yes Ma AM


----------



## Espeon

Desolater66 said:


> Why are you talking to me I thought I was annoying unless you like talking to me or something
> 
> You call me annoying and you dont even know me.


You are irritating because of the way you interact with other people. Just give up on trying to make people like you or whatever it is you're doing.

Oh, also. I'm currently in possesion of Tailsy's lawn.


----------



## Dewgong

i don't need to know you anymore to decide whether i think you're annoying or not

does it look like i'm talking to you with a friendly approach? why the hell would you think i like talking to you


----------



## Jetx

I think we should listen to surskitty.
I'm pretty tired of seeing people be serious in a pokémon forum


----------



## Dewgong

doesn't matter if it's a pokemon forum or not

i can be as serious as i goddamn feel the need to

but i'm not going to start a war with people so whatever


----------



## Jetx

Looks like I'm being too subtle, in a pokémon forum


----------



## Dewgong

alright danm :\

SO LET'S TALK ABOUT TAILSY


----------



## Espeon

I have her lawn in my possesion. Her brother is a moron who wears socks when he SHOULDN'T BE WEARING THEM!


----------



## Dewgong

I like socks

I want her lawn -steal-


----------



## Tailsy

Dewgong, I'm going to rip your face off and eat it.


----------



## surskitty

So, Tailsy.  What are your thoughts on sundaes?


----------



## Tailsy

surskitty said:


> So, Tailsy.  What are your thoughts on sundaes?


Depends. What kind?


----------



## surskitty

I'm not sure.  Pineapple?


----------



## Retsu

Yeah guys why do you fuckin haet desolater i mean he trys his hardest and its not like his psots are hard to reado r anything i man gosh why do u haev to be so harsh


----------



## Dewgong

Desolater66 said:


> After all that fuss your still replyig to me aigh
> 
> 
> Oh ok have fun with that.


my last post was ignoring you


----------



## Dewgong

Desolater66 said:


> Why thank you you have shown great skills of ignoring me.


well i can't ignore you when i see the need to tell you that i was ignoring you


----------



## Dewgong

i'm not trying to ignore you now.


----------



## Tailsy

How about _actually ignoring him_

Anyway, pineapple is pretty pimpin'!


----------



## Dewgong

pineapple <3


----------



## surskitty

Fuck yeah, pineapple.


----------



## Desolater66

If i had a mon but screw u guys then iits pathetic i try


----------



## surskitty

Actually, that was completely stupid and not at all funny, and I apologize.  /)_(\


----------



## Desolater66

That totally backfired lmao i got a mom livin with her but yea i ment what i said i dont belong here n i cant change my reputation and thats why i hrdy coe here anymore


----------



## surskitty

I was fairly certain that you weren't serious, but my comment was still stupid.

You could change your reputation if you typed coherently, but you don't, and so, people look down on you.


----------



## Desolater66

Meh it happens


----------



## ultraviolet

So what's this I hear about Tailsy?


----------



## Tarvos

She has a lawn. And tracts of land. And things invading her vital regions.


----------



## surskitty

She also likes pineapple sundaes.


----------



## Espeon

And has a brother who wears socks at the wrong times.


----------



## Desolater66

Dewgong  threatened to take Tailsy lawn with her evil sock bergade


----------



## Dewgong

I WILL TAKE IT JUST YOU WAIT


----------



## nastypass

[steals tailsy's lawn, surksitty's pineapples, and dewgong's socks]


----------



## Tailsy

[steals Walker]


----------



## nastypass

[stabs tailsy in the face]

This is why we do not steal thieves.


----------



## Tarvos

[steals Tailsy]


----------



## Jetx

They've done better.


----------



## surskitty

[gets Walker a date with a river and a cursed bag of tricks]


----------



## Tailsy

[stolen]


----------



## Tarvos

I'm sorry Tailsy. I love you .____________. I wish I didn't have to be so creepy about it, but...


----------



## nastypass

Is NWT shipping skoot and me or Yellow and Sho?

[steals the river, leaves the bag]


----------



## Espeon

Both Walker. Both...


----------



## surskitty

That's terrible.


----------



## Espeon

It is, really. Isn't it?


----------



## Dewgong

-steals tailsy from whoever had her-


----------



## Tailsy

But --

why is it always me!?


----------



## surskitty

Because you've just got this ~aura~.


----------



## Dewgong

Because there is somet-- yes the aura


----------



## Zuu

*ships himself with himself*


----------



## surskitty

needs less pics


----------



## nastypass

[steals the pictures]


----------



## Dewgong

-steals walker-


----------



## Zuu

look at my signature ;3

also Dewgong is awesome (fuck yeah, I got referenced on project)


----------



## Dewgong

of course you did

because you were the one who yelled at me everytime i started doing something else.

i seriously never would have started without you're screaming :D


----------



## Zuu

oh well

I thought it had something to do with my immense sex appeal

but that works too YOU'RE WELCOME LOLI


----------



## Dewgong

yes your immense sex appeal played a role in it too


----------



## Zuu

mmkay good

i am assuming that's why there was a heart next to my name


----------



## nastypass

[stabs dewgong in the face] Did you not read my response to Tailsy stealing me?


----------



## Dewgong

No I didn't


----------



## Espeon

Poor Walker. He's a nice kid too. He may never see daylight again! D:


----------



## nastypass

[stabs espeon in the face, too]  I never really was on your side.  <:J


----------



## Tailsy

Was a nice kid, Espeon. 


Was.


----------



## Tarvos

-sobs over the loss of his Tailsy-


----------



## surskitty

[claws out Walker's eyes]  Sorry, tripped.


----------



## Espeon

No-one loves me. Boohoo. Now please excuse me whilst I cut my toenails.


----------



## nastypass

[steals espeon's eyes]  I need to borrow these.

[detonates the c4 he stuffed down surskitty's pants]


----------



## surskitty

But I'm not wearing pants.


----------



## Dewgong

I think it's perfectly fortunate.


----------



## nastypass

...then whose pants did I stuff the c4 down?

[stuffs c4 down surskitty's shirt, hoping she's wearing one]


----------



## Dewgong

...

...

-looks down pants-

...


----------



## Espeon

I remember that one time where I shoved surskitty's pants down her throat.

[steals eyes back.]


----------



## nastypass

[steals NWT's eyes so he can read the post]


----------



## Espeon

NWT said:


> Also, discuss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +


Eveyone would be having a big orgy in the middle of the room and Walker would be sat in the corner of the room due to the fact that he's eyeless at present.


----------



## nastypass

No I'm not!  [steals yellow's hat]


----------



## Dewgong

-eats yellow's hat-

nom


----------



## Tailsy

My avatar is the best in that bunch.


----------



## Tarvos

No. It's not.


----------



## Dewgong

No it isn't. :(


----------



## Minish

Bleh! Dewgong, Matt should have green hair, and you know it! D:


----------



## Dewgong

...IT'S RED 

RED 

RED 

RED


----------



## Zuu

Matt was meant to have red hair. D:<

and maybe brown


----------



## Retsu

This is completely unrelated to anything but I wanted to post it.


----------



## Dewgong

Hmm yes

A reddish brown maybe, but I like it when it's a totally unnatural dark red


----------



## Minish

Behhh, dark brown.

And green for crack. :D


----------



## nastypass

Guys why are we arguing about Matt's hair color when this is on the page:



Claydol girl said:


>


----------



## Dewgong

BECAUSE IT'S OBVIOUSLY RED


----------



## Tailsy

You're red.


----------



## Zuu

Claydol girl said:


> This is completely unrelated to anything but I wanted to post it.


Turisas is crazy.


----------



## Abwayax

Dr. von Hundred diagnoses cancer in this thread.

He recommends chemotherapy.


----------



## Tarvos

apart from Turisas being crazy they are also a good live act


----------



## Espeon

Number 100 said:


> Dr. von Hundred diagnoses cancer in this thread.
> 
> He recommends chemotherapy.


Fortunately for his patients, Dr. von Hundred was found guilty of malpractise and isn't a real doctor.


----------



## Tailsy

... Really?

Dammit, do I have to get my appendix back?


----------



## Abwayax

Would that be Appendix A or Appendix C?


----------



## Tailsy

What one's shorter?


----------



## Zuu

yer boyfriend's


----------



## Tailsy

That's more non-existent than short...


----------



## surskitty

You might have to ask your doctor, actually....


----------



## Tarvos

appendices are useless


----------



## Music Dragon

What! _Really?_


----------



## nastypass

Aw, and here I thought stealing surskitty's would cause her to die a slow, painful death.  :(


----------



## surskitty

It's okay.  Slow and painful deaths are hard to come by, but we can help.


----------



## Dewgong

I like surskitty


----------



## Tailsy

Does slow and painful death require churros?


----------



## Dewgong

Yes

Everything requires churros


----------



## surskitty

Churros are delicious.  They will count as payment, yes.


----------



## Tailsy

Cool.

...

I don't have any churros...


----------



## Dewgong

Neither do I.


----------



## Minish

This thread is a very big, occasionally amusing, cycle. But a cycle nevertheless...


----------



## Espeon

What's a churro?


----------



## surskitty

It's a type of dessert involving fried dough and cinnamon.


----------



## Dewgong

Strawberry churros 

They used to have those at school on desert days


----------



## Music Dragon

_In the desert you can't remember your name~_


----------



## ultraviolet

Did I _say _you could talk? Didn't think so.


----------



## nastypass

Espeon said:


> What's a churro?


THE GREATEST THING TO COME OUT OF MEXICO EVER


----------



## Tailsy

Does the cycle have churros?


----------



## surskitty

It does now.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

CHURROS COME FROM SPAIN come on you guys haven't you accepted the fact that every cool thing comes from Europe or Asia


----------



## Tailsy

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> CHURROS COME FROM SPAIN come on you guys haven't you accepted the fact that every cool thing comes from Europe or Asia


I like Spain~


----------



## nastypass

I THOUGHT IT WAS MEXICAN SORRY

but really they make them in like every spanish-speaking country ever so it's an honest mistake


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Walker said:


> THE GREATEST THING TO COME OUT OF MEXICO EVER


Hell.Yes. Really, churros are popular anywhere people speak Spanish.
Especially the vannilla ones in Peru. Mmmm.


----------



## Dewgong

Strawberry churros with powdered sugar on top will always be my favorite


----------



## Espeon

I dislike strawberry flavouring in certain foods.

Powdered sugar as in icing sugar or just a regular sugar ground really finely?


----------



## surskitty

I'm hoping the latter.  Icing sugar tastes nasty.

POLL TIME since people are complaining: who wants this thread gone, who wants this thread to stay, and who doesn't care either way?


----------



## Tarvos

No opinion.


----------



## surskitty

No opinion here, either.


----------



## Jetx

Removed, or just closed?


----------



## surskitty

Either way.


----------



## Music Dragon

Couldn't really care less.


----------



## Minish

Ehh I guess it was good before everybody had posted their opinions of people. But after 116 pages it's kind of obsolete I guess. :/

Aww, I'd hate to see it go though.


----------



## Espeon

116-and-a-bit pages and I still don't know what people think of me!


----------



## Music Dragon

Why is it that you NEVER LEARN, ESPEON


----------



## Jester

Don't really like...


----------



## nastypass

Espeon is okay and needs to stop having such low self esteem.  :|
The same goes for NWT sometimes except with more awesome.

i really couldn't care less if this thread stays or goes tbqh


----------



## Minish

I don't know where Espeon really fits in TCoD, which means I don't really know him that well and thus can't give much of an opinion of him. D:


----------



## Espeon

Walker said:


> Espeon is okay and needs to stop having such low self esteem.  :|
> The same goes for NWT sometimes except with more awesome.


Bah, this is blatant racial discrimination!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Me?

please?


----------



## Espeon

Midnight said:


> Don't really like...


To be honest I don't have a clue who you are beyond the person that thinks they're the only Midnight.

Other than that I really have no opinion of you.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Music Dragon said:


> Couldn't really care less.


It'd feel slightly weird not seeing this anymore, but I must agree.

Anyway, I don't know many people here all that well, but most of you are pretty darn awesome.


----------



## Dewgong

I would hate to see this thread go, as well.

Espeon I already told you I like you


----------



## xkze

Dewgong is the name of a pokemon


----------



## Koala929

So far I've like most people, except Dezzuu or whatever his name is, I don't care that much for him. He's rude, obnoxious, and just things because one person made a fucking typo that he can rant about their lack of intelligence when he doesn't even know them.


----------



## Retsu

Koala, people like you are perhaps the worst thing to happen to these forums.


----------



## Dewgong

Koala shut your face

You're rude and obnoxious.  He has a right to rant on about peoples intellegence because most of time it's higher than whoever it is he's ranting about.

God I hope he rants about you, you deserve it

Also damn right I want a medal


----------



## Tarvos

I always enjoy the irony of people ranting about how they got treated badly when they, in fact, nearly 99% act like a jerk enough to warrant that treatment. 99% of the time when you get treated unfairly, you deserve it. Unless you can really fucken argue that you didn't of course. In which case you're probably intelligent and know your shit.


----------



## Espeon

I love the way they all go: "Everyone else is fine" in hopes that everyone else won't have a go at them either.


----------



## xkze

I like everybody but Koala because he's rude, obnoxious, and just thinks that because one person points out correctly someone's lack of intelligence it's okay to single him out and attack him without reason anywhere he likes.


----------



## Zuu

Dewgong said:


> Koala shut your face
> 
> You're rude and obnoxious.  He has a right to rant on about peoples intellegence because most of time it's higher than whoever it is he's ranting about.
> 
> God I hope he rants about you, you deserve it
> 
> Also damn right I want a medal


<33 thank you

Koala929: I don't know how doubting your claim of having an intelligence quotient of 150 (btw online tests != accurate) means I am calling you out and saying you are an idiot. I never said you lacked intelligence. I said I found it unlikely that you actually have an IQ of 150. Hell, I type/spell better than you and my IQ is probably like ~120.


also <3 goes out to Xikaze too YOU ARE MY AFRICAN FRIEND, FONSHELL


----------



## nastypass

Guys, why are we defending/being Dezzuu in this thread; he's rude, obnoxious, and just things because one person made a typo that he can rant about their lack of smrt.

But seriously, Dezzuu's cool.  e has friends and doesn't afraid of newfags.  OTHER COOL PEOPLE I CAN THINK OF OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD: surskitty nwt noot xikaze opal verne strangy please don't kill me if you aren't mentioned please ; ;


----------



## Vyraura

Waltmershed and Dezzuu are starting to inch their ways onto my approval list (not that it means anything no ego here).


----------



## Dewgong

Hey I wasn't listed

I'm going to kill you


----------



## Zuu

Fuck yes mild approval.

Violet-chan, don't worry~ you are on my list


----------



## Tarvos

There are _lists_ now? God, why do you people never fill me in on anything?


----------



## Dewgong

I know huh

Well I guess lists are in

All of your except people like Koala and poop are on mine


----------



## Abwayax

Claydol girl said:


> Koala, people like you are perhaps the worst thing to happen to these forums.


yeah but

he has an IQ of 150

you're probably just jealous, I bet yours is a measly 149


----------



## Retsu

Damn, you saw right through that statement. :(


----------



## Keta

“'Whenever you feel like criticizing any one,' he told me, 'just remember that all the people in this world haven’t had the advantages that you’ve had.'"


----------



## Tailsy

Everybody's on Santa-Tailsy's list.

IT JUST DEPENDS ON WHAT ONE.


----------



## surskitty

I defy Tailsy's list.

I even made breakfast.


----------



## nastypass

Tailsy said:


> Everybody's on Santa-Tailsy's list.
> 
> IT JUST DEPENDS ON WHAT ONE.


she has three lists, for clarification

naughty, nice, and "in case of rape, have shotgun"


----------



## Tarvos

i wonder which list I'm on


----------



## octobr

Watershed said:


> There are _lists_ now? God, why do you people never fill me in on anything?


it's ok man. We don't need lists. We are too metal.


We're on the goddamn periodic table.


----------



## Tarvos

like sn cans

oh snap


----------



## Tailsy

surskitty said:


> I defy Tailsy's list.
> 
> I even made breakfast.


I- you- 

you did?

;~;! [sniffle of joy.]


----------



## Tarvos

Yeah, next thing you know she'll even make lunch and dinner.


----------



## surskitty

No, then I'll end up accidentally killing things.


----------



## nastypass

dammit we've derailed the thread again haven't we


----------



## Dewgong

Hey guys

I just wanna say

I have been mean, and rude to your guys, and you all didn't deserve it, and as hard as this is to say... s-sorry Koala. Honestly, I've been like this to people on the internet and rl and I shouldn't pay. I need to be less snappy and stuff. I don't want to be like this.

Here's to changing to be nicer, I suppose.


----------



## Tarvos

pussy


----------



## Zuu

Verne said:


> it's ok man. We don't need lists. We are too metal.
> 
> 
> We're on the goddamn periodic table.


I am fuckin' a, argon, oxygen, and nitrogen, bitch.


----------



## Dewgong

Watershed said:


> pussy


i know


----------



## Tarvos

NWT said:


> you just want it


so do all of us, ain't gonna lie


----------



## Departure Song

If anyone wants my opinion of them, feel free to share your opinion of me and I'll return the favor. :)


----------



## Pook

I'm fond of Departure Song.


----------



## nastypass

furret is cool if a bit bitchy sometimes  :(


----------



## Mewtwo

I like Darky. 

Roof is a friend in real life, but on here...

Hawkfish was awesome while she was on here.

I liked Alonsy before... the incident...

Erindor = Awesome.

And that's it. You're turn to say nice things about me what you think of me.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Mewtwo said:


> I like Darky.
> 
> Roof is a friend in real life, but on here...
> 
> Hawkfish was awesome while she was on here.
> 
> I liked Alonsy before... the incident...
> 
> Erindor = Awesome.
> 
> And that's it. You're turn to say nice things about me what you think of me.


*taps chin* Well, of what I know of you, you are pretty nice. Quite mature for a eleven-year old, but meh, age shouldn't be a difference.

*hides for the probable bashing*


----------



## Mewtwo

RandomTyphoon said:


> Quite mature for a eleven-year old


Oh really? My mom seems to think the EXCACT OPPOSITE.

Anyways, RT, you are a nice person, too.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Well, I got mentioned without even asking for it. :D

Mewtwo, you're amazing. Continue that trend.

Kindling Queen is great.
Evoli is made of pure win.
Tailsy's fun and always gives me a smile.
Surskitty's too serious, but if you're a mod, I guess you have to be.

There are probably a few others as well...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

RandomTyphoon is amazing. I won't go into it, but if it wern't for her I probley would have abanodoned my account long ago.
Evoli is a great randomness buddy. And she likes Zelda too, brownie points!
Screaming-yellow-madness is fun. She seems quite nice too.
Minkow is ANOTHER AWESOME TEN-YEAR-OLD. 8D. 
Mike the Foxhog likes to watch british comedys. That's all that needs to be said for me to like him. |D


----------



## surskitty

Erindor the Espeon said:


> Tailsy's fun and always gives me a smile.
> Surskitty's too serious, but if you're a mod, I guess you have to be.


This makes no sense to me...!  D8


----------



## Tailsy

I love surskitty and I'm going to marry her.


----------



## surskitty

We'll make a wonderful couple.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Can I come to the wedding? 

What do you all think of me? I'm curious to know.


----------



## Minkow

Notory WAS on the "Epically Awesome List of Ten-Year-Olds" until she just went off and turned eleven.
RT is a random awesome person. And she lets me use her "List of Epically Awesome Ten-Year-Olds"
DarkArmour can be a bit too serious, but still fun to be with.
Espeon~ annoys me, in life, and here.
Mike needs to pay attention during Law.
And I barely met Kai.
EDIT: Kai post ninja'd me. 8(


----------



## surskitty

Kai said:


> Can I come to the wedding?


Of course~~♡ *

I don't know you very well, but you certainly haven't left a negative impression!  ... I have a bit of trouble remembering people unless I've actually had a conversation with them or if they've said a lot of really, really dumb things.  IT'S NOT YOU; IT'S MEEEEE /o/

* ♡ is used for platonic love;  could mean either.


----------



## Tailsy

Kai is a pretty cool guy, he reports stuff and doesn't afraid of anything. He can come!

...

CAN WE HAVE THE RECEPTION /UNDERWATER/.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

surskitty said:


> Of course~~♡ *


Yay! I call bridesmaid~



Tailsy said:


> Kai is a pretty cool guy, he reports stuff and doesn't afraid of anything. He can come!


oh the innuendo.



Tailsy said:


> CAN WE HAVE THE RECEPTION /UNDERWATER/.


Yes. I'll call the crabmen and see if they have any prior engagements.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Can I come to the wedding?

That is, if you don't find me to be an annoying idiot or anything which I hope you don't. :[


----------



## Tailsy

Of course you can!

Of course you'll have to come naked. The crabmen have something against clothes. I'm sure it won't be a problem, thought!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Of course it won't. 

Can I invite Michael Jackson and Gary Glitter with me? I'm sure that they'd enjoy it, and they're my best friends!

(just a joke, I killed them for the money)


----------



## surskitty

I've heard murder's not a very profitable business, at the moment.  The economy, you know.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Yeah, it's true. I'm working for peanuts. Although the situation could be sorted by killing Brown and getting someone else up there. Like Darling. His eyebrows would sort the problem out.


----------



## Tailsy

Darling reminds me of my headteacher. Can we have somebody sensible-looking?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Probably not.

Is your headteacher invited to the wedding?


----------



## Tailsy

Gross, no. He's all old and Catholic and stuff. He doesn't appreciate me and surskitty's ~love~.


----------



## surskitty

Our love is like none other...!


----------



## Mewtwo

/Way/ off topic.

Also, I WANNA COME! I can be teh flower girl =D

Minky's an awesome person that's my age.

Kai is just awesomesauce.

surskitty is one of my fave mods =D

So is Tailsy.


----------



## surskitty

This whole topic is off topic.

What flowers were you planning?


I approve of fans.  8D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Mewtwo said:


> Also, I WANNA COME! I can be teh flower girl =D


Tough. That's _myyy~_ job.


----------



## Mewtwo

But you are teh bridesmaid, Kai! D'=


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I was here first. >:(


----------



## Zora of Termina

I've got dibs on decorator and caterer 8DD


----------



## surskitty

We're very picky, though....


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

ring-bearer, please.


----------



## Departure Song

I hate when threads turn into this.


----------



## Tailsy

BUT I LOVE YOU, FURRET

well not really


----------



## Zuu

Yeah, I was about to say, this thing actually went back on topic for a few posts and then it turned back into ... random bullshit.

(can I play at the wedding? i have a band we are called INTESTINAL EXCAVATION)


----------



## Tailsy

(THAT SOUNDS PRETTY AWESOME do you have a trumpet player)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I'd play acoustic guitar but I'm the bridesmaid so meh.


----------



## nastypass

guys for the love of all gods ever can we get back on track

Kai is a pretty cool guy, he hasn't left that bad of an impression on me in his 1,564 posts! (christ what is with you 07-08 people and your huge postcounts)
Tailsy, surskitty and Dezzuu are still cooler though, sorry.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Walker said:


> Tailsy, surskitty and Dezzuu are still cooler though, sorry.


Nah, It's okay. I think myself that they're cooler than me.


----------



## Minkow

Can I come to the wedding too?


----------



## nastypass

it appears we have a derailleur on a single-speed itt

the wedding is a lie


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Walker said:


> the wedding is a lie


No, that's just the wedding cake.


----------



## Adriane

Walker said:


> it appears we have a derailleur on a single-speed itt
> 
> the wedding is a lie


itt you're a lie


----------



## Tailsy

I hope you're not implying that nobody's getting cake.


----------



## nastypass

nono he cake is fine

there will just be no wedding because there's a huge pond separating the brides


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Walker said:


> there will just be no wedding because there's a huge pond separating the brides


We could always arrange it on a boat.


----------



## nastypass

if so then i demand that this be blared over the speakers both before and over the ceremony


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Can't we use the other one? The one about premature ejaculation in undergarments?


----------



## Tarvos

LOOK MOTHERFUCKER I'M ON A BOAT god that song is terrible


----------



## Slartibartfast

You know, the last two pages of this thread could be put on "You Laugh You Lose." You guys are awesome. ^^


----------



## surskitty

No, not really.  You Laugh You Lose is a thread where people link to vaguely entertaining youtube videos and post reposts of reposts.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Granted. Okay, scratch my last statement. The last couple of pages of this have been much better than You Laugh You Lose.


----------



## Dewgong

you laugh you lose sucks pretty hard

used to be funny, and now it isn't


----------



## Slartibartfast

That's because people think YouTube and other random junk is funny. And the people who know better can't be bothered to post in such a (now) junky thread.


----------



## Dewgong

cows.

randomness is not funny.


----------



## Tailsy

STOP HIJACKING MY HIJACKING OF A THREAD


----------



## Tarvos

BUT WE LOVE YOU

well I do


----------



## nastypass

altmershed is the only one who truly loves tailsy

everyone else is just a poser


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*poses*


----------



## surskitty

Hey, don't trivialize my feelings...!


----------



## Tailsy

Butbutbutbut

:( I LOVE MY WIFE


----------



## Zuu

Tailsy said:


> (THAT SOUNDS PRETTY AWESOME do you have a trumpet player)


well we have a guy that makes noises that kind of sound like a bear vomiting into a trumpet

if that's close enough


----------



## Tarvos

Tailsy said:


> Butbutbutbut
> 
> :( I LOVE MY WIFE


And forgot you had a husband.


----------



## Harlequin

also: I'm providing entertainment for any tailsy/surskitty wedding. WE SHALL REVISIT THE DRAG YEARS.


----------



## surskitty

Hey, Altmer.  We could duel to the death for Tailsy's love and affection.

Alternatively we could alternate weekends.


----------

